# Arsenal 2011/2012



## Diamond (Jun 8, 2011)

So where will we be in 12 months time then?

Champions or widely admired also-rans?

First signing of the summer today:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13695799.stm

Promising, right position to strengthen in but not quite the transfer market solution to encourage our stars to stay or immediately augment our squad.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2011)

Also-rans. I think Wenger is shitting bricks wrt next season, he know's he's not infallible anymore and another season without silverware will be the end of him. Dunno about Fab - could well be that he fucks off, but even so you desperately need some steel back in your team. Could well see Nasri fucking off too.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 8, 2011)

cant see arsenal finishing above 4th or below 6th. Should be an interesting battle between the goons, liverpool and spurs to see who qualifies for europe this year.

Arsenal really really need to sort themselves out defensively and find someone other then RVP who is prepared to shoot.

dave


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

Fabregas would be heading for Barcelona atm if they had the 54m or whatever Arsenal valued him at, can see big bids coming in from City and Real for him very soon. Nasri apparently also unsettled and has been linked with a possible move to United, tho Wenger on record saying they wouldn't sell him to us. Only one year left on his contract tho so if he decides hes not signing another one then they'll have to cash in somewhere.

Thats two of your main players gone.

Desperately need a goalkeeper and one or two centre backs, plus obviously replacing whichever of those above that leave with suitable replacements.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 8, 2011)

just get bloody buying Wenger! we need a striker, a backup keeper, a CB and a DM. and we need to ship out denilson, bendtner, Squillaci and diaby


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

A backup keeper? U need an actual keeper first.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2011)

Diamond said:


> So where will we be in 12 months time then?
> 
> Champions or widely admired also-rans?
> 
> ...


 
We don't need another youngster, we need someone who has had a good few seasons experience. Hopefully this is just cover.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> just get bloody buying Wenger! we need a striker, a backup keeper, a CB and a DM. and we need to ship out denilson, bendtner, Squillaci and diaby



Amen to all of that!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 8, 2011)

newme said:


> A backup keeper? U need an actual keeper first.


we have one; Chesney


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 8, 2011)

Diamond said:


> First signing of the summer today:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13695799.stm
> 
> Promising, right position to strengthen in but not quite the transfer market solution to encourage our stars to stay or immediately augment our squad.


england missed out on a promising talent there, by the look of it.
Now if we could do thye same, BUT WITH MORE EXPERIENCE!!!


----------



## g force (Jun 8, 2011)

If Cesc goes to Real Madrid i'd be surprised - they've also got Alonso, Ozil and Sahin. All depends how willing he is to go and how much Arsenal hold out for. £40m seems about right.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope. £50m minimum, if Torres is worth that


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2011)

£55 million.


----------



## newme (Jun 8, 2011)

g force said:


> If Cesc goes to Real Madrid i'd be surprised - they've also got Alonso, Ozil and Sahin. All depends how willing he is to go and how much Arsenal hold out for. £40m seems about right.


 
Real will do pretty much anything to try and catch Barca, if taking their main target helps in that all the better.


----------



## g force (Jun 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Nope. £50m minimum, if Torres is worth that


 
That argument doesn't really hold up because David Villa is far better and cost £35m.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 8, 2011)

g force said:


> That argument doesn't really hold up because David Villa is far better and cost £35m.


OK, but to me the point is 'the fee the market will take'. Chelsea and Real both pay stupid money for players at their peak, whereas barca and us have a better rep for developing young talent. So - I reckon Real can be every bit as daft as the dodgy russian!


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> just get bloody buying Wenger! we need a striker, a backup keeper, a CB and a DM. and we need to ship out denilson, bendtner, Squillaci and diaby


 
Fuckin this^^^^^^^ Another dismal run like the one we endured over the last 3 months of last season and he'll be under severe pressure


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2011)

6 points the gap between the goons and Tottenham last season, 5 the year before. With both squads likely to be revamped it should be an interesting season . . .


----------



## Daniel (Jun 8, 2011)

God I hope the squad has some good additions!

I have no literally no idea what Wenger will do (I guess none of us to be fair but still...) in the transfer market, we would all expect him to sort it out, but did he replace Almunia when we could all see what he was like or get in more good defenders for cover before 10/11 started? No.

Odemwingie is a rumour I heard, then I youtubed his goal against us and was delighted to see Almunia at his finest.


GK, 1/2 CB, DM, CM and a ST, all at a good/high standard is the bare minimum surely?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Odemwingie would be a good signing.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 8, 2011)

To me it's simple in terms of analysing the last season.

60% of goals against us were from set plays. If we deal with this by getting a Samba (for instance) or actually training our defenders to defend, we'll stand a chance of winning the league next year.

Also I want to see the likes of Lansbury/Frimpong/Afobe/Chucks/Bartley/Freeman/J.E.T/Henderson (to start with) a chance in the first team.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 8, 2011)

http://justarsenal.com/tom-cruise-and-mark-randall-released-by-arsenal/8200
Tom Cruise released,still got his movie career to fall back on.Shame about Randall,the club had high hopes for him a few years ago.


----------



## stupid kid (Jun 8, 2011)

Diamond said:


> So where will we be in 12 months time then?
> 
> Champions or widely admired also-rans?


 

The latter. Minus the widely admired part.


----------



## stupid kid (Jun 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Odemwingie would be a good signing.


 
Klose is available if they want to end their ageist transfer/contract renewal policy.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 14, 2011)

Breaking news; Sergio ramos and Gervinho look to be coming our way, and he's still chasing Cahill.
Now we just need samir to sign the bloody deal, a Dm and a backup keeper


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 17, 2011)

First 3 games: away to Newc, home to Liv, away to Manure... ouch! The new batch of underdeveloped foreign lads (whoever comes in) are going to have a tough start. 

(Was hoping to go and see Arsenal v QPR as my dad is a QPR fan but that's new years eve and I'm in Bangkok then..... shame).


----------



## Diamond (Jun 17, 2011)

Tough start to the season but crucially not a bad winter/xmas period.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 17, 2011)

nuffsaid said:


> First 3 games: away to Newc, home to Liv, away to Manure... ouch! The new batch of underdeveloped foreign lads (whoever comes in) are going to have a tough start.
> 
> (Was hoping to go and see Arsenal v QPR as my dad is a QPR fan but that's new years eve and I'm in Bangkok then..... shame).


 
QPR is team which we have the worst record against in the four divisions. We've only won around ten percent of match's against them, apparently.

Tough start to the season but we've got to play them all sooner or later and I'd rather it be sooner...


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 17, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Tough start to the season but crucially not a bad winter/xmas period.


Don't forget Champs League qualifier as well


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 21, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13853577.stm

Usmanov buying more shares up. I wonder what the gameplan is?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13853577.stm
> 
> Usmanov buying more shares up. I wonder what the gameplan is?



Maybe he figures Kroenke is likely to throw some money at them now he has overall control, which would increase the value of the remaining shares.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah yes, the "Uzbek billionaire". Lovely fella, I'm sure.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Ah yes, the "Uzbek billionaire". Lovely fella, I'm sure.


I'd have thought dodgy billionaires were right up your street, what with Unky Joe Lewis and all....


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

The average annual income in Uzbekistan is £2,000 pa.


----------



## g force (Jun 21, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Maybe he figures Kroenke is likely to throw some money at them now he has overall control, which would increase the value of the remaining shares.


 
This mixed with "don't forgot I have a shit load of cash to spend"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The average annual income in Uzbekistan is £2,000 pa.



As against all those other countries where billionaires are much more in line with average earnings?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

The contrast was with Joe Lewis, who didn't become a billionaire in a country where the average income is £40 a week.


----------



## mattie (Jun 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The contrast was with Joe Lewis, who didn't become a billionaire in a country where the average income is £40 a week.


 
An important distinction.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The contrast was with Joe Lewis, who didn't become a billionaire in a country where the average income is £40 a week.


nope, he just fucked the entire planet over by currency speculation and then by tax exile.
Do you really think I'm gonna love one billionaire more than another? How bizarre


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

No, he helped Soros fuck Lamont and John Major. Currency speculation 1990s style.

'How bizarre' - I remember that record.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 22, 2011)

Squabbling about who's got the least worst billionaire owner 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jun/22/arsenal-remi-garde-coach-lyon
One of the 1st players Wenger bought to the club,good luck to the guy.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The contrast was with Joe Lewis, who didn't become a billionaire in a country where the average income is £40 a week.


 
The contrast with Joe Lewis is that Usmanov isnt the owner of Arsenal, Kronke is.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello, the Brains Trust has arrived. Ownership is about as significant to my point as the colour of his socks.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah but the point itself was a dud one. usmanov has zero say in the running of our club.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Hello, the Brains Trust has arrived. .


 
That's rich coming from Urbans own pig accountant.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## iROBOT (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11670_7003856,00.html
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7006146,00.html
Fuck knows what to believe,one minute he's a Gooner,next minute Inter have put a bid in for him


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 27, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13928823.stm
That sounds ominous


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

I really hope he leaves... well sick of this bloody soap.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 27, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I really hope he leaves... well sick of this bloody soap.


How do ya think us gooners feel? hope we invest the fee into strengthening the team.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> How do ya think us gooners feel? hope we invest the fee into strengthening the team.


 
Stupid? As for re-investing the fee - how many 18 y.o. French-Ghanaian lightweight attacking CMs will one Fab buy?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm more worried about Nasri going than Fab, tbh. Wilshere, ramsey AND Nasri could each replace fab


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine/features/2011-06-27/arsenal-sell-cesc-fabregas-barcelona-ebay


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 28, 2011)

@KeithTheGooner 



> @cesc4official Morning captain. Have you had time to consider my offer? You stay at #Arsenal and I rename my balls, my cescticles


----------



## g force (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunno why we're still interested....I know he's 7 years younger than Xavi and so it makes sense and could take some of the pressure off. But we need defensive cover as Busquets and Mascherano can't keep covering for Maxwell or Puyol.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 28, 2011)

if i was man city/ac milan/someone massive i would be preparing a bid for xavi and drop it in the second the fab deal gets done.

There is no way in hell iniesta/xavi/fabegas can play in the same midfield, surely.

dave


----------



## g force (Jun 28, 2011)

wel exactly...it's a headline signing with a view to replacing Xavi who's been more injury prone. Unless we go mental and drop Busquets


----------



## kained&able (Jun 28, 2011)

or chuck iniesta as leftfoward and drop pedro i guess.

Both seem like silly ideas though.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Jun 30, 2011)

Arshavins at it again: 'Our guest [away] uniform next season will look like cock* jockey's clothes.'

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...s-new-away-kit-will-make-us-look-like-jockeys

*I may have added the word cock


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 30, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Arshavins at it again: 'Our guest [away] uniform next season will look like cock* jockey's clothes.'
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...s-new-away-kit-will-make-us-look-like-jockeys
> 
> *I may have added the word cock


Tbf to him it is a bit shit


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 1, 2011)

So it looks like City have Clichy. Tell me he's better than Kolorov.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 4, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13984029.stm
Who's going to be next out the door I wonder


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13984029.stm
> Who's going to be next out the door I wonder


 
Fabregas, then Nasri, then RvP.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 4, 2011)

they're selling Clichy for being  shit aren't they?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2011)

That, plus he has evidently lost faith in Wenger's pipe dream.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 4, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> they're selling Clichy for being  shit aren't they?


 

Is he? I never watch Arsenal that much.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 4, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Is he? I never watch Arsenal that much.


 
yup. Real bad. Buying a full-back off a CL club for 7m? Not gonna get much LB for that ...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 4, 2011)

Its depressing that I wake up every morning, and then spend the rest of the day on my phone looking at goonernews.com and all I find is people wanting to leave, with only one supposed player coming in!


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 4, 2011)

Depressing isnt the word. There's hardly any sight of an end of this "exodus." if the press had their way we'll be fielding our under 13s, as they'll be the only ones left by the end of the summer....

On Clichy, it was time he left whilst Sagna visibly improved over the past few years in terms of his attacking, crossing skills, Clichy went backwards. Just a shame Man C is the club he went to, would have preferred abroad. Whatever, good luck to him.

Now, Gibbs....stay fit!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 4, 2011)

you think that's bad, someones' ribbing me on f/b that he's trying to sign kevin doyle....


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you think that's bad, someones' ribbing me on f/b that he's trying to sign kevin doyle....


 
I read that......laughable thought.

Doyle...?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 4, 2011)

i cried (quietly)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd worry about it when it happens tbh. So far, you've just lost one not very good left-back. Unless the people running the club are proper dumb, they've got to understand that top 4 is a minimum for the balance sheet and that this year, that'll mean spending money...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 4, 2011)

famous last ones....

that "not very good left back" was actually our longest serving player, is indicative of a lack of competition within the squad, represents very poor value in terms of transfer fee involved, but hey ho, we've got some money in the bank at the end of the day, so the rich investors must be very happy....


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...for-chelsea-s-josh-mceachran-115875-23199858/
Even our Wags are jumping ship


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 4, 2011)

It's like.... like.... little by little  the military deserting Gadaffi.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Jul 5, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...for-chelsea-s-josh-mceachran-115875-23199858/
> Even our Wags are jumping ship



Wilshere got her on a free from the City youth team. Reese Wabara dated her and the other  Webster sister as well.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That, plus he has evidently lost faith in Wenger's pipe dream.


he honestly wasn't worth keeping. clichy has been a big problem with our most flawed area - defence - for the past 2 years.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> he honestly wasn't worth keeping. clichy has been a big problem with our most flawed area - defence - for the past 2 years.


 
It's not that so much as you can't defend as a team. Your defensive midfield... uh... do you have a defensive midfield worth mentioning?


----------



## g force (Jul 5, 2011)

No they have a lot of short creative players though. And Theo Walcott.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

g force said:


> No they have a lot of short creative players though. And Theo Walcott.


 
Where did that come from? 

Barca are the shortest team to win the Euro's for a long time. The diffrence is in mentality. Barca have it Arsenal dont. Much deeper then a superficial height thing.

Also, Walcotts stats compare to Bales....I think he's not been treated fairly. He's improving year on year and we cant ask for any more then that.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's not that so much as you can't defend as a team. Your defensive midfield... uh... do you have a defensive midfield worth mentioning?


 
Nope. 50% + of goals conceded last term where from set plays. It really is a defender problem and not the team defence as a whole. We get somebody in like a Samba or Cahill, it'll do wonders for this unfortunate stat.


----------



## g force (Jul 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Where did that come from?
> 
> Barca are the shortest team to win the Euro's for a long time. The diffrence is in mentality. Barca have it Arsenal dont. Much deeper then a superficial height thing.
> 
> Also, Walcotts stats compare to Bales....I think he's not been treated fairly. He's improving year on year and we cant ask for any more then that.


 
We also have Adibal, Pique, Puyol and Alves, shielded by Keita and or Busquets. You have a bunch of average defenders (vermalen accepted) and no cover in midfield to help out. That's the real difference


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Nope. 50% + of goals conceded last term where from set plays. It really is a defender problem and not the team defence as a whole. We get somebody in like a Samba or Cahill, it'll do wonders for this unfortunate stat.


 
Nah, that's still a team defence problem. You can't expect the defensive four to do everyhing on set pieces, every man has his job. Except when he's an Arsenal player it seems.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree is a team problem. Left back/ rb tend to get either the posts or the edge of the area(unless they are units!) so people going up for headers tend to be the centre backs, a striker and one/two others who are nearish 6ft.

Arsenal have one centre back at most who has height, no strikers seeing as you stopped playing chamakmybitchup and umm diaby possibly if he is playing although i get the feeling he isn't useful in the air. Compare that to the likes of chelsea, liverpool, man united, man city and you can see why you concede so many from set plays, especially if you factor in the constant chopping and changing of keepers last season and that none of them have any more authority over their area then a community support officer.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nah, that's still a team defence problem. You can't expect the defensive four to do everyhing on set pieces, every man has his job. Except when he's an Arsenal player it seems.


 
No. When it comes to set plays it's the dedicated defences job to clear and mop up and pass to the midfield.

The problem we had last year is that our back four where so inept at defending corners/free kicks everybody piled in confusing matters and when delt with....we had no one to pass to as they were all in our area defending nullifing any possible counter attack.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I agree is a team problem. Left back/ rb tend to get either the posts or the edge of the area(unless they are units!) so people going up for headers tend to be the centre backs, a striker and one/two others who are nearish 6ft.
> 
> Arsenal have one centre back at most who has height, no strikers seeing as you stopped playing chamakmybitchup and umm diaby possibly if he is playing although i get the feeling he isn't useful in the air. Compare that to the likes of chelsea, liverpool, man united, man city and you can see why you concede so many from set plays, especially if you factor in the constant chopping and changing of keepers last season and that none of them have any more authority over their area then a community support officer.
> 
> dave



We werent "chopping and changing keepers" Fabrinski suffered an injury and Vito was out on loan and Al was just Shite so Chesney stepped in and did very well...(imo)


----------



## kained&able (Jul 5, 2011)

bollocks! Diedier drogba for example does blinding work defending corners. As does andy carroll, kevin davies and a fair few other centre forwards.

Its whoever can head the ball responsibility to defend corners, not just defenders.

You also tend to see a midfielder on one of the posts and a few guarding knockdowns at the penalty spot/edge of the area. normally then there is a maximum of two players up the field for the early release ball. Not umm 5/6 or whatever it would be if it was just defenders defending the corner.

Not saying you didn't have good reasons with injuries etc, but.

53	Wojciech Szczęsny	24(games played all competitions)	
21	Lukasz Fabianski	        21	
1	Manuel Almunia	        14	
13	Jens Lehmann	        1	


Is a hell of a lot of chopping and changing for keepers, doesn't make things easy for the defenders at all.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> No. When it comes to set plays it's the dedicated defences job to clear and mop up and pass to the midfield.
> 
> The problem we had last year is that our back four where so inept at defending corners/free kicks everybody piled in confusing matters and when delt with....we had no one to pass to as they were all in our area defending nullifing any possible counter attack.


 
That's simply not true. If the oppo pushes more than 4 people into the box, do you honestly believe it's the job of the back 4 to mop up all of those runs?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 5, 2011)

Stats show very clearly the leading problem is with team tactics - partic losing leads.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's simply not true. If the oppo pushes more than 4 people into the box, do you honestly believe it's the job of the back 4 to mop up all of those runs?


 
It's very rare that any opposition we face floods our box as we have players that are quite good at counter attack and if the do then yes, but having Walcott (for instance) defending corners is a mistake.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> bollocks! Diedier drogba for example does blinding work defending corners.


 
Well maybe you'd have stayed in the Prem if you had Messi...Silly comparison. Mind you if you know where a cheap Drogba is avalible, please do let us know.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> It's very rare that any opposition we face floods our box as we have players that are quite good at counter attack and if the do then yes, but having Walcott (for instance) defending corners is a mistake.


 
Regardless of that, you can't just blame the defence. The whole team must work both offensively and defensively. Fair enough that you're especially poor at defending set-pieces, and you need some big lads to rectify that, but there's more to it than just getting a couple of towering CBs in. There's something fundamentally wrong with the way you defend.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Regardless of that, you can't just blame the defence. The whole team must work both offensively and defensively. Fair enough that you're especially poor at defending set-pieces, and you need some big lads to rectify that, but there's more to it than just getting a couple of towering CBs in. There's something fundamentally wrong with the way you defend.


If you reduce our conceded goals through set plays (50%+) I think you might find that goals conceded from open play are comparable to other teams (if not better).

I disagree completely with you. We needed a leader in the back to marshal the team when under pressure from set pieces. A reduction of (say) 25% in this figure would mean us holding on to more leads and being in a better position in the league at the end of the season.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> If you reduce our conceded goals through set plays (50%+) I think you might find that goals conceded from open play are comparable to other teams (if not better).
> 
> I disagree completely with you. We needed a leader in the back to marshal the team when under pressure from set pieces. A reduction of (say) 25% in this figure would mean us holding on to more leads and being in a better position in the league at the end of the season.


 
You forget that this defensive problem has been ongoing for years now - after all you've won zero since what, 2006? Last season it was set-pieces, the seasons before it was a more general malaise.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You forget that this defensive problem has been ongoing for years now - after all you've won zero since what, 2006? Last season it was set-pieces, the seasons before it was a more general malaise.


 
Yes it has. I do belive that Kos' will be a great player for us and with Vermallian (must learn to spell their names) we have the makings of a good(ish) centre paring but we need another two and taller.

The season before last was injuries, the year before Da Silvas leg break (and that idiot Clichy gave away a penalty) derailing the end of the season when we were 5 points clear at the top 
However, a thread running through all seasons since 2005 has been the mental attitude, which continues to suck.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

Who's Kos?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> If you reduce our conceded goals through set plays (50%+) I think you might find that goals conceded from open play are comparable to other teams (if not better).
> 
> I disagree completely with you. We needed a leader in the back to marshal the team when under pressure from set pieces. A reduction of (say) 25% in this figure would mean us holding on to more leads and being in a better position in the league at the end of the season.



You need that clearly! But you need more then one player being able to head the ball(presuming bendner/chamakah arent playing). You will need at least 3/4/5 as guess what, every other team will have at least that! hell even man united who i believe are the shortest team in the league will have rio/vidic/hernandez at least crashing the 6 yard  box with great effect and most teams will have a hell of lot more then that.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Who's Kos?


 
Koscielny...(had to look that up....)


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> You need that clearly! But you need more then one player being able to head the ball(presuming bendner/chamakah arent playing). You will need at least 3/4/5 as guess what, every other team will have at least that! hell even man united who i believe are the shortest team in the league will have rio/vidic/hernandez at least crashing the 6 yard  box with great effect and most teams will have a hell of lot more then that.
> 
> dave


 
Yup...Our problem is depth of squad and I cant disagree with any of what you say. Other clubs in the top four would spend 50million + to address your concerns. Not us (for good or bad).


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Koscielny...(had to look that up....)


 
Oh of course. Nah, he's cack. Him and that Squidlatchey kid, they're both crap.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

See Kos against Barcelona and you might change your tune. He got better and better as the season wnet on. I expect good things from him in 2011/12

Squilachi is indeed shit.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2011)

Just winding you up about Koscielny tbh. But Squillaci IS shit. Vermaelen is class tho.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Just winding you up about Koscielny tbh. But Squillaci IS shit. Vermaelen is class tho.


 


We agree! (yeah).


----------



## kained&able (Jul 5, 2011)

koscielny i can see potential in but i'm really not convinced he is a starting chmapionsleague place defender yet, but i guess that gets sorted if you sign cahill or someone else good enough to be in front of him in the pecking order.

Still could do with one more though as im really not convinced by dejourou or squelchy.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 5, 2011)

England's Matthew Upson is looking for a gig.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> koscielny i can see potential in but i'm really not convinced he is a starting chmapionsleague place defender yet, but i guess that gets sorted if you sign cahill or someone else good enough to be in front of him in the pecking order.
> 
> Still could do with one more though as im really not convinced by dejourou or squelchy.
> 
> dave


 
Dont forget Kos was playing lower (french) division football two/three years ago and he did well against Barca, esp in North London. Johan trailed off towards the end of the season but had a good run and showed some signs of his ability. We only lost two (maybe three) games with Kos and Johan in the centre. Make of that what you will.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

mattie said:


> England's Matthew Upson is looking for a gig.


 
I'd have him...but would Wenger....


----------



## chieftain (Jul 5, 2011)

Scholes has spoken, it's QI: http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...oles-dismisses-pointless-arsenal-2307033.html


----------



## Daniel (Jul 5, 2011)

I would not be surprised if Wenger just moves TV to the left, and puts Kos and Joroo in the centre! 

I would love to see Squilacci gone, and Cahill (not that I think his better then Samba, but would like to see an injection of English players) to be bought in along with baines and Parker.

Shouldn't Gervinho be here by now? 

Alvarez, the player that was to supposedly have practically signed for us is now apparently away to inter (not that paper talk can be seen as factual I guess) 

Another thing that is annoying me lately is how the papers have REALLY jumped on this band wagon that AFC is facing an exodus (RVP? Don't make me laugh!) and the club is practically crumbling!


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 6, 2011)

TV on the left would work as that was his position when we bought him. Him and Gibbs I can see working. So we dont need a replacement for GC....

On the RvP, it is a bit too much shitstirring. esp' when you concider the amount of times he's come out in loyalty to the Arsenal and after all of his injuries and us standing by him, it would be a monumental act of treachery which I belive he's not capable of doing against us.

Still, seems lthat to be a Gooner these days you have to take the baiting from the press. Boy would they LOVE us to do a Leeds....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Noone's expecting you to do a Leeds, but I do think people expect you to lose some of your best players - Fab, Nasri, maybe even RvP depending on who you get in. FWIW I don't think Chris Samba will impress RvP much.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2011)

doing a leeds involves punching well above your weight by racking up a huge debt surely?

While i think everyone would agree the demise and relegation of arsenal fc would be loltastic(and very unlikely) you can't really do a leeds.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> doing a leeds involves punching well above your weight by racking up a huge debt surely?
> 
> While i think everyone would agree the demise and relegation of arsenal fc would be loltastic(and very unlikely) you can't really do a leeds.
> 
> dave



It was more a metaphor for a once great club reduced to "has-beens" I'm not too bothered about specifics’


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Noone's expecting you to do a Leeds, but I do think people expect you to lose some of your best players - Fab, Nasri, maybe even RvP depending on who you get in. FWIW I don't think Chris Samba will impress RvP much.


 
RvPs NOT LEAVING!!!! 

It's just a bunch of press bullshit. The rest might be true, but RvP is Gooner through and through.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> RvPs NOT LEAVING!!!!
> 
> It's just a bunch of press bullshit. The rest might be true, but RvP is Gooner through and through.


 
He might tho - and he said as much himself didn't he? If you don't get some serious proven quality players in he'd be willing to up sticks.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2011)

TV would work, but his our strongest CB and we really missed him last season, it would be silly to put him on the left when he works so well in the centre.

Where has RvP said that? Or has he basically done a speech and The Mirror (worst one at the moment IMO) decides to take a few words from a couple sentences and then glue them all together to make it up.

As said above, RvP is the most loyal player there, who puts in a lot of effort and has many times said that Arsenal is the club he wants to stay and win trophies win (Fuck knows if he'll win any though! ) 

Gerv in for a medical today.

Just need to see CB's and a midfielder going in for medicals now and I will be relieved!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 6, 2011)

Could be the usual made up BS. I'm not finding a direct quote atm.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> *Could* be the usual made up BS. I'm not finding a direct quote atm.



Not "could be" more "is"

I pretty sure you dont follow Arsenal closer then us but RvP is Gooner to his core.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm sure you follow Le Nal closer than me indeed, but. We shall see.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I do so very hope Nasri comes to United.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 7, 2011)

revol68 said:


> Oh I do so very hope Nasri comes to United.


 
Give us enough money and he's yours or you wait for a year and get him free (that's presuming Barca or R.Madrid dont want him if they do, then forget it)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 9, 2011)

Music to every gooners ears!

Gibbs is ready to be clichy's replacement and we only need to get TWO quality signings to be ready for next season!



> I have said many times that we were very close to winning things last season, despite the disappointment we had at the end. I hope that provokes a response from my players. We were so close this time we want to come back and achieve it.
> 
> “My responsibility is first of all not to lose players and then to add and make us stronger.
> 
> “Let’s hope we can bring in one or two more additions of top quality.”



http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/-we-are-working-long-nights-to-sign-players-

I know we have up and coming players that can slot into positions, but I was under the impression we was supposed to be trying to challenge for something next season? 

No one wants to buy our deadwood by the looks of it either!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 9, 2011)

Actual suicide right there.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_7031623,00.html
1st new face,hope it won't be the last.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 11, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_7031623,00.html
> 1st new face,hope it won't be the last.


 
Not official yet, but I feel at 11/12mill we've got a bargin (when it happens).


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 11, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Not official yet, but I feel at 11/12mill we've got a bargin (when it happens).


 Fuck me,it's taking longer than the second coming


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Gunners tie up Gervinho? You got some new bondage fetish going on up there?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 11, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Not official yet, but I feel at 11/12mill we've got a bargin (when it happens).


 


Gingerman said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_7031623,00.html
> 1st new face,hope it won't be the last.


 


Gingerman said:


> Fuck me,it's taking longer than the second coming


 

It is now...http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/gervinho-agrees-deal-to-join-arsenal

Welcome to North London Gervinho


----------



## chieftain (Jul 11, 2011)

Let's hope he's better than his fellow countryman and all round knob jockey Emmanuel Eboue.

Seriously, I think he'll be a good buy.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 11, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Let's hope he's better than his fellow countryman and all round knob jockey Emmanuel Eboue.
> 
> Seriously, I think he'll be a good buy.


 He'll probably have a couple of good seasons with us and then fuck off to Citeh


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 11, 2011)

How reliable is erm Ian McGarry as a source of news? 

He's highlighting Wenger saying Fabregas 'hopefully' staying and Nasri 'is' staying.

He's just saying Nasri been told Fabregas is off and he will play in the centre this season. His agents have told manchester city and united he's staying.. which means Modric is off


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2011)

The training in Malaysia attracted something like 30k spectators, WOW!


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 14, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14088970.stm
That makes no fucking sense what so ever


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Makes a lot of sense to me. You lose both Nasri and Fab - who's gonna want to come to you when your best players are leaving? Wenger's thinking about the longer term.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 14, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14088970.stm
> That makes no fucking sense what so ever


 
It does to me.

If he runs his contract down then he'll have the worlds best teams after him and will play (prob) in Spain or Italy and not here.

So, like Wenger I'd rather he went on a free to Spain/Italy in a year then go to ManU/C for 20 million now....


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 14, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> It does to me.
> 
> If he runs his contract down then he'll have the worlds best teams after him and will play (prob) in Spain or Italy and not here.
> 
> So, like Wenger I'd rather he went on a free to Spain/Italy in a year then go to ManU/C for 20 million now....


And what if he does go to United or City instead of Spain/Italy? How much did we pay for him?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 14, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> And what if he does go to United or City instead of Spain/Italy? How much did we pay for him?


 
We paid 15million (I belive).

I would be astounded if R.Madrid or Barca didnt come for him if he runs his contract out. Really, where would you like to work, Madrid/Barcelona or a "small wet town" ? 

Although having said all that I have a sneaking suspicion he'll extend his contract before the end of next season.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> And what if he does go to United or City instead of Spain/Italy? How much did we pay for him?


 
About 12 mill I believe. I don't believe for a second that Arsenal will sell him to domestic competitors.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 14, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> We paid 15million (I belive).
> 
> I would be astounded if R.Madrid or Barca didnt come for him if he runs his contract out. Really, where would you like to work, Madrid/Barcelona or a "small wet town" ?
> 
> Although having said all that I have a sneaking suspicion he'll extend his contract before the end of next season.


Yes but you could say the same about Madrid/ Barcalona and us with regards to where he would like to work.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 14, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> We paid 15million (I belive).
> 
> I would be astounded if R.Madrid or Barca didnt come for him if he runs his contract out. Really, where would you like to work, Madrid/Barcelona or a "small wet town" ?
> 
> Although having said all that I have a sneaking suspicion he'll extend his contract before the end of next season.



I doubt Barca would want him tbh. Maybe Real might but it would hardly be a big shock if they didn't. He's a very good player but he's not that good that there aren't alternatives.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 14, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> *I doubt Barca would want him tbh.* Maybe Real might but it would hardly be a big shock if they didn't. He's a very good player but he's not that good that there aren't alternatives.


 
What, not even on a Bosman? 

I doubt that there's a team in the world that wouldnt want Nasri for free,.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 14, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Yes but you could say the same about Madrid/ Barcalona and us with regards to where he would like to work.


 
London's one of the Worlds great cities and many many people want to live here, I dont agree with you at all. I may be biased.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 14, 2011)

Trouble is, Nasri could defo not sign a new contract now as he knows he would get mega wages with whoever he signs for on account that no transfer fee will be paid.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 14, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Trouble is, Nasri could defo not sign a new contract now as he knows he would get mega wages with whoever he signs for on account that no transfer fee will be paid.


 
He has stated that it's not about the money, which I'll take at face value (for now).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 14, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> What, not even on a Bosman?
> 
> I doubt that there's a team in the world that wouldnt want Nasri for free,.


 


Even free will cost you the best part of ten million quid a year though.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 14, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Even free will cost you the best part of ten million quid a year though.


 
True, but no 20+ million to get him in the first place...Any serious club would find the cash to pay him the wages.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 15, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> He has stated that it's not about the money, which I'll take at face value (for now).


I've got some magic beans I can sell you ,all those rumors about Cahill,Samba etc have gone quite.


----------



## newme (Jul 15, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I've got some magic beans I can sell you ,all those rumors about Cahill,Samba etc have gone quite.


 
No one seriously thought Wenger would actually sign the CB and GK they actually need did they?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 15, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I've got some magic beans I can sell you ,all those rumors about Cahill,Samba etc have gone quite.


 
Yup, looks like John (nappy) Terry has said Cahill would be perfect for the Chavs...which pretty much means he'll go there as for Samba, no idea where that's going.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 15, 2011)

newme said:


> No one seriously thought Wenger would actually sign the CB and GK they actually need did they?


Silly me


----------



## mattie (Jul 16, 2011)

Perhpas the most hyperbolic yet.



> The situation that Cesc Fábregas finds himself in at Arsenal is akin to a "kidnapping" and the London club should allow him to return to Barcelona, the mayor of his home town was quoted as saying on Friday.
> 
> Fábregas, 24, has made no secret of his wish to return one day to the club he left as a 16-year-old in 2003 but has stopped short of publicly demanding a transfer.
> 
> ...





http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/15/cesc-fabregas-arsenal


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 16, 2011)

Heh, what a tool. I'm sure Wenger will change his ways now he knows he's disorientating the mayor of Arenys de Mar. 

BTW if anyone wants to kidnap me in order to pay me a hundred grand a week to live a life of luxury please feel free.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 16, 2011)

> "If the English are so *honourable* they should behave properly," he added. "He [the Arsenal coach Arsène Wenger] has to stop clowning around because it's disorienting for all of us."



Is he having a fucking laugh? Where, have Barcalona shown any respect towards the club? I could make a list of bullshit they have done, ways they have disrespected club, why are they making it out that AFC are being the bad ones in this whole saga? WHERE IS THE MONEY! They can throw money they don't apparently have to buy Sanchez for £27m but don't want to pay our asking price?

They expect us to sell him and do them a favour cos of what? The fact he came from them? Maybe they should have put more effort into him and held onto him, AFC moulded him into the player he is today, we put the effort to improve him and give him the chances he needed. 

I fucking loathe F.C Barcalona.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2011)

Envy does that to you, Daniel.


----------



## gunneradt (Jul 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Koscielny...(had to look that up....)


 
how could any fan not know that?


----------



## gunneradt (Jul 16, 2011)

newme said:


> No one seriously thought Wenger would actually sign the CB and GK they actually need did they?


 
err

we do not need a goalkeeper


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 18, 2011)

Mancini to buy entire Arsenal squad for a laugh....

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4087&Itemid=26


----------



## newme (Jul 18, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> err
> 
> we do not need a goalkeeper



Yes you do.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

newme said:


> Yes you do.


 
Oi! Don't let them in on the secret!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't need one like we "needed" one with almunia about.

Chezzers needs first team football, didn't exactly do disastrous last season given the circumstances.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 18, 2011)

Chesney's every bit as good as that 19 year old Man U bought, plus our youth policy dictates that we recruit from within. This is why we are not buying a replacement for Clichy. We have a number 1, it's now up to him to seize the moment which I'm sure he will.

Lots of talk about Joel Campbell at the moment...I pray it's true.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 18, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Lots of talk about Joel Campbell at the moment...I pray it's true.



Confirmed according to this article. 

http://www.crunchsports.com/category/Soccer/Gervinho-and-Joel-Campbell-in-Denilson-out-201107180022/


----------



## kained&able (Jul 18, 2011)

you polish dude needs a season at west brom or someone not a season trying to prove he is premiership material at a club that in theory should be challenging for the top of the table. I admire wengers youth policy but keeper is one place you can't take a chance and can't chop and change nearly as much as you did last year with keepers, it was ridiculous.

dave


----------



## Daniel (Jul 18, 2011)

West brom? The guy looked like a cockerel at times last season, but without the arrogance if that's possible, why play him at a lower level if he has the confidence to play top level, if he does well it will shape him, of course if it goes disastrous who knows.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 18, 2011)

and you can't predict that nad have useless back up. Should have given him to ami-lower team for a season and grabbed friedl, givem, shwartzer or something for a season.

Y'know like city did hart, or manure did foster

dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 18, 2011)

given just gone to villa apparently.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 19, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> given just gone to villa apparently.


 
Yawn.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 19, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Confirmed according to this article.
> 
> http://www.crunchsports.com/category/Soccer/Gervinho-and-Joel-Campbell-in-Denilson-out-201107180022/


 
Now the Young Guns website saying he's been in for a medical..........(not holding my breath though)


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 19, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Now the Young Guns website saying he's been in for a medical..........(not holding my breath though)


 
It's off...Bummer, he could have been good for us.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7047617,00.html


----------



## Daniel (Jul 19, 2011)

The reason the Father gave doesn't make no sense, he doesn't want to play in the tournament with pressure on him?

Surely there is more pressure now as he HAS to perform to get more people interested so he can get more money, which is what I think his father has told him.

Apparently they didn't even turn up to an arranged meeting so Arsenal withdrew the offer.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 19, 2011)

Daniel said:


> The reason the Father gave doesn't make no sense, he doesn't want to play in the tournament with pressure on him?
> 
> Surely there is more pressure now as he HAS to perform to get more people interested so he can get more money, which is what I think his father has told him.
> 
> Apparently they didn't even turn up to an arranged meeting so Arsenal withdrew the offer.


 
This is what I've been reading, the father sounds like a dickhead. Apparently it was United that put the spanner in the works for us....We had him bar the signature and then they put their ore in and turned his head. 

Real shame, he has the T.Henry's about him.


----------



## gunneradt (Jul 19, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> It's off...Bummer, he could have been good for us.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7047617,00.html



he was only going to be loaned out anyway.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 19, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> he was only going to be loaned out anyway.


 
But not for long, he'd reach 75% internationals by the end of the year, plus we were going to go for a "special talent" visa (or something like that).

Well ManU have fucked up our bid for Smalling, Jones and now Campbell, being part of Man Us scouting network is becoming tiresome.


----------



## gunneradt (Jul 19, 2011)

Afobe in squad for saturday


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 20, 2011)

Kids did well in preseason reserves friendly v Hastings United last night final score 0-9

3 from JET and a brace from Freeman.

Afobe was withdrawn for the reason above. To be honest, getting the likes of Campbell is all well and good but I want to see Afobe, Freeman, JET, Chucks (and the rest) be given a chance. I belive they are as every bit as good as that Costa Rican kid.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 20, 2011)

I fully accept we need a backup keeper, despite the fact i think Chesney is excellent. But most urgent of all - WE NEED A BACKUP DM AND CB!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2011)

Shay Given went for shrapnal again. Does he hate London, or something?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 20, 2011)

Why should he love London? 2 years ago he was still a fantastic keeper. He's past his best by a long way now and Arsenal haven't missed out in not signing him. Spurs have, obv, because they like to sign players at the end of their career for massive fees and on huge wages. Because they're stupid.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2011)

apparently you lot have had a 10million bid turned down by everton for jagielka.

Would be a good signing for you lot, very good centre back and clearly better then any of your current keepers.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Jul 21, 2011)

kained&able said:


> apparently you lot have had a 10million bid turned down by everton for jagielka.
> 
> Would be a good signing for you lot, very good centre back and clearly better then any of your current keepers.
> 
> dave



They had a 12 million bid turned down last season. Perhaps you should try offering more not less money


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> apparently you lot have had a 10million bid turned down by everton for jagielka.
> 
> Would be a good signing for you lot, very good centre back and clearly better then any of your current keepers.
> 
> dave


10 million is extracting the urine plus he signed a 4 year contract last year but hey it gives the club the excuse of saying they tried


----------



## Daniel (Jul 23, 2011)

They're selling JET


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Cologne 1 - 2 Arsenal.

Gervihno scored both goals in the opening 15 minutes.

But what an own goal by Jenkinson on his debut...


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 23, 2011)

Unfortunate, I feel for the lad (but shit happens).

However, Gervinho looked total total class in all of his 28 min on the pitch.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 25, 2011)

Daniel said:


> They're selling JET


 
I've hoped this isnt true, but it is. Ipswich, apparently.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14275393.stm?

There's talk of a reserves clearout, but JET going is very sad, had high hopes for him.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 25, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I've hoped this isnt true, but it is. Ipswich, apparently.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14275393.stm?
> 
> There's talk of a reserves clearout, but JET going is very sad, had high hopes for him.


 
Funny, Cardiff fans saying he was hopeless for them, and Arsenal fans sad he's going!!


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 25, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Funny, Cardiff fans saying he was hopeless for them, and Arsenal fans sad he's going!!


 
Cardiff fans may have been right but he's been with us since 11 (I think) and therefore it's sad for that fact alone (as it was with Jay Simpson/Randel/Cruise...ect). We did have high hopes for him. However, his departure is still unconfirmed.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 26, 2011)

It's official.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/emmanuel-thomas-completes-ipswich-move

Good luck Jay.

Hope we have a buy back clause.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 26, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> It's official.
> 
> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/emmanuel-thomas-completes-ipswich-move
> 
> ...


 
Hope you need one...


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 26, 2011)

We should NEVER have sold him.


----------



## DG55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right topic. But I want to buy some tickets for a premier league game around November. Basic question - how do I buy tickets?

I am obviously not a member, last time I looked it seemed that tickets were available for different 'groups' at different times - e.g. you pay to be a gold member or something, I assume that means you get better tickets earlier etc.

So how do I get tickets, and is there any chance I can get decent ones?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 27, 2011)

I presume you dont know anyone thats a Red/Silver/Gold Member? It is the cheapest way. 

You're right, the ticket sales release are staggered for each level of membership, you need to be vigilant on the website and they go fast.

They are available on general sale but tend to be stupid prices....an example

http://www.onlineticketexpress.com/arsenal_tickets


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd recommend joining as a Red Member, then watching the site for times when they go on sale. Fairly good chance for games against rivals / derbys i would have thought


----------



## gunneradt (Jul 27, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Cardiff fans may have been right but he's been with us since 11 (I think) and therefore it's sad for that fact alone (as it was with Jay Simpson/Randel/Cruise...ect). We did have high hopes for him. However, his departure is still unconfirmed.


 
he'd been at Arsenal since he was 8


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2011)

Rumours darting about today are Mata, Hazard, Benzema, Samba and Jagielka.

If only eh?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

What are the chances you'll end up with none of the above?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2011)

Rumor's, nothing more.

Chances of actually getting any of the above? I'd say probs 2 of them are likely.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2011)

I could maybe see Samba or Jagielka coming to you. Mata, well depends on the prize I suppose. Lots of talk of him coming to LFC as well earlier, but it got stuck on the asking prices IIRC. Seems like a fantastic talent. Hazard too.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 28, 2011)

Arsenal wont pony up the 18 million plus it would take for everton to even consider selling jags.

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What are the chances you'll end up with none of the above?


 Slim and none and slim's just left town


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Arsenal wont pony up the 18 million plus it would take for everton to even consider selling jags.
> 
> dave



Yea, and they won't and still get the man they want cos we're that amazing


----------



## chieftain (Jul 28, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Yea, and they won't and still get the man they want cos we're that amazing


 
A new level of delusion has been reached


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Slim and none and slim's just left town


 
Err...  I think I see what you mean though.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd be a leeeeeetle bit worried if I was a gooner. Sure, there's another month to go on the transfer carousel, but you're very much a selling club at the moment. Of course, things could change drastically in the next 30 days.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Err...  I think I see what you mean though.


Opps got that wrong way round


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'd be a leeeeeetle bit worried if I was a gooner. Sure, there's another month to go on the transfer carousel, but you're very much a selling club at the moment. Of course, things could change drastically in the next 30 days.


 
Yea we should be quivering...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2011)

im predicting arsenal to finish 5th at the moment next year.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2011)

At best, imo. It's over for Wenger as manager, it's just no one has told him or most of the fans yet.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2011)

depends if you lot buy some strikers and defenders and hold on to luka and bale.

can't see anyone else being able to push them any lower then 6th.

dave


----------



## newme (Jul 29, 2011)

Latest Ive heard is Jaglieka for 15m and Mata for around 20m. Tho frankly I can see both clubs holding out for more than that.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2011)

everton will def want moore.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 29, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> At best, imo. It's over for Wenger as manager, it's just no one has told him or most of the fans yet.


You'd be better of worrying over who will succeed bungpuss when he gets the England job next summer(or a criminal conviction before then). Given Levy's tendency to reach for the axe at the first lot of bad results, and the fac that the last successful Spurs boss before 'arry was El tel.....


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 29, 2011)

kained&able said:


> im predicting arsenal to finish 5th at the moment next year.
> 
> dave


 People have being predicting that for the last few seasons without much success,how many times have we heard the so called experts say at the start of the last few seasons that Arsenal were in danger of falling out of the top 4?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 29, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> You'd be better of worrying over who will succeed bungpuss when he gets the England job next summer(or a criminal conviction before then). Given Levy's tendency to reach for the axe at the first lot of bad results, and the fac that the last successful Spurs boss before 'arry was El tel.....


 People harp on about our Current lack of transfer activity,fucking frenzy compared to the Spuds atm.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> People have being predicting that for the last few seasons without much success,how many times have we heard the so called experts say at the start of the last few seasons that Arsenal were in danger of falling out of the top 4?


 
yeah but man city will def be top 3, so its between you who have signed ummm errrrrr ummmm and have your two star midfielders unsettled or a vastly improved liverpool side(compared to the start of last season)

dave


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2011)

You all still doubt the inspiring, motivating, truly amazing WENGER....STILL! YOU PEOPLE DO NOT REALISE HE IS THE GREATEST!

Jesus how do you people not realise, the last few seasons we should have been mid table they all said, and then BAM! Wenger just keeps us in top 4 BAM! He still creates amazing players BAM! He finds the players others can't BAM! He keeps in the running for Champions league BAM! He still proves that you can do something without spunking your sugar daddys crack money all over the fucking league!

Yet you all still doubt him, you should all be ashamed, VERY ashamed of yourselves, I hope you can find forgiveness in yourselves...

Who needs trophies when you have WENGER!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2011)

As said often, for a wage bill of £120 million a year it's been rubbish. But don't worry... Wenger's kids are 'coming through the ranks' any minute...er... soon. BAM!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2011)

At long last you understand.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 30, 2011)

So we conceded a 2 goal lead to Boca today? sounds worryingly familiar


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2011)

looked good going forwards, switched off for quarter of an hour at the back. as usual.

gervinho looked good, wilshere was kicked from here to there and back again, jenkinson (?) the young lad from charlton was very good.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 30, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> People harp on about our Current lack of transfer activity,fucking frenzy compared to the Spuds atm.


 
Give it a rest, we've signed 2 yoots and an old yank. It's all action up the road


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> looked good going forwards, switched off for quarter of an hour at the back. as usual.
> 
> gervinho looked good, wilshere was kicked from here to there and back again, jenkinson (?) the young lad from charlton was very good.


 
Think Frimpong is getting better by the game. Second half yesterday was back to "same 'ol same 'ol" I fear for us if AW uses Squillachi as anything other than a bench warmer. We need to give Bartley a chance.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2011)

Another late goal to give away a lead to the Terry Henry All-Stars today,are we going to carry on in the new season where we left off from the last?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, finally, some in the media are starting to actually think about Wenger rather than repeat the  utterly bogus bullshit  mantra of the past 5 years:


> So much goodwill in the bank from Wenger's past successes has been raided. Also, for the first time, it became obvious that some players had lost belief in the manager's philosophy. The atmosphere in the dressing room became increasingly bitter during a run of two wins from their last 12 league matches post-Carling Cup final. They knew, with even more clarity than any fan or pundit, that this youth project, for all its valiant idealism, has profound failings.





> Guardian writers' prediction: 5th (NB: this is not necessarily Amy Lawrence's prediction, but the average of our writers' tips)





> Last season Wenger asked people to judge him in May. This time, judgement might come as early as September.


Yup.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/aug/01/premier-league-preview-arsenal-2011-12


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 1, 2011)

> Some have departed, and others have flashing "for sale" signs attached, but Arsenal have not yet been as aggressive and decisive in the market as suggested by the promise from Wenger that they would be "very active". There is still a lot to do, with, astonishingly, the defence barely touched thus far. Where is the new robust centre-half, the experienced left-back to replace Gaël Clichy



This is poor journalism. AW has stated that Gibbs is Clichys replacement a small amount of research would have saved this journo's time.



> the alternative to Alex Song in defensive midfield and the goalkeeper to prevent any more sightings of Almunia if injury strikes again?



It's Frimpong/Mannone/Fabrinski (stupid).

Will read the rest later, but a negative article in the press on the Gunners? 

Who would have thought....eh?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2011)

what back up do you have if gibbs is out of form or injured though? And don't say vermalen as you don't have a centre back capable of replacing him if he flicks out to the left!

and is frimpong actually capable of stepping up from reserves? He hasn't actually played a first team game yet has he?, for anyone!

dave


----------



## newme (Aug 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> what back up do you have if gibbs is out of form or injured though? And don't say vermalen as you don't have a centre back capable of replacing him if he flicks out to the left!
> 
> and is frimpong actually capable of stepping up from reserves? He hasn't actually played a first team game yet has he?, for anyone!
> 
> dave


 
Arsene needs to keep throwing in young inexperienced players like that tho or his whole skew of excuses about it being a young team go out the window.
Ignoring the fact they need to bring in people to fill roles that dont have giant question marks over their heads.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> but a negative article in the press on the Gunners?
> 
> Who would have thought....eh?


I know.... The Guardian have detested Wenger for years


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> what back up do you have if gibbs is out of form or injured though? And don't say vermalen as you don't have a centre back capable of replacing him if he flicks out to the left!



Vermalen )) and Armand T, who's been playing well in the friendlies. 


kained&able said:


> *and is frimpong actually capable of stepping up from reserves*? He hasn't actually played a first team game yet has he?, for anyone!
> 
> dave



Yes, 100% so.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 1, 2011)

newme said:


> Arsene needs to keep throwing in young inexperienced players like that tho or his whole skew of excuses about it being a young team go out the window.
> Ignoring the fact they need to bring in people to fill roles that dont have giant question marks over their heads.


 
We have a youth policy for now. We keep throwing in the kids untill it works, or until Kronke (and/or) Usmanov decide otherwise (I suppose).


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 1, 2011)

Rumour (no trustable source that I can find) going round is that Mata's £25 million release clause expired yesterday. He only wants to move to Arsenal or Barcelona (won't even consider Spurs) but will now cost 40+ million.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Vermalen )) and Armand T, who's been playing well in the friendlies.
> 
> 
> Yes, 100% so.



oh you still have teoure? i thought he left agggges ago. Has he learned to defend yet?

and not 100% the actual answer is fuck knows he has been out injured for a year and never played a game for the first team not even the carling cup(i think)

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> oh you still have teoure? i thought he left agggges ago. Has he learned to defend yet?
> 
> and not 100% the actual answer is fuck knows he has been out injured for a year and never played a game for the first team not even the carling cup(i think)
> 
> dave


 
Yes Teoure has, the stint at Juve seems to have improved him. 

Frimpong was injured and yes he hasnt played in competitive match's but talent is talent, he will quell all your fears this coming season.

*The Ghana-born starlet was very impressive through the course of the game on Saturday, albeit being part of a team that threw away a two-goal lead to finish all square at 2-2.

Within the club, there is a lot of hope that Frimpong will step into the first-team this season and resume his partnership with Jack Wilshere that had been a consistent feature at youth level since they were both aged just 11.

The 19-year-old is yet to make a league appearance for Arsenal, but his strong first-half display proved to be the perfect foil to Wilshere's drive and creativity. When his midfield partner was withdrawn at half-time, he had a noticeably tougher job keeping possession for the Gunners and trying to monitor Riquelme.

Boca’s mercurial playmaker told Goal.com after the game: "[Frimpong] was the most important player for Arsenal… him and Wilshere were our toughest opponents."

This view was shared by Boca’s manager Julio Cesar Falcioni, who told Goal.com that Frimpong has "a power and technique that is very impressive. He could be a great player".*
http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...lme-emmanuel-frimpong-was-the-most-important?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> We have a youth policy for now. We keep throwing in the kids untill it works, or until Kronke (and/or) Usmanov decide otherwise (I suppose).


 
It doesn't work? Wenger's legendary, Carling Cup wank fest, yoof policy doesn't work?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Yes Teoure has, the stint at Juve seems to have improved him.
> 
> Frimpong was injured and yes he hasnt played in competitive match's but talent is talent, he will quell all your fears this coming season.
> 
> ...



big big difference between a pre-season friendly and a premiership match though. BIG BIG difference.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> big big difference between a pre-season friendly and a premiership match though. BIG BIG difference.
> 
> dave


 
No doubt, but Frim' has the talent to go straight in.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah and bendtner is europes best young striker.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It doesn't work? Wenger's legendary, Carling Cup wank fest, yoof policy doesn't work?


 
I hope you're not expecting me to reply to that syntactic monstrosity of a sentence?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2011)

Good Lord, no. That would be ridiculous in the context of this message board.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> yeah and bendtner is europes best young striker.
> 
> dave


 
Touche.

Think ofit this way in a few years time (maybe even the end of the season) you can say "I told you so" until then, I keep the faith in him.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/aug/01/premier-league-preview-arsenal-2011-12
A fair assessment from Ob journalist and Gooner Amy Lawerence


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2011)

^ LOL. Read this page and convince ROBOT.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> ^ LOL. Read this page and convince ROBOT.


 Your 'concern' for us is touching.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2011)

It's uplifting you agree with both me and The Guardian.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's uplifting you agree with both me and The Guardian.


 Course you lot have got no problems at all,no star player wanting to leave,manager going to be there long term,god I really envy you.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2011)

Was that a slight change of subject? I swear I hardly noticed it.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 2, 2011)

Barton's free and I think in footballing terms is exactly what Arsenal could do with. But Wenger would never bring such a player in and can you imagine Barton going on a night out with ickle Feo.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

incidentally, does booing their team off after a draw in a pre-season friendly finally settle the old argument about "which team has the shittest supporters in the whole world?"


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

Arsenal are going to finish 4th realistically. They're not going to try to compete financially with City, Chelsea and Man U and they'll obviously be better than Liverpool and Spurs, the latter not having reinforced, and the former having reinforced badly.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Arsenal are going to finish 4th realistically. they'll obviously be better than Liverpool and Spurs, the latter not having reinforced, and the former having reinforced badly.


 
Not so confident about that, Liverpool have signed Downing, a good signing, Suarez made a difference and Carroll was largely injured when he joined. They'll be better than last season.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

nuffsaid said:


> Not so confident about that, Liverpool have signed Downing, a good signing, Suarez made a difference and Carroll was largely injured when he joined. They'll be better than last season.


 
they will be better than last season, but last season they finished 10 points behind an Arsenal team that almost stopped playing when they fell out of the title race, so they've a long way to come. Also, I have a feeling that Carroll might spend rather a lot of time injured...


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> incidentally, does booing their team off after a draw in a pre-season friendly finally settle the old argument about "which team has the shittest supporters in the whole world?"


 I think this is important to answer  (although no Gooner gives a toss what you think).


The booing was because we saw no progress in the summer in terms of mentality. Letting leads slip was our downfall. If you looked at the amount of times we couldn’t holds on to a lead last season you'll see it cost us dearly.

The players need to know we are not happy at constant capitulation. It HAS TO CHANGE!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I think this is important to answer  (although no Gooner gives a toss what you think).
> 
> 
> The booing was for there being no progress in the summer in terms of mentality. Letting leads slip was our downfall and I bet if you looked at the amount of time we couldn’t hold on to a lead last season, it cost us dearly.
> ...



And here was me thinking that you were going to claim it was a minority or something like that. The fact you're prepared to defend it, surely makes it official?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> And here was me thinking that you were going to claim it was a minority or something like that. The fact you're prepared to defend it, surely makes it official?


 
I dont need to "defend" anything with you.

I reiterate, no Gooner give a toss what you think.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I dont need to "defend" anything with you.
> 
> I reiterate, no Gooner give a toss what you think.


 
 ah, right, that's why you're so obviously pissed off. If you think booing you team after a pre-season friendly, which literally no-one gives a shit about, is support, then it's unsurprising that the atmosphere at The Emirates is so piss poor.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> ah, right, that's why you're so obviously pissed off. If you think booing you team after a pre-season friendly, which literally no-one gives a shit about, is support, then it's unsurprising that the atmosphere at The Emirates is so piss poor.


 
You obviously have selective reading problems. 

No Gooner gives a toss what you think.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

Genral post

The booing was justified. We HAVE TO HOLD ON TO FUCKING LEADS....!!!!  and I dont give a toss what match it is.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Genral post
> 
> The booing was justified. We HAVE TO HOLD ON TO FUCKING LEADS....!!!!  and I dont give a toss what match it is.


 
Liverpool lost one of the friendlies 3-0. Do you think their fans booed? Of course they didn't, they're not shit fans like yours.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You obviously have selective reading problems.
> 
> No Gooner gives a toss what you think.


at least one does.


----------



## hammerntongues (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Liverpool lost one of the friendlies 3-0. Do you think their fans booed? Of course they didn't, they're not shit fans like yours.



Any noise at all from Arsenal fans is a sign that things are changing


----------



## g force (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Liverpool lost one of the friendlies 3-0. Do you think their fans booed? Of course they didn't, they're not shit fans like yours.


 
Dunno were those fans fleeced for £50 to watch a friendly against a franchise team of has beens from the US?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Liverpool lost one of the friendlies 3-0. Do you think their fans booed? Of course they didn't, they're not shit fans like yours.


 
Liverpool have lost all of their friendlies. 

What a 'Pool supporter does is up to them. I judge not.


----------



## g force (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Liverpool lost one of the friendlies 3-0. Do you think their fans booed? Of course they didn't, they're not shit fans like yours.


 
Dunno were those 'fans' fleeced for £50 to watch a friendly against a franchise team of has beens from the US? Was it even the Arsenal fans booing or just a bunch of pissed off punters?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

g force said:


> Dunno were those fans fleeced for £50 to watch a friendly against a franchise team of has beens from the US?


 
I wouldnt have put it that way. But the last two games showed the same problems that beset us last season and if these are not addressed I fear for next season.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

g force said:


> Dunno were those fans fleeced for £50 to watch a friendly against a franchise team of has beens from the US?


 
if you're mug enough to pay that for a friendly, you deserve everything you get tbh. Barcelona drew a whole bunch of their friendlies too btw.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Liverpool have lost all of their friendlies.
> 
> What a 'Pool supporter does is up to them. I judge not.


 
they didn't boo because sensible, knowledgeable supporters know that friendly results usually have nothing to do with actual performance in competitive fixtures.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> at least one does.


 
You're miss-taken if you think I'm answering you and not a general issue that's been raised in the press (which you have aped).

(we really dont give a toss what some poster called "Lo Siento" think, really.Try and live with it)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I wouldnt have put it that way. But the last two games showed the same problems that beset us last season and if these are not addressed I fear for next season.



in a friendly switching off at half-time is not only expected, it's practically obligatory. Tbh, as a player in a pre-season, trying to get some fitness together, and get my pre-season going, getting booed would just make me think about how shit, and ignorant my so-called supporters were, rather than anything else.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You're miss-taken if you think I'm answering you and not a general issue that's been raised in the press (which you have aped).
> 
> (we really dont give a toss what some poster called "Lo Siento" think, really.Try and li


 
you have no idea exactly how childish that "we don't give a toss" shit really sounds, do you?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

For the record the ticket prices were between 19 and 45 pounds.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> you have no idea exactly how childish that "we don't give a toss" shit really sounds, do you?


 
Why would I care what an anonymous bloke (I presume) thinks of me?

Really, you truly rate yourself dont you?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Why would I care what an anonymous bloke (I presume) thinks of me?
> 
> Really, you truly rate yourself dont you?



Yep. That's it. This is all about my ego. I'm not just talking on a forum 'cause that's what forums are for. No, sirree, this is really IMPORTANT. 

"It's not like I give a toss but, like,..." You sound like you're 12.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yep. That's it. This is all about my ego. I'm not just talking on a forum 'cause that's what forums are for. No, sirree, this is really IMPORTANT.
> 
> "It's not like I give a toss but, like,..." *You sound like you're 12*.



LOL Classic. very original.

It is just a forum. You're the one making it personal. By all means come on here and take the piss but please dont expect to be treated with respect. That's what you get from me in real life. On here you're nothing more than scum


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2011)

Supporters weren't booing about the result,just the fact that nothing seems to going on with regard to improving and strengthening the defensive aspect of the team,if we lose the Champs League qualifier and get off to a poor start in the league the boos are going to get louder.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> LOL Classic. very original.
> 
> It is just a forum. You're the one making it personal. By all means come on here and take the piss but please dont expect to be treated with respect. That's what you get from me in real life. On here you're nothing more than scum


 
Scum, eh? You were the one who got so wound up that you started getting all defensive and pissy. I'm not especially a habitual piss-taker of Arsenal, generally I quite like them. God knows what your issues are.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Scum, eh? You were the one who got so wound up that you started getting all defensive and pissy. I'm not especially a habitual piss-taker of Arsenal, generally I quite like them. God knows what your issues are.


 
Yup, maybe even a fuckwit, but I'm in a good mood today so "scum" will do  







(The above was in jest*)


Dont take what I post personally, you're just a foil for my footballing angst. 




* Just in case.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Liverpool lost one of the friendlies 3-0. Do you think their fans booed? Of course they didn't, they're not shit fans like yours.


 
Hang on, I thought it was an Official Urban Truth that LFC supporters were the very worst? I won't have any Gooner shite usurping our rightful place.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

Honestly though, booing your team in fucking pre-season shouldn't be on almost no matter what.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I thought it was an Official Urban Truth that LFC supporters were the very worst?



Only the ones on Urban75. Most I've met IRL are cool and have been to Anfield.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Only the ones on Urban75. Most I've met IRL are cool and have been to Anfield.


 
Much like our resident Toons then.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been to Anfield loads, yeah.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Honestly though, booing your team in fucking pre-season shouldn't be on almost no matter what.



What even after Liverpool give away a final at Wembley and consequently only win three games in the league after and show exactly the same traits in pre-season as arch bottlers?

I think you would have "boo'd" too.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

In case you hadn't noticed El Pool haven't exactly set the world alight for a while either.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hang on, I thought it was an Official Urban Truth that LFC supporters were the very worst? I won't have any Gooner shite usurping our rightful place.


 
obviously you are on your thread. On the Arsenal thread their fans are worse


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2011)

The thread is shite. The supporters are cardboard.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In case you hadn't noticed El Pool haven't exactly set the world alight for a while either.


 

Well yes, your plimsol line is much lower. I'll grant you that.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2011)

Going back to that Guardian article, there were over 770 comments - and a lot of goons are unhappy with 'the prof'. Just a question of reaching that tipping point....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/aug/01/premier-league-preview-arsenal-2011-12


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2011)

einstein said:
			
		

> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results...



so at what point is wenger a moron? Seems to be getting closer and closer.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2011)

If he gets off to a poor start.....


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Well yes, your plimsol line is much lower. I'll grant you that.


 
Doesn't mean that fans don't set sights higher than that.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 3, 2011)

Kyle signs contract.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/bartley-signs-new-contract-with-arsenal

At 6 foot 4 (ish) and with loan experience at Sheffield United and Rangers (where he did very well) he could be the answer to our defensive prayers.

Hopefully he'll get some mins on Saturday.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2011)

8 games in the scotish permier! that just the sort of experienced grafter you need.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 3, 2011)

kained&able said:


> 8 games in the scotish permier! that just the sort of experienced grafter you need.
> 
> dave


 
Half a season in Sheffield too. His success would be far more rewarding in the long run then getting (for instance) Cahill.

I like it when we recruit from within. Call me mad.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah fuck it why get a class centre back when you can take a gamble on an almost completely untried centre back who is likely to be inconsistent at best.

Thats how you close the gap at the top that is.

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Going back to that Guardian article, there were over 770 comments - and a lot of goons are unhappy with 'the prof'. Just a question of reaching that tipping point....
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/aug/01/premier-league-preview-arsenal-2011-12


You do know we don't actually need you to tell us Gooners that there's a lot of unhappy little gooners out there,it's not exactly fucking news.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 3, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results...
> 
> dave



Do you mean like er kicking the ball over and over again?



kained&able said:


> 8 games in the scotish permier! that just the sort of experienced grafter you need.
> 
> dave



Who says we need an 'experienced grafter' as opposed to say, someone better than is there already?



kained&able said:


> yeah fuck it why get a class centre back when you can take a gamble on an almost completely untried centre back who is likely to be inconsistent at best.
> 
> Thats how you close the gap at the top that is.
> 
> dave



And that class centre back is who exactly? The same as the experienced grafter or do you have someone else in mind?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Who says we need an 'experienced grafter' as opposed to say, someone better than is there already?



me and any body sensible. Not saying he has to be old but y'know a couple of full seasons in a top division would be a good thing.




> And that class centre back is who exactly? The same as the experienced grafter or do you have someone else in mind?



only know my english football well, so cahill or scott dann would be very very high up my list. I will have a word with my european scouts though.

dave


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 3, 2011)

kained&able said:


> me and any body sensible. Not saying he has to be old but y'know a couple of full seasons in a top division would be a good thing.
> 
> only know my english football well, so cahill or scott dann would be very very high up my list. I will have a word with my european scouts though.
> 
> dave



Thanks very much.. I would have thought you'd have known about Kyle though as your club will be playing Sheffield Utd this season.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2011)

why would i know about a sheffield united player from last season?

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 3, 2011)

Reports tonight saying that Eboue has agreed a 3 year contract with Galatasary


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 3, 2011)

kained&able said:


> why would i know about a sheffield united player from last season?
> 
> dave



Exactly - so how can you comment?


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Exactly - so how can you comment?


 
Its irrelevant anyway, hes just signed for Rangers on loan.


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

lol yet more pointless Fabregas bidding rejected.



> The offer comprised €29 million (£25.2m) plus €6m (£5.2m) in add-ons and performance-related payments.
> Fabregas himself reportedly offered to put €3m (£2.6m) towards the move as well, but Arsenal are believed to be standing firmly by their £40m valuation.



Barcelona know the price Arsenal are actually prepared to sell him at yet still offer way below it repeatedly. Either hit that amount or dont bother and get a move on about it. Not a fan of Arsenes transfer policy, but even if he has a replacement lined up that hes prepared to spend money on. If this move comes too close to transfer deadline they'll reject it as they wont have time to get a replacement in. Cue more whining from Barcelona who have known what theyd have to bid for what like a year?


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 5, 2011)

Udinese drawn for qualifying tie  Squeaky bum time.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2011)

newme said:


> lol yet more pointless Fabregas bidding rejected.
> 
> Barcelona know the price Arsenal are actually prepared to sell him at yet still offer way below it repeatedly. Either hit that amount or dont bother and get a move on about it. Not a fan of Arsenes transfer policy, but even if he has a replacement lined up that hes prepared to spend money on. If this move comes too close to transfer deadline they'll reject it as they wont have time to get a replacement in. Cue more whining from Barcelona who have known what theyd have to bid for what like a year?


 
Sounds a awful lot like Arsenal's attempts to sign Jagielka and Mata...


----------



## K1ck3m0n (Aug 5, 2011)

g force said:


> Sounds a awful lot like Arsenal's attempts to sign Jagielka and Mata...


 
Or it would do if Arsenal FC, their fans, players, manager and chairman had been bleating on in the world's press for the last 3 years about how Mata/Jags was their No. 1 target, how he was destined to join, how he would complete their team etc etc etc.  So yeah, COMPLETELY the same thing


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 5, 2011)

Fabregas wants to pay in order to get away now. LOL.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2011)

K1ck3m0n said:


> Or it would do if Arsenal FC, their fans, players, manager and chairman had been bleating on in the world's press for the last 3 years about how Mata/Jags was their No. 1 target, how he was destined to join, how he would complete their team etc etc etc.  So yeah, COMPLETELY the same thing


 
Well maybe if journalists stopped fucking asking Barca players if they'd like him at the club we wouldn;t get all the bullshit stories. You actually read any of the stories? They're by and large out of context quotes from other interviews.

BTW as a Barca fan I don't want him. Pointless signing right now.

But nice side step of the two-faced approach Arsenal have taken to people tabling lower bids than last year and then doing precisely the same thing with a similar arrogance that Barca have shown your club, with you to Everton.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 5, 2011)

Personally I dont see where the problem is. Arsenal have stated that the bid is not enough, you may value Fab at 27 million we dont. Gazides has stated that if you offer enough then we'll sell, you havent. At no stage has anyone called the Barca bid a "joke" as "arry up the road said about Chelsea re-Modric.

Same with Mata and Jags, their respective clubs value them over what we value them, and then you negotiate. Nothing wrong in that.

However at no stage has an Arsenal player come out and begged the respective clubs to free the two from enslavement, week in week out (boring!).

You may blame it on the press I dont, they know exactly what they are doing. Maybe next time you're down the Bernabeu you can teach the players to say "no comment" (but in Spanish, obviously)


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 5, 2011)

g force said:


> Well maybe if journalists stopped fucking asking Barca players if they'd like him at the club we wouldn;t get all the bullshit stories. You actually read any of the stories? They're by and large out of context quotes from other interviews.



I haven't read the stories as 'slow silly season fill the sportspages' stories are quite dull. Reporting facts would be more interesting.

But 'By and large' would suggest that some of the quotes are in context.. which ones are and which ones aren't?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 5, 2011)

g force said:


> Well maybe if journalists stopped fucking asking Barca players if they'd like him at the club we wouldn;t get all the bullshit stories. You actually read any of the stories? They're by and large out of context quotes from other interviews.
> 
> BTW as a Barca fan I don't want him. Pointless signing right now.
> 
> But nice side step of the two-faced approach Arsenal have taken to people tabling lower bids than last year and then doing precisely the same thing with a similar arrogance that Barca have shown your club, with you to Everton.


 
100% bollocks that. No one has said that tabling a bid of whatever you think a player is worth is out of order. The journalists are mostly representatives of Barca papers, who get the majority of their news from the club. If the club really wanted to put a stop to these stories they could pretty easily tell the journalists that Barca players weren't going to answer questions about Cesc, give their players instructions to straight bat those questions back ("He's a great player, we'll see what happens etc."), rather than their present policy which appears to be, "feel free to stir things up about Cesc, it's the only way we can actually buy him because we don't have the money". 

It's in no way comparable to what Arsenal have done in the transfer market this summer, and I'm not even an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 5, 2011)

A tough 2 weeks coming up what with Newcastle, Liverpool, Man United and  the two Udinese games


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 5, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> A tough 2 weeks coming up what with Newcastle, Liverpool, Man United and  the two Udinese games


 
better early than late though? Arsenal tend to deteriorate over the course of the season/during winter...


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Think Frimpong is getting better by the game. Second half yesterday was back to "same 'ol same 'ol" I fear for us if AW uses Squillachi as anything other than a bench warmer. We need to give Bartley a chance.


 Bartley's just signed for Rangers on a season long loan.


----------



## newme (Aug 5, 2011)

g force said:


> Sounds a awful lot like Arsenal's attempts to sign Jagielka and Mata...


 
Agreed totally on some levels, Everton have apparently valued Jaglieka at 18m, much as Arsenal have valued Fabregas at 40m. Arsenal should understand when you dont have a pressing need to sell your player, then the likelihood of you shifting your valuation swiftly downwards is incredibly unlikely.

If the selling club are very reluctant, then your bid must be higher than you would have hoped (especially if theres been a ballpark figure previously stated that was hugely in excess of your prospective bid) in order to make the offer more tempting, its not fucking rocket science. 

Yes you might be able to get cut price deals on players whose clubs are imploding with debt and are forced to sell to survive, but when thats not the case repeatedly bidding well under valuation just pisses people off and makes u look like a muppet.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2011)

If we can't challenge for the title next season, what is the big deal?

All of you people coming here, trying to wind us up, I'm not sure of the full details but aren't most of you supporters of teams who also, won't be challenging for the title?

The three top title contenders this season are Chelski, Manure and Rich blokes play thing.

Two of them are backed by gazillionaires, so is it really supposed to be THAT realistic that a team not backed by a billionaire, will be able to compete?

I'm still pretty sure Arsenal will once again surprise the critics, do pretty fucking well in the climate of things, but perhaps disappoint further into the season.

I'm also fairly confident that we will once again do better then Spurs and Liverpool, and be fighting for third place more then we will be fighting for 4th.

Carling cup and FA cup will surely be our priority this season.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 7, 2011)

Daniel said:


> All of you people coming here, trying to wind us up, I'm not sure of the full details but aren't most of you supporters of teams who also, won't be challenging for the title?
> 
> The three top title contenders this season are Chelski, Manure and Rich blokes play thing.



All true, but I don't see why this gives you grounds to complain about fans of other teams - better or worse - taking the piss. You get the same on the Spurs and Liverpool threads, to name just two.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> All true, but I don't see *why this gives you grounds to complain* about fans of other teams - better or worse - taking the piss. You get the same on the Spurs and Liverpool threads, to name just two.



Will "I like to whinge" be enough grounds?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 7, 2011)

We all like to whinge. It's fucking footie. So the answer is a solid YES.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 7, 2011)

Daniel said:


> I'm still pretty sure Arsenal will once again surprise the critics, do pretty fucking well in the climate of things, but perhaps disappoint further into the season.
> 
> I'm also fairly confident that we will once again do better then Spurs and Liverpool, and be fighting for third place more then we will be fighting for 4th.
> 
> Carling cup and FA cup will surely be our priority this season.



I agree mate, but if what you've said is true, then Wenger's time is up. I said this on urban last season and got grief for it, but I truly believe it's time for a change. Our priorities should be the prem and CL, surely?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 8, 2011)

> Neighbour Tom Logan said: "Cesc was telling Arsene that he'd just moved on as a person and that he hoped they could one day play a friendly together.
> 
> "Arsene sat on the front doorstep, rocking back and forth, clutching a photo of the pair of them holding the FA Cup in 2005 and saying 'you said you'd never leave' to himself over and over again."


 
http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...s-fabregas'-clothes-into-garden-201108084169/


----------



## kained&able (Aug 8, 2011)

what is jack wilshere actually made out of?

Too tired to go to u21's and no wenger isn't letting him play for england as he has stubbed his toe.

dave


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 8, 2011)

alex chamberlain medical...


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 8, 2011)

It's official...

http://www.arsenal.com/home


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG, We've managed to get Ryo a work permit.......http://younggunsblog.co.uk/2011/08/arsenal-win-miyaichi-work-permit/?


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## newme (Aug 9, 2011)

mitochondria said:


>



Tis certainly odd, seems like him and Gervinho aren't bad buys at all, but they aren't actually solving any of the problems the club currently has.
That being two CB's a world class GK and replacements for Fab and Nasri when they eventually are allowed to leave/clubs put in proper bids for em.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw Lawrenson on Football Focus express the same surprise as I did about Wenger not showing interest  in Shay Given. Great minds....


----------



## newme (Aug 10, 2011)

Arsene Wenger has apparently told the board hes willing to get rid of Nasri while they can still get some cash for him. Looking City bound for around 20m.


----------



## g force (Aug 10, 2011)

Makes perfect sense. Guy won't sign a new contract so make some cash now before he can leave for free


----------



## newme (Aug 10, 2011)

g force said:


> Makes perfect sense. Guy won't sign a new contract so make some cash now before he can leave for free



True, was also the case a month ago when Wenger was quoted saying he'd rather let him go for free in 12 months than sell him. Apparently the fact this didn't somehow force Nasri to sign a contract he had been not signing for months anyway to stay at a club clearly lacking ambition for half the wages he could get at a club that has plenty of it, along with Clichy, his ex teammate and still national teammate.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 10, 2011)

I would bite Man C's owners hand off if they offered 20 mill (or more). This represents great business for a player who's only had half a season of good play in three years for us (and that's prob' because he was cheesed off at being omitted from the French world cup squad)....

Come on you minted Northerners, give us the cash before peak oil hits (ffs).


----------



## DG55 (Aug 10, 2011)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> I'd recommend joining as a Red Member, then watching the site for times when they go on sale. Fairly good chance for games against rivals / derbys i would have thought



How do I become a red member? Does it cost anything?

I notice the site which was posted earlier (where you could just buy tickets straight up), were priced at over £100 each for what I assume is an average seat. If I became a red member would it make the tickets much cheaper?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 10, 2011)

lots of rumours flying about that you are signing scott dann for 6million.

Great signing if it happens.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 10, 2011)

newme said:


> True, was also the case a month ago when Wenger was quoted saying he'd rather let him go for free in 12 months than sell him. Apparently the fact this didn't somehow force Nasri to sign a contract he had been not signing for months anyway to stay at *a club clearly lacking ambition* for half the wages he could get at a club that has plenty of it, along with Clichy, his ex teammate and still national teammate.



And you call that "performance" on Sunday versus Man U "ambitious" ? There's more to ambition then spunking massive wads of cash.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 10, 2011)

kained&able said:


> lots of rumours flying about that you are signing scott dann for 6million.
> 
> Great signing if it happens.


Fingers crossed. I rate Scott Dann he's what we need in that department.


----------



## newme (Aug 10, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> And you call that "performance" on Sunday versus Man U "ambitious" ? There's more to ambition then spunking massive wads of cash.



Man U got trashed by Barcelona, does that mean they weren't ambitious, in a Champions League Final?

Ambition is aiming to actually achieve something, Arsenal are certainly not aiming to win anything this season based on what they've been doing so far. Seems the best they are going for is a 4th place finish to edge CL qualification.


----------



## newme (Aug 10, 2011)

kained&able said:


> lots of rumours flying about that you are signing scott dann for 6million.
> 
> Great signing if it happens.



Rumours Ive heard is Arsenal would like to pay 6m, Birmingham are holding out for 10. Depends on whether other competition comes out the woodwork as Birmingham aren't in the best financial state. Liverpool also apparently interested but remains to be seen whether the pot is somewhat empty now.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 10, 2011)

newme said:


> Man U got trashed by Barcelona, does that mean they weren't ambitious, in a Champions League Final?
> 
> Ambition is aiming to actually achieve something, Arsenal are certainly not aiming to win anything this season based on what they've been doing so far. Seems the best they are going for is a 4th place finish to edge CL qualification.



Man U tried to play football, they got beaten by a far superior team. No shame in that. Howver ManC, after spending *500 MILLION+!!!!! *all they came to do was defend. Yeah, that shows the type of ambition that'll make football great again.....


----------



## big eejit (Aug 10, 2011)

Scott Dann to Arsenal then. I thought the idea was Arse bought Jagielka and Everton bought Dann. This is much better arrangement for Everton.


----------



## newme (Aug 10, 2011)

Not entirely sure quite why this is getting you so wound up. Man City are showing ambition by actually moving forwards, look at the league position over the past 3-4 years.

Trying to void the complete turn around in the club based on Mancini's stupid tactics in one game seems fairly weak tbh. Plus were Mourinho's teams lacking ambition when they played negatively? Cos they seemed to do fairly well with that approach in the main.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 10, 2011)

They play like that against all of the top 5/6 teams. Rubbish management and if they play like they did on Sunday....half a billion down the pan.


----------



## newme (Aug 11, 2011)

Arsenal being reported as having come to an agreement over Fabregas, 25.5m up front, 5m on performance add ons, 4m contribution from Fabregas waving rights on remainder of his contract. So thats him and Nasri potentially both out the door presumably within the week.

All money going to Wenger to reinvest, so may finally see him making some needed signings. Tho it sounds like he had it to begin with and has simply been reluctant to do so.

Dann and Samba most likely as defensive pair to come in I think, cheaper options than Jaglieka tho Wenger did seem rather keen on him. Verm shifting out to the left then when fit. Mata would be a good signing but seemed a bit reluctant to come, understandably when the two biggest players have left.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 11, 2011)

Why would they want to leave a Champions League club?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

One is going to get 180, 000 grand a week and the other, well, lets just say it's in his DNA.

We'll miss Fabrigas, for sure, world class player.


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Why would they want to leave a Champions League club?



Well considering there both going to Champions League clubs who were more successful in their respective leagues last year and won trophies...


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> One is going to get 180, 000 grand a week and the other, well, lets just say it's in his DNA.
> 
> We'll miss Fabrigas, for sure, world class player.



His transfer fee could sign two defenders though. As much as I will miss him, I think we are getting the better deal for two reasons.

A) Not having a player who obviously wants to leave.
B) Money to buy players we really, badly need.

Nasri never really excited me. Good player but as someone already stated, it seemed he only stepped up when he was trying to get into the French squad.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

@newme
Man U and the Chavs were interested in Nasri, why do you think he didnt choose them? One swallow a summer doth not make.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh Nasri is totally going for the money. There is no doubt about that.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2011)

i fucking hate that phrase, has there ever been a summer when you have only seen one swallow? No.
So one swallow may not mean its summer but it means the odds are pretty good that you will see another 10 by the end of the month.

dave


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 12, 2011)

You know I've never been mega in to football. I've always supported Arsenal and have pride in them, seen them play when I can and keep an eye out for news. But I really hope this season I don't get the feeling of dread that it's all about to go horribly wrong. The sale of Fab and Nas kind of gives me hope that Wenger will go right out and spend that £55 million. If Everton want close to £20 million for Jagielka then just bloody pay it. That still leaves £25 million in the kitty. Enough for Dann and Cahill!


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> @newme
> Man U and the Chavs were interested in Nasri, why do you think he didnt choose them? One swallow a summer doth not make.



Man U were interested sure, but they got transfers done early, while Nasri looked to be hanging on for upto another year and once they had Young in, less interested. Yes Man City offered huge wages, but looking objectively, what was the benefit of him staying at Arsenal, who had been less successful and less ambitious in the transfer market and about to lose their star player, for another year accomplishing nothing for half those at Man City?


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> You know I've never been mega in to football. I've always supported Arsenal and have pride in them, seen them play when I can and keep an eye out for news. But I really hope this season I don't get the feeling of dread that it's all about to go horribly wrong. The sale of Fab and Nas kind of gives me hope that Wenger will go right out and spend that £55 million. If Everton want close to £20 million for Jagielka then just bloody pay it. That still leaves £25 million in the kitty. Enough for Dann and Cahill!



Actually it leaves 35m  So theres even more for Wenger to spend on strengthening, added to the transfer pot he already had. Frankly Id love to see him buy some players that would make them challenge more this year, makes the league more interesting.
Doubt hes gonna get all three defenders tho, Dann for definite Id think as Wenger does love a bargain and 8m is a hell of a lot cheaper than the 20m wanted for Jaglieka or Cahills 17m release clause, Samba another option, allegedly around 12m. Frankly any two of those four would be a giant step forward. Mata would be useful as some creative replacement for Nasri/Fabregas but it looks iffy, would be great to see him in the Premier League tho.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

newme said:


> Man U were interested sure, but they got transfers done early, while Nasri looked to be hanging on for upto another year and once they had Young in, less interested. Yes Man City offered huge wages, but looking objectively, what was the benefit of him staying at Arsenal, who had been less successful and less ambitious in the transfer market and about to lose their star player, for another year accomplishing nothing for half those at Man City?



Wrong. SAF was talking about Nasri a month ago and they still havent replaced Schols, and all the talk now is about Wesley Snider (sorry for all the spellings).

It's the cash pure and simple with Nasri, if he was so interested in an "ambitious club" he'd go to the Chavs or Man U, you're almost guareented some trophy with either. Not Man C! (lol) First throphy in (what?) 35 years makes them overnight powerhouses?

You do make me laugh.


----------



## g force (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah it's cash but it's like anyone else with a job. If I got offered to do the same job (regardless of whether the company was viewed as better/equal/worse) for double the cash knowing I could only perform that job for a maximum of about 10 years i'd do it.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

Human motivations are mostly base, the higher ground isnt frequented by (too) many people.


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Wrong. SAF was talking about Nasri a month ago and they still havent replaced Schols, and all the talk now is about Wesley Snider (sorry for all the spellings).
> 
> It's the cash pure and simple with Nasri, if he was so interested in an "ambitious club" he'd go to the Chavs or Man U, you're almost guareented some trophy with either. Not Man C! (lol) First throphy in (what?) 35 years makes them overnight powerhouses?
> 
> You do make me laugh.



SAF has mentioned a number of creative midfield types, Sneijder has remained the main target and big surprise, still after him now. Also, his current wages are £200k, higher than Nasri's reported at Man City, plus looking at a £32m ish transfer fee, again higher than Nasri's. Yes clearly Man United weren't capable of competing with Citys offer so he went there for the cash. Also a factor is the fact that he would have more competition to hold down a first team place at United, which he needs to do to keep his French national place that you pointed out is rather important to him.

Man City finished above Arsenal last year, won  a trophy that Arsenal have failed to do for years, therefore based on last year, were more successful. Adding Aguero, Nasri and Clichy strengthens pretty much every area of the team, let alone the other less well knowns brought in. Whereas now Arsenal have lost 3 first team players and replaced them with two attacking players, one of which is unproven in the top flight.

Course chelsea actually didnt win anything last year, whereas City did, so your idea they are pretty much guaranteed to win something is somewhat questionable, they also finished equal with City in the league. Not exactly a massive gulf between them really is there. Adding players like they do does improve the squad considerably, so they get better....


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 12, 2011)

DG55 said:


> How do I become a red member? Does it cost anything?
> 
> I notice the site which was posted earlier (where you could just buy tickets straight up), were priced at over £100 each for what I assume is an average seat. If I became a red member would it make the tickets much cheaper?



Red membership details here http://www.arsenal.com/membership - £36 - and yep tickets are cheaper than 100 via Red membership. I mainly go to away games, and while i get some from season ticket holders in London who can't travel, the Red membership comes in handy for others. My only beef is that you can only buy one ticket per membership. Therefore you need to know other peoples membership numbers who are going to that game to buy more than one.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

newme said:


> SAF has mentioned a number of creative midfield types, Sneijder has remained the main target and big surprise, still after him now. Also, his current wages are £200k, higher than Nasri's reported at Man City, plus looking at a £32m ish transfer fee, again higher than Nasri's. Yes clearly Man United weren't capable of competing with Citys offer so he went there for the cash. Also a factor is the fact that he would have more competition to hold down a first team place at United, which he needs to do to keep his French national place that you pointed out is rather important to him.
> 
> Man City finished above Arsenal last year, won a trophy that Arsenal have failed to do for years, therefore based on last year, were more successful. Adding Aguero, Nasri and Clichy strengthens pretty much every area of the team, let alone the other less well knowns brought in. Whereas now Arsenal have lost 3 first team players and replaced them with two attacking players, one of which is unproven in the top flight.
> 
> Course chelsea actually didnt win anything last year, whereas City did, so your idea they are pretty much guaranteed to win something is somewhat questionable, they also finished equal with City in the league. Not exactly a massive gulf between them really is there. Adding players like they do does improve the squad considerably, so they get better....


Fuck me, have you just been watching football for the last year???

Look at Chelsea record and look at Man U's record over the past five years and you are seriously telling me that Man C are as good?

The reason why Sneijder isnt coming to Man U is because thay cant afford his wages. Simple.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Strong rumours that Fab is finally signing for Barcelona then.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Strong rumours that Fab is finally signing for Barcelona then.


"Rumour" ? It's pretty much nailed on, but maybe not today.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> "Rumour" ? It's pretty much nailed on, but maybe not today.



Rumour, because there's nothing official yet. Strong, because yeah, can't see him not leaving now.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

This has been easily the most protracted transfer in our history. Glad it's almost over.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2011)

Totally fed up with it now.


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Fuck me, have you just been watching football for the last year???
> 
> Look at Chelsea record and look at Man U's record over the past five years and you are seriously telling me that Man C are as good?
> 
> The reason why Sneijder isnt coming to Man U is because thay cant afford his wages. Simple.



Yes Ive been watching football for the past year, which is why Im aware that in that past year, Chelsea came joint on points with Man City who won a trophy. You should note I specifically said last year, therefore I wasn't talking about the previous 5 in total. Ridiculously poor attempt to put words in my mouth, I didn't say Man City had been as good as Man United and Chelsea over the last 5 years, I said there was hardly a a gulf between them last year. But feel free to continue making things up anyway.

Im also aware Arsenal failed last year and are starting this season weaker than they finished the last one, hence my statement that Man City were more ambitious. Who did better than them last season and are starting this season stronger than they were.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

newme said:


> Yes Ive been watching football for the past year, which is why Im aware that in that past year, Chelsea came joint on points with Man City who won a trophy. You should note I specifically said last year, therefore I wasn't talking about the previous 5 in total. Ridiculously poor attempt to put words in my mouth, I didn't say Man City had been as good as Man United and Chelsea over the last 5 years, I said there was hardly a a gulf between them last year. But feel free to continue making things up anyway.
> 
> Im also aware Arsenal failed last year and are starting this season weaker than they finished the last one, hence my statement that Man City were more ambitious. Who did better than them last season and are starting this season stronger than they were.



I dont agree at all with your assertions on Nasri's motivation for going to Man C so let's just leave it there. If you are right and he wins something with Man C this coming season, then please feel free to say "I told you so"


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't remember stating he was guaranteed to win anything anyway, simply that he was more likely at City than at Arsenal. Wont be saying I told you so either way.

Anyways, who should they get in to replace em, if Mata doesn't come that is


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 12, 2011)

I think we'll need this guy.


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

Not enough players wear capes


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2011)

Isn't the Mesiah already manager....


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2011)

better then having a naughty boy as manager.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2011)

That's really very good for you, Dave.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 12, 2011)

ahh thank you, your vindication makes my life worth living.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

newme said:


> Don't remember stating he was guaranteed to win anything anyway, simply that he was more likely at City than at Arsenal. Wont be saying I told you so either way.
> 
> Anyways, who should they get in to replace em, if Mata doesn't come that is





All the talks about Jadson. Must admit I know nothing about him. As for Mata, would be good but reports suggesting that it's not on.

Tomorrow is RvP as captain. About time too....


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> All the talks about Jadson ( http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/transfers/arsenal-snap-up-12m-jadson-as-new-cesc-fabregas-2336087.html ) Must admit I know nothing about him. As for Mata, would be good but reports suggesting that it's not on.
> 
> Tomorrow is RvP as captain. About time too....



Never even heard of that guy,  Brazillian international aswel and actually fairly well established it would seem, add a bit of experience to the some of the younger players that will be used throughout the season in various roles. Fact hes been in Russia for five years is probably a large part of why hes not that well known I suppose. Does seem a fairly good replacement and currently playing in a very similar system it would seem, plus coming from over from Russia itll be one South American unlikely to have a large problem with the weather in England.

Never a major fan of strikers as captains it must be said, well or goalkeepers for that matter, seem to far out of the action. Especially when you consider RvP's very unfortunate injury record, which frankly has prevented him from getting anywhere near as many goals as he might otherwise. Especially considering as he is one of the main players that will get that final touch in, definitely a nice left foot. That said he has shown remarkable loyalty to the club over the years, well and vice versa considering said injury issues, of course rumours of him leaving as hes the next big player you think of but I dont see it happening atm. Think hes likely to get on well with Gervinho, just hope he stays fit.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree on your views re- striker as captain, but I think it's more to do with rewarding loyalty.

As for Jadson, again agree with your sentiments. 27 is a good age to be buying players at the moment. There's been talk of Eden Hazard, with the sale of Eboue Nasri Fab and Bentner, we could easily afford him and would be perfect as a replacement for Nasri.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2011)

Has the policy and the philosopy changed then? How many grown men, say over 25, has Wenger brought to the club in the past decade?


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I agree on your views re- striker as captain, but I think it's more to do with rewarding loyalty.
> 
> As for Jadson, again agree with your sentiments. 27 is a good age to be buying players at the moment. There's been talk of Eden Hazard, with the sale of Eboue Nasri Fab and Bentner, we could easily afford him and would be perfect as a replacement for Nasri.



27 isn't bad considering hes gonna have Ramsey, Wilshere and the new guy from Southampton around him at times, a more experienced head was needed as the focus. Eden Hazard would be an excellent buy I think, especially to compliment Jadson. With those two the loss of Nasri and Fabregas should be somewhat mitigated. Cash shouldn't be a problem anyway, Wengers apparently been sitting on 100m before these sales were even made. Definitely want to see two Centre Backs as a priority tho, especially with Verm yet again out.


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Has the policy and the philosopy changed then? How many grown men, say over 25, has Wenger brought to the club in the past decade?



Certainly more than you would think going on his continual assertions it was a bunch of kids lol


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't worry about Wenger's kids, they'll be 'coming through' any minute now.... now.... now....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 12, 2011)

Obsessed.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 13, 2011)

Wecome to London Joel Campbell....


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Ah saw updates he was on the way last night, actually signed now then or late stages of transfer?
Wenger saying Mata definitely not coming, due apparently to his release clause having expired so would be considerably more than expected to begin with. Also Wenger quoted as telling close friends this will be his last season at Arsenal, which I suppose isn't a large surprise after all the stick hes got and Fabregas leaving which he really doesn't seem at all pleased about, also apparently the Nasri thing was a decision made for him ,he wanted to holding onto him but unsurprisingly the board were less than pleased about losing a 22m asset for nothing next year.

PSG have apparently been tracking him for a while and hes had some involvement in there procurement strategies.... huge Qatari money there, home country aswel plus he actually has a house there already.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, official, should have put this up http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-agree-deal-to-sign-joel-campbell

As for the rest, interesting but conjecture, I believe Wenger still has a lot to achieve with us.

17:30 kick off today, I havent recalled a more fraught pre-season in years, seems like a lot of Gunners have hit the panic button. Life without Fab will be hard, but thank heavens it's nearing it's end. As for Nasri, no comment. I expect Ramsey and Wilshire to fill the void and we have Gibbs who's looked sharp in pre-season and the new AOC/Ryo (not new but feels like it)/Gervinho/Jenkinson and Joel if we can get him a permit, are all quality. Hopefully Frimpong, Lansbury, Afobe all get games. So lots to feel trepidation about but also a lot to look forward too.

People have been saying that we're losing our two best players. They're Not. Fab is our 2nd and Nasri (maybe) 3rd best, our best is Robin, and thankfully we still have him.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2011)

Gabby and the boys on Final Score under the impression it was massed ranks of goons booing Wenger off the coach at Newcastle. Plus, where's this poll they were talking about of 48% of goons want rid of him.... the tipping point gets  inexorably closer....

I suppose it's probably not unrelated to the goons becoming a selling club.


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 14, 2011)

what was not reported much was that it was a clear penalty - the ball was still live when gervinho was attacked by looter boy - or are you allowed to do that in the penalty area?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> our best is Robin, and thankfully we still have him.


For now.... looks to be another unhappy disciple....


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> For now.... looks to be another unhappy disciple....


How scaled would that "unhappiness" be when compared to Modric's statements re-Chelsea?

On to yesterdays games, a 0-0 is a score line is one I would have taken. Vermealen and Kos were excellent, Kos possibly man of the match for me. With Gervinho and (more then likely) Song banned, its going to be a rocky few weeks.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 14, 2011)

If there is any equivalence at al, I suspect you'll find it between the still present Modric and the absent Fabregas and Nasri.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> If there is any equivalence at al, I suspect you'll find it between the still present Modric and the absent Fabregas and Nasri.



Nice try.


----------



## newme (Aug 14, 2011)

Hadnt expected 0-0 after 4-4 last season. Didn't see this after deciding to see the new look Liverpool instead. Both seemed to have been fairly unlucky considering.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 14, 2011)

That game yesterday was fairly boring to watch, Gervinho looked good on build up but end result wasn't very effective.

Ramsey looked on fire.

Defence didn't look to bad.

Disappointing from Song, even if it was Barton, Gervinho situation was ridiculous, Barton had no right to touch him, and Gervinho was stupid to touch Barton.

I'm not that disapointed with a draw away, but thought the performance wasn't all that.

In Wenger We Trust


----------



## newme (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad Ramsey looked good, especially considering his unfortunate injury history. No offence to defence but well its Newcastle who have sold anyone likely to actually score.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 15, 2011)

Fab deal confirmed.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14482418.stm


----------



## kained&able (Aug 15, 2011)

so what youngster that has never played a minute of first team football is ready to fill his boots then?

dave


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

> The buy-out clause in the midfielder's contract is 200m euros.



What, are they worried that RM will swoop in come Christmas?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 15, 2011)

After watching Barca v Real last night.. I think he'll be bench warming...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Surely the idea is that he'll be Xavi's heir? He's not that young anymore. Xavi that is.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 15, 2011)

he is 31! would have thought he has at least another couple of seasons at the top to be quite honest.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

kained&able said:


> he is 31! would have thought he has at least another couple of seasons at the top to be quite honest.



Sure, but he's not likely to get better. Hence Fab as the heir. It'll be interesting to see how many games he gets tho.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


>



Is that from yesterday?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 15, 2011)

Gutted, he was a good player for you and you'll miss him big time.

Bullied into that by both Club and player...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

He did pay part of the fee himself, didn't he?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> He did pay part of the fee himself, didn't he?



He waived a 4mill pay-out wasn't it?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought I read £3 million, but you may be right. It'll all come out in the next few days...


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He waived a 4mill pay-out wasn't it?



That was the original rumour going round.
Latest I have heard is that he has waived £880k of his own wages a year for 4 years from the package he had already agreed with Barcelona.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

newme said:


> That was the original rumour going round.
> Latest I have heard is that he has waived £880k of his own wages a year for 4 years from the package he had already agreed with Barcelona.



Could well be true, apart from the transfer fee and add-ons I don't think anything else has been made official.. or has it?


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

Barcelona president Rosell was quoted as saying by Sport: "We paid €29 million for Fabregas, not 40. We said that we wouldn’t pay more than €30m, so we have every reason to rejoice. Additionally, the variable amounts consist of €5m [£4.3m] and another €5m. I will further explain the deal on Monday."

That was over the weekend so expect details today, Fabregas apparently available for second leg against Real on Wednesday, no information on whether hes starting.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 15, 2011)

64% - Arsenal’s league win % with Fabregas in the starting XI last season, vs 31% without him.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Kanda said:


> 64% - Arsenal’s league win % with Fabregas in the starting XI last season, vs 31% without him.



Like ^^.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Like ^^.



You know there is a button to the bottom right of that post which was made for that *exact* use  

That's a rather depressing statistic, OPTA? Got a link?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 15, 2011)

Because Fab didnt ask for a transfer he was entitled to 4 million in compensation from us. As this transfer has obviously been made with is approval he waved the 4 million.

Also, another stat. in the last 3 years fab has only started 61% of games with us. I have a feeling his hamstrings are shot and this could became a good bit of business.

Very sad to see him go but at least it's over and we can see a season without Barca stalking us.


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Aug 15, 2011)

my 2 pennies worth...

for over 10 years at arsenal every summer has been the same - big name players being linked with bigger clubs. first it was overmars, followed for years by vieira, then henry and now cesc and by all accounts nasri. next summer i expect van persie to be linked to a host of top clubs and eventually sold on.

my thinking is that arsenal are not a big enough club to keep hold of a squad of world class players. when owen hargreaves signed for man utd for many millions it was on the understanding he would be behind scholes in the pecking order. he would never have signed for arsenal to sit on the bench.

in a way it annoys me, but i'd rather the club was true to its values. football should be about the football and not some rich bloke throwing £100m's into it.

i'm happy to support the arse through thin & thinner, and one day we will win a trophy, and that feeling will feel so much better for us than for chelski and man city winning anything with their sugar daddies!

up the arse!!!


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 15, 2011)

Daniel said:


> That game yesterday was fairly boring to watch, Gervinho looked good on build up but end result wasn't very effective.
> 
> Ramsey looked on fire.
> 
> ...



it was a penalty - twice


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2011)

Daniel said:


> You know there is a button to the bottom right of that post which was made for that *exact* use



And?


----------



## Gmart (Aug 16, 2011)

If this story is true, then Arsenal is hoping to swap Nasri plus a bit of money for Tevez.
That would be great!


----------



## Kanda (Aug 16, 2011)

Daniel said:


> You know there is a button to the bottom right of that post which was made for that *exact* use
> 
> That's a rather depressing statistic, OPTA? Got a link?



Yup, Opta on Twitter... 61% - Cesc Fabregas has only started 61% of Arsenal's Premier League games over the last three seasons. Hamstrung.

http://twitter.com/#!/OptaJoe


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

Telling.

Still think we were mugged. He's worth 40-45 mill at least. Whatever, good luck to him. One more reason to watch Barca (the scum) and happy the circus is finally over.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 16, 2011)

newme said:


> That was the original rumour going round.
> Latest I have heard is that he has waived £880k of his own wages a year for 4 years from the package he had already agreed with Barcelona.


papers saying he took a pay cut too.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

Gmart said:


> If this story is true, then Arsenal is hoping to swap Nasri plus a bit of money for Tevez.
> That would be great!


Do you honestly think Man Citeh would sell Tevez to a league rival? They don't even want to sell him to potential Champions League rivals.

Besides which, Mrs Tevez want sunshine, not somewhere else in England.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Do you honestly think Man Citeh would sell Tevez to a league rival? They don't even want to sell him to potential Champions League rivals.
> 
> Besides which, Mrs Tevez want sunshine, not somewhere else in England.



They seem happy enough to sell him to European clubs after all the problems they've had and having now got Aguero as a replacement. Just they wont be doing it to a team within Europe for under 50m which rules out the vast majority of them. The Mrs Tevez concerned is his ex who has the kids, she is already based in Argentina and doesn't look to be moving. The most likely destination for him appears to be Inter as a replacement for Eto'o, tho anyone with a map will notice thats further from Argentina, not closer, so his I want to be closer to my kids line looks a bit iffy on that basis. Not that it was simply a line as he seemed very eager to take a huge pay cut to join Corinthians, but if he does go for 50m to another European team they certainly are going to want to keep him for a number of years, which would not help his family issues at all. For him it seems the better option is wait til January when Corinthians have allegedly said they would rebid, Inter appear the only interested party in Europe capable so far and unless he can convince his ex to move 10000 miles, doesn't solve any of his problems. Plus they are on a major restructure to get rid of top earners, he would be on more than Eto'o was.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Fabregas transfer details.



> Arsenal chief executive Ivan Gazidis insisted on the first refusal as part of the north London club’s effort to get the best deal possible.
> 
> If Barca ever decide to sell the midfielder, Arsenal will receive an enormous 50 per cent of the transfer fee.
> 
> ...



First refusal lol, considering his release clause is gonna be what 200million euros.... plus 50% of next transfer fee sounds great, other than I dont see them selling someone who they have bought as a long term replacement.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2011)

This is actually ridiculous and a complete an utter joke.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7105500,00.html

It's frustrating and embarrassing.

Nasri will most likely be gone as well, yet we haven't got any replacement for these two mid fielders yet, and there's 14 days left of the transfer window.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2011)

newme said:


> Fabregas transfer details.
> 
> First refusal lol, considering his release clause is gonna be what 200million euros.... plus 50% of next transfer fee sounds great, other than I dont see them selling someone who they have bought as a long term replacement.



So we get 15 mil to spend in this transfer window off this sale? Are we mugs or what?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

Shocking isn't it. Quite shocking....


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Daniel said:


> This is actually ridiculous and a complete an utter joke.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7105500,00.html
> 
> ...



Thing is with any player, doesn't matter who bids how much if the player wont go there. Arsene mentioning City and Chelsea was a giant red herring. They made it very clear they weren't selling him to a premier league club. Real Madrid yeh sure, but the player does have a right to decide what club he wants to go to surely. Arsenals policy of poaching Barcelona youngsters (5 so far) had to come back and bite them in the ass someday. Plus they have made a substantial profit on the original price they paid.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Daniel said:


> So we get 15 mil to spend in this transfer window off this sale? Are we mugs or what?



Well you already have 100m sat in the bank anyway to spend allegedly, Arsene just apparently cant find anyone he wants to buy. Or so he keeps saying, dwindling pool of worldwide talent bla bla bla. Yet actually it seems he is reluctant to pay clubs asking prices, all the while complaining that Barcelona wouldn't pay theirs. Cant have it both ways.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

newme said:


> Fabregas transfer details.
> 
> First refusal lol, considering his release clause is gonna be what 200million euros.... plus 50% of next transfer fee sounds great, other than I dont see them selling someone who they have bought as a long term replacement.


I Suppose you've not been following Spains economic plight in general and Barca's (specific) 500 million Euro debt? I think a buy back clause is wise. The football bubble will burst when it does, Fab would be welcomed back (subject to a medical, naturally).


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeh I know Barcelona have a massive debt, but then they also have a massive earning power. Hell Manchester United have a bigger debt burden on them thanks to the Glaziers and an even larger earning power. Buy back clauses are always wise, see Barcelona slapping them on almost every player they shipped out this year, and Man United doing the same over the past few seasons. Neither of them are gonna go bust and be forced to sell large numbers of players to service debt. Even if they did approach that stage, the massive profiles they have would mean some Qatari/Russian/Chinese/wherever lot would come in throw a billion quid at them for what is essentially bragging rights of ownership in the main and rescue em. Arsenal themselves have a huge backer who could do exactly the same if it came to it, well and if they gave him a seat on the board lol.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

All financial bubbles burst.

This is a fact, Football is not a charmed business in this respect. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> All financial bubbles burst.
> 
> This is a fact, Football is not a charmed business in this respect. It's only a matter of time.



Football is different to a point though in that a lot of the money isn't there for the usual reasons it is in a bubble. People like Abramovich and Mansour aren't speculating on a rising asset price to make a quick return, they're chucking in oil money as a hobby and as long as they still want to they'll be able to continue to do so, which will mean a lot more money in football as a whole.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> All financial bubbles burst.
> 
> This is a fact, Football is not a charmed business in this respect. It's only a matter of time.



On a long enough timescale everything fails, that applies to everything everywhere, doesn't mean its gonna happen anytime soon tho.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Football is different to a point though in that a lot of the money isn't there for the usual reasons it is in a bubble. People like Abramovich and Mansour aren't speculating on a rising asset price to make a quick return, they're chucking in oil money as a hobby and as long as they still want to they'll be able to continue to do so, which will mean a lot more money in football as a whole.



Indeed.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

The sugar daddies do not get their money from thin air. The coming economic meltdown will effect them and I doubt massaging their ego's through a football club will not be their main priorities.

Time will tell.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> The sugar daddies do not get their money from thin air. The coming economic meltdown will effect them and I doubt massaging their ego's through a football club will not be their main priorities.
> 
> Time will tell.



Yes I see the demand for oil and steel is plummeting rapidly.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

It has (slightly, for oil) this is due to a downturn in production in the West only kept up by India and Chinas growth. If they start to falter then watch the price of oil and demand for steel plummet. Also Oil (by all accounts) has reached peak, it's an industry in terminal decline.

Look at Barca's sale of players recently. It's by all intents a fire sale.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> It has (slightly, for oil) this is due to a downturn in production in the West only kept up by India and Chinas growth. If they start to falter then watch the price of oil and demand for steel plummet. Also Oil (by all accounts) has reached peak, it's an industry in terminal decline.
> 
> Look at Barca's sale of players recently. It's by all intents a fire sale.



A firesale? Theyve shipped out some that weren't working out, not like they've sold three first team players over the summer is it? Unlike some clubs which are frankly a lot more solvent than they are. Infact only this week they've turned down offers for Thiago and have spent heavily on Sanchez and Fabregas, they have had a net spend in dealings over the summer.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

It was to raise funds to buy fab and that other geezer. Will fish out the article I read it from. A lot of the players (apparently) the Barca manager didnt want o sell and insisted on a buy back clause.

I'll see if I can find the article.


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeh know they shipped some out to buy other players, theres very very few clubs that dont have to sell in order to put down over 50m in transfer fees. Still, wasn't first team players they desperately needed was it, nor did they produce a giant list of players trying desperately to keep afloat, as a fire sale would imply.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

newme said:


> Yeh know they shipped some out to buy other players, theres very very few clubs that dont have to sell in order to put down over 50m in transfer fees. Still, wasn't first team players they desperately needed was it, nor did they produce a giant list of players trying desperately to keep afloat, as a fire sale would imply.


can you possibly wait for the article to be found, before spouting off?


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> can you possibly wait for the article to be found, before spouting off?



Not really any need when its not actually news to me.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol, well in the spirit of a dialectic....I would expect nothing less.

Cant find the article (will look later, for Gunners). My lunch is about to end so in parting just ponder this.

Barca are not owned by a super rich indiviual who can bank roll them, they have over stretched themselves in trying to compete with the minted clubs. They have survived over the past 3 years by securing ridiculously cheap loans from Santador. They are in no way out of their predicament. If the same happens to the Spanish banking system as has happened to the Greek (a VERY strong possibility) where are Barca going to get cheap loans from to pay their players wages?


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Routers reported debt levels dropped by 70 million euros last year and Barcelona are expected to return to being profitable this season.

http://football.uk.reuters.com/leagues/primera/news/2011/07/26/LDE76P1OJ.php


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Lol, well in the spirit of a dialectic....I would expect nothing less.
> 
> Cant find the article (will look later, for Gunners). My lunch is about to end so in parting just ponder this.
> 
> Barca are not owned by a super rich indiviual who can bank roll them, they have over stretched themselves in trying to compete with the minted clubs. They have survived over the past 3 years by securing ridiculously cheap loans from Santador. They are in no way out of their predicament. If the same happens to the Spanish banking system as has happened to the Greek (a VERY strong possibility) where are Barca going to get cheap loans from to pay their players wages?



That's a good question - Barcelona certainly aren't bulletproof. I'd guess that if they did get into real trouble they'd just have to sell off a Messi or an Iniesta to Man City. They'd still be a very strong team but obviously not what they are now.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok boss not looking...so very quickly.



> The Catalans *reluctantly* sold Bojan to Roma for €12m in a unique deal which will mean it is obliged to buy back the striker for more money in two years’ time. The thinking being that it will have the money then, with the transfer negotiated to ease its current cash-flow crisis. Jeffren also departed to join Sporting Lisbon, for a fee of €3.75m, while another La Masia product, Oriol Romeu, joined Chelsea for €5m. In an ideal world, Guardiola would have kept all three, but needs must and the club realize its much-heralded youth academy can be a valuable source of funds
> 
> The Catalans reluctantly sold Bojan to Roma for €12m in a unique deal which will mean it is obliged to buy back the striker for more money in two years’ time. The thinking being that it will have the money then, with the transfer negotiated to ease its current cash-flow crisis. Jeffren also departed to join Sporting Lisbon, for a fee of €3.75m, while another La Masia product, Oriol Romeu, joined Chelsea for €5m. In an ideal world, Guardiola would have kept all three, but needs must and the club realize its much-heralded youth academy can be a valuable source of funds



http://www.goal.com/en-us/news/88/s...nk-for-cesc-fabregas-how-barcelona-overcame-a

This article says that barcas debt went up this year....


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Ok boss not looking...so very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, my routers link was originally posted on goal.com too lol.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2011)

Goal.com copy stuff off the other media don't they?


----------



## newme (Aug 16, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Goal.com copy stuff off the other media don't they?



Certainly tho I dont see a link for where they got iROBOTs from, tho Im in a hurry and have to leave so only looked quickly.
Was more surprised that they managed to post two articles directly conflicting with each other lol and not even comment on the contradiction.


----------



## g force (Aug 16, 2011)

Our debt went down...although only because it shot up massively the previous year after Rossell did some investigation into our accounts under the previous presdient. There's some interesting stories around from when he took over about the weirdness of Laporta...paying private investigators to spy on other board members etc.

Rossell has actually been pretty open so far - the shirt sponsorship etc. As for the buy-back clauses, in Bojan's case I have no idea as he's pretty crap but for Oriel it was because Pep wanted to keep him but clearly he wasn't going to get many games. So without another Cesc situation if he comes good we get him back at a decent price. Plus he has Thiago as back up and on a longer contract.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

The goal.com article was written by this chap...

http://twitter.com/#!/bghayward


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

g force said:


> Our debt went down...although only because it shot up massively the previous year after Rossell did some investigation into our accounts under the previous presdient. There's some interesting stories around from when he took over about the weirdness of Laporta...paying private investigators to spy on other board members etc.
> 
> Rossell has actually been pretty open so far - the shirt sponsorship etc. As for the buy-back clauses, in Bojan's case I have no idea as he's pretty crap but for Oriel it was because Pep wanted to keep him but clearly he wasn't going to get many games. So without another Cesc situation if he comes good we get him back at a decent price. Plus he has Thiago as back up and on a longer contract.



The sale of Bojan has nothing in common with our acquisition of Fabrigas. You potentially have another two "Fabs" at Arsenal now.

Ok, whatever. I'm sure you are as glad this circus is over as much as I am. Good luck to Fab and good luck to Barca.


----------



## g force (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes I am, it was tedious as hell...and i'm in a minority of Barca fans who didn't want him. Don't see how it will work TBH...okay longer term he can replace Xavi but this season?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2011)

g force said:


> Yes I am, it was tedious as hell...and i'm in a minority of Barca fans who didn't want him. Don't see how it will work TBH...okay longer term he can replace Xavi but this season?



Why worry too much about this season? He's 24, he should have his best years ahead of him, possibly not for another 2-3 years.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

Holy mother of fuck, when was the last time the goons started with THREE British players....


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 16, 2011)

1:0 already


----------



## gabi (Aug 16, 2011)

Wenger in trouble again. What a dick. Using his mobile blatantly to talk to pat rice during the game on the tv cameras. at least jose used hide in the laundry to cheat..!


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2011)

He was ordering a pizza....

just got back from the game, totally tense. Chesney is awesome though.


----------



## gabi (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeh well he's being investigated by uefa again. When u guys gonna ditch him? I'm sure he's a nice dude but surely he outlived his usefulness a long time ago. Must be frustrating as fuck having that stadium, that much money, plus the allure of life in London which certain players who don't like Manchester would consider and still end up with a starting lineup like that.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 17, 2011)

gabi said:


> Yeh well he's being investigated by uefa again. When u guys gonna ditch him? I'm sure he's a nice dude but surely he outlived his usefulness a long time ago. Must be frustrating as fuck having that stadium, that much money, plus the allure of life in London which certain players who don't like Manchester would consider and still end up with a starting lineup like that.



No it was fustrating in the 70s . Mid table going nowhere. Wenger changed that. We went from not being seeded to 8th in Europe. Through Wenger we are now the 7th richest sporting entity in the world. And when you go the the Grove to see your beloved club...that stadium is Wenger.

So basically, mind your own business.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2011)

I missed the game last night, was at work, might catch it on ArsenalPlayer later on.

Just did my daily browse through goonernews and looks like gibbs and djourou are injured through hamstrings, lets see how wengers decision to replace clichy with gibbs turns out then eh?

Injury list so far is Gibbs, Djourou, Wilshere, Diaby and Nasri now. Oh and we've lost Ebooboo.

Gona be a shaky start, gona feel so much better when we win the quadruple through all these hard times!


----------



## kained&able (Aug 17, 2011)

do you even have a genuine reserve lb at the minute or will you have to chuck vermalen out there and play that rubbish italian in the centre?

dave


----------



## gabi (Aug 17, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Through Wenger we are now the 7th richest sporting entity in the world.



And yet you're going through the indignity of having to qualify for the group round of the champs league and losing your two best players with no replacements lined up... top management that!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2011)

Just watched the highlights reel, quite a tight looking game, lucky we got that early goal!



> do you even have a genuine reserve lb at the minute or will you have to chuck vermalen out there and play that rubbish italian in the centre?



Probably, but I reckon he will put Cahill in the middle  Perhaps try Traore?

Two more I forgot to add to that list was Gervinho and Song, due to bans.

Just shows how wrong things can go, we are now missing 5 of our starting line up, and struggling to fill the positions with a decent replacement.

Never know, Squillaci might have got good...


----------



## chieftain (Aug 17, 2011)

lol 2 games in and the excuses are coming thick and fast already!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 17, 2011)

looking pretty grim for arsenal, I must say. I figured you would sort it out at some point, but it increasingly looks like either AW doesn't want to or the money isn't there. Frankly the money has to be there, because your financial model doesn't work with Europa League football, and that's what you lot look like atm.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2011)

I lost my membership card, I assumed you get a new card every season, you don't.

I emailed Arsenal to find out about a replacement card, I was told I have to pay *£10* for a new fucking card, even though I *just* spent £36 on renewing my membership, are they actually serious? Arseholes.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 17, 2011)

gabi said:


> And yet you're going through the indignity of having to qualify for the group round of the champs league and losing your two best players with no replacements lined up... top management that!


"INDIGNITY"???? WTF..It's a position that every team below us would like to be in, yours is really a bizarre and denigrating attitude to all teams.

As always I'll reserve judgment on our team until 1st September.


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 20, 2011)

Kos is off


----------



## Deareg (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a lot of empty seats in the ground today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> There is a lot of empty seats in the ground today.


scousers won't travel if they think there's nothing to rob.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> scousers won't travel if they think there's nothing to rob.


I have no doubt that is true  but these are in the Arsenal stands.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I have no doubt that is true  but these are in the Arsenal stands.


it's the summer and a lot of people are on holiday.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2011)

Goal sounds a bit harsh. 
I am pleased though


----------



## Deareg (Aug 20, 2011)

Think the booing was a bit over the top.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 20, 2011)

1st time since 194 something that Arsenal haven't scored in the first 2 games of the season (or thats a statistic I heard on Final Score)


----------



## newme (Aug 20, 2011)

Tis certainly not looking good so far, even more players now injured and suspended with more being sold soon no doubt and apparently no replacements or backup incoming, certainly nothing looking certain or soon and theres only 11 days to go.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 20, 2011)

Nasri deal supposedly fallen through according to the French so he may be staying.


----------



## Bomber (Aug 20, 2011)

Well two reds in two matches, todays challenge was a disgrace, no doubt Arsene will give it the old, "_ I cannot say,_ _I did not see vat_!" ..... However I do hope he is kept on, doing a great job !!


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 20, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Well two reds in two matches, todays challenge was a disgrace, no doubt Arsene will give it the old, "_ I cannot say,_ _I did not see vat_!" ..... However I do hope he is kept on, doing a great job !!


he didn't see if the 2nd goal was offside or not then started talking as if it was  He looked fucked in the post match interview, I don't know if Arsenal will be in the top 4 at the end of the season which is a shame because what they are trying to do with how they play is fantastic but they just don't seem good enough to do it.

normally when I come on these team specific threads it's to laugh at some ineptitude so this season I'm going to try to say something nice at least once on each thread and that is the nicest I get


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2011)

He was spooky as fuck yesterday in the pre-match conference - all that false bonhomie. Scary fuck. No wonder he has to pay fortunes for anyone to stay.

No replacements, no leadership, no kids 'coming though', tactically naive and now the self-created moral high ground has slipped away. Heartbreaking really....


----------



## Bomber (Aug 20, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> he didn't see if the 2nd goal was offside or not then started talking as if it was  He looked fucked in the post match interview, I don't know if Arsenal will be in the top 4 at the end of the season which is a shame because what they are trying to do with how they play is fantastic but they just don't seem good enough to do it.



He's a Twat !

Likewise, normally when I come on these team specific threads it's to laugh at some ineptitude so this season I'm going to try to say something nice at least once on each thread and that is the nicest I get


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 20, 2011)

I've just glanced at the table and I suppose it must be some consolation that Arsenal are still 1 point ahead of Tottenham.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 20, 2011)

There's always that.

Needless to say, bad result. Individuals had good games. Frimpong for one, apart from the justified sending off, he had a great game. Kos was looking good before the injury and Vermealan again looked solid.Was happy to hear the support Nasri got, he played well. Losing to two potentially off side goals, a man down with a depleted squad is no reason to panic. Not just yet.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL. Classic facepalm:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> LOL. Classic facepalm:


----------



## chieftain (Aug 20, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> I've just glanced at the table and I suppose it must be some consolation that Arsenal are still 1 point ahead of Tottenham.



Keep clutching them straws chaps


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2011)

You do realise Termite's not Arsenal and _its_ taking the piss?


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 21, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You do realise Termite's not Arsenal and _its_ taking the piss?


Chieftains reaction was even better than the one I was hoping to get from an arsenal fan


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2011)

BBC:


> Wenger blames "scandalous luck" for defeat


Fewer shots on target, fewer shots off target, twice as many fouls and 47% possession. Same old same old.

At lease now it's 'luck' and not the referee or the pitch or the other team tackling too much.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2011)

Two off side goals is no ones definition of luck. Unless you support Tottenham (naturally)


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2011)

Wasn't it 0-0 until the latest sending off?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2011)

So you think he's talking about the sending off?


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 21, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Two off side goals is no ones definition of luck. Unless you support Tottenham (naturally)


2 offside goals is unlucky but the 2nd liverpool goal was not offside.

Just re-watching MOTD now so I should get a better view instead of a shitty clip on the internet so i'll get back later if I'm wrong (which I'm not)


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> 2 offside goals is unlucky but the 2nd liverpool goal was not offside.
> 
> Just re-watching MOTD now so I should get a better view instead of a shitty clip on the internet so i'll get back later if I'm wrong (which I'm not)


Fair enough, but he was talking post match. One offside goals is unlucky (imo)


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2011)

Termite, tell me, who do you support?


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 21, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Termite, tell me, who do you support?



Wycombe  I'll be on the tottenham thread laughing at them once they have played a game as well so I'm not just picking on arsenal


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 21, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Fair enough, but he was talking post match. One offside goals is unlucky (imo)



I agree it does make a difference if a goal which shouldn't be is given (or a goal that should be given isn't)

I'm still not 100% on the first goal but if it was offside it could potentially change how arsenal were playing allowing the space for the 2nd goal.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 21, 2011)

2nd goal was not offside

the 1st goal I'm not sure about , Meireles was in an offside position but from what I saw he didn't touch the ball so I'm not sure if he was committing an offside offence, it's either a very good decision by the linesman/ref or a very bad one.


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 21, 2011)

I think there are positives even after defeat. The defence didn't look too bad considering how patched it was. Verm is class (shows how we missed him last season). Kos will hopefully be ok and Szczesny looked v. good in goal.

midfield without Wilshere and Song didn't look good - this is I reckon where Wenger should buy first. Hazard, Mata or any other creative passer.

he's got enough money to buy 3 players, one for each line and we'll be top 4. Liverpool struggled and we have shown some grit defensively, obv. Frimpong had too much of it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 21, 2011)

How has Wenger not blamed Joey Barton for this yet?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 21, 2011)

How has Joey Barton not been blamed for most unsolved crimes yet?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 21, 2011)

TBF, most Arsenal fans probably do. And also WWII.


----------



## newme (Aug 21, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> TBF, most Arsenal fans probably do. And also WWII.



There infact have already been Hitler comparisons made based on his haircut.. forget where I saw this.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 21, 2011)

Let us try and be sensible now, Joey Barton wasn't born at the time of WWII.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 21, 2011)

newme said:


> There infact have already been Hitler comparisons made based on his haircut.. forget where I saw this.



I'm guessing it was some cunt on the Guardian website with an IQ of 4


Daniel said:


> Let us try and be sensible now, Joey Barton wasn't born at the time of WWII.



So? Joey Barton wasn't playing for Liverpool yesterday. He still cheated Wenger out of 3 points and is responsible for famine.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't argue with that tbh.

FUCK BARTON!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 21, 2011)

There, there. Let it all out.


----------



## newme (Aug 21, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'm guessing it was some cunt on the Guardian website with an IQ of 4
> 
> 
> So? Joey Barton wasn't playing for Liverpool yesterday. He still cheated Wenger out of 3 points and is responsible for famine.



Nah, never even visited the guardian website. Was something published, tho considering some papers it could still have been someone with an IQ of 4.


----------



## Bomber (Aug 22, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> How has Wenger not blamed Joey Barton for this yet?



I so hope we sign Joey Barton !!! {Wenger +  Stoke with Joey Barton =  }


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, looks like Gaddafi's won the race for first psychologically fucked up, delusional head case to go during the season. Wenger can't even win that.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Well, looks like Gaddafi's won the race for first psychologically fucked up, delusional head case to go during the season. Wenger can't even win that.



Really? I thought that was Modric not being 'mentally fit to play' according to the Twitching One? Or is it a pulled muscle as Kevin Bond said this morning? What muscle has he pulled and how long is he out for?


----------



## chieftain (Aug 22, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Really? I thought that was Modric not being 'mentally fit to play' according to the Twitching One? Or is it a pulled muscle as Kevin Bond said this morning? What muscle has he pulled and how long is he out for?



The brain is a muscle, perhaps hes pulled that!


----------



## newme (Aug 22, 2011)

Holy crap Wenger has finally got off his arse and bid for people. Why the hell it took this long and basically every single ex player and manager coming out and telling him to get his arse in gear and buy someone first tho is confusing.

Eden Hazard 20m+, Yann M’Vila 15m or so and Phil Jagielka reported as more than last time but well unless its 18m its not going anywhere going on Evertons last responses. Moyes has been saying they will have to sell to buy tho.

So you would finally have a centre back alongside Verm, hazard to replace Nasri and someone who can tackle in midfield, not a direct replacement for Cesc but something thats been needed for ages.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2011)

chieftain said:


> The brain is a muscle, perhaps hes pulled that!



 There's a joke there somewhere that I'm too fucking witless to put together.. and  a season even tighter than last year in prospect..


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wenger join the exodus....please, no point having money and not spending when you need to. Obviously he has a different goal to what the supporters have(do the best you can and spend as little as possible then he gets a huge bonus) stop buying into the wenger dribble . Arsenal are a complete laughing stock!


----------



## g force (Aug 22, 2011)

They're really not though are they...maybe turn the hyperbole down a touch. Blackburn are a laughing stock with their rubbish chicken ads.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2011)

Lulz... another two match ban for wenger.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 22, 2011)

g force said:


> They're really not though are they...maybe turn the hyperbole down a touch. Blackburn are a laughing stock with their rubbish chicken ads.


 
rubbish chicken ads?


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

g force said:


> They're really not though are they...maybe turn the hyperbole down a touch. Blackburn are a laughing stock with their rubbish chicken ads.


Fair point regarding the hyperbole, just getting sick of wenger's excuses, been buying it for far to long


----------



## Liveist (Aug 22, 2011)

Wenger vs The Board?:
http://www.thefootballnetwork.net/main/s378/st170548.htm

And yes I realise it's giving an 'unnamed source' but at the same time it gives a reasonable explanation about the current Arsenal situation (if the article is true) as well as providing a decent discussion piece.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 22, 2011)

Liveist said:


> Wenger vs The Board?:
> http://www.thefootballnetwork.net/main/s378/st170548.htm
> 
> And yes I realise it's giving an 'unnamed source' but at the same time it gives a reasonable explanation about the current Arsenal situation (if the article is true) as well as providing a decent discussion piece.



It seems very plausible. The whole media image of Wenger sitting on a pile of cash being 'stubborn' and refusing to sign anyone strikes me as ridiculous tbh. There's obviously something more going on behind the scenes and the article may be accurate.

It's right about the wages in general as well. When Arsenal were up with Man Utd a few years ago they were about on a par with the highest wage bill, and now they're miles behind. They really aren't going to be able to compete for players while only paying half as much (although they'll be fine again in the unlikely event of the FFP regulations having any teeth.)


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

We all know the board want some of their money back for the stadium, that's the real reason they employ wenger the king of dribble to get all the fans to buy into his way of thinking. He is employed to create smoke and mirrors, I think the fans are starting to see through this and who can blame them, it should be their club.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

If you was a player would you want to play for arsenal? A long time since a trophy and they don't pay the going rate.....can't blame the players for going where the money and the trophy's are. Careful arsenal you'll end up being a feeder club!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> We all know the board want some of their money back for the stadium, that's the real reason they employ wenger the king of dribble to get all the fans to buy into his way of thinking. He is employed to create smoke and mirrors, I think the fans are starting to see through this and who can blame them, it should be their club.


What do you mean "it should be their club"? Tbh, if you're owners are doing their best to keep the club financially strong, and play decent football within their means, they could do far worse.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> What do you mean "it should be their club"? Tbh, if you're owners are doing their best to keep the club financially strong, and play decent football within their means, they could do far worse.


Yes the could do worse....they could always sell their best players and put up the price of the season tickets.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Yes the could do worse....they could always sell their best players and put up the price of the season tickets.


You could also make your striker the captain.....now that's really good


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Yes the could do worse....they could always sell their best players and put up the price of the season tickets.





And your suggestion is what exactly? Who would you have as a manager? And on the board?

Who's to say why players leave, aren't picked for a year, aren't bought, are sold, aren't sold, are bought?


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

2 games played.....1 point, 7 yellows cards and 2 red, manager two match ban.....DESPERATION!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Yes the could do worse....they could always sell their best players and put up the price of the season tickets.


You've just been complaining that they don't spend enough money, how is lowering ST prices going to help? It just sounds like you're complaining that your owners aren't Abramovich.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Who's to say why players leave, aren't picked for a year, aren't bought, are sold, aren't sold, are bought?


money is to say, it's all about money, that's the problem


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> money is to say, it's all about money, that's the problem



Er no it isn't.. see David Unsworth etc etc


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Er no it isn't.. see David Unsworth etc etc


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

It wasn't then but it is now


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> It wasn't then but it is now


well stop whinging then, Arsenal don't have as much money as other teams.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> well stop whinging then, Arsenal don't have as much money as other teams.


And I wonder why that is? Could it be that we don't sell any of our players....nah can't be that, could it be that we pay the players to much.....nah can't be that....oh I know must the cost of that stadium!.....HELLOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> And I wonder why that is? Could it be that we don't sell any of our players....nah can't be that, could it be that we pay the players to much.....nah can't be that....oh I know must the cost of that stadium!.....HELLOOOOOOO!!!!!


It's because you don't make as much money as the teams above you in the table.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> And I wonder why that is? Could it be that we don't sell any of our players....nah can't be that, could it be that we pay the players to much.....nah can't be that....oh I know must the cost of that stadium!.....HELLOOOOOOO!!!!!



So in summary, you will be moaning for the forseeable about nothing no-one hasn't heard before..


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> So in summary, you will be moaning for the forseeable about nothing no-one hasn't heard before..


football fans generally are ridiculous. Board doesn't spend money, they're spendthrifts denying us our rightful success. Yet we're also the first to complain when they take us to brink of bankruptcy


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 23, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> It's because you don't make as much money as the teams above you in the table.


So you think Man City and Chelsea "make more money" then us?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2011)

Have you got any oil or gas reserves?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 23, 2011)

This is going to be a subtle point, so pay attention.

There's a difference in making money and fucking a sugar daddy for his money (or his he fucking you?).


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

Well Arsenal do have that mega rich guy who would apparently be happy to throw a load of cash at the club if they actually let him sit on the board iirc.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 23, 2011)

newme said:


> Well Arsenal do have that mega rich guy who would apparently be happy to throw a load of cash at the club if they actually let him sit on the board iirc.


I'd rather wait for the full implications of the Financial Fair Play Rules are understood. Until then it would be maddness to spend like Man C/U or Chelsea.


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I'd rather wait for the full implications of the Financial Fair Play Rules are understood. Until then it would be maddness to spend like Man C/U or Chelsea.



Well Man U havent spent nearly as heavily, plus the have the highest turnover so its less of an issue anyway. Man City I think are gonna be in some trouble from it. Arsenal while not spending heavily are sinking out of CL contention which will severely cut income. Think the rules will inevitably have some issues if they cut out the biggest teams from competing in the biggest competition. Barely any teams are surviving off their own backs, imagine chopping Real Madrid, Barcelona and Chelsea or similar from the CL. Huge disaster not only for the clubs but for the contest itself.

Certainly not a bad thing to be one of the clubs that isn't potentially in trouble tho.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 23, 2011)

newme said:


> Well Man U havent spent nearly as heavily, plus the have the highest turnover so its less of an issue anyway. Man City I think are gonna be in some trouble from it. Arsenal while not spending heavily are sinking out of CL contention which will severely cut income. Think the rules will inevitably have some issues if they cut out the biggest teams from competing in the biggest competition. Barely any teams are surviving off their own backs, imagine chopping Real Madrid, Barcelona and Chelsea or similar from the CL. Huge disaster not only for the clubs but for the contest itself.
> 
> Certainly not a bad thing to be one of the clubs that isn't potentially in trouble tho.


Dont see how it would be a huge disaster for the competition, I personally used to prefer the old European format, thought the games were more exciting and a lot fairer


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Dont see how it would be a huge disaster for the competition, I personally used to prefer the old European format, thought the games were more exciting and a lot fairer



You might do, the majority want to see the big clubs play, as evidenced by viewership and attendances and advertising attracted by it.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 23, 2011)

newme said:


> You might do, the majority want to see the big clubs play, as evidenced by viewership and attendances and advertising attracted by it.


The way game is marketed now has changed that much that you are hardly comparing like with like, check the records for finals, which were the only games that were shown live and you will see that viewing figures and attendances were just the same as they are now. People want to see exciting games and most would not care which teams are playing, also because the money was more evenly distributed the best players did not all play for a select group of clubs so you got to see top class players no matter which teams were in the finals.


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

Deareg said:


> The way game is marketed now has changed that much that you are hardly comparing like with like, check the records for finals, which were the only games that were shown live and you will see that viewing figures and attendances were just the same as they are now. People want to see exciting games and most would not care which teams are playing, also because the money was more evenly distributed the best players did not all play for a select group of clubs so you got to see top class players no matter which teams were in the finals.



Even assuming all thats correct and Im not saying it is, its not the way things are now.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 23, 2011)

newme said:


> Even assuming all thats correct and Im not saying it is, its not the way things are now.


I am not saying it is the same now, I was taking issue with your statement that it would be a disaster for the competition.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 23, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> So you think Man City and Chelsea "make more money" then us?


yep. They've made money by whoring themselves out to rich billionaires. It might be prostitution, but the money's  still in their wallet.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 23, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> yep. They've made money by whoring themselves out to rich billionaires. It might be prostitution, but the money's still in their wallet.


Arsenal make more money though through gate receipts and merchandise.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope now arsenal stop being referd to as "THE arsenal" always thought that to be rather presumptuous......

This says it all really 

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...Nasri-admits-Arsene-Wenger-article764500.html


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2011)

Your definition of "make more money" must be different then.

Arsenal have made a profit, which I would see as made more money.


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I am not saying it is the same now, I was taking issue with your statement that it would be a disaster for the competition.



Well as you said the big players are now collected more in a smaller number of clubs, due to money bla bla. 
Infact if those three clubs I mentioned were out of the competition. Every player since 2007 thats come 1st 2nd or 3rd in World player of the year/Belle D'Or currently plays for one of those three clubs. Champions League is the biggest contest in the world football wise for a club team, doesn't seem as impressive when a lot of the worlds best players aren't even competing in it. Obviously there are a lot of other top class players but it illustrates my point.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 23, 2011)

newme said:


> Well as you said the big players are now collected more in a smaller number of clubs, due to money bla bla.
> Infact if those three clubs I mentioned were out of the competition. Every player since 2007 thats come 1st 2nd or 3rd in World player of the year/Belle D'Or currently plays for one of those three clubs. Champions League is the biggest contest in the world football wise for a club team, doesn't seem as impressive when a lot of the worlds best players aren't even competing in it. Obviously there are a lot of other top class players but it illustrates my point.


Sorry not trying to be awkward, but I don't think that it does illustrate your point, if the clubs have to survive on the money that they generate rather than becoming the plaything of rich bastards then it will once again level out the playing field and will make the competition stronger rather than be a disaster, as more clubs will be able to afford to compete for the best players, so more clubs competing for the title.


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

Nah not really, take Man United for example, already not being funded by an oil giant, still spending more than the vast majority of others. Without Chelsea buying the title and now Man City attempting to do the same the league would have been even more imbalanced in there favour. Meaning they got even more income from prize money, sponsorship etc than they already do, making an even bigger imbalance. Despite losing the CL final last year they got more television revenue than Barcelona did from it.

See also Real Madrid and Barcelona in Spain, no rich backer, but right to sort there own tv deals out, cue them getting what 75% of the entires leagues tv revenue and the rest being 25 points behind, every year. Only chance anyone has of getting anywhere is Malaga backed by Qatari money spending more than anyone else this year, and itll take years of that for them to catch up. 

Whilst some clubs are up there because they are being bankrolled, some aren't, the bankrolled clubs fall back, leaving less clubs competing for top prizes that have huge revenues to begin with. How would Man City ever have competed without being bankrolled, well they didn't basically, same for Chelsea, Blackburn when they were up there, etc etc. Only way established clubs at the top have any competition atm is because of others being bankrolled.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 23, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Sorry not trying to be awkward, but I don't think that it does illustrate your point, if the clubs have to survive on the money that they generate rather than becoming the plaything of rich bastards then it will once again level out the playing field and will make the competition stronger rather than be a disaster, as more clubs will be able to afford to compete for the best players, so more clubs competing for the title.



If I've read him rightly that's not quite his point. What I think he's getting at is if the FFP rules came into force and were ignored (or if clubs tried to meet the rules and failed), and clubs were then kicked out, what the effects would be, rather than the effects of FFP working as it should do which seems to what you mean here. I think he's right tbh - there's no way UEFA will chuck out a Barcelona or a Man Utd.

That's just one reason they're unlikely to work as well. It's safe to assume Chelsea and Man City have had a whole load of lawyers and accountants looking at the rules and they don't appear to be reigning in their spending, which suggests they're confident they can find a way round one way or the other. Man City's stadium deal looks like them testing the waters to see how determined UEFA are to me, they've probably got a whole load more ideas as back up.

EDIT: Actually I've not read it properly at all. Dur. The point is still relevant though I think.


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If I've read him rightly that's not quite his point. What I think he's getting at is if the FFP rules came into force and were ignored (or if clubs tried to meet the rules and failed), and clubs were then kicked out, what the effects would be, rather than the effects of FFP working as it should do which seems to what you mean here. I think he's right tbh - there's no way UEFA will chuck out a Barcelona or a Man Utd.
> 
> That's just one reason they're unlikely to work as well. It's safe to assume Chelsea and Man City have had a whole load of lawyers and accountants looking at the rules and they don't appear to be reigning in their spending, which suggests they're confident they can find a way round one way or the other. Man City's stadium deal looks like them testing the waters to see how determined UEFA are to me, they've probably got a whole load more ideas as back up.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I've not read it properly at all. Dur. The point is still relevant though I think.



Yeh thats at least part of my point, tbh Ive rambled somewhat lol.

Man City for example, since you mentioned them, not a fucking hope of meeting them unless this 400m stadium deal counts, which iirc a lot of clubs have raised questions about. But if they for example win everything this year, league, league cup, fa cup and CL, just to go over board. Then UEFA decide they cant be in it next year, when they have qualified in 4 seperate ways, how well would that go over exactly.


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

On a more Arsenal related note, squad for Udinese.

Szczesny, Fabianski; Jenkinson, Sagna, Vermaelen, Djourou, Traore, Miquel, Arshavin, Frimpong, Gervinho,  Ramsey, Song, Walcott, Rosicky, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Chamakh, Van Persie

And Wenger apparently has 90m to throw about on transfers now if he can find who he wants.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 23, 2011)

newme said:


> Nah not really, take Man United for example, already not being funded by an oil giant, still spending more than the vast majority of others. Without Chelsea buying the title and now Man City attempting to do the same the league would have been even more imbalanced in there favour. Meaning they got even more income from prize money, sponsorship etc than they already do, making an even bigger imbalance. Despite losing the CL final last year they got more television revenue than Barcelona did from it.
> 
> See also Real Madrid and Barcelona in Spain, no rich backer, but right to sort there own tv deals out, cue them getting what 75% of the entires leagues tv revenue and the rest being 25 points behind, every year. Only chance anyone has of getting anywhere is Malaga backed by Qatari money spending more than anyone else this year, and itll take years of that for them to catch up.
> 
> Whilst some clubs are up there because they are being bankrolled, some aren't, the bankrolled clubs fall back, leaving less clubs competing for top prizes that have huge revenues to begin with. How would Man City ever have competed without being bankrolled, well they didn't basically, same for Chelsea, Blackburn when they were up there, etc etc. Only way established clubs at the top have any competition atm is because of others being bankrolled.


Just look back at the records, how many different clubs competed in the finals of all the euro competitions, you are concentrating mostly on what happens in England and even then have a look back at our own records, how many different clubs competed for honours in England. Back then clubs got by on what they could generate, most were in debt but not nearly to the amounts that they are now, it is getting that only clubs who are lucky/unlucky enough to be bought out will be the only ones competing for any titles.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 23, 2011)

newme said:


> On a more Arsenal related note, squad for Udinese.
> 
> Szczesny, Fabianski; Jenkinson, Sagna, Vermaelen, Djourou, Traore, Miquel, Arshavin, Frimpong, Gervinho,  Ramsey, Song, Walcott, Rosicky, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Chamakh, Van Persie
> 
> Is this a joke?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> This is going to be a subtle point, so pay attention.
> 
> There's a difference in making money and fucking a sugar daddy for his money (or his he fucking you?).



You  missed my smiley but then I can imagine you're not in the best of moods.
Etihad/Abu Dhabi are probably getting a reasonable deal out of throwing money into City.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 23, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Just look back at the records, how many different clubs competed in the finals of all the euro competitions, you are concentrating mostly on what happens in England and even then have a look back at our own records, how many different clubs competed for honours in England. Back then clubs got by on what they could generate, most were in debt but not nearly to the amounts that they are now, it is getting that only clubs who are lucky/unlucky enough to be bought out will be the only ones competing for any titles.



The creation of the Premier League, extended CL group stages with several teams from the larger countries, and much higher TV revenue with the income mostly going to the already wealthier clubs had ensured that would happen before anyone bought Chelsea or Man City.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> You missed my smiley but then I can imagine you're not in the best of moods.
> Etihad/Abu Dhabi are probably getting a reasonable deal out of throwing money into City.





Ah, yes the United stadium deal.

Half a billion (  ) ? I belive that's going to be looked at by UEFA under the new guidelines?

Loopholes like that (nepotism of the HIGEST order) will be plugged.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

...double post


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> If you was a player would you want to play for arsenal? A long time since a trophy and they don't pay the going rate.....can't blame the players for going where the money and the trophy's are. Careful arsenal you'll end up being a feeder club!



Before I forget.. feeder club implies saleable assets? I'm not sure how wrong it is to have players other clubs want to buy as opposed to City who have players no-one can afford to buy (Tevez, Adebayor etc.) or who like Chelsea have players who are too old to be sold on at a profit (Drogba, Anelka etc.).

Can't see the point in analysing too much until the window is closed (oh please god they just shut it before the season starts), or even more, until the season has panned out. At the moment it's just second guessing.

I'm warming more and more to Frimpong



> "@JackWilshere: Good luck to my friend @Nanas08 (mr Nasri) learnt a lot from him. World class player! Will be missed!"Pffffff comeon Jack


----------



## g force (Aug 24, 2011)

So presumably if someone offers Frimpong the same job at vastly increased wages he will never be interested and will remain at Arsenal...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Ah, yes the United stadium deal.
> 
> Half a billion (  ) ? I belive that's going to be looked at by UEFA under the new guidelines?
> 
> Loopholes like that (nepotism of the HIGEST order) will be plugged.



You think? They might plug one or two but I doubt they'll manage it entirely. Man City's money can buy them a lot of very good lawyers as well as footballers.

They certainly can't stop nepotism entirely. The stadium deal is them being open about it but if necessary they can route money through half a dozen untraceable offshore companies in about ten minutes I'm sure.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 24, 2011)

g force said:


> So presumably if someone offers Frimpong the same job at vastly increased wages he will never be interested and will remain at Arsenal...



Tbf he hasn't said that there. Maybe he just thinks Nasri is a cunt.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2011)

g force said:


> So presumably if someone offers Frimpong the same job at vastly increased wages he will never be interested and will remain at Arsenal...


 
He said..



> Money is the Roots of all Evil


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2011)

which isn't actually the quote.

"For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil......"

is the quote

dave


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2011)

kained&able said:


> which isn't actually the quote.
> 
> "For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil......"
> 
> ...



 yes, let's ignore the sentiment


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2011)

Every fucker in the world gets it wrong and it makes timothy very very upset.

dave


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Every fucker in the world gets it wrong and it makes timothy very very upset.
> 
> dave



All these timothy's and dave's makes me think you should have posted that in Health and Sexuality or whatver its called.


----------



## g force (Aug 24, 2011)

Footballer in not very smart shock.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

g force said:


> So presumably if someone offers Frimpong the same job at vastly increased wages he will never be interested and will remain at Arsenal...


fabrigas took a pay cut to play for his boyhood club. Arsenal is Frimpongs boyhood club, you know...DNA (and all that).

A quote from Frimpong on twitter a few days ago....

*"I Love Arsenal F.C more than The Person That Founded it". *

Now we all know about the infamous "always a blue" scrawled on a t-shirt....So anything can happen, but I dont think Frimpongs as much of a cunt as Rooney.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think you will find that fab took a pay cut so he could play for a more successful club that actually wins things, he's worst than Rooney,and was a terrible captain of which he was only made as a sweetener to keep him there, and now it's the striker.....don't tell me loyalty...perfectic!


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> I think you will find that fab took a pay cut so he could play for a more successful club that actually wins things, he's worst than Rooney,and was a terrible captain of which he was only made as a sweetener to keep him there, and now it's the striker.....don't tell me loyalty...perfectic!


yes, he would have left at 28 if we were more successful, but he still would have left and I really dont think we would have won anything with him here. It's time for a change.

(btw you shouldn't use words you cant spell)


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> yes, he would have left at 28 if we were more successful, but he still would have left and I really dont think we would have won anything with him here. It's time for a change.
> 
> (btw you shouldn't use words you cant spell)


Sorry didn't realize it was a spelling test oh wise one, just been reading so some of your previous posts and your obviously very young so I will let you off this time, but thanks for the correction.


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> I think you will find that fab took a pay cut so he could play for a more successful club that actually wins things, he's worst than Rooney,and was a terrible captain of which he was only made as a sweetener to keep him there, and now it's the striker.....don't tell me loyalty...perfectic!



Hang on your slating someone for taking a paycut to join their boyhood club?
So it would have been better he took a pay increase and went to Man City? lol.
Or you just complaining because he left regardless of where he went.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Sorry didn't realize it was a spelling test oh wise one, just been reading so some of your previous posts and your obviously very young so I will let you off this time, but thanks for the correction.


 
So, you know my age. How old are you then?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Sorry didn't realize it was a spelling test oh wise one, just been reading so some of your previous posts and your obviously very young so I will let you off this time, but thanks for the correction.



See post #569


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Seeing as we only have word to express ourself on forums such as this, your not coming across very well.
> 
> So, you know my age. How old are you then?


if *you're* going to pick people up for their spelling, it's usually wise to make sure that *your* spelling is faultless as well.....


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You think? They might plug one or two but I doubt they'll manage it entirely. Man City's money can buy them a lot of very good lawyers as well as footballers.
> 
> They certainly can't stop nepotism entirely. The stadium deal is them being open about it but if necessary they can route money through half a dozen untraceable offshore companies in about ten minutes I'm sure.


Missed this.

Everything you stated above about how your club works (or potentically will work) is EVERYTHING I hate about crony capitalism.

It's going to fuck up football, just like it's fucked up the worlds economy. Trust me.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if *you're* going to pick people up for their spelling, it's usually wise to make sure that *your* spelling is faultless as well.....


Point taken, I stand chastised.

Do you agree with the new boys posts ? Yes or no?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if *you're* going to pick people up for their spelling, it's usually wise to make sure that *your* spelling is faultless as well.....


Although having said that. I do ensure that my main points are spelt correctly, otherwise I'd be seen as slightly _perfectic _in my attempts at communication.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Point taken, I stand chastised.
> 
> Do you agree with the new boys posts ? Yes or no?


i'm not exactly sure what point was being made tbh? footballer changes clubs for reasons that don't stack up? well, blow me down with a feather....loyalty is often mentioned but rarely seen? no, really. is the club better off by getting rid of someone who didn't want to be there? probably. have any kind of adequate replacements being found, even though it's been known for ages that they were going? no.

is tonight's match a season-definer already? yes, i think it could be unfortunately. success breeds success they say, and a chronic lack of confidence, allied to an admittedly bad streak of luck with injuries and suspensions could become endemic in performances, particularly with so many youngsters.

and he's picked the wrong captain, vermaelen would have been far superior to RVP imo.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Missed this.
> 
> Everything you stated above about how your club works (or potentically will work) is EVERYTHING I hate about crony capitalism.
> 
> It's going to fuck up football, just like it's fucked up the worlds economy. Trust me.



The rot in football set in years ago with the mass corporate sponsorship of the CL creating an elite in every national League. Teams got fat and rich off UEFA and TV money. It got to the point where the only way teams could break into the Euro elite was with fat cat investment. Neither is correct as both are products of global capitalism.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm not exactly sure what point was being made tbh? footballer changes clubs for reasons that don't stack up? well, blow me down with a feather....loyalty is often mentioned but rarely seen? no, really. is the club better off by getting rid of someone who didn't want to be there? probably. have any kind of adequate replacements being found, even though it's been known for ages that they were going? no.
> 
> is tonight's match a season-definer already? yes, i think it could be unfortunately. success breeds success they say, and a chronic lack of confidence, allied to an admittedly bad streak of luck with injuries and suspensions could become endemic in performances, particularly with so many youngsters.
> 
> and he's picked the wrong captain, vermaelen would have been far superior to RVP imo.




Wenger usually picks the best player in the team as captain. We need RvPs passion and leadership on the field. TV can be the next captain when RvP hangs up his boots. It's the perfect choice in my opinion.

New boy is talking about Arsenal being mismanaged and that Wenger should go. Do you agree?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> The rot in football set in years ago with the mass corporate sponsorship of the CL creating an elite in every national League. Teams got fat and rich off UEFA and TV money. It got to the point where the only way teams could break into the Euro elite was with fat cat investment. Neither is correct as both are products of global capitalism.



Yup, and it let in billionaires (and Sky TV) that have transformed a working class game into a rich mans plaything. The irony is epic.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Wenger usually picks the best player in the team as captain. We need RvPs passion and leadership on the field. TV can be the next captain when RvP hangs up his boots. It's the perfect choice in my opinion.
> 
> New boy is talking about Arsenal being mismanaged and that Wenger should go. Do you agree?


i think he's become very stubborn in some of his thinking, but you can't deny his quality, as anyone who has worked with him will be more than happy to tell you. listen to any of the sensible pundits and they're pretty unanimous on this point.

what i did find revealing was reading about the comments of tony adams, with respect to his motivational skills (as against his coaching skills) - adams reckons wenger struggles with this aspect, which could well be why, when the chips are done, the side struggles to go that extra yard maybe? in that case, maybe the finger should actually be pointed at the coaches instead?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think he's become very stubborn in some of his thinking, but you can't deny his quality, as anyone who has worked with him will be more than happy to tell you. listen to any of the sensible pundits and they're pretty unanimous on this point.
> 
> what i did find revealing was reading about the comments of tony adams, with respect to his motivational skills (as against his coaching skills) - adams reckons wenger struggles with this aspect, which could well be why, when the chips are done, the side struggles to go that extra yard maybe? in that case, maybe the finger should actually be pointed at the coaches instead?



Totally agree with everything you say here. I think Pat Rice needs to give Dennis Bergkamp a call when he retires at the end of this season. I hear Bergkamp is having problems with his contract at Ajax. Wenger with Bergy would be an awesome combination. Plus I think we need to promote Bould into the senior coaching staff.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Missed this.
> 
> Everything you stated above about how your club works (or potentically will work) is EVERYTHING I hate about crony capitalism.
> 
> It's going to fuck up football, just like it's fucked up the worlds economy. Trust me.




Pretty sure I haven't said anything about how my club works. The board at Lincoln city are pretty shit but I doubt they have it in them to fuck up football as a whole.


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Pretty sure I haven't said anything about how my club works. The board at Lincoln city are pretty shit but I doubt they have it in them to fuck up football as a whole.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

How confident are we tonight, predictions please, I'm going for a clean 0-2


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Pretty sure I haven't said anything about how my club works. The board at Lincoln city are pretty shit but I doubt they have it in them to fuck up football as a whole.


Still getting used to the new boards and buttons....Was not meant to quote you....Will change it to the relevant person. Sorry if I inadvertently accused Lincoln City of being part of the crony capitalist conspiracy....

EDIT TO ADD....Oh, it was you I quoted. Thought you supported Man C "my bad" Still, point stands on Man C if not Lincoln C.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Still getting used to the new boards and buttons....Was not meant to quote you....Will change it to the relevant person. Sorry if I inadvertently accused Lincoln City of being part of the crony capitalist conspiracy....
> 
> EDIT TO ADD....Oh, it was you I quoted. Thought you supported Man C "my bad" Still, point stands on Man C if not Lincoln C.



Nah, I'm the Man City fan but as I said you were happy to take the corporate dollars off the CL and wherever else.
Meanwhile I'm just hoping Abu Dhabi doesn't go down the pan like Dubai did.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if *you're* going to pick people up for their spelling, it's usually wise to make sure that *your* spelling is faultless as well.....


 
this is entirely not football related but the only place on these boards anyone ever* feels the need to point out the misuse of your and you're is on the arsenal thread 

*that I notice and remember anyway.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> this is entirely not football related but the only place on these boards anyone ever* feels the need to point out the misuse of your and you're is on the arsenal thread
> 
> *that I notice and remember anyway.


it's more that he'd picked up someone else on his spelling.

but we mind out p's and q's around here, i'll have you know.

and we're gonna shit on udinese tonight, deffo.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's more that he'd picked up someone else on his spelling.
> 
> but we mind out p's and q's around here, i'll have you know.
> 
> and we're gonna shit on udinese tonight, deffo.


 
I know it just made me laugh


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2011)

the 'keeper went down and then Cleo shot straight at him. LOL.


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Oooooo De Natale finally got some form in Europe. Thats blown this wide open. 1-0


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 24, 2011)

newme said:


> Oooooo De Natale finally got some form in Europe. Thats blown this wide open. 1-0


The second I change the channel and someone scores


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2011)

Where's irobot with his stats about what a wonderful financial position arsenal are in. Which as we all know is the most important thing to a clubs fans. 

Please keep wenger. The comedy would be missed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

only need one goal mind....


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> See post #569


Love this, and the young boy had the cheek to pick me up.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

what a fucking match!!!


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2011)

It is good yeh. Chaotic. Feels like a playoff final.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

Off topic I know but please bear with me I'm new here,does this board always have such bad language I find some of it fairly aggressive not sure if it's what I'm looking for.

Appologies in advance to the young boy robot for any incorrect spelling.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Off topic I know but please bear with me I'm new here,does this board always have such bad language I find some of it fairly aggressive not sure if it's what I'm looking for



Compared to this thread the average is way fucking worse.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Off topic I know but please bear with me I'm new here,does this board always have such bad language I find some of it fairly aggressive not sure if it's what I'm looking for


You aint seen nothing yet mate, just wait until you see a proper falling out.

And always remember, it's only words on a screen, don't worry about them.


----------



## agricola (Aug 24, 2011)

Jenkinson looks quite a find.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

Deareg said:


> You aint seen nothing yet mate, just wait until you see a proper falling out.
> 
> And always remember, it's only words on a screen, don't worry about them.


Innit, i'll be correcting him on his apostrophes and use of the possessive noun before you know it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

agricola said:


> Jenkinson looks quite a find.


indeed, very assured performance.


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2011)

Fuck off then





Nabru57 said:


> Off topic I know but please bear with me I'm new here,does this board always have such bad language I find some of it fairly aggressive not sure if it's what I'm looking for.
> 
> Appologies in advance to the young boy robot for any incorrect spelling.



Fuck off then


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

lol typically friendly welcome 
and arse ive missed 2 goals while eating


----------



## Deareg (Aug 24, 2011)

newme said:


> lol typically friendly welcome
> and arse ive missed 2 goals while eating


You eat with your eyes closed?


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Deareg said:


> You eat with your eyes closed?



Nah I was just forced to do it with other people away from the computer


----------



## chieftain (Aug 24, 2011)

Great save and walnut actually scored. You lot have got to be pleased with that.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

phew, glad that's over. looked good tbh.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 24, 2011)

So what you going to spend your £25m on then?

Wages no doubt


----------



## chieftain (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> phew, glad that's over. looked good tbh.



You missed out "eventually" from the end of your post


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Off topic I know but please bear with me I'm new here,does this board always have such bad language I find some of it fairly aggressive not sure if it's what I'm looking for.
> 
> Appologies in advance to the young boy robot for any incorrect spelling.



Nah, it's usually decent enough banter. It's those fools that live their lives in the general forum you need to look out for.
Anyway, iRobot is probably in a better mood now anyway.


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2011)

With your current squad I do think you lot are going to struggle to make the top 4 this season though.  Man U, City, Chelsea, L'pool all look stronger so far.

I'm not gloating about it - we're going to struggle to make top 6 unless Levy sorts something out before the end of the window.


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Off topic I know but please bear with me I'm new here,does this board always have such bad language


Yep.

Don't let it bother you, it can also be a very friendly place.

Go on, call someone a cunt.  You'll find it liberating.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yep.
> 
> Don't let it bother you, it can also be a very friendly place.
> 
> Go on, call someone a cunt.  You'll find it liberating.



Or you could ease yourself in with a mild "twat" if you're more comfortable with that.


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Last seen viewing this thread, just after gabi jokingly said fuck off and winked, think its too late.


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2011)

jesus. i wonder if the poster's ever been to a match, if the language here is a bit much...


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

gabi said:


> jesus. i wonder if the poster's ever been to a match, if the language here is a bit much...



Well unfortunately if this was too much they wouldn't be lasting too long anyway. Shame but there you go.


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2011)

They're probably better off sticking to mumsnet.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2011)

newme said:


> Last seen viewing this thread, just after gabi jokingly said fuck off and winked, think its too late.



Little cunt's (apostrophe OK?) been put to bed.


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Little cunt's (apostrophe OK?) been put to bed.


Apostrophe.... CORRECT!

Well done Paul, you win a blow job.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Apostrophe.... CORRECT!
> 
> Well done Paul, you win a blow job.



 Er who from? Do I get a choice or is it some random on the Piccadilly line like last time?


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Er who from? Do I get a choice or is it some random on the Piccadilly line like last time?


*Piccadilly* line?  Oooooh!  Aren't we laa-di-da!

Northern line or nothing I'm afraid.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2011)

Udinese? More like Udin-EASY!


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> With your current squad I do think you lot are going to struggle to make the top 4 this season though.  Man U, City, Chelsea, L'pool all look stronger so far.
> 
> I'm not gloating about it - we're going to struggle to make top 6 unless Levy sorts something out before the end of the window.


Yes I agree, think it's going to be a long season and we are way off the pace


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> *Piccadilly* line? Oooooh! Aren't we laa-di-da!
> 
> Northern line or nothing I'm afraid.



The line isn't really the issue here..


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2011)

Yey!  He's sticking with it!

We'll turn you into a foul-mouthed baby-eating anarchist yet Nabru!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Apostrophe.... CORRECT!
> 
> Well done Paul, you win a blow job.


thanx, see you round the back in 10


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely a great result for Wenger, no CL football would have had even more people calling for his head than there already are.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, a good game in my opinion, showed us well.

We have like a week to make signings now, if we can get them in quickly and get the positions we need, the season will be a good one I hope.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yep.
> 
> Don't let it bother you, it can also be a very friendly place.
> 
> Go on, call someone a cunt.  You'll find it liberating.


I usually save those type of words for when Squillaci's playing, then I can't stop


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> I usually save those type of words for when Squillaci's playing, then I can't stop



Thumbs up for being the only person whose bothered to learn to spell that guys name properly. Sure Wenger still guesses.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Also, a good game in my opinion, showed us well.
> 
> We have like a week to make signings now, if we can get them in quickly and get the positions we need, the season will be a good one I hope.


the trouble is, this reinforces wenger's insistence that no signings are needed cos we're solid in every position.


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the trouble is, this reinforces wenger's insistence that no signings are needed cos we're solid in every position.



I thought his position was that he would sign people if he could find anyone better than they already had, but somehow they couldnt manage that. Which is odd when you look at some of them.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the trouble is, this reinforces wenger's insistence that no signings are needed cos we're solid in every position.


No no no please don't say that, must be able to tempt someone now we have qualified.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

Room for at least another two dodgy hairstyles in the side


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2011)

newme said:


> I thought his position was that he would sign people if he could find anyone better than they already had, but somehow they couldnt manage that. Which is odd when you look at some of them.


Nice to see that he's shifted some of your midfield dead wood though eh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

it's easy to dispute but when you see them playing so comfortably suddenly and winning, who would you take out?

would cahill have played better than djouro? mata rather than theo? de gea rather than czesny?


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Nice to see that he's shifted some of your midfield dead wood though eh.



Fairly sure he hasn't sold any Man United players tbh lol


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's easy to dispute but when you see them playing so comfortably suddenly and winning, who would you take out?
> 
> would cahill have played better than djouro? mata rather than theo? de gea rather than czesny?



Going on the two league matches so far, all three. Tho Theo isn't one I would particularly say needed replacing to begin with. New LB or at least a reinforcement there, new CB or two, new playmaker, maybe an extra striker.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 24, 2011)

gabi said:


> jesus. i wonder if the poster's ever been to a match, if the language here is a bit much...


Can't afford to go to the Emirates mate I'm only working class.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

newme said:


> Going on the two league matches so far, all three. Tho Theo isn't one I would particularly say needed replacing to begin with. New LB or at least a reinforcement there, new CB or two, new playmaker, maybe an extra striker.


sorry but that's such lazy opinion. 1 of each please, and fingers crossed....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Can't afford to go to the Emirates mate I'm only working class.


it's why i go to fucking brentford tbf.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Room for at least another two dodgy hairstyles in the side



Maybe just one as Gervinho sports two dodgy hairstyles


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sorry but that's such lazy opinion. 1 of each please, and fingers crossed....



Lazy option? They need a decent centre back to go with Verm, also gives the option of moving him out to the left should needs be to cover an injury there. Creative midfielder/playmaker needed to replace Cesc who has been the most prolific creator of chances in Europe behind Xavi, his occasional replacement Nasri also gone so need more desperate. Van Persie is excellent up front but he gets injured frequently and theres no real viable replacement worth a damn really.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 24, 2011)

NASRI - you are a complete cunt after the support we gave you on Saturday after your tweets and then you say this

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14654077.stm

Thats really taken things to sub Ade status.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2011)

Cunt.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

he might be a cunt but he's not wrong about the change from highbury to emirates and subsequent loss in atmosphere.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

hope he breaks his fucking leg tbf. wanker.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 25, 2011)

He never even played at Highbury yet he talks like he did


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 25, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> NASRI - you are a complete cunt after the support we gave you on Saturday after your tweets and then you say this
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14654077.stm
> 
> Thats really taken things to sub Ade status.


Fucking piece of shit. I was there on Saturday too and his name was being sung the loudest and every corner he took he got clapped and cheered. Hope Frimpong wastes the little cunt.


----------



## gabi (Aug 25, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> he might be a cunt but he's not wrong about the change from highbury to emirates and subsequent loss in atmosphere.



Aye. i've not been to the emirates yet but used to go now and then to highbury and even as an away fan it was a fucking fantastic little place.

this article on the atmosphere at the emirates was an interesting read last week from the women's section of all places in the gruniad.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/17/football-arsenal-emirates-stadium


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2011)

bollocks! highbury was just about as quiet as the emirates.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a brilliant parody of a middle class dinner party conversation.


----------



## gabi (Aug 25, 2011)

not when i started going. which granted was at the height of the united/arsenal rivalry in the early 00s.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

kained&able said:


> bollocks! highbury was just about as quiet as the emirates.


utter cobblers


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 25, 2011)

let's get real, we all know what the move was aboout.


----------



## gabi (Aug 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> That's a brilliant parody of a middle class dinner party conversation.



that women's bit of the G2 is always good for a cringe. but i think she's got a valid point from a neutral's perspective.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2011)

admittedly only been to highbury and the emirates a couple of times each but really wasn't impressed with the gooners fans at all. I could barely hear them even when i was in the home end and bloody wiltord had just scored a hat trick!!!

dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

yeh, like west ham fans are always right behind their team at upton park eh?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 25, 2011)

gabi said:


> Aye. i've not been to the emirates yet but used to go now and then to highbury and even as an away fan it was a fucking fantastic little place.
> 
> this article on the atmosphere at the emirates was an interesting read last week from the women's section of all places in the gruniad.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/17/football-arsenal-emirates-stadium


Really good article. Must say were I sit there's a fair amount of kids and that sort of tempers ones aggression. Just doesnt seem right to call the ref a usless cunt with a ten year old sitting three rows up. Call me soft.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2011)

booing is still noise!

although the baying annoys me, was fair enough when it started(yes im looking at you roader, but now its just silly)

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2011)

The most noise at the Death Star is when an opposition player goes to tackle one of the disciples and that girlie shriek goes up from all sides. Quite bizarre.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The most noise at the Death Star is when an opposition player goes to tackle of of the disciples and that girlie shriek goes up from all sides. Quite bizarre.


Piss off Jabba....


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2011)

Convincing.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> utter cobblers



Be honest, your ground(s) was/is well known for being quiet, don't know why but its how it is fella.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 25, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> let's get real, we all know what the move was aboout.
> View attachment 12990



As a City fan I even had to press Like on that one.
Good bit of PS; I liked the attention to detail with the $ sign.
Also, i think it was a bit stupid to say the things he did and he more or less said Patrick Viera was tapping him up during the summer.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 25, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Be honest, your ground(s) was/is well known for being quiet, don't know why but its how it is fella.


it could be quiet, that's why people called it the highbury library. it could also be raucous, i know because i was there. it was certainly much more atmospheric than the emirates has been when i've been along there.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 25, 2011)

Have not been to the Emirates on a match day yet but could imagine it would be nothing like Highbury on a good day.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 25, 2011)

Highbury was nicknamed the library what do they call the emirates


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 25, 2011)

Well according to LC up there ^ it's the Death Star. Even though it doesn't resemble a man made moon in the slightest.


----------



## K1ck3m0n (Aug 25, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Highbury was nicknamed the library what do they call the emirates



The place where you'll see the home side play the most attractive football in the UK? 

*ducks for cover*


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

K1ck3m0n said:


> The place where you'll see the home side play some of the most attractive football in the UK then manage to throw away any lead they build up, style over substance.



fixed


----------



## gabi (Aug 25, 2011)

arsenal havent actually played attractive football in years. united surpassed them in even that some time ago.


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

gabi said:


> arsenal havent actually played attractive football in years. united surpassed them in even that some time ago.



Hence my edit to some of the most attractive, United have had some excellent play in and around the box creatively the last few matches especially.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 25, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Have not been to the Emirates on a match day yet but could imagine it would be nothing like Highbury on a good day.



Well it can be - Arsenal v Man U in the Champions League semi final, The Barcelona game last year, any time Chelsea or Spurs come...

The mistake the club made was putting the away fans next to the childrens section and as far away as possible from the old North Bank and Clock End Season ticket holders.  That has in effect nulled the energy and banter between the rival fans.  In our corner of the Emirates there's loads of singing, we stand all game and the atmosphere is great.  Its a shame the rest of the ground is full of people who sit quitely throughout 'cause when our corner has an off day it can be deadly quiet.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not just the fans that dont like the Emirates
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14668757.stm


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 25, 2011)

what do you think of this Marvin Martin? he has great skill but he is only 5'6


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> what do you think of this Marvin Martin? he has great skill but he is only 5'6


Lionel Messi is 5'7


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

newme said:


> Lionel Messi is 5'7


Diego Maradona was 5'5


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 25, 2011)

newme said:


> Diego Maradona was 5'5


wow cant argue with that


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

As to Marvin Martin, heard good things but actually know precisely fuck all.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 25, 2011)

newme said:


> Diego Maradona was 5'5


that explains why he used his hand


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Well it can be - Arsenal v Man U in the Champions League semi final, The Barcelona game last year, any time Chelsea or Spurs come...
> 
> The mistake the club made was putting the away fans next to the childrens section and as far away as possible from the old North Bank and Clock End Season ticket holders. That has in effect nulled the energy and banter between the rival fans. In our corner of the Emirates there's loads of singing, we stand all game and the atmosphere is great. Its a shame the rest of the ground is full of people who sit quitely throughout 'cause when our corner has an off day it can be deadly quiet.


In fairness all new stadiums seem to have done this.  Don't know what the rationale is, but these days there are so many fans who actually DON'T want atmosphere, not that many complain.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Highbury was nicknamed the library what do they call the emirates


Given the aforementioned bizarre girlie shrieking, it's actually called The Effemirites.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Given the aforementioned bizarre girlie shrieking, it's actually called The Effemirites.



The Arsenal thread really does bring out the troll in you!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2011)

Moi? I fear you may be confusing me with someone considerably less insightful.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't worry Arsene is getting his chequebook out for Gary Cahill, 6m should do it. 

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...lusive-story-article790412.html#ixzz1W5AZZ0Ad


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 26, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Don't worry Arsene is getting his chequebook out for Gary Cahill, 6m should do it.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...lusive-story-article790412.html#ixzz1W5AZZ0Ad


----------



## gabi (Aug 26, 2011)

Cahill's actually just what the doctor ordered for you lot. someone who can actually defend.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah but offering £6,000,000 is pretty bloody insulting. Here's hoping they sort their fuckin' heads out and offer a decent figure.


----------



## g force (Aug 26, 2011)

Arsenal...classy to the end. Moan about derisory bids one week, make on yourself a few weeks later.


----------



## gabi (Aug 26, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah but offering £6,000,000 is pretty bloody insulting. Here's hoping they sort their fuckin' heads out and offer a decent figure.



ah i see. i didnt read the article.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2011)

Can anyone understand that level of bid?

Out of curiosity, who was the last English man - as opposed to teenager - Wenger signed, say over 23?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 26, 2011)

g force said:


> Arsenal...classy to the end. Moan about derisory bids one week, make on yourself a few weeks later.



I am beginning to think our board are a big bunch of fuckheads.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2011)

12-18 million should get the job done but 6? 6? really?

dave


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> 12-18 million should get the job done but 6? 6? really?
> 
> dave



Exactly. At least start at £10 mil ffs.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2011)

lc sol campbell i reckon, possibly richard wright.

both frees?

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2011)

If it's Sol Campbell, it's been 10 years.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2011)

fairly sure wenger has only signed umm 6/7 english players ever! so sol is probably the correct answer.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 26, 2011)

g force said:


> Arsenal...classy to the end. Moan about derisory bids one week, make on yourself a few weeks later.


You got one of the worlds great midfielders for 35 mill, he's worth 50 million if a bidding war was possible. Barca are the only muggers I know that blame the victim.

No way is Cahill worth 18 million. At best i'd say he's a 13 mill player. Being English the value is inflated and 6millions seems derisory, but is a good starting bid for his true value. This is the boards problem, they dont live in he real world.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2011)

transfermrkt have his value at 11.5mill  at the minute. apparently he only has a year left on his contract!

i love this site! http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk

dave


----------



## newme (Aug 26, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You got one of the worlds great midfielders for 35 mill, he's worth 50 million if a bidding war was possible. Barca are the only muggers I know that blame the victim.
> 
> No way is Cahill worth 18 million. At best i'd say he's a 13 mill player. Being English the value is inflated and 6millions seems derisory, but is a good starting bid for his true value. This is the boards problem, they dont live in he real world.



If Henderson was worth paying 20mil then Cahill is worth paying 18m lol. He would actually be in the first team too. His value to Everton as their first choice centre back is considerable, they have to have an actual incentive to sell him, maybe he is worth 13m, but then they would have to replace him, which is a pain in the arse at the best of times, paying above worth gives the club incentive to sell.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 26, 2011)

they paid for Richard Wright, but he was only early 20s, which is pretty young for a keeper.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2011)

psst bolton. Tim cahill plays for everton.
and henderson was never ever worth even 10million and i doubt he ever will be.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, if nothing else a bid for Cahill represents a very clear change in policy - or panic. Probably both.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2011)

surely depends on if they make a sensible offer for him or  they don't go back in for him and turn round and say they tried.

dave


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 26, 2011)

newme said:


> If Henderson was worth paying 20mil then Cahill is worth paying 18m lol. He would actually be in the first team too. His value to Everton as their first choice centre back is considerable, they have to have an actual incentive to sell him, maybe he is worth 13m, but then they would have to replace him, which is a pain in the arse at the best of times, paying above worth gives the club incentive to sell.



If he's in the last year of his contract that gives an incentive surely? Same as with Nasri. If no-one else comes in they'll have to decide if whatever is on offer is worth giving up for another year of him. Obviously he's been linked with a lot of clubs but if Liverpool buy that Uruguayan bloke who else will actually put in a bid?


----------



## newme (Aug 26, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If he's in the last year of his contract that gives an incentive surely? Same as with Nasri. If no-one else comes in they'll have to decide if whatever is on offer is worth giving up for another year of him. Obviously he's been linked with a lot of clubs but if Liverpool buy that Uruguayan bloke who else will actually put in a bid?



Well Tottenham for a start and that Uruguayan is a full back not a centre back so Liverpool too. Additionally he hasn't said he wont sign on for another year like Nasri did, there it was a cash in now before we get nothing kind of deal. As far as Im aware Cahill hasn't come out and said Ill run down my contract here rather than sign another one, if he did then it might be a different situation.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 26, 2011)

newme said:


> Well Tottenham for a start and that Uruguayan is a full back not a centre back so Liverpool too. Additionally he hasn't said he wont sign on for another year like Nasri did, there it was a cash in now before we get nothing kind of deal. As far as Im aware Cahill hasn't come out and said Ill run down my contract here rather than sign another one, if he did then it might be a different situation.



The Uruguayan (Coates - just checked) is a centre back. There's a left back who also did well in the Copa America who Chelsea are after. Obviously it does depend on what Cahill wants to do but if he says he wants to go to Arsenal and Spurs don't put in a bid then they'll have to consider it. I'd have thought Arsenal will need to go back with a bigger bid but I doubt Bolton will get 18 million. Would they turn down 10 million if it gets to the end of the month and that's what's on offer?


----------



## newme (Aug 26, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Uruguayan (Coates - just checked) is a centre back. There's a left back who also did well in the Copa America who Chelsea are after. Obviously it does depend on what Cahill wants to do but if he says he wants to go to Arsenal and Spurs don't put in a bid then they'll have to consider it. I'd have thought Arsenal will need to go back with a bigger bid but I doubt Bolton will get 18 million. Would they turn down 10 million if it gets to the end of the month and that's what's on offer?



Ok clearly Im getting this guy confused with someone else lol, was talk of them playing full back on either side. Must be the guy Chelsea are after, does make sense as I remember them saying he would be challenging Cole on the left but could also play the right, ah Porto player coming back to me now totally different. Think what offered they will or wont take is highly dependent on whether hes willing to sign another contract, presumably he is willing to sign as theres generally someone making a point of it if he isn't. They just leaving options open to getting a big offer for him before they start negotiations Id have thought. I think the are gonna need to be looking at 13m + maybe some performance related stuff thrown in minimum to get things moving. Tho this is dependent on my theory regarding his contract being correct of course.

Think they are asking for 18, but would like at least 15, 13 being minimum. All just theories tho.


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> arsenal havent actually played attractive football in years. united surpassed them in even that some time ago.


Thank fuck.  The period when Arsenal were winning things *and* playing very _un_Arsenal football was hard to take.



Big Gunz said:


> Don't worry Arsene is getting his chequebook out for Gary Cahill, 6m should do it.


I'm hoping Levy gazumps him.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2011)

@gabi

You seriously need to watch some of Man U's games from last year. Turgid, especially your parking of the bus with us.

This year, I've liked what I've seen. You're going to be hard to beat.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 27, 2011)

kained&able said:


> transfermrkt have his value at 11.5mill at the minute. apparently he only has a year left on his contract!
> 
> i love this site! http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk
> 
> dave


They alos have Bale at £22 million.  Levy might sell one leg for that, but it wouldn't be the left.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah but its what they reckon they are worth rather then what that cunt of man thinks they are worth.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 27, 2011)

Go on Dave, vent a bit. Let it really go...


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 27, 2011)

well, have we got ourselves a Park?


----------



## newme (Aug 27, 2011)

kained&able said:


> psst bolton. Tim cahill plays for everton.
> and henderson was never ever worth even 10million and i doubt he ever will be.
> 
> dave



Yeh I was actually getting him mixed up with Phil Jaglieka Arsenals other continously underbid for target this summer. Fingers faster than brain.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2011)

The Professor has a plan, you must all just be patient.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 27, 2011)

Does it include a thick rope and a strong tree branch?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Does it include a thick rope and a strong tree branch?


LOLLL! 

That's not very nice LC.

I think the interview Fergie did was right on point. I'll link it.

http://www.football365.co.za/story/0,22162,8689_7127833,00.html

It looks like we're signing a South Korean national captain.

Its not exactly Benzema, but this is Bendtners replacement so not too bad I guess.

I'd expect him to go back with a re-newed bid for Cahill, and hopefully succeed.

Midfield I'd assume will be strengthened, but ya know, we assume a lot of things with Wenger!


----------



## K1ck3m0n (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh for the love of god, this could be a feckin massacre! :-(     I know we've a lot of injuries but I do, genuinely, fear the worst for this season.   Top 6 would be a miracle tbh


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

5-1 and nani getting one really helped my fantasy team


----------



## Liveist (Aug 28, 2011)

I feel embarrassed watching this.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

I am in heaven.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2011)

i remember the last time manchester utd beat arsenal 6-1. and it didn't feel that good then either.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 28, 2011)

newme said:


> Ok clearly Im getting this guy confused with someone else lol,


 It's ok, you're a utd fan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2011)

arsenal fighting back: 6-2


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm feeling a little better now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm feeling a little better now.


why? because it's 7-2?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, I thought we had a bad start to the season last year. Utd could easily have got into double figures.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking forward to 'The Professors' post-match interview. A lot.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2011)

Wonderful.  I was really quite embarrassed about our scoreline until I saw yours.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's ok, you're a utd fan.



Thats been the case for oooo 22 years now, whats your point caller?


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 28, 2011)

Wonder what that cunt keown thought


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Wow, I thought we had a bad start to the season last year. Utd could easily have got into double figures.



Werent they saying 3 losses was the worst start with them in 50 years or something, not to mention all the red cards added to that.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

Is this Arsenal's biggest ever Premiership defeat?


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 28, 2011)

Has to be I reckon


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

Most likely one of their biggest ever, even pre premier.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Is this Arsenal's biggest ever Premiership defeat?



Some statto on twitter reckons the last time Arsenal conceded 8 in a league match was in 1896.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

Premier match tickets on general sale to the public at the Death Star, as well - Swansea, first come, first served, £70. LOL.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

What was the attendance for the Liverpool game? was shocked to see so many empty seats.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

Lot of ST holders on (family) holidays atm.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Lot of ST holders on (family) holidays atm.


Someone else said that but OT was full for our game on Monday night, Wouldn't that affect us too?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

tfb, I don't know what arrangements both clubs have to sell back tickets - I know at Tottenham ST holders can sell a match ticket back (for a fee) if they can't go. Obv. the lower tier at the Death Star (which you see on tv) is ST holders. Lot of middle class family ST holders at the goons (tied to school holidays), don't know about Manchester.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> What was the attendance for the Liverpool game? was shocked to see so many empty seats.


Interesting. Just checked: 60,090. Even if they don't attend, ST holders count as if they did.

So it was absent ST holders.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone I know with a season ticket who can't make a game just sells the ticket onto a mate, my brother does this.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 28, 2011)

The arse continued today to give a lie to the oft quoted fact by Wenger that teams are out to get them and they are little angels. Some of the tackles this season by his guys have been outrageous.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Anyone I know with a season ticket who can't make a game just sells the ticket onto a mate, my brother does this.



He'll have to drop his asking price now.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 28, 2011)

I would take the piss but my only feelings today are empathy. What a shit footy day for North London


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 28, 2011)

that was awful, pure awful


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2011)

chieftain said:


> I would take the piss but my only feelings today are empathy. What a shit footy day for North London


A total of 13 goals inflicted on Tottenham and Arsenal in a single afternoon by the combined force of Manchester. They must be _loving it_ up north!


----------



## agricola (Aug 28, 2011)

chieftain said:


> I would take the piss but my only feelings today are empathy. What a shit footy day for North London



its like the riots, north london gets done at the weekend - and Croydon Athletic are playing tomorrow


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 28, 2011)

editor said:


> A total of 13 goals inflicted on Tottenham and Arsenal in a single afternoon by the combined force of Manchester. They must be _loving it_ up north!



I can't believe we only put two past them now. Poor show Liverpool.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, but Bolton are a much more organised and difficult opponent than Arsenal or Spurs.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 28, 2011)

chieftain said:


> I would take the piss but my only feelings today are empathy. *What a shit footy day for North London*



United won so a fair bit of North London will be happy.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 28, 2011)

You lot were fucking awful today. We were great, which didn't help you obv, but you were an absolute shambles. You need to spend some serious money and/or make some drastic changes.

Can't help but think the biggest change will be Wenger going. And whilst I think he's a twat he's a good manager - I'd almost feel sorry for him - and who the fuck do you replace him with at this stage without it all turning to shit. It's gonna be a tough old season I think for you guys.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 28, 2011)

Biggest defeat since 1896.....wenger you are a COCK!


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 28, 2011)

1927 said:


> He'll have to drop his asking price now.





1927 said:


> The arse continued today to give a lie to the oft quoted fact by Wenger that teams are out to get them and they are little angels. Some of the tackles this season by his guys have been outrageous.


Barclays prem league website, stats tab,disciplinary table, last season second from bottom, change the season to this season and so far arsenal are officially the dirtiest team in the perm league. http://www.premierleague.com/page/Statistics/0,,12306,00.html


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fab has had more success in the last two weeks than his last six years at arsenal, He must have seen this coming.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Barclays prem league website, stats tab,disciplinary table, last season second from bottom, change the season to this season and _so far arsenal are officially the dirtiest team in the perm league_. http://www.premierleague.com/page/Statistics/0,,12306,00.html


premiership traditionally played over 38 games. we'll see who's where at the end of the season.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> premiership traditionally played over 38 games. we'll see who's where at the end of the season.


I think that was last season, change it to this season we are 20


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 28, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Fab has had more success in the last two weeks than his last six years at arsenal, He must have seen this coming.


yes, i noticed this earlier on this week. couldn't make it up really. but it does start to make you ask some big questions.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, i noticed this earlier on this week. couldn't make it up really. but it does start to make you ask some big questions.


We need a complete re-think, I'm sure we will get there, but there's a lot of work to do. Don't won't to go back to work on Tuesday i'm gonna get some grief.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 28, 2011)

innit


----------



## Bomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Would anyone care for an ....


----------



## discokermit (Aug 29, 2011)

i'd 8-2 be an arsenal fan right now...


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 29, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i'd 8-2 be an arsenal fan right now...


Very good. 


Meanwhile.  oh dear


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 29, 2011)

Humiliating is not sufficient a word. This needs to be seen as a wake up call on all levels, on and off the pitch. Our squad depth is appalling and even our second 11 can't be getting defeated by this amount.

We can't beat them, we need to join them, although it pains me to say it.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 29, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Humiliating is not sufficient a word. This needs to be seen as a wake up call on all levels, on and off the pitch. Our squad depth is appalling and even our second 11 can't be getting defeated by this amount.
> 
> We can't beat them, we need to join them, although it pains me to say it.


To join them would be to spend like they do, unfortunately this is against the stubborn Mr Wenger.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 29, 2011)

We have no other option, the sticking point is also wages, which is a board room thing.

We have two days to get in quality reinforcements or failing that then we have to hang on until January. We've seen what Liverpool achieved with spending big on the right players. This is not beyond our wit, and is (imo) the only option at the moment.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 29, 2011)

Hopefully the board wake the fuck up. At this rate we will be out of the champs league this year by getting our arses handed to us and next because we won't even fucking qualify with this team. It's a shame that only the thought of losing £20mil by not qualifying will wake them up.


----------



## gabi (Aug 29, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> We have no other option, the sticking point is also wages, which is a board room thing.
> 
> We have two days to get in quality reinforcements or failing that then we have to hang on until January. We've seen what Liverpool achieved with spending big on the right players. This is not beyond our wit, and is (imo) the only option at the moment.



you have a shit manager. don't look beyond that. he appears to be unsackable tho, much to the amusement of fans of clubs who used to see you as competition.


----------



## g force (Aug 29, 2011)

It's not just the wage ceiling...its all the shit players on high wages meaning you can't offload them as quickly. Morale among the young players must be pretty low being thrown in like that - what did they expect would happen?


----------



## newme (Aug 29, 2011)

Its ok tho Wenger is now bringing in the South Korean Captain to sure up the leaky defence and lacking midfield, of course hes a striker....  but hes only 3m and isn't english so if he wasn't 26 he would be a perfect buy for him.


----------



## Corax (Aug 29, 2011)

g force said:


> It's not just the wage ceiling...its all the shit players on high wages meaning you can't offload them as quickly. Morale among the young players must be pretty low being thrown in like that - what did they expect would happen?


Shit players on high wages?  Sounds familiar...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 29, 2011)

Deareg said:


> What was the attendance for the Liverpool game? was shocked to see so many empty seats.





London_Calling said:


> the lower tier at the Death Star (which you see on tv)



I think it was probably because it rained so hard at one point that everyone in those seats got piss wet through - no one was expecting rain so people just in T Shirts maninly.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 29, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I think it was probably because it rained so hard at one point that everyone in those seats got piss wet through - no one was expecting rain so people just in T Shirts maninly.


That makes sense, found it hard to believe that even if people were on holiday others wouldn't be queuing up to take the tickets for such a big game.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 29, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Humiliating is not sufficient a word. This needs to be seen as a wake up call on all levels, on and off the pitch. Our squad depth is appalling and even our second 11 can't be getting defeated by this amount.



100% agree, but we knew this before yesterday and Wenger is going to be scrutinised from now until the window opens at Chrsitmas. I think there are more dark days ahead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> 100% agree, but we knew this before yesterday and Wenger is going to be scrutinised from now until the window opens at Chrsitmas. I think there are more dark days ahead.


yeh but that's because we traditionally have dark days after the clocks go back.


----------



## newme (Aug 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but that's because we traditionally have dark days after the clocks go back.



ba dum tish


----------



## kained&able (Aug 29, 2011)

apparently traore is having a medical at qpr. Which makes no sense what so ever considering you dont have cover at lb.

dave


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont understand this - I dont rate him that much but at least he can play.

We'll end up drafting Pat Rice in at this rate.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 29, 2011)

What gets to me is we give Armand chance after chance but hardly a sniff to the likes of JET. Bizarre.

Good gesture from the Arsenal to the away fans.

*Arsenal Football Club has announced it will be writing to fans who travelled to Old Trafford on Sunday with an offer to cover the cost of a match ticket at a future Barclays Premier League away game.*

*A Club statement issued today said: "Sunday's result was obviously disappointing for everyone connected with the Club. Our travelling fans were magnificent throughout and we want to recognise their fantastic support. We will be writing to them shortly with the details."*

The were (indeed) magnificent, and one of the best set of away supporters in the country. Shame we cant bring this to the Grove.


----------



## gabi (Aug 29, 2011)

fucking hell. get some balls! hilarious.

i cannot IMAGINE the day fergie would write a similar letter. jesus.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 29, 2011)

actually a fairly cunning way to get some fans to travel to wigan on a rainy monday evening.

dave


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> What gets to me is we give Armand chance after chance but hardly a sniff to the likes of JET. Bizarre.
> 
> Good gesture from the Arsenal to the away fans.
> 
> ...


let's hope they don't go to another fucking disaster with their free tickets.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 29, 2011)

Our away contingent is always sold out. There's no chance that Wigan wouldn't be sold out with or without this offer. I think it's time Arsenal recognized our away fans, they've been there in their thousands year in year out over the past six fruitless seasons.

Hats off to them and hats off to Arsenal for seeing and rewarding this.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 29, 2011)

In the RvP interview, that was basically the only good thing he could say, how the fans stayed through til the end singing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 29, 2011)

I watched the highlights of the game in astonishment. What on earth has gone wrong? Arsenal used to be about the most attractive team to watch, they played precise and elegant football. That was a horror story.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 29, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Barclays prem league website, stats tab,disciplinary table, last season second from bottom, change the season to this season and so far arsenal are officially the dirtiest team in the perm league. http://www.premierleague.com/page/Statistics/0,,12306,00.html



That tends to be the case, when things aren't going well the card count rises dramatically. As  a Hearts fan, I've seen it happen with us far too many times.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 29, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Barclays prem league website, stats tab,disciplinary table, last season second from bottom, change the season to this season and so far arsenal are officially the dirtiest team in the perm league. http://www.premierleague.com/page/Statistics/0,,12306,00.html



Man City have gone from the bottom to the top. No reds or even yellows yet. Just lots of goals.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 29, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Humiliating is not sufficient a word. This needs to be seen as a wake up call on all levels, on and off the pitch. Our squad depth is appalling and even our second 11 can't be getting defeated by this amount.
> 
> We can't beat them, we need to join them, although it pains me to say it.


Wake up call! LOL.

It's been obvious for three years and blindingly so for the last 18 months. I presume you, and probably many other goons, chose to not see it. The goons have gone from finalists, to semi's, to quarters, to group stage, and from Prem winners to 2nd's to 3rd's, last season 4th. Year on year the decline has been obv, inc. all the nonsense about the youth set up and the money management and the high ethics and all the rest of the guff the media accepted. Most of that was always  bogus, and the club has been declining for 3-4-5 years.


----------



## Bomber (Aug 30, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I think there are more dark days ahead.



 Hell Yeah!!


----------



## Bomber (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Humiliating is not sufficient a word. This needs to be seen as a wake up call on all levels, on and off the pitch. Our squad depth is appalling and even our second 11 can't be getting defeated by this amount.
> 
> We can't beat them, we need to join them, although it pains me to say it.



  I can't believe any Club or more specifically a manager would have ever been able to make me laugh with joy when watching Man Utd. give a team a real Dicking !  You were lucky not to get two sent off but one per match is ticking along nicely ..... Now who's the "rugby team?" .... See you next month, I'm sure Arsene can't wait !


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Wake up call! LOL.
> 
> It's been obvious for three years and blindingly so for the last 18 months. I presume you, and probably many other goons, chose to not see it. The goons have gone from finalists, to semi's, to quarters, to group stage, and from Prem winners to 2nd's to 3rd's, last season 4th. Year on year the decline has been obv, inc. all the nonsense about the youth set up and the money management and the high ethics and all the rest of the guff the media accepted. Most of that was always  bogus, and the club has been declining for 3-4-5 years.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

Come on spend you tight sods


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

Bomber said:


> I can't believe any Club or more specifically a manager would have ever been able to make me laugh with joy when watching Man Utd. give a team a real Dicking ! You were lucky not to get two sent off but one per match is ticking along nicely ..... Now who's the "rugby team?" .... See you next month, I'm sure Arsene can't wait !


To continue your love affair with Arsenal, here are some more comments from AW about your team from this season.



"The amount of pushing and grabbing in the box is out of this world," he said.
"I want to draw the referees' attention to these kind of details as they say they are going to be aware of them. Maybe they need extra help"


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Wake up call! LOL.
> 
> It's been obvious for three years and blindingly so for the last 18 months. I presume you, and probably many other goons, chose to not see it. The goons have gone from finalists, to semi's, to quarters, to group stage, and from Prem winners to 2nd's to 3rd's, last season 4th. Year on year the decline has been obv, inc. all the nonsense about the youth set up and the money management and the high ethics and all the rest of the guff the media accepted. Most of that was always bogus, and the club has been declining for 3-4-5 years.


3 years ago? What the 2008-2009 season where we were on top to the EPL for 8 months and we were in the semi finals for the FA and Europa Cups? The 2011 to 12 season where up until feb were were in the running for 3 comps?

Nope, the wake up call starts this season with Fab and Nas gone, stone cold world class players not being replaced and sunday was the result.

How's Modric?? In the right frame of mind is he? (fucking pussy).


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Walking to the office this morning. Chap cycling down the road wearing an Arsenal shirt had 8-2 shouted at him by a white van man driving past. The Arsenal shirt wearing chap reacted with anger


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

he


Badgers said:


> Walking to the office this morning. Chap cycling down the road wearing an Arsenal shirt had 8-2 shouted at him by a white van man driving past. The Arsenal shirt wearing chap reacted with anger


should have shouted back '5-1'


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Walking to the office this morning. Chap cycling down the road wearing an Arsenal shirt had 8-2 shouted at him by a white van man driving past. The Arsenal shirt wearing chap reacted with anger


London + Whit Van man = Man U supporter.

Hardly surprising.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Come on spend you tight sods


Please fuck off you cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> London + Whit Van man = Man U supporter.
> 
> Hardly surprising.



The white van man may not have been a Man U supporter, could have been Spurs?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2011)

Some good news?

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ted-lines-up-malouda-move-soccer-roundup.html

Never heard of that Santos fella though and Malouda's Wiki page has him as being an Arsenal player!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florent_Malouda


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

28 1/2-year old playing in Turkey?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The white van man may not have been a Man U supporter, could have been Spurs?


Nah...dont bee silly. Statistically unlikely.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> 28 1/2-year old playing in Turkey?



And thank you big ron manager.. tips from a team whose manager has taken them from bottom of the table to erm bottom of the table.. when's he off?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2011)

That's what I thought, but a bit of reading reveals he has champs league experience and 22 caps for Brazil. And despite Wengers stubbornness, he does have a history of getting good deals on players. So I shall reserve judgement as I know very little about him!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

Oooh look, it's about me!

Back on point for a moment; 28 1/2-year old playing in.... Turkey?

eta: Ahh, some relevant info from Titan. Hmmm.

Sayeth Wiki:



> On May 21, 2009, he was called up for the first time to the Brazilian national team for 2010 FIFA World Cup qualification and the 2009 FIFA Confederations Cup in South Africa.[4] On June 15, 2009, he made his first international appearance as a substitute in a match against Egypt.[5] He then started the following four games as Brazil went on to win the competition. After 2009 FIFA Confederations Cup he apparently beat Kléber and Marcelo to the left back position on the national team. However, he was dropped from the friendlies afterward and Dunga preferred Michel Bastos and Gilberto on the match against Republic of Ireland in February 2010. That 22-men squad against Ireland also became the backbone of 2010 FIFA World Cup squad announced on May 11.[6][7]


Ok, looks like the coach took a look at him in building a WC squad.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Oooh look, it's about me!
> 
> Back on point for a moment; 28 1/2-year old playing in.... Turkey?
> 
> eta: Ahh, some relevant info from Titan. Hmmm.



Good player (apparently) Brazilian international of the right age. No brainer for 8 million pounds.

Malouda would be good too, strong chance of success there. Defence would be sorted with Cahill if possible or to target a defender for January.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Brazilian international of the right age. .


You've all been wanking yourself stupid for a decade and a half over 16 and 17-year old 'prospects', and now 28 1/2 is the "right age" 

By this time tomorrow I expect proper adult British men to be smack bang in the middle of Wenger's ideal player profile.....


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Oooh look, it's about me!
> 
> Back on point for a moment; 28 1/2-year old playing in.... Turkey?
> 
> ...



and thank you big ron manager for sharing and making a point based on your intimate knowledge of wikipedia


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

It can't be easy. All those years of hope, and now  this....


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

What's most astonishing is that arsenal can't attract serious talent to their huge fuck-off expensive stadium in one of the world's great cities whereas united seem to be able to attract the best of the best to a relatively shit stadium in one of the UK's shittest cities. surely this can ultimately, all things considered, only be down to the manager..?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

That strategy needs to be put on hold until we can come up with two capable teams, at the moment our priority is players with experience.

We need to look at how Barca do business. They refresh every year buying top quality in percivied gaps. That's around 50 million per season. This suppliments areas of weakness not addressed by internal promotion. Plus this caliber of player can only benefit the progress of our youth academy products. Although I think paying 20 million plus for a player is stupid on all levels (especially during a world economic crisis) it's a bubble we need to enter to get the type of player that can help us compete at the highest levels.


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

> "The club is very much behind Arsène Wenger from Stan Kroenke to the board, downwards and sideways. There is absolutely no suggestion of any conversations about his future. We are right behind the manager who has led us to *such great success for 15 years."*



Herein lies your problem (quote from a source 'close to the owner')... bonkers.. great success? since when? that mindset will see bolton ahead of you before long...!


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> Herein lies your problem (quote from a source 'close to the owner')... bonkers.. great success? since when? that mindset will see bolton ahead of you before long...!


Who do you think we should re-place him with?


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

Harry's the best manager in the country, behind fergie imo. particularly in the transfer market.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> Harry's the best manager in the country, behind fergie imo. particularly in the transfer market.





That's gotta to be a joke? Please say it is.


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

er, no. your current manager is tho.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> er, no. your current manager is tho.


Fuck me you really are thick.

On sunday Man U beat a team with 8 players out. This was by no means a full strength Arsenal. At the Spuds Man C beat a FULL STRENGTH home side 0-5 !

We'll stick with Wenger. He still is our best hope of getting in top quality players, not 'arry....


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

lol... arsenal and their fans are truly the gift that keeps giving


----------



## kained&able (Aug 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> Harry's the best manager in the country, behind fergie imo. particularly in the transfer market.



a) as london calling keeps telling us, harry doesn't do the transfers at all, has no say and makes no recommendations and certainly doesn't take any bribes
b) your having a laugh, surely.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> lol... arsenal and their fans are truly the gift that keeps giving


'arry...ffs, the most ridicules fucking statement on here so far. I'd stop supporting Arsenal if that show of shite came to manage us.


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

kained&able said:


> a) as london calling keeps telling us, harry doesn't do the transfers at all, has no say and makes no recommendations and certainly doesn't take any bribes
> b) your having a laugh, surely.
> 
> dave



he's bent as fuck obviously, but so is fergie. that, unfortunately, is what's required of a top-flight manager. im sure wenger's a nice chap, but christ - i wouldnt want him managing my side thanks.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

I have every confidence that Wenger can resolve our problems.

Time will tell, as always.


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

he offered £6m for a £15m player. that's fucking ridiculous, you have confidence in someone who does that?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> he offered £6m for a £15m player. that's fucking ridiculous, you have confidence in someone who does that?


In a press interview he said that figure was wrong that we've offered "substantially more" The negotiations are on going.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

Let the panic buying begin!


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

We won't go bust and we won't get relegated but we won't win anything either, still at least we have a nice stadium with no atmosphere.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Please fuck off you cunt.


What's up with this kid?


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I have every confidence that Wenger can resolve our problems.
> 
> Time will tell, as always.


Another sucker!


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> 'arry...ffs, the most ridicules fucking statement on here so far. I'd stop supporting Arsenal if that show of shite came to manage us.


Pray for harry


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

Come on gooners, it was one game early in the season, put it behind you and rediscover your sense of humor.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> In a press interview he said that figure was wrong that we've offered "substantially more" The negotiations are on going.


Wenger's smoke and mirror trick


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2011)

Chasing Per Mertesacker.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14717213.stm

Seen his name mentioned before but they mention "advanced talks" in this article.


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

Malouda's on the cards too. now that would be a top signing.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2011)

Try and keep up, I mentioned that in my post a couple of hours ago


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

wrighty's take...



> Alex Ferguson's teams go through transitional periods and people say United are not a great team. Last season, despite winning just five games away from home, they still won the title and deservedly so.
> 
> Because Ferguson keeps getting his mix right. He does not bring in players at the wrong time.
> 
> Young players come in but there has always been a Neville, Beckham, Scholes, Butt, Solskjaer or Giggs who is still around — all winners. Now players like Rio and even Rooney are there for the youngsters like Chris Smalling and Danny Welbeck.



http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ts/3781958/Ian-Wright-mourns-for-Arsenal.html


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

Man U are a superb team and SAF a great manager, no arguments there. But we've not had the money to invest until now.

Young Guns blog (also) reporting Mertesacker on his way. Usually reliable source. This is good, we've been after him for some time.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2011)

So if the reports are to be believed we have now signed 2 defenders. I think I might fall off my chair


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

Cahill would be good too, but Mert' is 8 million and miles better then Cahill at 15/16 mill, so wouldn't be too disappointed. I'd take Malouda over Cahill too if there's a choice.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

Mr Mainwearing, Mr Mainwearing... don't PANIC!!1!


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Mr Mainwearing, Mr Mainwearing... don't PANIC!!1!


I always wondered what you looked like.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Mr Mainwearing, Mr Mainwearing... don't PANIC!!1!



lollipops


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Cahill would be good too, but Mert' is 8 million and miles better then Cahill at 15/16 mill, so wouldn't be too disappointed. I'd take Malouda over Cahill too if there's a choice.



Surprised he's only 8mill. Seems to have been around forever but is still only 26.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Surprised he's only 8mill. Seems to have been around forever but is still only 26.



75 Germany caps at 26, and 6' 6 as well. Seems like the sort of player they need.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Mr Mainwearing, Mr Mainwearing... don't PANIC!!1!


mainwaring


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 75 Germany caps at 26, and 6' 6 as well. Seems like the sort of player they need.



Totally. Along with Vermaelen I can only see good things.


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

from the united thread


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mertesacker having medical now, a great signing


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The white van man may not have been a Man U supporter, could have been Spurs?



Could have been anyone!

Seriously, it is one of the most laughable results going so everyone wants to get on it, I had people who can't name half the teams in the EPL (let alone any other league) try rub it in ha.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> from the united thread


Very nice of SAF to give him a hand back to the Sunshine Bus.


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

From today's Fiver...



> It was a great weekend for the Arsenal, who scored two goals at Manchester United in the league for the first time since 1985 and were a Robin van Persie penalty away from the heady heights of notching three, a feat not achieved since 1971. A season-defining performance, and one that allowed Arsene Wenger to slip into a post-match state of serenity: according to reports, he sat in the Old Trafford dressing room after the game in total silence, lost in the moment, staring blankly at the walls, no doubt letting wave after blissful wave of satisfaction crash over him, his wholesale commitment to progressive attacking football having once again been completely vindicated.
> 
> This pioneer refuses to stand still, though. Like all the great managers, Wenger can spot minor flaws which the untrained eye of the average punter misses, and to this end is about to improve on perfection with the £10m capture of Per Mertesacker. The 6ft 6in German international is a class act: the captain of Werder Bremen, he was the senior figure in a defence that was one of only four to concede 60 or more goals in last season's Bundesliga. But that's not really the point.
> 
> ...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> In a press interview he said that figure was wrong that we've offered "substantially more" The negotiations are on going.



11 million was the real offer.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Very nice of SAF to give him a hand back to the Sunshine Bus.



Little Eyebrows


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> he's bent as fuck obviously, but so is fergie. that, unfortunately, is what's required of a top-flight manager. im sure wenger's a nice chap, but christ - i wouldnt want him managing my side thanks.


Several years ago I would have welcomed him as manager, because he really did seem to have something.  But as time's gone on, he's increasingly lost the plot, and is now a liability.  I'm becoming seriously concerned about his mental health tbh, he's exhibiting some quite worrying symptoms.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I have every confidence that Wenger can resolve our problems.
> 
> Time will tell, as always.


Sorry to keep going back to this post but it really does make me laugh. Thanks for cheering me up after our annihilation.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 30, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Sorry to keep going back to this post but it really does make me laugh. Thanks for cheering me up after our annihilation.


United have been stuffed a few times as well over the years, if I was a gooner, seeing as it was such a weakened team, it would not be the score so much as the lack of fight, especially from some of the senior players that I would be most worried about.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

What's remarkable for me is the contrast with SAF rebuilding for, what, the fifth time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

Deareg said:


> United have been stuffed a few times as well over the years, if I was a gooner, seeing as it was such a weakened team, it would not be the score so much as the lack of fight, especially from some of the senior players that I would be most worried about.


bring back dixon, adams, winterburn, keown, bould and seaman


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

I doubt it, they were British, adult men. Everything Wenger can't manage. Literally.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I doubt it, they were British, adult men. Everything Wenger can't manage. Literally.




he managed them alright until they retired

perhaps you slept through those years.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

What else was he going to do, sell the best defence ever?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I doubt it, they were British, adult men. Everything Wenger can't manage. Literally.



You can see the ball go past them, or the man, but you'll never see both man and ball go past at the same time. So if the ball goes past, the man won't, or if the man goes past they'll take the ball.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What else was he going to do, sell the best defence ever?


eh? you said he couldn't manage them and he seemed to do ok until they retired, or like winterburn left for another club


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

and now back to the studio, and Gary...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> and now back to the studio, and Gary...


yeh. on yer way.


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2011)

I wonder how this Arsenal fan reacted to Sunday's game...


----------



## K1ck3m0n (Aug 31, 2011)

T & P said:


> I wonder how this Arsenal fan reacted to Sunday's game...


I fear for his dog tbh ......


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2011)

Some confirmation and speculation here...

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/206281/20110831/arsenal-wenger-arteta-dempsey-martin-m-vila.htm


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 31, 2011)

Nicklas Bentdner's dad at Stoke... LOL. Love transfer deadline day.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 31, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> Sorry to keep going back to this post but it really does make me laugh. Thanks for cheering me up after our annihilation.


You really are a tool you utter fucking cunt.

Wenger is our best hope of getting out of this. It's the board that's holding him back....You complete cunt.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL, too many c-bombs! 

These defenders look like a move forward, but its pure panic buying, I'm not denying these players are good, and an improvement on what we have, Santos is defo better then Gibbs, but he plays at Fenerbache and he lost his first team place last season my friend told me who pays attention to turkish league.

Mertesacker, looks exactly what we need, but if his so great why is a clubs captain being sold so cheap? Once again though, I'd rather see him at the back then Djourou, so find it hard to complain.

Hope these two fit in nicely, and make an impact, still think we should put a bid in for Cahill again or Samba.

I have no idea whats happening in Midfield! We surely need to sign 1/2 in there, don't we?
Rumours are M'Vila bids, Goetze bids, then Arteta is being looked at from what I've seen.

Park, I actually can't complain with, his supposed to be Bendtners replacement I guess, and I think he will do that very well cos its only bendtner (I'm a fan of Bendtner btw aha)

In mi


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 31, 2011)

u shoulda got that eden hazard chap as well. he's got a good name and he might be good, better yous lot get him than the rentboys or mancs.

u shoulda also got hargreaves, but he's sort of english and 30 so i see why you didn't.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2011)

Yossi's either going to you or us:




			
				twitter said:
			
		

> staying in London...will sign soon ... i will twitt when it happens


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 31, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You really are a tool you utter fucking cunt.
> 
> Wenger is our best hope of getting out of this. It's the board that's holding him back....You complete cunt.


you dont mean me do yer.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2011)

What an amazing 3 panic buys we're making!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 31, 2011)

In light of the immediate circumstances, I'd say they were pretty good buys varying from stopgap solutions to decentish squad players.

The problem is that we're even in the immediate circumstances where we have to see what we can get and then bide our time with our pot of cash until we can make more appropriate long-term buys.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 31, 2011)

Daniel said:


> What an amazing 3 panic buys we're making!


Panic,Panic,Panic haha. There is no quick fix.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 31, 2011)

Now the rumour mill says both Arteta and Benayoun to Arsenal.

Like the other signings they're good players but it sounds more like Hughes's mix and match approach rather than Mancini/Ferguson/ABV's more strategic search for players.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 31, 2011)

Calm down Arsenal dont want you putting the season ticket price up again.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Per Mertesacker signed....hoorah make him captain and let Persie get back to scoring goals.*


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 31, 2011)

*still after yossi and arteta*


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2011)

*Vermaelen sighted at Spurs Lodge?  *


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> *still after yossi and arteta*



Benayoun saying he's signed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Benayoun saying he's signed.


yes just saw that.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2011)

*2253: DONE DEAL*
Another signing in the bag for *Arsene Wenger,* as the Gunners snap up *Yossi Benayoun* on a season-long loan from Chelsea. Just Mikel Arteta to go now...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2011)

Bit of a crock the last couple of seasons, don't think he'll ever recapture his form in the 08-09 season. Still, could do a job for you.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2011)

Bastards.

We've done more business that you this window though I think.

Unfortunately, they're all fucking sales.


----------



## gabi (Aug 31, 2011)

arteta's signed by the looks. now that's a good signing. for a europa league club.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2011)

they're still in the champions league you thick fuck.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2011)

*2310: Confirmed:* Chelsea have signed *Raul Meireles.* And Arsenal have signed *Mikel Arteta* and let *Nicklas Bendtner* join Sunderland on loan. Phew.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm delighted with all 5 of our new boys, time to get the season back on track now.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> they're still in the champions league you thick fuck.



I think said fuck is predicting they'll finish third in the CL group stage


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy with Arteta.

We'll see how the rest perform, end of the day Benayoun is a loan, and I think will be a sub, not starting 11, so his not bad for a backup midfielder, when you look at what we've got in back up.

Not quite the Hazard, Goetze and M'Villa that was predicted though is it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I think said fuck is predicting they'll finish third in the CL group stage


i doubt whether he can predict which way the taps will turn tomorrow morning tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you thick fuck.


always good to see that proud old phrase


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> u shoulda got that eden hazard chap as well. he's got a good name and he might be good, better yous lot get him than the rentboys or mancs.
> 
> u shoulda also got hargreaves, but he's sort of english and 30 so i see why you didn't.



Missed this earlier, Hazard has said from the day they won the french league he would stay with them, and since day one Lille have said they will not sell both Gervinio and Hazard, personally if that was the case I woulda gone for Hazard over Gerv!

Hargreaves, 30 and English, but you missed out extremely injury prone and a huge gamble


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 1, 2011)

Good 48 hours. 5 new arrivals to revitalise us, two of which we've been after for some time (MA/PM). The Korean looks interesting. will get work rate off him at least if his cousins anything to go by, same with Yossi, excellent team grafter. Plus we still have 50 mill to splash in January or Summer.

Get Eden Hazard!!! (ffs)


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2011)

Arteta is the most obv. ploy to buy Wenger a few months you'll ever see. Who are the others?


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Arteta is the most obv. ploy to buy Wenger a few months you'll ever see. Who are the others?



I tell you what, if the Cameroons get a goal back here they're literally gonna catch on fire


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2011)

I have no idea what you're doing but that made me laugh.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 1, 2011)

Just saw the England U21 v Azerbaijan purely to get a look at AOC and Henri. (Eng 6 Az 0). Excellent team performance with some prodigious talent from around the country. Henri scores two, both from AOC crosses and gets man of the match. We know what he's capable of, hopefully a stint at West Ham will get it out more consistently.

A lots been made of the price we've paid for Alex (age, experience, blah, blah). Judging by tonights performance, I think we've got a bargain.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 1, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> To continue your love affair with Arsenal, here are some more comments from AW about your team from this season.
> 
> "The amount of pushing and grabbing in the box is out of this world," he said.
> "I want to draw the referees' attention to these kind of details as they say they are going to be aware of them. Maybe they need extra help"



To be accurate Vilas-Boas referred to "The amount of pushing and grabbing in _each_ box ....."  there was plenty of photo evidence of Mr.Terry & Co. doing what the press took glee in accusing only Stoke of doing! A bit of enlightened reading may help >>> http://www.wsc.co.uk/content/view/7656/38/ ............. Enjoy !


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Just saw the England U21 v Azerbaijan purely to get a look at AOC and Henri. (Eng 6 Az 0). Excellent team performance with some prodigious talent from around the country. Henri scores two, both from AOC crosses and gets man of the match. We know what he's capable of, hopefully a stint at West Ham will get it out more consistently.
> 
> A lots been made of the price we've paid for Alex (age, experience, blah, blah). Judging by tonights performance, I think we've got a bargain.


Rose-tinted _and_ blinkered, just the way Wenger likes you to be. Azerbaijan. LOL.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Rose-tinted _and_ blinkered, just the way Wenger likes you to be. Azerbaijan. LOL.



He dribbles a lot and the opposition don't like it - you can see it all over their faces


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 2, 2011)

Bomber said:


> To be accurate Vilas-Boas referred to "The amount of pushing and grabbing in _each_ box ....." there was plenty of photo evidence of Mr.Terry & Co. doing what the press took glee in accusing only Stoke of doing! A bit of enlightened reading may help >>> http://www.wsc.co.uk/content/view/7656/38/ ............. Enjoy !


LOL "out of context" That's what religous nutters say when you quote from their fucked up books.....

So your manager conveniently seeing this as an "out of context" statement had nothing to do with him sucking Chav cock to get some loans in (which you miserably failed in)?

LOL Fucking bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 2, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> He dribbles a lot and the opposition don't like it - you can see it all over their faces


Not only that, thought his close control and crossing were excellent. Much better then I thought he'd be.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2011)

Two words: Azerbaijan. LOL.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 2, 2011)

You know, I thought it was the case that you could take the piss mercilessly if your team were doing well. I think you may be making a bit of a tit of yourself Mr bottom of the league.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 2, 2011)

England have a very promising bunch at this level. Az were abject in the first half but bucked-up quite considerably in the second. Monday will be a harder game and looking forward to seeing how the next gen cope.

Hightlights here


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Two words: Azerbaijan. LOL.



Suker - first touch like a camel


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2011)

Post reported: Racist!


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Two words: Azerbaijan. LOL.



Exactly.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> You know, I thought it was the case that you could take the piss mercilessly if your team were doing well. I think you may be making a bit of a tit of yourself Mr bottom of the league.


You are, of course, correct.  Even if the game was pretty equal for an hour, losing 3-0 at Old Trafford was humbling.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You are, of course, correct. Even if the game was pretty equal for an hour, losing 3-0 at Old Trafford was humbling.



Liverpool will think ‘we could have won this 2-2


----------



## kained&able (Sep 2, 2011)

lansbury only came good when he become a west ham player. FACT.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just invented a new word, just for Wenger and the goons:

Trouncebackability.

You'll thank me in years to come.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I've just invented a new word, just for Wenger and the goons:
> 
> Trouncebackability.
> 
> You'll thank me in years to come.



Strangely, in slow motion replay, the ball seemed to hang in the air for even longer


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 2, 2011)

Park scores a hat-trick in qualifier v........Lebanon........http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...80.ap.soc.south.korea.lebanon.0125/index.html

Cue London Calling.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> LOL "out of context" That's what religous nutters say when you quote from their fucked up books.....
> 
> So your manager conveniently seeing this as an "out of context" statement had nothing to do with him sucking Chav cock to get some loans in (which you miserably failed in)?
> 
> LOL Fucking bunch of hypocrites.



What the fuck are you on about ? I support Stoke we had one loan attempt fail and have bought in five good signings ? Are you on the Shrooms ?  & why bother with the "Religous nutter" bit ... what has that got to do with anything ....?


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 2, 2011)

What I'm _on_ is none of your business mad

My arse, Pulis get that quote from a journalist and because he wants Romelu Kakaku* on loan ( http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14716748.stm ) he blow up Villa-Boas's shitter.

If this was "out of context" and was about both teams then VB would be the first manager in HISTORY to accuse his own team of committing fowls in the box! If that was AW then Pulis would be fuming.

Hypocrites, prostitutes! (lol)

* Who (BTW) has more talent in his left ring finger then all the wash-ups, has beens, never will be signings & Puli's fully erect cock (all two inch's of it) combined.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 3, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> What I'm _on_ is none of your business mad
> 
> My arse, Pulis get that quote from a journalist and because he wants Romelu Kakaku* on loan ( http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14716748.stm ) he blow up Villa-Boas's shitter.
> 
> ...



You need a lobotomy boy & it's  _*Romelu Lukaku*  you wrist job!*_


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 3, 2011)

Bomber said:


> You need a lobotomy boy & it's _*Romelu Lukaku* you wrist job!*_



Lee Dixon will be up against two South American left-handers tonight


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2011)

Bomber said:


> You need a lobotomy boy & it's _*Romelu Lukaku* you wrist job!*_





HA! HA! HA! You can ONLY get me on a spelling mistake....Classic!

You Cunt.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 3, 2011)

> HA! HA! HA! You can ONLY get me on a spelling mistake....Classic!
> 
> You Cunt.




Well ones spelling & grammar says a lot about a person & yours is particularly poor! So it seems is your interpretation of the Chelsea managers comments. As for your use of that expletive whose use these days reeks of desperation, well ?
Anyway, must rush it's been emotional ...... who knows we'll probably speak again after we 'Maul' you all over again next month ? Mind you your Red card per game count is rising sharply, Arshavin should have been added to the list as well ......... Take care, have a pleasant weekend


----------



## Corax (Sep 3, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Well _*ones*_ spelling & grammar says a lot about a person &...


----------



## Bomber (Sep 3, 2011)

Corax said:


>



I know, but what the fuck ?!


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Well ones spelling & grammar says a lot about a person & yours is particularly poor! So it seems is your interpretation of the Chelsea managers comments. As for your use of that expletive whose use these days reeks of desperation, well ?
> Anyway, must rush it's been emotional ...... who knows we'll probably speak again after we 'Maul' you all over again next month ? Mind you your Red card per game count is rising sharply, Arshavin should have been added to the list as well ......... Take care, have a pleasant weekend


You're so clever you can't tell the difference between a spelling mistake and a typo ("L" being close to "K")...Like I said....What a cunt.

So you are saying that VB was admitting to his players committing fouls in the box?  You really are deluded.

See you at the Grove (indeed) looking forward to the "mauling"

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14522531.stm


----------



## Bomber (Sep 3, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You're so clever you can't tell the difference between a spelling mistake and a typo ("L" being close to "K").......What a cunt.
> 
> So you are saying that VB was admitting to his players committing fouls in the box?  You really are deluded.
> 
> ...



Like I said, must rush ............


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 3, 2011)

Corax said:


>


You could also highlight the use of ampersands as examples of poor grammar.

The rest of the paragraph is woefully inept.

Facepalm indeed


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Like I said, must rush ............


Have a lovely day in Stoke (I'm sure it's possible).....


----------



## Bomber (Sep 3, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> You could also highlight the use of ampersands as examples of poor grammar.
> 
> The rest of the paragraph is woefully inept.
> 
> Facepalm indeed



Go & play in the sand you bore !


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 3, 2011)

You were the one to raise the subject squire


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the football forum, it makes me feel all wise and knowledgeable.


----------



## Nabru57 (Sep 4, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> I love the football forum, it makes me feel all wise and knowledgeable.


Wish we could say the same about master robot, spoiling the forum for everyone.


----------



## Nabru57 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bomber said:


> What the fuck are you on about ? I support Stoke we had one loan attempt fail and have bought in five good signings ? Are you on the Shrooms ?  & why bother with the "Religous nutter" bit ... what has that got to do with anything ....?


Ignor him, he's the reason less people are posting


----------



## kained&able (Sep 4, 2011)

ha ha ga i kive it when people who gave been here all of 5 mins start sounding off like that. amazing.

dave


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2011)

kained&able said:


> ha ha ga i kive it when people who gave been here all of 5 mins start sounding off like that. amazing.
> 
> dave



Seeing how this thread has turned, I MUST point out to you Dave that you have made *SHOCKHORROR* a *TYPO*! DUN DUN DUNNNNNN!
ga would have been ha.

The word you may have been looking for could be one of the following:
Hive
Like
Give
Love
Live

I'm gona assume it was Love.

For gave, it musta been have.

Can we try and get this thread back on track instead of all the petty squabbling?

I for one, can not wait to see Arteta's debut against Swansea, hope Wilshere will be back to join him!

Oh and to avoid this silly typos and people pointing them out, if you use firefox you can download an add-on which tells you when you spell something wrong by underlining it in red, you can then right click and correct.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 4, 2011)

actually i think you'll find i was referencing the ga i kive tribe of upper western sumeria who are were known for the loveable yet idiotic buffoonery in the times of the great Kahns.

To even remotely suggest i have ever made a spelling or grammatical error or even more shockingly a typo is slanderous, libelous and just plain preposterous.

Oh and gonna has two n's so neh! Your firefox spell checker misses hings too!(including firefox weirdly)

dave


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 4, 2011)

kained&able said:


> actually i think you'll find i was referencing the ga i kive tribe of upper western sumeria who are were known for the loveable yet idiotic buffoonery in the times of the great Kahns.
> 
> To even remotely suggest i have ever made a spelling or grammatical error or even more shockingly a typo is slanderous, libelous and just plain preposterous.
> 
> ...



hings? That would have been such a great excuse for typos if you didn't fuck it up at the end


----------



## kained&able (Sep 4, 2011)

damn it!


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 4, 2011)

Spell checker comes as standard with chrome *beams* 

Anyhooo, let's get back on track... Where were we?

Arsenal are shit. As lfc have been incapable of winning the league over the last 8 years we looked to you to help prevent the mancs winning it, even Chelsea managed it a few times, but not your bunch of useless bastards, for that and for 1989 you are a horrible shower of cunts and I hope u get relegated and spurs make the champions league!

Wankers!!!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2011)

kained&able said:


> actually i think you'll find i was referencing the ga i kive tribe of upper western sumeria who are were known for the loveable yet idiotic buffoonery in the times of the great Kahns.
> 
> To even remotely suggest i have ever made a spelling or grammatical error or even more shockingly a typo is slanderous, libelous and just plain preposterous.
> 
> ...



Aha, it tells you got them wrong, it doesn't stop you from doing the typos!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Spell checker comes as standard with chrome *beams*
> 
> Anyhooo, let's get back on track... Where were we?
> 
> ...



Speaking of 1989, I've been trying to get that shirt (One of the best looking Arsenal shirts in history IMO) but you can not get it with the adidas on it, unless you're willing to spend in the region of £80 on eBay!

Can get the shirt without the adidas for bout £40 though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 4, 2011)

one of the best nights of my life


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Speaking of 1989, I've been trying to get that shirt (One of the best looking Arsenal shirts in history IMO) but you can not get it with the adidas on it, unless you're willing to spend in the region of £80 on eBay!
> 
> Can get the shirt without the adidas for bout £40 though.


Can't you get an adidas iron-on transfer or something?  Or find a tailor to embroider it maybe - even that would work out cheaper I'm sure.

Or you could just draw it on in tippex.  That would only cost pence.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2011)

It's the stripes on the arms as well.

May just settle for the replica, found it for £25 off sports direct now.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got an original somewhere (bit of a victim in this respect, always buy the latest kit). The sad part is I got Smith, Thomas and Merson to sign it a while later and my mum put the shirt in the wash......


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2011)

Sweet Mary Mother of Jesus!

Is she still your Mother?


----------



## Nabru57 (Sep 4, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I've got an original somewhere (bit of a victim in this respect, always buy the latest kit). The sad part is I got Smith, Thomas and Merson to sign it a while later and my mum put the shirt in the wash......


And I thought going out with a girl who had a shirt with Seaman on it was bad....Hold that thought!


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 5, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Sweet Mary Mother of Jesus!
> 
> Is she still your Mother?



By the skin of her teeth.

The full story was, I went on holiday......Gave my folks the keys to our flat to look after it (as you do) she saw a piles of "dirty" clothing. Came back after a fantastic time to see it nicely cleaned, ironed and folded, minus the signatures....


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 5, 2011)

Nabru57 said:


> And I thought going out with a girl who had a shirt with Seaman on it was bad....Hold that thought!


Nice one Granpa.

This gives me an excuse to reel out an oldie (which I'm sure you'll remember).

News Flash! Arsenal have been banned from European competition........

They found Seaman at the mouth of the goal.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 6, 2011)

ok, so.......Lets talk AOC (just for london Calling).

*Arsenal winger Oxlade-Chamberlain wins praise for England U21 performance*
Arsenal winger Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain impressed in England U21's victory over Israel.
Key to the team's transformation after the restart was the introduction at the interval of Oxlade-Chamberlain,Arsenal's summer signing fromSouthampton.
Oxlade-Chamberlain was involved in three of England's four goals and coach Stuart Pearce predicts there is much to come from the 18-year-old midfielder.
"I thought he gave us a real lift when he came on," Pearce said.
"His training has looked very, very good when he has been here - we had an 11 v 11 game on the second day when we had got together and after 10 minutes of that I said to Steve (Wigley, Pearce's assistant) 'this kid has got to play'.
"His performance was outstanding just in that 10-minute snapshot.
"He has got a bright future and he played very well here - although we have to nurture all of them, to make sure they all have a bright future."
http://www.tribalfootball.com/artic...n-wins-praise-england-u21-performance-1864201

As I've intimated previously, this kid looks like the real deal.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

You're a proper paid up, evengelical, sing the roof off disciple of the Church of Wenger. And no doubt just as proud of it as are those mormons leafleting the HIgh Street this morning with their wide smiles and utterly fixed, blinded view of the world.


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 6, 2011)

to be fair he's better than the candle faced stroke victim yous lot have in charge.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 6, 2011)

see the west ham site says:



> LANSBURY DOES IT AGAIN....
> 
> Henri Lansbury played a captain's part as he helped England to come from behind and beat Israel 4-1 in an Under-21 friendly on Monday night.
> The Hammers midfielder entered at half-time wearing the skipper's armband with the Young Lions one-nil down on a chilly night at Barnsley's Oakwell ground. Lansbury was a lively presence immediately for Stuart Pearce's men and by the hour mark, the match had turned firmly in the home side's favour....
> ...



He is ours now!

dave


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2011)

I really wanted AOC to go to Spurs.  Saw a bit of him when he was at Saints and he looked like a right-sided Bale.  Him on one side and monkeyboy on the other could have potentially have been devastating.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 6, 2011)

kained&able said:


> see the west ham site says:
> 
> He is ours now!
> 
> dave


We've only let you borrow him for a little while. Please dont break him!


----------



## mitochondria (Sep 6, 2011)

Szczesny - world class performance so far in the POL-GER game.


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 6, 2011)

what kind of crazy person would watch that game when eng-wales is on?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> what kind of crazy person would watch that game when eng-wales is on?



Someone crazy enough to want to watch a decent match.


----------



## mitochondria (Sep 7, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> what kind of crazy person would watch that game when eng-wales is on?



a Polish person


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 7, 2011)

I see Ramsey did well in some game last night. Although on the losing side he still got MoM. Excellent play from the lad...from the Arse' website

Aaron Ramsey captained Wales and was Man of the Match against England at Wembley on Tuesday. After the game, the Arsenal midfielder said: "I am happy with my performance and the team’s performance. We could have got something out of the game, it wasn’t to be, but we can take a lot of positives from the game. We outplayed them in the second half. We did ourselves proud. We did really well and that is two good performances on the bounce now. We can build from that now and take a lot of heart into the next games.” Ramsey was on the scoresheet on Friday as Gary Speed's side beat Montenegro 2-1 in Cardiff.

Oh, wait....I think I hear London Calling......


London_Calling said:


> Two words: England. LOL.



You racialist #*$@bubble.

!Reported!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 7, 2011)

You know how jokes don't work the second time around ....


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You're a proper paid up, evengelical, sing the roof off disciple of the Church of Wenger. And no doubt just as proud of it as are those mormons leafleting the HIgh Street this morning with their wide smiles and utterly fixed, blinded view of the world.



If Glenn Hoddle said one word to his team at half time, it was concentration and focus


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 7, 2011)

I refer you to the post above yours.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I refer you to the post above yours.



Now Manchester United are 2-1 down on aggregate, they are in a better position than when they started the game at 1-1


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You know how jokes don't work the second time around ....


It's the way I tell em....


----------



## chieftain (Sep 7, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I see Ramsey did well in some game last night. Although on the losing side he still got MoM. Excellent play from the lad...from the Arse' website



He did well but he's still far from the finished article.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 7, 2011)

chieftain said:


> He did well but he's still far from the finished article.


Very true.

He's been (obviously) hampered by _that _injury and has had a mixed start to the season for us. I'm hoping for much more from him. He can fill Fab's shoes (i'm sure of it). The geezers got the talent, that's for sure.

The Wales manager said a lot of the players had "come of age" last night and I think you saw that in AR's performance.


----------



## g force (Sep 7, 2011)

Def going to help him having Arteta around too you'd think.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing our new players in action.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 7, 2011)

yup I'd be excited if we'd lost players of the ilk of Nasri and Fabregas and replaced them with Arteta and Benyoun....


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I like to think a little more positively than that. My excitement could turn to rage in a heartbeat, but life's all about the chance maaaaan.


----------



## mitochondria (Sep 7, 2011)

Mertesacker looked good, he's not as slow as I thought he would be.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 8, 2011)

mitochondria, you were right about Chesney v germany (not that I doubted you)....Awesome display.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 8, 2011)

That double save around the halfway mark was fantastic. A great performance.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 8, 2011)

You two should get a room.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 8, 2011)

What, for praising a great performance by one of our players? Or were we mind controlled into believing that it was a great performance?


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> What, for praising a great performance by one of our players? Or were we mind controlled into believing that it was a great performance?


We're not allowed to talk about good performances of our players on here. The like's of LC find it disturbing.

I wonder if other team threads have this problem?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2011)

no one listens to lc on the west ham thread!


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> no one listens to lc on the west ham thread!


Good strategy (must try it), but dosent he just end up as the elephant in the room everbody's trying not to smell?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 8, 2011)

He's too chickenshit to post on the NUFC thread these days.


----------



## Corax (Sep 8, 2011)

The who?


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> He's too chickenshit to post on the NUFC thread these days.


Ah, that explains his increased loitering 'round these parts.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> The who?


Eh?....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 8, 2011)

He was making a very funny joke. He's forgotten about the football club for whom Shola Ameobi has scored more goals in European competitions than Tottenham Hotspur FC. See how funny they are? No wonder they stare at barcodes on tins of beans all day.

Although, how much of a biscuit do you have to be to not get that? Fucking london pricks.


----------



## Corax (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, that lot Carol Andrews used to play for!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## paulhackett (Sep 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Deleted picture of stokey spuddy cunt



Jari Litmanen should be made compulsory


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Good strategy (must try it), but dosent he just end up as the elephant in the room everbody's trying not to smell?


Hes like an embarressing old uncle at a teen dance


----------



## agricola (Sep 8, 2011)

Arsenal have won something!

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/world-of-sport/article/66828/


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2011)

That is ridiculous!

What a bunch of cunts...


----------



## Diamond (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the new look team tomorrow. Who would you like to see start and in what combination. It's quite a tricky one with so many new faces. The following 4-3-3 would be interesting:

                   Chesney
Sagna  Mertesacker  Koscielney   Gibbs
                  Frimprong
            Arteta         Ramsey
     Walcott                   Arshavin
                    Van Persie


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 9, 2011)

Is Walcott really a starting player?


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Is Walcott really a starting player?



Think of a number between 10 and 11


----------



## Diamond (Sep 10, 2011)

Interesting but not very well written article here about the pattern of Wenger's transfer dealings and how the purchases this window fit into that:

http://www.epltalk.com/wenger-panic-buys-and-historical-truths-in-the-transfer-market-34460

Put simply, it doesn't make for very reassuring reading.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 10, 2011)

Lord knows Wenger is flawed - and deeply flawed - in a number of respects but I can't agree with that analysis.

There are at least two factors not taken into account; the period (long since gone) when Wenger was ahead of the field in scouting and signing young players from Europe - including half the team that went so long without losing, and second he still has (or maybe just lost) a huge advantage in relation to developing players who are either French by birth or qualified to play for France - Nasri will change that default.

You take away that edge and he's got nothing, except an inexplicable wage bill and not a lot on the bench.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 10, 2011)

My regular streaming site is down. If anyone's got any alternatives, a PM with details would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 10, 2011)

Goal of real, real quality from Arshavin. The resurgence starts here.

(Also finally found a good stream - PM if anyone wants it)


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 10, 2011)

get walcott off.

have to take these chances at 1-0 :-(


----------



## Diamond (Sep 10, 2011)

Not the most convincing performance. Unsurprisingly, the team looked disjointed. I don't have very high hopes for us in Dortmund next week.


----------



## aylee (Sep 12, 2011)

If I was an Arsenal fan, I'd be seriously concerned.  Swansea should have got something out of that game, maybe even all three points.  Mertesacker looked vulnerable at the back .... unless he improves from that performance, he's not going to sort out their defensive problems.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 12, 2011)

lansbury looks classier and classier by the day. i'm already interested to know what his plans are come then end of he season.

dave


----------



## Diamond (Sep 12, 2011)

As far as I understand we've let him enter the final year of his contract.

Chances of him signing a new one v letting his current one run down and joining the highest bidder: Samir Nasri


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd be gutted if Lansbury went to another club. The lads got what it takes and he would be perfect replacement for AA who I think will leave next summer.

Saturday was tense. Swansea are a good technical team and they should have got at least a point from the game. Excellent goalkeeping and bad finishing saved us. All we can hope for is to steady the ship and wait for injuries and suspensions to play out and for the new recruits to bed in. I really want to see AOC given a start soon too.

We get to see a more full strength team in the Euro's, which should prove interesting.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2011)

Diamond said:


> As far as I understand we've let him enter the final year of his contract.


_*emails Levy*_


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 13, 2011)

Corax said:


> _*emails Levy*_


I wince eveyrtime I read that........

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-ar...d&utm_campaign=Feed:+arsenal-news+(News+Feed)

(phew!....)


----------



## kained&able (Sep 13, 2011)

booo! he should be ours.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 14, 2011)

kained&able said:


> booo! he should be ours.
> 
> dave


We could have done with him last night.

Thought last night was reminiscent of the GG Days, mass defence and hit them on the break, except we didnt do the "hit them on the break" bit.

Very untogether disjointed performance against a (imo) average side. This is to be expected with so many new arrivals. There has to be a visable curve shown in the next few games, or we are in trouble.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 14, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> We could have done with him last night.
> 
> Thought last night was reminiscent of the GG Days, mass defence and hit them on the break, except we didnt do the "hit them on the break" bit.
> 
> Very untogether disjointed performance against a (imo) average side. This is to be expected with so many new arrivals. There has to be a visable curve shown in the next few games, or we are in trouble.


Not a great performance tbh but a draw away to the German champs is not to be sniffed at,looks like it's going to be a tight group,that Gotze looked tasty,shame our bid didn't succeed


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 15, 2011)

@Gingerman

If you'd given me 1-1 before the match I would have bitten your hand off. So yeah, all things considered it's a good result.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2011)

A draw is fine as long as you follow the general rule; win at home, draw away.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> A draw is fine as long as you follow the general rule; win at home, draw away.


Agree.

Not losing is important away from home, 1-1 would be the second best result we could have hoped for.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 17, 2011)

Encouraging performance so far...

Good match too.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 17, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Encouraging performance so far...
> 
> Good match too.


eh? Blackburn are very bad, you know. You lot should be out of sight.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 17, 2011)

Blackburn are a better team than their recent performances or league position implies.

We are also unfortunate not the be three goals up.

So, you sir, are trundling out piffle, as per usual.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 17, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Blackburn are a better team than their recent performances or league position implies.
> 
> We are also unfortunate not the be three goals up.
> 
> So, you sir, are trundling out piffle, as per usual.


Talk about lowered expectations...

They're 3rd fav's to go down i.e. the people who put large sums of money where their opinions are think they will go down. Prob with another manager.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 17, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Blackburn are a better team than their recent performances or league position implies.
> 
> We are also unfortunate not the be three goals up.
> 
> So, you sir, are trundling out piffle, as per usual.


they're not. In terms of personnel, manager, team they're there or thereabouts the worst in the division. If their results under Kean had been replicated in one season instead of over half of two, they'd be among the worst teams in the history of the premier league.

Finally, no, you're not unlucky to be 3 up, you're Arsenal. This is what Arsenal do. Oh, and look, now they're drawing and shitting their little collective pants


----------



## Deareg (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh dear


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 17, 2011)

and now losing


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 17, 2011)

arsenal should have had this wrapped up by half time. gervinho scored but he also ruined 3 gilt edge chances - he had one himself when he had more time and shot over the bar - could have squared it. he should have put in arshavin, it was an easy ball. he should have set up van persie instead of shooting.

now we're in the shit because we can't defend set pieces and one of our best players is coming off for walcott :-(


----------



## little_legs (Sep 17, 2011)

I think this Blackburn game is an epitome of what our season will be like. We are in a freefall. I no longer listen to the commentary hoping for a win, I just hope we can manage a draw.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 17, 2011)

Who's side are the Arsenal players on?


----------



## Corax (Sep 17, 2011)

Arsenal have the makings of a solid team, but they're missing a couple of players in midfield I think.  They need someone to coordinate things and pull strings in the middle, plus a more attacking midfielder with a bit of zip and creativity.

heheheh


----------



## Corax (Sep 17, 2011)

On a more positive note, I wouldn't be surprised to see Wenger leading the race very soon.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 17, 2011)

Steve Kean's record at Blackburn Rovers:

Played 27, won 6, Drawn 8, Lost 13 Total 26 points.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 17, 2011)

Corax said:


> Arsenal have the makings of a solid team, but they're missing a couple of players in midfield I think. They need someone to coordinate things and pull strings in the middle, plus a more attacking midfielder with a bit of zip and creativity.
> 
> heheheh



wenger's defensive cpabailities have always been suspect. he inherited a club with a rich heritage in defending which luckly for him ran all the way through to when sol campbell left, even if the likes of adams and keown were gone. the last 4-5 years the defensive tactics and players have been all him and they've been severely lacking.

koscielny and djorou are a disgrace to the club.

watching the first half i don't know how we've lost this game, but how many times has that been said about arsenal? a very typical display. i'm seriously pissed off with gervinho


----------



## mattie (Sep 17, 2011)

Beeb statistics say Blackburn are winning 4-2 despite only having 3 attempts on target.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 17, 2011)

The defending is unbelievably bad, I thought the performance at United was just one of those days, but it seems that you really are that bad at the back.


----------



## xes (Sep 17, 2011)

Blimey, I go out at half time to get some pain, and come back and it's 4-2 

that's well funny


----------



## kained&able (Sep 17, 2011)

no way in hell arsenal arsenal will qualify for championsleague this year.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 17, 2011)

The Church of Wenger some moments ago:


Diamond said:


> We are also unfortunate not the be three goals up.


----------



## mattie (Sep 17, 2011)

Arsenal killing themselves here.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 17, 2011)

Wenger loses the second half. Again, again. 3-1 against ..... Steve Kean.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 17, 2011)

fuck that.

there must be such stale air at the club. how many times can wenger say ' come one lads, next week will be different. the season starts here'.

you've got some shit players arsene!


----------



## Corax (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe Blackburn are actually really really good?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 17, 2011)

Blackburn are virtual bankers to go down.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 17, 2011)

Yakubu looks a mean machine. Arsenal - where did it go so wrong?


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 17, 2011)

was that a penalty at the end? robinson on walcott?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 17, 2011)

jugularvein said:


> was that a penalty at the end? robinson on walcott?


probably. 2 own goals, 1 offside goal, and no pen. Feel sorry for yourselves, go on.


----------



## xes (Sep 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> no way in hell arsenal arsenal will qualify for championsleague this year.
> 
> dave


As much as i'd like to believe that, it's far too early to say that. 5 games in is still early days, man U had a bit of a poor start last season (or the season before i can't remember) and they still ended up oop top.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 17, 2011)

Are Arsenal being the comedy team this year, Liverpool did it at the start last season and it looks like it's arsenals turn this season.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 17, 2011)

xes said:


> As much as i'd like to believe that, it's far too early to say that. 5 games in is still early days, man U had a bit of a poor start last season (or the season before i can't remember) and they still ended up oop top.


thought they were going to struggle anyway and that was before losing nasri and them being shit.

dave


----------



## mattie (Sep 17, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Are Arsenal being the comedy team this year, Liverpool did it at the start last season and it looks like it's arsenals turn this season.



I enjoyed it more when it was spuds.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 17, 2011)

mattie said:


> I enjoyed it more when it was spuds.



The comedy comes from a formerly good side suddenly going shit, I don't think spuds could have that applied to them. I'd rather it was Man Utd or Chelsea but Arsenal will do for a few cheap laughs.


----------



## mattie (Sep 17, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> The comedy comes from a formerly good side suddenly going shit, I don't think spuds could have that applied to them. I'd rather it was Man Utd or Chelsea but Arsenal will do for a few cheap laughs.



I'd agree - we went very, very shit but then we were never that far from that level in the first instance.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 17, 2011)

Have Arsenal actually given up on having a defence now? 14 goals conceded in 5 games.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 17, 2011)

Desperate stuff,Wenger's going to have to earn his reputed £6 million a year salary this fucking season,might  be a good idea to bring someone like Keown back as defensive coach,I mean 14 goals conceded in 4 league matches ffs, least the Irish rugby result provided some cheer today.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 17, 2011)

It just gets better .....  Just suffer


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2011)

A vert weakend first team, others are seeing a chance to take a big scalp. The pre-match stuff in papers would have been read and had an affect also.

However, seeing a big name team start so badly is encouraging. If only ManU would topple also. They won't. It's their season again.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 17, 2011)

Blackburn apparently had 3 shots on target, scored four goals. Arsenal scored 5 goals and still lost....


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 17, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> A vert weakend first team, others are seeing a chance to take a big scalp. The pre-match stuff in papers would have been read and had an affect also.
> 
> However, seeing a big name team start so badly is encouraging. If only ManU would topple also. They won't. It's their season again.


I bet teams are really looking forward to playing us atm,they know they've got a chance of a result.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2011)

At this rate Arsenal fans may not have to pay for another away ticket all season.


----------



## Corax (Sep 17, 2011)

At least it changes the topic of conversation for them.  They've been having to put up with eight-two jokes four three weeks now.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Blackburn are virtual bankers to go down.



This is absolute nonsense of the first order. Wouldn't expect anything less from you LC.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

Diamond said:


> This is absolute nonsense of the first order. Wouldn't expect anything less from you LC.




Blackburn under Steve Kean

Played 27 won 6, points 26.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2011)

Cesc looks unbelievable right now but then again unlike the last few seasons hes not carrying a whole fucking team on his shoulders


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 18, 2011)

FFS... Wenger's gotta go if thing don't change soon. Don't hate the haters, hate the game!! 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/arsenal-wenger-time-to-sack-him.274744/


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2011)

The press are reminding me of that film Shallow Hal - what they thought for years as beautiful and youthful is revealed for what it really is..

I suppose it really isn't helping that the contrast between the reinvented, youthful Man Utd and the crumbling, mumbling Wenger is so immediate.
.


----------



## Gmart (Sep 18, 2011)

Wenger should phone Tony Adams and get him in to do the defense - pay him as much as necessary.

Then Arsenal rises from the ashes and wins the quadruple etc


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 18, 2011)

Hard game to analyse objectively after throwing away yet another lead.

The first half was the best I've seen us play for many games. The second we looked like dear caught in headlights...Totally unprepared for the inevitable Blackburn onslaught.

It's also worth pointing out is two Ogs and an offside goal really does show some pretty bad luck, which is no excuse as the game should have been buried in the first half (maybe the players thought it had been?).


----------



## Deareg (Sep 18, 2011)

The two own goals weren't down to bad luck though, they were down to rank bad defending, and it was this bad defending that cost the third goal too and Arsenal the game.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 18, 2011)

True. Defending remains a problem and I think it's a team thing. We need the likes of Frim' or Coc' to anchor in the midfield and stay there. It's too easy to go through our midfield at the moment.

But then again we do have Arteta and Yossi in there, and they'll take time to establish a partnership. The second half looked like a team that had hardly played together.

We have to build from the positives of the first half.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 18, 2011)

you've got two seasons left in the premier. winter and spring.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 18, 2011)

discokermit said:


> you've got two seasons left in the premier. winter and spring.



that would be funny if it wasn't still technically summer


----------



## Gmart (Sep 18, 2011)

Arteta looked good!


----------



## discokermit (Sep 18, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> that would be funny if it wasn't still technically summer


edited for artistic reasons. it would have been a bit wordy if i had included 'a bit of summer, autumn' and started off with 'three and a bit' seasons.

it's what's known as a 'joke'. it doesn't bear too much scrutiny.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> that would be funny if it wasn't still technically summer


He is technically correct because the goons don't play again until after 22nd September.

/don't fucking care anyway


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

Gmart said:


> Arteta looked good!


Not half as good as the half-the-price Scott Parker.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

Gets the decade long pomposity and self-delusion about right:

*Ridiculing Arsenal to become a hate crime*


> An FA spokesman said: "On the face of it, it's easy to laugh at Wenger's crestfallen incomprehension and his magisterial inability to shoulder any of the blame, to titter about the team's complete absence of backbone and to guffaw at the gulf between them and the top teams they used to compete against.
> 
> "Sorry, where was I going with this?"


http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...-arsenal-to-become-a-hate-crime-201109194319/


----------



## elfman (Sep 19, 2011)

So... Arsenal are having a good season then?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 19, 2011)

Well no?

Is it not one of the worst starts in history?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I'm 30 and I can never remember us being in 17th position. We've managed to reach the dizzying heights of 12th though!!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> pomposity



Oh, the irony.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you come back just because the ignore function isn't installed yet?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Did you come back just because the ignore function isn't installed yet?



Truth sting a little, at all? You great puffed up bladder of hot air.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

I suspect you're over-estimating the value of your contribution.

Ignore or no ignore, we won't talk again.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

Is that a metaphor for the season?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 19, 2011)

No it's a "no fucking petty squabbles on the thread please" reminder.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I suspect you're over-estimating the value of your contribution.



Oh, the irony.

Like I said, you're a self-important windbang. Nothing changes.



> Ignore or no ignore, we won't talk again.



Result.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 19, 2011)

hope arsen sorts it out. he's a damn fine manager and it would be sad to see his arsenal career end in this manner.


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2011)

Typo in your post Mungy, it's spelled 'funny'.  How that came out as 'sad' I can't figure, the keys are nowhere near each other.


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 19, 2011)

I`m interested if can you give me the name of any manager whose career hasn`t ended on a low ? We may hark back to the glory days all of us ( I`m a I hammer and have  to go back further than most ) but they all go on a low , I think his time has come.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

He won't go, they'll just promote him upstairs.

And that's when the problems will really begin..... whatever happens, he'll be in the shadows - like King Kev or The Messiah at Newcastle, but a thousands times worse.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 19, 2011)

bit like you lot post Nicholson....No?What's it been since you won the league....(?) 50 years (or more?)


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

That's an interesting comparison. For you, it's remarkable...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Betcha Fergie won't retire on a low, the sozzled cunt.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> That's an interesting comparison. For you, it's remarkable...



I come from a family of Spuds...It's fun to remind them....


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 20, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14977442.stm
Arsene's been given the dreaded vote of confidence


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14977442.stm
> Arsene's been given the dreaded vote of confidence


And Shrewsbury are demonstrating the wisdom of that vote.

1-0 down against League Two opposition.  At home.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 20, 2011)

Words cannot express how I feel right now.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 20, 2011)

Do try, though.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 20, 2011)

Fuckcunt. Arsefuck. Fuckcunt. Fuckarse. Flabbyflange. FUCKINGSHITFUCK.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 20, 2011)

But you got an equaliser against the run of play and held back the Shrewsbury menace. Progression in the Rumbelows Cup is now a real possibility. You gooners. Never happy.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 20, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> But you got an equaliser against the run of play and held back the Shrewsbury menace. Progression in the Rumbelows Cup is now a real possibility. You gooners. Never happy.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2011)

Arsene got a vote of confidence today, so he's safe eh?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 20, 2011)

In all honesty, I've no fucking idea. Normally it would be black and white but nothing makes sense at Arsenal at the moment.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 20, 2011)

think there might be an upset at the emirates tonight - fancy arsenal will win


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 20, 2011)

Feed the Ox and he will score,fuck me we've actually had a goal scored by someone shooting from outside the box.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 20, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> think there might be an upset at the emirates tonight - fancy arsenal will win


Pleanty of time for a bit of comedy defending.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2011)

Good news everyone; he wants to stay for another 14 years!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14998653.stm


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2011)

Went to see the game last night and again no consistency between the two halves. Frustrating to watch the team play very well for ten min's and then play on the back foot for the rest of the half.

Second half was totally different, all of a sudden we were closing down and playing like professionals. Some very good performances in the second but the two who were good throughout were Coq' and AOC.

Thought Coq' and Frimpong worked well together and AOC was revelationary. Everytime he got the ball there was a palpable tingle of excitement and anticipation in the crowd....

The kid's going places.


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2011)

I hate you for signing him.  Bale on one wing and AOC on the other would have been unstoppable.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> I hate you for signing him. Bale on one wing and AOC on the other would have been unstoppable.


Can't say I was too pleased when you signed Modric.....(But yeah Bale and him would be formidable)....


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2011)

I took some convincing his uncle was Neville Chamberlain.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I took some convincing his uncle was Neville Chamberlain.


Really? (as in "peace of paper" Chamberlain?)


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2011)

same name, but that's all.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 24, 2011)

Want to see AOC and Miyaichi now...


----------



## Diamond (Sep 24, 2011)

Still dire pressing and abysmal defending though. Not encouraging despite the scoreline.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 24, 2011)

Awfully quiet, oh, its cos we won!

Just watched highlights, looked like they played well, but in all seriousness its Bolton, next week is a huge game though!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Awfully quiet, oh, its cos we won!
> 
> Just watched highlights, looked like they played well, but in all seriousness its Bolton, next week is a huge game though!


Crisis over......for a week at least,and we didn't concede a comedy og either.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking forward to next Sunday!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 26, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14636507.stm
Thats Wilshere's season over then :-(


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2011)

More like back in three months due to a 'miracle recovery'. Etc.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14636507.stm
> Thats Wilshere's season over then :-(


Yay!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2011)

This is the most interesting free tool around. Thought you might like to see the contrast between Fabregas and Arteta - fwiw, personally I suspect Bolton are a fair bit weaker this season:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/sep/26/premier-league-chalkboard-analysis


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 27, 2011)

Bad news on Jack but this gives Ramsey a chance to show what he's worth.

A word (up) for RvP....100 goals, the 17th in Gunner history. Well done that man.....


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 27, 2011)

Interesting seeing your old keeper and Drogba at Oktoberfest. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...9/Didier-Drogba-Jens-Lehmann-Oktoberfest.html

What's Mr Drogba saying to that gorgeous blonde/ opportunistic whore* (delete as applicable).


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr. Drogba to Blond......"What do you think about the recent discovery at LHC that certain particles under the right conditions exceed the speed of light?"

Obviously....


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 28, 2011)

Jaysus we made hard work of that,our "defending" for their goal was diabolicial,need to get our shit sorted out or Sunday could be painfull


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2011)

You'll all a bit subdued given what's occuring on Sunday..... Let's hope it doesn't end up another Sunshine Bus job:







Will Cleo be playing?


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2011)

Yawn....(you really are a bore you know)


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2011)

(That's a 'no', I think).


----------



## Corax (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2011)

Corax said:


>



And then a three game suspension? 

Glad to see you lot are giving him the lurve he so craves.....


----------



## Corax (Sep 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> And then a three game suspension?
> 
> Glad to see you lot are giving him the lurve he so craves.....


If it's what he needed to carry on playing like he has been, I'd let him put his willy inside my bottom.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> If it's what he needed to carry on playing like he has been, I'd let him put his willy inside my bottom.


You liking cock doest surprise me.....


----------



## Corax (Sep 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You liking cock doest surprise me.....


Club emblem innit.

Anyway, I reckon Ade would treat me better than most of my exes.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> Club emblem innit.
> 
> Anyway, I reckon Ade would treat me better than most of my exes.


----------



## Corax (Sep 30, 2011)

New tagline.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> New tagline.


Awesome...


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

Just to pre-empt any debate, no, it wasn't feckin handball.


----------



## agricola (Oct 2, 2011)

What an awful goal to concede.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

Suck my cockerel.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

It's all rather quiet round here....


----------



## chieftain (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## mitochondria (Oct 3, 2011)

Sagna - broken leg


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

Steve McLaren's looking for a job.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 3, 2011)

One day we'll get a wonder goal from 25 plus yards (re Bentley/Rose/Walker).

One day one of our players on a yellow will control the ball with his hand score and go into the crowd and not get a second yellow and not get sent off.....

One day (mark my words) we'll get jammy again.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2011)

mitochondria said:


> Sagna - broken leg


As a certain manager would say " we're down to the bare bones"


----------



## xes (Oct 3, 2011)

he did fall rather arkwardly, looked like he knew right away that something had gone shnap. Sorry to hear he's busted his leg, that's a bummer.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, looked pretty bad. Nobodies fault, just one of those things.

Must say, we are a little fucked this season. Things going from bad to worse. Big money needs to be spent just to cover injuries in January...


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> One day we'll get a wonder goal from 25 plus yards (re Bentley/Rose/Walker).
> 
> One day one of our players on a yellow will control the ball with his hand score and go into the crowd and not get a second yellow and not get sent off.....
> 
> One day (mark my words) we'll get jammy again.


Same old fucking same yesterday,plenty of possession, miss a few chances, let some soft goals in,unless we somehow cobble together some sort of  a winning run over the next few months we can kiss goodbye to that great cash cow the Champs League this season.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah, looked pretty bad. Nobodies fault, just one of those things.
> 
> Must say, we are a little fucked this season. Things going from bad to worse. Big money needs to be spent just to cover injuries in January...


Cathill might leave the sinking ship that is Bolton for our own version in Jan


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> One day we'll get a wonder goal from 25 plus yards (re Bentley/Rose/Walker).
> 
> One day one of our players on a yellow will control the ball with his hand score and go into the crowd and not get a second yellow and not get sent off.....
> 
> One day (mark my words) we'll get jammy again.


Typical whiney Wenger-inspired bollocks.

The keeper had the 'wonder goal' totally covered, and then he didn't - it was just a hit and hope from 25-yards. Of course, a second reason why Tottenham always take a punt from that distance against the goons is... obvious.

If all but one of the goon defenders didn't think it was hand ball - and nor did the keeper - that'll do for me.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice crowd you've got at Arsenal:


> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp branded the Arsenal supporters who sang offensive chants at Emmanuel Adebayor in the north London derby win as "disgusting".
> Some sections of the Arsenal support mocked the killing of three members of the Togo party during the African Nations Cup last January which Adebayor survived.
> Redknapp admits he was outraged to hear the songs, and said: "It was disgusting, yeah, disgusting. There was some pretty disgusting chanting at me but that's life. How do you chant something like that to someone? You can't be right mentally. You need help."
> He added: "There are kids up there as well. It's got no place anywhere in life, that sort of stuff."
> ...


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

dp


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh well...Match's the pedophile chants towards Wenger, but you dont see him/us moan about it.

There are no angles in the stands buster.....


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Nice crowd you've got at Arsenal:


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-abuse-at-Real-Madrids-Emmanuel-Adebayor.html
Almost as nice as the Spud crowd.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone want to talk about football?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Anyone want to talk about football?


The crowd is an integral part of what football is all about. So what do you think about those chants?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2011)

editor said:


> The crowd is an integral part of what football is all about. So what do you think about those chants?


Not big and not clever but every club's got arsehole fans even your own I bet.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't care about a few brain dead goons. Why should I?

Not a great match, but I thought hugely interesting from a tactical pov...


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 3, 2011)

editor said:


> The crowd is an integral part of what football is all about. So what do you think about those chants?


I was there in the Arsenal section and was disgusted. It wasn't a small minority singing it either. Reminded me of why I stopped attending games regularly. Not that I think the racism Spurs fans aimed at Adebayor when he was Arsenal was any better.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I don't care about a few brain dead goons. Why should I?


Because it's your fucking club. Where's your pride, man?


----------



## mattie (Oct 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Because it's your fucking club. Where's your pride, man?



L_C, for all his faults, is no gooner.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2011)

mattie said:


> L_C, for all his faults, is no gooner.


Dunno know about that,for a non-gooner he certainly does a fair bit of posting on this thread


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Not a great match, but I thought hugely interesting from a tactical pov...



United, and perhaps City these days, would have scored a hatful against either defence. Arsenal should have made more of Van Der Vaart's refusal to do any defensive work whatsover. Surprised took as long as it did for Bungpuss to replace him with the more defensive Sandro.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

mattie said:


> L_C, for all his faults, is no gooner.


Is he not? Oh well.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Is he not? Oh well.


Do keep up.

Like I said, there are no angles on the stands, and the chants are disgusting from all sections. It's the society we live in.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 3, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Do keep up.
> 
> Like I said, there are no angles on the stands, and the chants are disgusting from all sections. It's the society we live in.



There are definitely angles on all stands.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 3, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> There are definitely angles on all stands.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

I think you'll find I'm an evenly balanced, objective observer of all thinks related to the evangelical Church of Wenger.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 3, 2011)

Its pleasing/odd how quickly beating you lot is becoming "the norm"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Its pleasing/odd how quickly beating you lot is becoming "the norm"


i remember going to see spurs arsenal years back when it was the same score as yesterday - ruel fox i think scored for spurs. we bounced back then and we'll bounce back this time too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Do keep up.
> 
> Like I said, there are no angles on the stands, and the chants are disgusting from all sections. It's the society we live in.


there are angles and even some saxons


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Its pleasing/odd how quickly beating you lot is becoming "the norm"


Wouldn't call 2 or 3 Spud wins in the last 15 years "the norm",


----------



## chieftain (Oct 3, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i remember going to see spurs arsenal years back when it was the same score as yesterday - ruel fox i think scored for spurs. we bounced back then and we'll bounce back this time too.



You haven't even hit the floor to begin your bounce back yet


----------



## Corax (Oct 3, 2011)

Ruel Fox... now there was an archetypal 'unfulfilled potential' player.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2011)

he was no andy sinton


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

Troubling views from an ex-goon who usually knows what he's talking about:


> Former Arsenal defender Lee Dixon believes the Gunners' current defensive problems could leave them struggling to make the Premier League's* top eight.*



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15152030.stm


----------



## Nabru57 (Oct 3, 2011)

And our profits down what a shit season


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

chieftain said:


> You haven't even hit the floor to begin your bounce back yet


yeh yeh. sadly for spurs the season's over 38 games and not one or two.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2011)

AOC did _reasonably_ well last night for the U21s ( * )

I was surprised he didnt come on against the Spuds, 'think the kid's ready for a start.

**@LC*


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2011)

... against a team garnered from a population similiar in size to .... Lambeth. Heroic.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 7, 2011)

he does look like a decent player shame there is no one experienced to play alongside him and help him through his first few seasons.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2011)

Indeed, otherwise there's every chance he'll turn out like Cleo.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Indeed, otherwise there's every chance he'll turn out like Cleo.


_Cleo_ had better stats then Bale last season. Scored more goals and had more assists. So yeah, bring it on.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2011)

Sometimes the delusion/Church of Wenger leaps off into way, way weird territory....


----------



## kained&able (Oct 7, 2011)

no no irobot bale is the better player, he allowed luka to play his game more effectively as everyone doubled up on bale, thus giving modric more space.

or something

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2011)

More than that dave, but it's a start.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> More than that dave, but it's a start.


I saw the game again. You were lucky all the way through. You jammy cheating cunts.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 7, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I saw the game again. You were lucky all the way through. You jammy cheating cunts.



good god man, you're so last week


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2011)

It took me some time to get the gumption together to watch it again.

You cheating cunts....


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2011)

He's the bollocks, unfortunately. 

ETA: AOC


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> It took me some time to get the gumption together to watch it again.
> 
> You cheating cunts....


Are you convincing yourself it was handball?  Was it fuck.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2011)

damn bloodly right I am...CHEATS!!!!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2011)

Double...


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2011)

Let's play spot the difference.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 7, 2011)

Read in the Sunday Times that we have the worst record in the PL for letting in goals from set-pieces over the last 3 seasons.52% of goals conceded since the start of the 2009-10 season up to the present have come from set-pieces,a rather damning statistic.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2011)

Corax said:


> Let's play spot the difference.





Corax said:


>



 B'Jesus



I shoudlnt have left it a week, you obviously have strategy in place...Which I appreciate. But will have to wait for a full reply from me as a few pints has rendered me incapable of dealing with the minutia of anatomy (I'm sure you understand)....


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Read in the Sunday Times that we have the worst record in the PL for letting in goals from set-pieces over the last 3 seasons.52% of goals conceded since the start of the 2009-10 season up to the present have come from set-pieces,a rather damning statistic.


If you're trying to get our fellow Gunners depressed, nice try but I can do better....

http://www.sportingintelligence.com...echnically-best-but-not-winning-title-130901/


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 7, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> If you're trying to get our fellow Gunners depressed, nice try but I can do better....
> 
> http://www.sportingintelligence.com...echnically-best-but-not-winning-title-130901/


Lies, damned lies, and statistics


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 8, 2011)

Fuck all that nonsense about 'crunching massive databases':

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/chalkboards/7661413Fd965O403v0bR

Kaboul won 10/10 tackles, the entire goons team 26/61 - 42%. That's on the back of Modric/Parker making 82 passes and the three-man goon midfield making 242 - and getting next to no where. I'm sure it was very pretty.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 8, 2011)

All irrelevant as Van De Fart should have been sent off for handball.


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> All irrelevant as Van De Fart should have been sent off for handball.


"The goal was disallowed for the recently invented offence of chestball"


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> "The goal was disallowed for the recently invented offence of chestball"


Be that as it may. He still should have been sent off for second yellow for going into the crowd. I dont like the rule, "but them there is the rules" (as they say).

Shite ref (as usual)


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 8, 2011)

Slightly more interested in the football than some bogus MotD 'talking point' filler, i.e. 42% of tackles won.


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Be that as it may. He still should have been sent off for second yellow for going into the crowd. I dont like the rule, "but them there is the rules" (as they say).


The toppest of trumps in the laws of the game though, is that what the ref says goes.

I'm just looking forward to St Farcenal's day.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Be that as it may. He still should have been sent off for second yellow for going into the crowd. I dont like the rule, "but them there is the rules" (as they say).
> 
> Shite ref (as usual)


The game has changed that much and with so much interference from the various governing bodies that If the refs applied the letter of the law to every instance in a game, we would end up playing 6 a side in most matches.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> The game has changed that much and with so much interference from the various governing bodies that If the refs applied the letter of the law to every instance in a game, we would end up playing 6 a side in most matches.


Tell that to that idiot that reff'd the Camp Nou match. If it was one of our players I can guarantee the goal wouldn't have stood for hand ball and if it had then our scorer would have been sent off for going into the crowd.

From a Gooner perspective, leeway in the rules only EVER extends to the team we play against.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Tell that to that idiot that reff'd the Camp Nou match. If it was one of our players I can guarantee the goal wouldn't have stood for hand ball and if it had then our scorer would have been sent off for going into the crowd.
> 
> From a Gooner perspective, leeway in the rules only EVER extends to the team we play against.


Bollox, it happens to every team, I remember Dennis Irwin missing the FA cup final for the same thing.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Bollox, it happens to every team, I remember Dennis Irwin missing the FA cup final for the same thing.



You are mistaken mate, Arsenal always have an uphill struggle cos of the conspiracies, init?


----------



## deadringer (Oct 10, 2011)

Are those the same conspiracies that Dalglish was talking about against Liverpool?


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 11, 2011)

There was an Optastat that equalised all decisions by the ref of all teams in the EPL and Arsenal finished second last year. Man U remained first.

There is a case that bad decisions by the ref has a more detrimental effect on the Arsenal, although all teams suffer (except Man U)

I'll dig out the webpage (if I can fined it) later.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2011)

*bump* from the bottom of page 2; getting harder to find this thread as the season wears on....

Anyway, a decent mid-table scrap at the Death Star atm, in case any of you still watch. Currently half time.

Bonus stat:


> Robin van Persie is the only Arsenal outfield player to have won a trophy with the club


----------



## Daniel (Oct 16, 2011)

Hopefully a result that will help us progress in the season!

Larsson FK was something else though!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 17, 2011)

Yup Larssons goal was spectacular...But so were RvPs....

Slowly (very slowly) we're getting our mojo back...The first twenty mins we were superb but their goal broken this brittle confidence we have, which is unacceptable. Second half was much better and we didnt let our heads get down and that eventually paid off. Lots to still improve on but we're heading in the right direction.


----------



## elfman (Oct 17, 2011)

Slightly related to this thread but not specific to this season...

There's an Arsenal shop in the town I live in, which apparently is almost 6000 miles away from the London. It's called TangXia in Southern China. Next time I go past I'll get a photo. I'm not sure how well the place is doing because I'm yet to see anyone wearing an Arsenal shirt...


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 17, 2011)

elfman said:


> Slightly related to this thread but not specific to this season...
> 
> There's an Arsenal shop in the town I live in, which apparently is almost 6000 miles away from the London. It's called TangXia in Southern China. Next time I go past I'll get a photo. I'm not sure how well the place is doing because I'm yet to see anyone wearing an Arsenal shirt...


I know we have "strategic" interests in that area (hence the summer tour there)....From what I've heard Liverpool are the team of choice in Asia...Going to be a tough market to crack with the "Pools (and Man U's) level of support.


----------



## elfman (Oct 17, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I know we have "strategic" interests in that area (hence the summer tour there)....From what I've heard Liverpool are the team of choice in Asia...Going to be a tough market to crack with the "Pools history.



Liverpool played Guangzhou over the summer (who are like the best team in China and are spending lots of money) and thats not too far from here. My friend who lives in Shenzhen is an Arsenal fan which is another nearby big city. But I'd say maybe Man U are the biggest team judging from the shirts I see around in comparison to other teams. But generally the Premier League is big here. There are 4 live games at least shown every week on the local TV station with Cantonese commentary.

Edit: Arsenal played just once in China against Hangzhou, which is Eastern China and nowhere near here but it seems like they and a lot of other big Euro teams are making a bit of money from the country.

/Sorry if I'm derailing the thread a bit


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 17, 2011)

No derail...

Yes, Man U...of course...They would be the one with the most support in the area, although not that far ahead of the 'Pool?

Asia is where the action will be for the next 100 years so not to take this area into consideration would be financial suicide.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 19, 2011)

hahaha fucking brilliant, that's the way to do it


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 19, 2011)

Aaron Ramsey seems unafflicted with Arsenal disease, in that he seems to take the chances that come his way


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hahaha fucking brilliant, that's the way to do it


Nicking a result at the end of a dull match is always


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 20, 2011)

What a shit game, what a great result...I second that..."  " Made me almost pine for the GG days....Almost.

It's been a long time since we've played abysmally and got a win (to long). Defensivley we looked super solid, even with Jenkinsons injury, Per and Kos seem to be gelling at last.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

Cleo.... dear oh dear....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Cleo.... dear oh dear....


thursday night. channel 5 etc etc


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd get used to it if I were you.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 23, 2011)

Van Persie on the bench


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 23, 2011)

Up to the raerafied heights of 7th ,still too dependent on Van the Man to get us outa trouble though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 23, 2011)

Fucking cool that we got 3 points while MAN U LOST 6-1 HAHAHAHAHAHA  and Chelsea lost 1-0. I've been so bust gloating that I only just got round to posting here!!


----------



## Party04 (Oct 23, 2011)

It's been a brilliant footballing day apart from Spuds winning. Looking forward to taking the piss out of United and Chelsea fans this week after all the grief so far this season.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 23, 2011)

Bomber said:


> .... See you next month, I'm sure Arsene can't wait !


( LOLZ )

I'm sure he loved your visit.

Please do come again....


----------



## Bomber (Oct 23, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> ( LOLZ )
> 
> I'm sure he loved your visit.
> 
> Please do come again....



 Fair do's, we were shite second half ..... we'll do you at The Brit


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Fair do's, we were shite second half ..... we'll do you at The Brit



 - Enjoyed the game. You lot have had a good steady improvement over the years which is to be admired and (indeed) we do have a hard time up there, so let the best team win!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

So in amongst the hoo-ha over _that_ Six and the City...(LOL Karma or WHAT!!..)...we seem to be making steady if un-spectacular progress. I think we need to find a goal scorer within our ranks (Afobe/Freeman...ect) or buy in Jan. We'll be very exposed if RvP has an injury again. This was easley our best performance of the season and there's plenty room for improvement (ie, dealing with set plays is still a worrying weakeness)

So a great weekend on all counts....


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> So in amongst the hoo-ha over _that_ Six and the City...(LOL Karma or WHAT!!..)...we seem to be making steady if un-spectacular progress. I think we need to find a goal scorer within our ranks (Afobe/Freeman...ect) or buy in Jan. We'll be very exposed if RvP has an injury again. This was easley our best performance of the season and there's plenty room for improvement (ie, dealing with set plays is still a worrying weakeness)
> 
> So a great weekend on all counts....


so if United beat us 8-2,Citeh beat them 6-1,how much will Citeh beat us by?


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> so if United beat us 8-2,Citeh beat them 6-1,how much will Citeh beat us by?


Well, I dont think we stand a chance if we lose three players and have eight injured when we face them as we did when we faced Man U.

Hopefully our luck will be better then the last time we were in Manchester, but MAn C are the team to beat now, that's for sure.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Well, I dont think we stand a chance if we lose three players and have eight injured when we face them as we did when we faced Man U.
> 
> Hopefully our luck will be better then the last time we were in Manchester, but MAn C are the team to beat now, that's for sure.


I think the 8-2 scoreline had more or at least as much to do with your rank bad defending that day, there were a few games about then that you could have conceded close to that again.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I think the 8-2 scoreline had more or at least as much to do with your rank bad defending that day, there were a few games about then that you could have conceded close to that again.


Yes playing our Carling Cup side in the Prem' was a recipe for disaster. But what can you do? 8 players injured and no Nasri nor Fabrigas, that's TEN players out and we were down to ten men (against you), any team would have suffered under those conditions.

What's your excuse for the 6-1.....??


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2011)

sorry you cant use lack of fab and nasri as an excuse. Thats not injuries or suspensions its players being sold and not replaced, which is your fault entirely.

dave


----------



## Deareg (Oct 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Yes playing our Carling Cup side in the Prem' was a recipe for disaster. But what can you do? 8 players injured and no Nasri nor Fabrigas, that's TEN players out and we were down to ten men (against you), any team would have suffered under those conditions.
> 
> What's your excuse for the 6-1.....??


Haven't got one.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Haven't got one.




well said.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 24, 2011)

kained&able said:


> sorry you cant use lack of fab and nasri as an excuse. Thats not injuries or suspensions its players being sold and not replaced, which is your fault entirely.
> 
> dave



Even with my Gooner leanings I'd agree with can't count players as missing if we've sold them. I like it though, I might start counting players we should have bought in such conversations

"Yeah, but we were missing Ronaldo and 1980s Maradona....."


----------



## Daniel (Oct 24, 2011)

Good to see the results starting to come in!

Dreading when we get a bad result and the confidence goes and we're back to our previous poor ways.

Might be going to Marseille this week, be my first champions league game so looking forward to it if I can get my hands on the ticket!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

kained&able said:


> sorry you cant use lack of fab and nasri as an excuse. Thats not injuries or suspensions its players being sold and not replaced, which is your fault entirely.
> 
> dave


I only used them as an illustration of our dismall state, but your point is taken.

So how about 8 injuries, is that enough of an excuse...?

How do you think your club would do at Man U with over two thirds of your team injured?


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> Even with my Gooner leanings I'd agree with can't count players as missing if we've sold them. I like it though, I might start counting players we should have bought in such conversations
> 
> "Yeah, but we were missing Ronaldo and 1980s Maradona....."


Dont be an idiot. Fab and Nas leaving had dramatic effects on our team at the time, to deny that is being obtuse just for the sake of it.

I wont be saying that if we get mullered at the Chavs on the coming weekend as we're over them now, but we were not when we faced Man U. But if we get 8 injuries, then I will be using that as an excuse for losing (always a good one)....


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> So how about 8 injuries, is that enough of an excuse...?



RE: Injuries, how out-of-date would you say this table is?

http://www.physioroom.com/news/english_premier_league/epl_injury_table.php

Ftr, it has Tottenham with the most injuries (7), and the goons with 4.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Dont be an idiot. Fab and Nas leaving had dramatic effects on our team at the time, to deny that is being obtuse just for the sake of it.
> 
> I wont be saying that if we get mullered at the Chavs on the coming weekend as we're over them now, but we were not when we faced Man U. But if we get 8 injuries, then I will be using that as an excuse for losing (always a good one)....



I won't be an idiot if you're less touchy, sweetheart


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> RE: Injuries, how out-of-date would you say this table is?
> 
> http://www.physioroom.com/news/english_premier_league/epl_injury_table.php
> 
> Ftr, it has Tottenham with the most injuries (7), and the goons with 4.



on the 24th of October.........Didnt you get beat* 1-5 *v Chelsea at Shit Fart Lane that same weekend we were up in Man U?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, the last defeat - 11 games ago.

Welcome to the top half, btw.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> on the 24th of October.........Didnt you get beat* 1-5 *v Chelseaat Shit Fart Lane that same weekend we were up in Man U?



That was City...again. 20 goals in 5 away games so far.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> That was City...again. 20 goals in 5 away games so far.


Ah yes City (it's all coming back).

You certainly are the team to beat at the moment

(well done btw...V.Cool result)


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Welcome to the top half, btw.


Cheers.... Feels good.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 25, 2011)

http://justarsenal.com/chu-young-park-the-ox-and-the-verminator-to-play-for-arsenal-tomorrow/11108
The Verminator,the Ox and er the Park apparently playing tonight against notloB in the Littlewoods,Coca-Cola or whatever it's called these days League cup.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't tell me..... the season starts here.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Don't tell me..... the season starts here.



I know what is around the corner. I just don’t know where the corner is.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

can't complain ahout that result, game sounded pretty even and good to see a few players stepping up to the plate when needed, particularly Park getting on the score sheet.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Don't tell me..... the season starts here.



The season started August mate? 

Didn't think that was a big mystery


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 26, 2011)

Daniel said:


> The season started August mate?
> 
> Didn't think that was a big mystery


_It_ likes to put words in our mouths.

Thought Parks debut goal was a thing of beauty last night.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 26, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> _It_ likes to put words in our mouths.
> 
> Thought Parks debut goal was a thing of beauty last night.



Took his goal well,pretty lively last night by all accounts,want to see him get a bit of a run in the first team


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 26, 2011)

Apparently he's scored seven international goals since we signed him. He was much better then I thought he'd be, esp' after the first League Cup game, but he did look useful last night, very.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

A fantastic goal


----------



## Daniel (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like a good replacement for Bendtner


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

iirc Bendtner scored a couple of great goals. Just a shame he seemed to expect the ball to be placed at his feet the whole time. I don't remember him for his hard work that's for sure. Who knows how many he could of gotten?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> _It_ likes to put words in our mouths.
> 
> Thought Parks debut goal was a thing of beauty last night.


it is a good goal but it was their poor defence that allowed him to make the run and take the time to shoot. he won't get that much time against our jamie and co tbh.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 27, 2011)

If you look at it again his movement was supreb. Going into an offside position and fooling the defence and then once he is not seen as a threat he comes back on and AA passes to him.

His movement all night was top notch. Lets hope it'snot a flash in the pan, we really need a proper striker to back up RvP...


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2011)

Excited for todays game!

Should be a tough game and a proper test, if we can play good football and at least get a draw, it will prove to everyone that we're going to continue to be a threat this season.

Verm has been training, so hopefully he is going to be in the lineup this afternoon, see what kind of duo him and mert can provide!

I've noticed that since Arsenal have started to settle down, this thread has quietened down!


----------



## mitochondria (Oct 29, 2011)

hahahaha!!!   captain vantastic strikes again and again and again...


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant and totally unexpected,probably our best result in a long while,all over the place defensively at times but great to put 5 past CSK Chelsea,Terrys slip for our 4th


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2011)

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...60837_100000115298743_1421353_491612887_n.jpg


----------



## Corax (Oct 29, 2011)

FFS.

I reluctantly include a scumbag gooner in my fantasy football team.

You get a result like this.  And Arteta gets... one assist.

FFS.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2011)

C H 3 L 5 E A


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2011)

Brilliant.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2011)

What the hell was Villas-Boas playing at....

Worst defensive performance of the Abramovich era?


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 30, 2011)

This is why we need a C H 3 L 5 E A thread which is another thing that disappeared in the "Abramovich era" (and that statement in itself should give you an inkling as to their underlining problems). What ever, who gives a toss. Great result and all hail RvP 28 goals from 27 games in the Prem' in 2011. All for 2.5 million....Bargain....


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 30, 2011)

As a Chelsea supporter I can't knock the way Arsenal took on the second half. Despite Mata's equaliser we were simply outgunned by the gunners. AVB likes to play a very high line but unless the midfield close down the opponents then its exciting but high risk. Its an experiment at Chelsea  with AVB , if we want to play differently form what has been a Mourinho fixation with 433 then  we are going to have to learn some painful lessons as well as enjoy some success.

The pain is only slightly softened by having Van P in my fantasy team.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 30, 2011)

AVB has been given a brief to "pretty up" Chelsea and as you say such transitions take time. The ghost of JM looms large still and there will be pain (as you say also).

Wish I were a neutral watching that yesterday, it was a fantastic game, best of the season so far (the Spuds game being my previous fav of the season for entertainment value...not result....the cheating bastards)


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Koscielny has been arrested for walking out of Stamford Bridge with £50 million in his back pocket


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> What the hell was Villas-Boas playing at....
> 
> Worst defensive performance of the Abramovich era?


hahaha 

5 fucking 3, still dining out on it, jt flat on his face and we beat the chavscum 5 3, hahahhaha


----------



## mattie (Oct 31, 2011)

wtf?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/oct/31/robin-van-persie-arsenal-nazi?CMP=twt_gu

Are some fans being a bit precious here?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 31, 2011)

mattie said:


> wtf?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/oct/31/robin-van-persie-arsenal-nazi?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> Are some fans being a bit precious here?


Probably expressing solidarity with John Terry


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2011)

Fash bastard. 

He can go on the list with Di Canio and that notorious nazi, Alan Shearer.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2011)

mattie said:


> wtf?
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/oct/31/robin-van-persie-arsenal-nazi?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> Are some fans being a bit precious here?


That's hysterical. Literally.

Take him out of that team though and they're mid-table.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 31, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Worst defensive performance of the Abramovich era?


by a long chalk IMO.
Just one word YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!
thank you.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Intresting Interview with "Silent Stan" on his vision for Arsenal here

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...came-a-journalist-and-more-article825147.html


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 1, 2011)

From the sublime to the dull in the space of a few days,still no real damage done but that was as poor a game as you will see.


----------



## mitochondria (Nov 2, 2011)

the defence looked better with Verm playing


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Intresting Interview with "Silent Stan" on his vision for Arsenal here
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...came-a-journalist-and-more-article825147.html


Very interesting, I'm still trying to digest it's implications.

One thing is for sure, Kronke knows that Arsenal with their history, location and business model will give him the chance to astride the world like a colossus, and NONE of it was his doing.

Jammy.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm on the side of those who sold him their shares - the best of this era is in the past.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2011)

"Now, there's a surprise"

(as _they_ say)


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 5, 2011)

A nice routine stress free win today by all accounts.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy St Nayim's day

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nayim


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2011)

Van the Man becomes only the 3rd player to score 30 PL goals in a calendar year after Shearer and some bloke called Thierry Henry.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 19, 2011)

Going to be interesting next season without either CL football or RvP.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Going to be interesting next season



Surely not.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 19, 2011)

Not as interesting as seeing how 'arry will manage the Spunks from Wormwood Scrubs.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 23, 2011)

1st English team into the knockout stages,nice to wrap up the group tonight.Captain Vantastic does the buisness again..


----------



## MrSki (Nov 23, 2011)

And top!


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2011)

Proper turnaround from the start of the season, who'd have thunk it?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 23, 2011)

You've got to be pleased with that win tonight gooner people.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 23, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Not as interesting as seeing how 'arry will manage the Spunks from Wormwood Scrubs.



Come on now, revenue crime warrents a Cat C nick so he just won't be on the touch line or at training


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 23, 2011)

chieftain said:


> You've got to be pleased with that win tonight gooner people.



City losing, ManU draw, Chelsea beaten.... oh yes, happy days


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 23, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Proper turnaround from the start of the season, who'd have thunk it?


Chelsea have taken over our mantle as "big club in crisis",fucking welcome to it,hope they pass it onto the Spuds pretty soon.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 23, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Chelsea have taken over our mantle as "big club in crisis",fucking welcome to it,hope they pass it onto the Spuds pretty soon.



There's a "big" compliment in there somewhere


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2011)

Thought Dortmund woulda been our main threat to winning the group,they're are a strong side on a great run of form,2nd in the  Bundesliga atm and beat the leaders B.Munich away at the weekend,seem to have made a bit of a pigs arse of the group stage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Fash bastard.
> 
> He can go on the list with Di Canio and that notorious nazi, Alan Shearer.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2011)

So RvP, all hail. Many wanted to sell "Van Porcelain" over the years, now look at him. Fucking awesome, as good as TH14 on his day and he's had many of those days in the past year. He's up there with Messi and Ronaldo in goals scored in 2011 and many see him leaving in the summer.

Lets start the bidding at 80 million?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, and a word to Na$ri, hope all those tattooed supporters is enough of a consolation when you're playing in some shit hole in Estonia on a cold January evening 
 (you cunt...)


----------



## g force (Nov 24, 2011)

Except of course he isn't at all close to either of them when you look at the stats:

RvP (2010-2011 season and current season to date): 39 in all comps
Ronaldo: 72
Messi: 73


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2011)

As prev; as things are, you're always one injury away from mid-table.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 24, 2011)

g force said:


> Except of course he isn't at all close to either of them when you look at the stats:
> 
> RvP (2010-2011 season and current season to date): 39 in all comps
> Ronaldo: 72
> Messi: 73



Isn't that a subtly different stat from the one that iRobot's trying to make - _i,e, _yours is 2010/11 season and 2011/12 season to date, whereas iRobot's is just the 2011 calendar year?

The point being that Van Persie was injured for much of the first part of the 2010/11 season, making comparisons with fit players redundant.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2011)

It is indeed Diamond, Thank you for the clarification.

(I even said "in 2011") Oh well we can chalk that little faux par from gforce along with "Fabrigas is no good and we dont need him" ( or words to that effect ).


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> As prev; as things are, you're always one injury away from mid-table.


Pure conjecture.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Pure conjecture.



Is it, tho? Liverpool are in the same boat, if Suarez is out we've not got a proven goal-scorer (proven in a Liverpool shirt that is) to fill in.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Is it, tho? Liverpool are in the same boat, if Suarez is out we've not got a proven goal-scorer (proven in a Liverpool shirt that is) to fill in.


Any extrapolation into an (essentially) unknowable future is by definition conjecture.

Unless you're some sort of Prophet? (than I take it back and please do let me know who wins the next Grand National, thanks)


----------



## MrSki (Nov 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> As prev; as things are, you're always one injury away from mid-table.


Better than being a court case away from needing a new manager.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Any extrapolation into an (essentially) unknowable future is by definition conjecture.
> 
> Unless you're some sort of Prophet? (than I take it back and please do let me know who wins the next Grand National, thanks)



I call it educated guessing. Was it a coincidence that after Nasri and Fab left you played like donkeys for a month?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I call it educated guessing. Was it a coincidence that after Nasri and Fab left you played like donkeys for a month?



This is true but we also had a further 8 injuries and suspentions. I think that had more to do with our bad form then Na$ri or Fab leaving (we seem to be doing ok without them now though)


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> This is true but we also had a further 8 injuries and suspentions. I think that had more to do with our bad form then Na$ri or Fab leaving (we seem to be doing ok without them now though...so in the longer picture you're educated guessing is also wrong)



Teams adjust. Also called regression to the mean. Which in layman's terms means that over time performance is wont to return to average levels. You massively underperformed at the start of the season, but are now back on track. See also Liverpool last season, it was completely tits up til Kenny came in, after that we played more or less like we have for the last 5-6 years.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Teams adjust. Also called regression to the mean. Which in layman's terms means that over time performance is wont to return to average levels. You massively underperformed at the start of the season, but are now back on track. See also Liverpool last season, it was completely tits up til Kenny came in, after that we played more or less like we have for the last 5-6 years.


No arguments there. I hardley think Liverpool nor Arsenal will end up endemically "mid table" no matter who's missing from the line up (which is what LC was meaning)

Both clubs (and others) are bigger than any individual.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> No arguments there. I hardley think Liverpool nor Arsenal will end up endemically "mid table" no matter who's missing from the line up (which is what LC was meaning)
> 
> Both clubs (and others) are bigger than any individual.



Except when they're not! Viz. Leeds and Man City until oil-money came on tap.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Except when they're not! Viz. Leeds and Man City until oil-money came on tap.


Leeds were a badly run club, their demise was not down to one individual (or lack of) which is what this particular section on the thread's about(?)

Time will tell on City.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 25, 2011)

A mate is off travelling and selling his Arsenal Season ticket for the second half of the season. Valid from Wolves on Dec 26th onwards (Prem, Champions League and FA Cup). Its face value at £700 so PM me if your intrested.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 29, 2011)

Well that was pretty gutting. Good performance, probably the better team and we got picked off.

Still, the Ox looked fantastic. Frimpong put in another top performance and Coquelin looked great too.

Not sure why we didn't have Ryo on the bench. Another more direct, pacy option might have made sense.

Still, there's a sense that City were playing for that anyway; arguably the smarter performance.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 30, 2011)

Thought that was a very good performance from us. They gave 100% and that' all you can ask. Apart from AA, think he's come off the boil in big way and his potential move in Jan has to be taken seriously.

AOC, Frimpong and Coquelin were superb and the midfield aquitted themselves admirably againt a stone cold world class opposition and a potential slaughter at the beginning of the game became increasingly unlikely as the game wore on. No shame in that defeat (for once).


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2011)

Chamakh could'nt score in a whorehouse atm,fuck knows what's happened to him.Good performance last night by all accounts,Citeh won it with a smash and grab job.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2011)

Chamakh is shocking. He needs to be sold, he said he wouldn't go anywhere but his former club, screw that, sell him to whoever actually wants him, he was free anyway.

Great performance from the rest of the team though, AOC looked immense, but I did think his set pieces weren't all that, his corners seemed to not get to anyone effectively, or maybe that should be put on the players in the box not getting to the ball.

Koshellknee played very well as well, along with the midfield looking ace, Frimpong is actually a top lad, might get him on a shirt!

Citys keeper made some great saves though, unfortunately.

Sounded like the crowd was lively all night as well.

I was half expecting LC to be here reminding us of the decline of the club since last year we was in the final, this year we haven't even made the semis


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 1, 2011)

^ I'm impartial and objective, everyone knows that.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2011)

How's this for a stat from the BBC.

"Arsenal ended a run of 179 corners without a goal in the Premier League when Thomas Vermaelen scored From one in today's game against Wigan"

That is a quite stunning statistic,do they not practice taking them in training?


----------



## mitochondria (Dec 3, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> How's this for a stat from the BBC.
> 
> "Arsenal ended a run of 179 corners without a goal in the Premier League when Thomas Vermaelen scored From one in today's game against Wigan"
> 
> That is a quite stunning statistic,do they not practice taking them in training?



well RVP takes corners so he cannot score!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2011)

mitochondria said:


> well RVP takes corners so he cannot score!




Sounds like a good match today, nice to see 4 different scorers as well


----------



## mitochondria (Dec 3, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Sounds like a good match today, nice to see 4 different scorers



been at work and have not seen the game, vermaelen stepped up again. shows how we missed him really


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2011)

mitochondria said:


> been at work and have not seen the game, vermaelen stepped up again. shows how we missed him really


The Verminator has scored the same amount of league goals this season as £50 million Torres and £35 million Andy Carroll


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 5, 2011)

Good goal by Vela v Malaga


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 5, 2011)

So Leeds in the cup again - lets hope we pick 'em off a bit quicker than last time.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Good goal by Vela v Malaga



Shame he didn't do this more often for us


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 5, 2011)

Is he on loan there or have we sold him? I'd forgotten all about him tbh.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 5, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Is he on loan there or have we sold him? I'd forgotten all about him tbh.


On loan I think,looks like another one with no future at Arsenal like Bentnar.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 6, 2011)

Vela has got much class, not sure why he hasnt taken off for us. Maybe he deserves one last chance, He can't be any worse than Chamkah, who I like but has lost it.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2011)

Deep.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Deep.


Cunt.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/gif-of-the-day-arsenals-vito-mannone-fail-vs-olympiakos/119541/
Back to the days of comedy goalkeeping,not a lot to be said about last night tbh, a 2nd string team with nothing to play for up against one with hopes of making the next round and the performances of both teams reflected that,the Greeks were very unlucky it has to be said,going through until Marseilles scored two late goals against Dortmund.Don't think Chamak and meekrat have much future at the club either.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2011)

They most certainly do have a future!

They can both sit on the bench at different areas so RvP has a choice of which warm seat he would like to sit in when he comes off....oh wait, THERE IS NO ONE TO SUB HIM WITH!

Park had better be amazing, at 26 yrs old you can't even use the excuse of "his the future"


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 7, 2011)

That was a bafflingly bad display from us. Admittedly the Greeks were going in hard as fuck (dirty bastards) but we should be able to deal with that now. The first team would have.

About Cham' & AA. The latter had a stone colder in the first few minutes. I'd expect a 15 million pound player to put them away, and Cham' I feel sorry for him, his confidence is shot. We need to get rid of both.Both keepers didnt do themselves any favours either. Johan looked completely lost on the right he got pawned over and over again...At times that was the most painfull watch in a long time (even more than that 8-2 at times) we were a total shambles for long stages...

On the bright side, Frimpong and Coco' had solid games, not great (the play seemed to bypass the midfield) but I love their energy and passion, Yossi got better in the second half the Ox had his moments.

Overall and putting things into perspective, I think that finishing this stage top with a game to spare is not bad for a mid-table team (imho).....


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 7, 2011)

Arsharvin can't be arsed,can he? What the fuck does Park have to do in order to get a game  do feel sorry for Cham,fuck knows where it's gone wrong for the guy,good job we got him on a free,be a bummer if we actually paid a fee for him.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah AA, seems not to have got back to his best after Russia failed to get into the World Cup. Cham could come good, but do we have the time to wait for him to get back his mojo(?) this season I think not.

Park (I think) is an excellent, intelligent player not sure why Wengers not playing him. He's improved on the international stage since coming to us (scored a hat full recently) maybe he's not quite up to the physicality of the EPL if that's the case then we have to try one of the lads from within (Afobe, Freeman...ect) or go out and buy in Jan or put Theo through the middle and have Ox take is roll on the flank.

We need a reliable RvP back-up (that's for sure)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2011)

apart from tommy, benayoun and miguel, they were all shite and should be got rid of tbf.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 8, 2011)

Apparently Arsenal are looking to sign Nasri from Man City with the promise of Champions League football


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 9, 2011)

David Cameron seems to have taken the lead from Manchester in deciding to opt out of the first tier of Europe.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 9, 2011)

Can I use that next season?


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Can I use that next season?



Nice of you to think we'll finish 5th after such a poor start. If it's good enough for the Mancs....... will be a common retort I feel.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 10, 2011)

How is Cahill still on the pitch? Outrageous fouling from him...


----------



## Deareg (Dec 10, 2011)

Have the Arsenal fans started booing the team yet?


----------



## Diamond (Dec 10, 2011)

WHAT A GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.soccer-blogger.com/2011/...verton-2011-december-rvp-volley-goal-arsenal/
A peach of a goal,worthy of the watching Thierry


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2011)

Can we change the name of this thread to van Persie 2011/12?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 10, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Can we change the name of this thread to van Persie 2011/12?


Yup, as long as you add..."bargin @ 2.5 million" 

What a player! What a goal! (Awesome pass from Song too....btw)


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 10, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Yup, as long as you add..."bargin @ 2.5 million"
> 
> What a player! What a goal!


Can you imagine what his goal scoring record would be if he hadn't suffered so many injuries,reckon Thierry's record woulda been under threat by now.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 10, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Can you imagine what his goal scoring record would be if he hadn't suffered so many injuries,reckon Thierry's record woulda been under threat by now.


True, he was lined up as TH14s successor and as you say without those injuries, who knows what could have been, not just for him but Arsenal too.

All the belivers knew that if he had a full season something like this would happen. He has pedigree and the few games he had in the past we've seen an improvement in his play year on year.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Yup, as long as you add..."bargin @ 2.5 million"
> 
> What a player! What a goal! (Awesome pass from Song too....btw)



Jesus, was that all? Probably cheaper than having to bring him up though the Academy.
I thought Kompany was a bargain at £6m.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 10, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Jesus, was that all? Probably cheaper than having to bring him up though the Academy.
> I thought Kompany was a bargain at £6m.


Yeah, we got him at 19/20 (Feyarnord..sorry for the spelling)...he eats sleeps and drinks football (apparently). It shows, he has an almost complete understanding of the game.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah, we got him at 19/20 (Feyarnord..sorry for the spelling)...he eats sleeps and drinks football (apparently). It shows, he has an almost complete understanding of the game.



Wow, I thought he was more established than that when he first came.
Nowadays there seems to be a lot of business done on trading 17-19 year olds between academies. City just bought one from Feyenoord (sp?) and a a couple from Spanish teams.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 10, 2011)

If you fancy mugging up on RvP, there's some interesting stuff on his youth career.

Raised by artists, played football in cages.

I think it shows.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2011)

Diamond said:


> If you fancy mugging up on RvP, there's some interesting stuff on his youth career.
> 
> Raised by artists, played football in cages.
> 
> I think it shows.



Just read his wiki; seems he was a stroppy youth and his disagreement with the manager allowed him to go for less than half what Feyenoord were asking. Canny deal by Uncle Arsene.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2011)

4 more goals I think it is and he breaks the EPL record for most goals in a calender year, think its 36 by shearer.

Shearer - 36
Henry - 34
RvP - 33

I'm gona go check that quickly then correct if its wrong but think its right.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2011)

http://arsenalist.com/video/?id=xmw8m7

Brilliant ball and finish.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.bdpost.co.uk/premier_lea..._29_injuries_in_less_than_six_years_1_1148631
Poor guy


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 11, 2011)

Daniel said:


> 4 more goals I think it is and he breaks the EPL record for most goals in a calender year, think its 36 by shearer.
> 
> Shearer - 36
> Henry - 34
> ...



I just hope his form is not just a "come and get me" to other clubs


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it next summer his contract runs out?


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> A mate is off travelling and selling his Arsenal Season ticket for the second half of the season. Valid from Wolves on Dec 26th onwards (Prem, Champions League and FA Cup). Its face value at £700 so PM me if your intrested.


I'll give you a tenner.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Is it next summer his contract runs out?


Yes....


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Yes....


I would'nt get too Stoked up about him/her/it.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I would'nt get too Stoked up about him/her/it.


LOL....Just _Stoking_ the fire...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 12, 2011)

RVP to Real Madrid next summer is nailed on.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2011)

The amount of money being mentioned is huge. 74 million I read somewhere, which in this inflated market is about right. If RvP has a good summer, than you can add another 10-20 million on top of that.

Shit one player could almost be worth as much as Liverpools debts.

Bonkers.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 12, 2011)

Sure. Bound to be right.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> The amount of money being mentioned is huge. 74 million I read somewhere, which in this inflated market is about right. If RvP has a good summer, than you can add another 10-20 million on top of that.
> 
> Shit one player could almost be worth as much as Liverpools debts.
> 
> Bonkers.



A good player but injury prone, even Real Madrid aren't that stupid.

Still it will will be heralded as another "great piece of business" to mask the frustration and disappointment of losing your last really good player.

FWIW: I hope he stays, I like to see him play


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2011)

He wont go. He'll sign in the summer.

We were mugged over Fab, not good business there.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> He wont go. He'll sign in the summer.
> 
> We were mugged over Fab, not good business there.



Not really a similar situation. You might argue that the price on Fab's head was too low, but in context - childhood club etc - it was understandable that Wenger & the board chose to sell. With RVP you can hold out for a proper market price.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 12, 2011)

chieftain said:


> A good player but injury prone, even Real Madrid aren't that stupid.


20 games a season average, innit?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> He wont go. He'll sign in the summer.
> 
> We were mugged over Fab, not good business there.



You made up for that on the Nasri deal.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 12, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16067585.stm
The Arsenal injury curse strikes again,no need for him to play in Greece last week either.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 12, 2011)

Unbeaten season record safe for another year.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2011)

I was more worried about Huddersfield a few weeks back

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15815020.stm


----------



## gabi (Dec 16, 2011)

draw will be live here gooners

http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/season=2012/draws/index.html

these things are always hilariously eurotrash high-camp


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 16, 2011)

Milan it is then.

Tough, but no tougher then the past two years at this stage.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 16, 2011)

just one word....ARSE!
having said that, there's no such thing as an easy game at this stage


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> just one word....ARSE!
> having said that, there's no such thing as an easy game at this stage


i thought basle would be an easy bye


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 16, 2011)

Piece of cake, Italian league isn't all that. Christ, we beat them away last year and did what we needed at home (drew).


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 16, 2011)

Our priority is acheiving a top four finish this season.

Everything else is a side show.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 16, 2011)

Always wanted to go to Milan


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Tough, but no tougher then the past two years at this stage.





iROBOT said:


> Our priority is acheiving a top four finish this season.
> 
> Everything else is a side show.


Making the usual sense.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 16, 2011)

The first statement is just a statment of fact. No indication of what I want from it.

The second is what I want from this season.

You cunt


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Making the usual sense.



Dani is so good-looking I don't know whether to play him or fuck him


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 16, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Always wanted to go to Milan


It's just like manchester with older, more shitty trams


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Piece of cake, Italian league isn't all that. Christ, we beat them away last year and did what we needed at home (drew).


they weren't set up right for last year, by their manage's own admission, but they're in excellent form right now


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay, lets hope so!


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 16, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Dani is so good-looking I don't know whether to play him or fuck him


Everytime I read this...I LOL!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 18, 2011)

Considering  our patched up  defence and the strength of the opposition I though we played well today,who knows with a bit of luck we might have got a draw,bringing on the likes of Arshavin and Chamakh when you're chasing a game against a team like Citeh sure dos'nt inspire much confidence though,poor Park  must have shat in Wenger's dinner,difficult to understand why he isn't being given a chance,can't be any worse than Chamakh.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2011)

Not a bad result, we played well but just couldn't make enough chances, atleast it was a better result then the last time we went manchester.

I agree about Park/Chamakh, what has this guy gota do to get games?!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 18, 2011)

could have, should have, would have. almost but not quite good enough. but an improvement, which is encouraging.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 19, 2011)

Agree with all the above. ManC have been demolishing teams at home and we acquitted ourselves very well. IMO that RvP goal was not offside, so I a draw would have been fair.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 19, 2011)

01 Almunia, 49 Miquel, 07 Rosicky, 23 Arshavin, 26 Frimpong, 30 Benayoun, 29 Chamakh on the bench yesterday,not a great set of substitutes is it? Citeh can afford to drop a player like Tevez indefinitely and still keep on winning whereas we'd kill for someone like him.There's no way we could leave out a player of his quality.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 19, 2011)

agree with the above - Ok performance, unlucky not to get a result


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 22, 2011)

Smash and grab.

we dont do enough of them.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 22, 2011)

OTOH, villa can count themselves hard done by after last night


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 22, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Smash and grab.
> 
> we dont do enough of them.


I love Smash and Grabs,Cap Vantastic equaled Thierry's record of 34 goals scored in a callender year last night ,needs 3 more to break the overall  record set by Shearer a few years ago,Tiny Totts v Chelski tonight shame they can't both lose.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 27, 2011)

26 goal attempts (11 on target) 2 points dropped


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2011)

Feel the pain. Story of our season.


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2011)

Good result.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 27, 2011)

no way should milijas have been sent off.

justice.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 27, 2011)

They had a man (unfairly) sent off.  Your own fault you drew.


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2011)

Good result for the Wolves, but they should have took the win, still a point is a point


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 27, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I love Smash and Grabs,





Gingerman said:


> 26 goal attempts (11 on target) 2 points dropped


 
Beautiful symmetry.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 28, 2011)

We're coming off the boil and Jan's not looking promising with Gervinho going to Africa.

QPR has to be a win or we start contemplating Europa.....

Fuck damn....!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 28, 2011)

I know it's bloody Christmas but did we have to gift Wolves their first away point in almost 4 months  The battle for fourth starts now methinks.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 28, 2011)

Without our attacking fullbacks and no Theo they headed most of our attacks off (I was at the game BTW). Not sure what the Ox needs to do to get games, he would have been a more dynamic sub then AA, who had a goodish game but is too desperate at the moment to do well and over plays everything. Ramsey did well when he came on (still not at his best yet).

And Cham...his most significant contribution was nutting RvP....


----------



## Addy (Dec 28, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I know it's bloody Christmas but did we have to gift Wolves their first away point in almost 4 months  The battle for fourth starts now methinks.



To be fair, Wolves keeper certainly earnt his wages.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 28, 2011)

One thing I've noticed since our move from Highbury. Opposing teams seem to relish playing at the Em's which lifts them above their usual game.

I dont get the sense of trepidation (at the Em's) from the opposing team as was the case at Highbury.

Some of them positively thrive on the occasion.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 28, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> One thing I've noticed since our move from Highbury. Opposing teams seem to relish playing at the Em's which lifts them above their usual game.
> 
> I dont get the sense of trepidation (at the Em's) from the opposing team as was the case at Highbury.
> 
> Some of them positively thrive on the occasion.




I'm not sure it's other teams upping their game as much as you're not playing as well as you have been previously.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 28, 2011)

Be interesting to see the stats for games played at the emirates and the last few seasons at highbury.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 28, 2011)

@chief'

I think it's a bit of both.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2011)

I just went to google Arsenal and this popped up on my search engine.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2079585/Thierry-Henry-offered-deal-Arsenal.html


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing desperate about that at all.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it could be genius. Think Gary McAllister.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought this wouldnt go through due to insurance issues with NYRB as was the case last year when candle face tried to get Beckham to sign for those filthy spunks (up the road).

He's been training well according to some press interviews from AW.

As long as we get another striker this is a good move, if true or Henry accepts (I've not read any confirmations from the Arse' official site).


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2011)

Never go back.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 29, 2011)

tommers said:


> Never go back.


Fair comment, but we'll see.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2011)

Sulzeer,Mad Jens and now Terry Henry


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 29, 2011)

He would be good for the players if nothing else. A player of such class passing on his wisdom? Why not


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2011)

Smacks a bit of desperation to me,then again nothing to lose I suppose,can't be any worse than having Chamak up front.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know why we're not top of the table though. I picked up FIFA 12 after Christmas and I'm smacking the shit out of everybody. True to form, RVP is my top scorer.

The amazing thing is, it's the first football game I've owned


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry for the fail link, but some info

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...4/Thierry-Henry-wear-No-12-shirt-Arsenal.html


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't you have a bronze effigy of Henry on a pedestal at the Library? You could press that into service instead - it might be quicker than the poor old chap himself.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 30, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Don't you have a bronze effigy of Henry on a pedestal at the Library? You could press that into service instead - it might be quicker than the poor old chap himself.



I don't think so, we do have a statue of him outside the Emirates though


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 30, 2011)

How can you tell?


----------



## chieftain (Dec 30, 2011)

Good player in his day but I can't help but remember when he bottled it big time in the champions league final


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 30, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Good player in his day but I can't help but remember when he bottled it big time in the champions league final



Indeed. It was very sad to see him give up like that


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 30, 2011)

He never scored in a final (I believe) with us....

Looks like it's on. AW has stated he's been made an offer and they a in talks with the Yank governing body (or whatever) and next week he will be a Gunner again...

We still need another striker though, or give Park his chance...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 30, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Good player in his day but I can't help but remember when he bottled it big time in the champions league final


Fluffed 2 great chances to make 2-0 ,would been one of the great footballing achievements if we hada hung on to beat Barcalona in the Champs League final with 10 men,one of the great if onlys


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 30, 2011)

I kept seeing articles today about Terry Henry and 'managed decline'. Turns out they're not related, the articles aren't anyway  ....


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

Walcott should definitely give up his shirt for the great one.

I REALLY hope Wenger remembers he just forked out money for a permanent statue of the guy out front, and doesn't chuck him into any big games unless necessary, it would be heartbreaking to see him pull a hip while through on goal.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

TV5 just got booked for a foul that Koscielny did, is it gona be one of them days?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

TV5 just come off for Coquelin?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

VAN THE MAN!!!


----------



## MrSki (Dec 31, 2011)

Good results all round. Amazing to finish the year in 4th considering were 4th from bottom.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 31, 2011)

Today's results make the dropped points  against Wolves even more frustrating


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 31, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> He never scored in a final (I believe) with us....
> 
> Looks like it's on. AW has stated he's been made an offer and they a in talks with the Yank governing body (or whatever) and next week he will be a Gunner again...
> 
> We still need another striker though, or give Park his chance...


 Had at least one punched off the line in 2011


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 31, 2011)

Shame Van the Man didn't get the record,still scored 50 goals in all competitions in 2011 which is pretty fucking amazing.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2011)

Meanwhile, Cleo couldn't hit his ego from five paces.

/managed decline


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 31, 2011)

Apparently the Henry signed by Arsenal is not their former player but a new hoover to remove the dust from their trophy cabinet.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 31, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Today's results make the dropped points against Wolves even more frustrating



Spilled milk mate.

Some other teams will have distractions like their manager having to appear in court for probably two weeks & who knows if he will get banged up. Day after their fixture against the title favourites.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 31, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Meanwhile, Cleo couldn't hit his ego from five paces.
> 
> /managed decline



He took a knock on his ankle but we played him some Bob Marley reggae music and he was fine.​


----------



## MrSki (Dec 31, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Meanwhile, Cleo couldn't hit his ego from five paces.
> 
> /managed decline


Is this just bad feelings for being the first team that Swansea have gone behind to & not lost?

Sour grapes or what. Happy New Year to you anyway.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 31, 2011)

After 7 matches we were 15th with 7 points:

Since then the form has been:

Arsenal 12 29
Tottenham 12 27
United 12 26
City 11 26
Liverpool 12 21
Chelsea 12 18
Newcastle 12 15


----------



## chieftain (Jan 1, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> After 7 matches we were 15th with 7 points:
> 
> Since then the form has been:
> 
> ...



You sound like Redknapp


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 1, 2012)

Bit random that stat thing. How's it all working out since the start of the last moon?


----------



## Maltin (Jan 1, 2012)

I liked this stat:

Major league top scorers in 2011 excluding pens:

Cristiano Ronaldo, Robin van Persie 32
Mario Gomez 28
Lionel Messi 27


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 1, 2012)

chieftain said:


> You sound like Redknapp


At least I dont look like him, thanks be to fuck.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice to see the transfer rumours flying around again!

Walcott to chelsea for 30mil aha!

Can't see that happening, but would anyone else be happy with getting 30 mil for him?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 2, 2012)

For a poor man's Aaron Lennon?

Did you see Cleo's run and one-on-one shot vs. QPR - park football quality.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL! A poor mans Aaron Lennon?
Not quite, but he is overrated, cries about wanting to go as central striker but when he sneakily slips into that position in games, he doesn't really do any favours for his argument, as said about the QPR miss.

Sell him for 30 mil, put that money towards Goetze(although his already said the dream is Barcelona) and slip the OX into Theo position, then just hope Theo doesn't become amazing


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 2, 2012)

You'll be very lucky to get your original money back on him at this point - he wouldn't interest a top 6 club and the rest would have to push out the financial boat to find £10 mill.

I suspect you can rest easy on the likelihood of him becoming amazing.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2012)

Theohh dear


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 2, 2012)

Apparently Barca were interested in him (TW14) a few weeks ago, but that seems to all have gone quite since they (the Barca fans) voted Bale as their number one target in the Summer. http://www.sportsmole.co.uk/footbal...talk/news/barcelona-fans-want-bale_11824.html

I still think Theo will come good. There has been a marked improvement in his play this season and I'm confident he'll become a world class player with us.

Anyhow, good set of results for us over the past few days. Let's hope we don't blow it today. Will be a tough game as games against Fulham (always seem to be with them)....


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 2, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## MrSki (Jan 2, 2012)

Too right. The first half was going so well...


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2012)

oh pants


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 2, 2012)

Failed to take our chances in the first half,paid for it in the 2nd,wish we were a bit more fucking clinicial in front of goal.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 2, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Theohh dear


Who knows, someone might be dumb enough to gave us £35 million for him


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## iROBOT (Jan 6, 2012)

Offical....

Henry signs short-term deal with Arsenal

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/41432/henry-signs-short-term-deal-with-arsenal

..... It's good to see him in the red and white again....


----------



## Utopia (Jan 9, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Offical....
> 
> Henry signs short-term deal with Arsenal
> 
> ...



Its good to see him back, great footballer and seems like a nice fella, I bet he'll see some big changes at the club since he left...........apart from the trophy cabinet of course!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 9, 2012)

I think Henry just came on. Heard a massive roar from the Emirates followed by lots of singing


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 9, 2012)

Thierry! Thierry!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2012)

it's a man's game terry henry!!!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 9, 2012)

And we just scored....I think....

Edit: Yep, Henry just put one away. Fucking legend


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 9, 2012)

He's done it!!! goal Henry!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## swampy (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe he'll be for you what Gary McAllister was for Liverpool. As in older player thought to have been too old and slow having a late great Indian summer.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm already getting Thierry Ennui.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 9, 2012)

ah fuck it, well done to the Arse and Henry


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 9, 2012)

Average game, wonderful moment


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2012)

Just watched it on the news. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 9, 2012)

Awww...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 9, 2012)

brilliant. that's why i love football


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 9, 2012)

Magic


----------



## 43mhz (Jan 10, 2012)

WRITTEN IN THE STARS:
With 12 minutes remaining, Henry scores his 12th goal against Leeds in 12 appearances, wearing the number 12 shirt in 2012

From the BBC


----------



## shagnasty (Jan 10, 2012)

Another goal to add to his tally,great to see him back in an arsenal shirt


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFqsoraZdmU&sns=fb
Nearly ruined Martin's good looks there


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, at least he didnt take as long to score as he did after his first debut.....



What a player! Classic Henry goal and perfect pass from Song against a goodish but 100% committed Leeds.

A night to savour!


----------



## Utopia (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm no Arsenal fan but this is a great story solely about the romance of the game......rare in footie nowadays.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 10, 2012)

Not an Arsenal fan, but that was fucking great. Henry is one of the finest players ive seen in the flesh and seems such a nice guy with a genuine love for the club he plays for. His comments about 'knowing what its like to score and wear the shirt of the club you support as a fan' was brilliant.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2012)

Last night was a moment to cherish, if I hadn't lost my membership card I woulda gone last night, so gutted I couldn't go! 

Milan away is now in motion,getting the lads together, gona get tickets tomorrow and hopefully be cheering as Henry smashes in a hat trick in the San Siro!

Love that!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 11, 2012)

More musings from Flappy: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16498907.stm


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2012)

(((Aaron)))


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2012)

I just got ambushed outside Finsbury Park station by ESPN. Cue a lot of stuttering ramblings at the camera. Then I found it very easy to talk about Henry's comeback and the interviewer gave a thumbs up when I told her I could hear the roar when he scored from my bedroom window


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 12, 2012)

That moment will live long in the memory that's for sure. The first truly iconic moment in the new ground...

So, all talk is about Kalou coming to us...I think that would be rather good if true. Class player never quite got the breaks at Chel$ki.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> That moment will live long in the memory that's for sure. The first truly iconic moment in the new ground...



She also asked if it was a rare thing to see such respect between a player and a manager these days. I said not just between the player and the manager, but the player and a club. It's a bit sad that a guy who left 5 years ago, came back and showed more heart and emotion when he scored than all of our current team put together.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> She also asked if it was a rare thing to see such respect between a player and a manager these days. I said not just between the player and the manager, but the player and a club. It's a bit sad that a guy who left 5 years ago, came back and showed more heart and emotion when he scored than all of our current team put together.


Well he did say he left as an Arsenal player and came back as an Arsenal fan, a Gooner. We do have some riders but we also have some die-hard reds too (Jack/Chesney/Frimpong/Jenkinson etc) so not as bleak as you stated. But you prob' made good copy with that....For which I salute you!

I'm surprised the crew didnt get their gear nicked there...Finsbury Park with highend camera gear.... That's being brave! lol


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll probably never even get to see it as I don't have ESPN! I'll keep an eye on the website though. If you see a tall fella with glasses, a beard, holding a coffee and looking a bit awkward, that's me


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2012)

Got tickets for Milan, but due to having poor friends who thought it would be fine to wait til the monday coming up to book the hotel, the hotel packages have now sold out, and the hotels are gona be a tad bit further from the San Siro then I woulda liked!

Don't really fancy going for a wander in Milan in a gooner shirt after we smash the italians


----------



## Corax (Jan 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> (((Aaron)))


http://www.192.com/atoz/people/ramsey/aaron/


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 12, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Got tickets for Milan, but due to having poor friends who thought it would be fine to wait til the monday coming up to book the hotel, the hotel packages have now sold out, and the hotels are gona be a tad bit further from the San Siro then I woulda liked!
> 
> Don't really fancy going for a wander in Milan in a gooner shirt after we smash the italians


LOL lets hope we do (smash em).

Just out of interest how much is all of this costing you?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2012)

Erm, including drinking and eating money, I reckon around £300-320.

Tickets are £25.

Flights and hotel are gona be around £220, that's for 2 nights.

Milan's pretty expensive as well, so food and drink will make up the rest.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 13, 2012)

That's not too bad...cheers. Hope you come back with a smile on your face (for all of our sakes!)


----------



## 1%er (Jan 15, 2012)

Swansea match live


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2012)

Lovely to see Swansea taking Arsenal on in the passing game, and winning so far.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2012)

How's our lad Caulker doing at centre back?

Cleo having another blinder?


----------



## agricola (Jan 15, 2012)

"From the sublime to the ridiculous" was never more apt, Gooners.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL! 2-2 and then 3-2 in a matter of seconds! I'm on the radio now, Caulker was doing very well in the first.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2012)

Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaj!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2012)

Well earned loss.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I just got ambushed outside Finsbury Park station by ESPN. Cue a lot of stuttering ramblings at the camera. Then I found it very easy to talk about Henry's comeback and the interviewer gave a thumbs up when I told her I could hear the roar when he scored from my bedroom window


Only just seen this. 
I have ESPN but don't watch all the guff so dunno if you were on. bah!

as for today. bah.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2012)

Conceding three goals to a promoted club. You must all be very disappointed.

Who can we blame this time...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Conceding three goals to a promoted club. You must all be very disappointed.
> 
> Who can we blame this time...



I'll have a go at this one.

I guess I could start with, why do the welsh not have their own league? What gives them the right to come play with us? Its ridiculous, the irish and scottish have their own league, so why don't the welsh?

So, if they were to do things right, they would never be in the prem and we would never have played them and never have lost to them, I blame the FA for allowing them to play among English teams.

So, to conclude, I'm blaming the FA.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2012)

That's a coincidence, so does 'the prof', albeit for different reasons.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Lovely to see Swansea taking Arsenal on in the passing game, and winning so far.


Shit result but honestly Swansea are one of the most entertaining teams in the league! Fully deserved,both them and Norwich have done superbly this season.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 15, 2012)

youse are beyond shite atm


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Shit result but honestly Swansea are one of the most entertaining teams in the league! Fully deserved,both them and Norwich have done superbly this season.



Cracking entertainment, watched the 1st half and had the radio on for the second, both equally entertaining. Good result for LFC fans of course


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Conceding three goals to a promoted club. You must all be very disappointed.
> 
> Who can we blame this time...


i blame you, tbh. come round here etc etc....


----------



## Corax (Jan 15, 2012)

Evening gooners.  Just wanted to drop by to pay my respects.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 16, 2012)

Your saviours arrogance didn't take long to return: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/15/swansea-city-arsenal-premier-league


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 16, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Your saviours arrogance didn't take long to return: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/15/swansea-city-arsenal-premier-league


Standing up for his teammates is arrogance now is it?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 16, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Standing up for his teammates is arrogance now is it?



After a result like that its pretty stupid.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think we can be surprised at the result. A team that's up for it and has great passing skill will always carve up our defence in it's current state. In a twisted way I hope we don't qualify for the champions league. Maybe that will be the signal to the money men that we need to spend a bit of fucking cash this summer sorting out our defensive options.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 16, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I don't think we can be surprised at the result. A team that's up for it and has great passing skill will always carve up our defence in it's current state. In a twisted way I hope we don't qualify for the champions league. Maybe that will be the signal to the money men that we need to spend a bit of fucking cash this summer sorting out our defensive options.


Do you think that they will trust Dalgleish as much with the money again?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## TitanSound (Jan 16, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Do you think that they will trust Dalgleish as much with the money again?



I've no idea seeing as he isn't our manager


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 16, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Do you think that they will trust Dalgleish as much with the money again?



You've spelt Wenger incorrectly. You've even managed to spell Dalglish incorrectly. Poor show.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 16, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I've no idea seeing as he isn't our manager


 Sat up watching the UFC, still half a sleep.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 16, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> You've spelt Wenger incorrectly. You've even managed to spell Dalglish incorrectly. Poor show.


I refer you to post 1548.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I refer you to post 1548.



That's no excuse.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That's no excuse.


Who put you in charge of valid excuses?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2012)

Bad result (to state the obvious). With  patched up defence, players out of position keeping a hold of leads is proving a problem. Really felt Gervinho's lack of presence too.

Still, well done to an excellent Swansea side, they are proving they belong in this league.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Who put you in charge of valid excuses?



Me.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Me.


Well I just sacked you.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Well I just sacked you.



Fascist.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 16, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Do you think that they will trust Dalgleish as much with the money again?


Dalglish??? We're not that fucking desperate


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

Aren't you? The current manager has lost 'it' without question.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2012)

Just on that question.

Wenger has stated that the _youth project_ is over with the departure of Na$ri and Fab and Clichy. We just need to hang in try for a fourth and then I think we'll see some major purchases in the Summer. God knows we have the cash and the backer who's not afraid of spending (if his USA teams are anything to go by). We are in a pretty bad state at the moment and I cant see that being allowed to continue by the owner. He has a record of taking struggling teams and improving them. I see no reason why his approach would differ here.

Next season is crunch time in many ways and one way or another we'll see a different approach.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 16, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Next season is crunch time in many ways and one way or another we'll see a different approach.



There really is no other way. We've done bloody well to stay at the relative top of the table given our resources. But it's painfully obvious to see that this season we really are just about holding it together. Injuries and cups happening during the middle of the season don't help, but we should be prepared for that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

Two season to late.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> There really is no other way. We've done bloody well to stay at the relative top of the table given our resources. But it's painfully obvious to see that this season we really are just about holding it together. Injuries and cups happening during the middle of the season don't help, but we should be prepared for that.


 
Yes. Our first team is as good as any, below that we are very substandard, and that is unacceptable if you have any serious ambitions. This has to be addressed in the Summer.

We have the money. It's patently time to spend.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Two season to late.



It's never too late in football. I mean, look at your lot. Mid table mediocrity for years and years and suddenly someone's signed a deal with the devil to get you into the top four


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2012)

I can guarantee it will not be fifty years until we become serious contenders again.

You can quote me on that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

So a "crunch time" isn't really a crunch time.

Except we both know it is, and I know it was at least two years ago when the bogus bollocks and his personal obsession with yoof was completely exposed.

It's just a little cringing seeing someone so certain - arrogant - of their correctness sign 34-year olds not because of injuries but because his squad is so shit.

And you know what, it's still the Ref's fault. Welcome to 2005.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Two season to late.



He don't speak the English too good.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So a "crunch time" isn't really a crunch time.
> 
> Except we both know it is, and I know it was at least two years ago when the bogus bollocks and his personal obsession with yoof was completely exposed.
> 
> ...



I think this is your personal problem with the man.

In reality, it was an experiment of moving to a new ground realizing that money for players would be limited and pumping what little resource we had into the youth. Which has produced some excellent players but not enough (obviously). It's was a noble aim, to build from within, but it hasnt worked. The deadline for this was this year. Nas and fab and clichy leaving was the final straw.

We are now in a new phase and I see us repositioning in the Summer. We have the money. Time to spend.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL It was "an experiment" - and absolutely not a 'philosphy' he shouted frm the rooftops and every goon  glowed with pride over for more than a decade. Those seasons after seasons of the Carling Cup kids who any day will burst 'through the ranks' are all in my imagination.

Jesus fucking Christ, it's revisionism gorn mad.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> LOL It was "an experiment" - and absolutely not a 'philosphy' he shouted frm the rooftops and every goon glowed with pride over for more than a decade. Those seasons after seasons of the Carling Cup kids who any day will burst 'through the ranks' are all in my imagination.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ, it's revisionism gorn mad.



I totally forgot to congratulate you earlier. Seems you broke a record over the weekend 

http://www.sportingintelligence.com...ede-1000-goals-and-its-proof-of-class-301202/



> Tottenham will soon become the first club in the Premier League era to have conceded 1,000 goals in Premier League matches.
> To date, they have conceded 998 in 751 Premier League games at a rate of 1.33 per game.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> LOL It was "an experiment" - and absolutely not a 'philosphy' he shouted frm the rooftops and every goon glowed with pride over for more than a decade. Those seasons after seasons of the Carling Cup kids who any day will burst 'through the ranks' are all in my imagination.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ, it's revisionism gorn mad.



Whatever the nomaclature "experiment" or "philosophy" I think you agree that neither one shouldbe be debased by turning it to dogma. Which I believe AW will/has not. Which you can judge by his statements on the subject this season.

It seems to me you want humiliation from him which really (yet again) says more about your lack of character, then any failings on AWs part.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh yes, I'm all about "humiliation". In fact, this is entirely about ME and not at all about a club in decline because of the mangers obsessions and inflexibility - well, inflexibility until he was forced on the last day of the summer transfer window. Me, me, me!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I totally forgot to congratulate you earlier. Seems you broke a record over the weekend


You've got to be in it to win it!


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Oh yes, I'm all about "humiliation". In fact, this is entirely about ME and not at all about a club in decline because of the mangers obsessions and inflexibility - well, inflexibility until he was forced on the last day of the summer transfer window. Me, me, me!


Well yes of course it is and always has been about you. No other supporter makes such a fuss and comes on here as much as you do when the Mighty Arsenal have a failing or we make positive statements about our players, it AlWAYs GUARANTEED to be YOU that gets the boot in. I judge you by your actions.

Any, experiment or philosophy has to be given time to bare fruit. It would also be madness to put no limits on it. I believe this is the season when the deadline was set, regardless of whether Nas or Fab or Clichy stayed.

The inflexabily you mention was imposed due to the stadium move. Now that we are in a more stable phase cash wise, AW has stated on many occasions that he is not adverse to spending big on the right player. I see none of this inflexibly you invoke in any of his statements.

Again, it really does boil down to you and your bigoted views on us and AW.

EDIT to add...I dont think we've been in decline, as much as remained stable over the past six years (15 years n the Champs league year in year out does suggest that). This year it's different and this is why I think there will be changes come the Summer.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 16, 2012)

some loon was making death threats to Aaron Ramsey on Twitter last night after the match - called himself an Arsenal fan


----------



## chieftain (Jan 17, 2012)

marty21 said:


> some loon was making death threats to Aaron Ramsey on Twitter last night after the match - called himself an Arsenal fan



Some loon was making yapping hand gestures at Arsenal fans on Sunday after the match, called himself and Arsenal fan


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

A dedicated celebrity gooner talks about the prof - what a perfect fit:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2012)

Doesn't exactly speak shite, was just looking at the injury news which was updated 19th Jan, if AW seriously doesn't at least get a LB on loan, he is a fucking idiot.

Gibbs and Santos will be out for a min of about 3 weeks, not bringing someone in to cover that position, when Gibbs has proved his injury prone self is still there, and Santos not being of good enough quality, is just stupid.

If we don't actually qualify for champions league this season (looking more and more unlikely) what do we actually do from there?

It is AW last card drawn, that has been his speech lately "we've qualified for champions league for last 15 years" when we haven't won anything, once thats gone is he seriously just going to fall back on we've stayed in the top 6 while we've paid for the new stadium?

I reckon if we decide to replace him, we should get Jose, Ancelotti or Mike Bassett.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2012)

Got a reply to my email today.



> Dear Daniel
> 
> Thank you for your email.  Your are currently 95,779 on the silver waiting list and 29,818 on the season ticket waiting list.
> 
> ...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

what was the email?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2012)

My position on the waiting list.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 21, 2012)

Waiting list for what, a season ticket? Aren't tickets easy to get if stupidly expensive? When we (west brom) played at the arse in November there seemed to be empty seats dotted about?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2012)

Silver is the next one up from Red, which gives a lot more priority to tickets, but I went onto the season ticket waiting list for the sake of it, I most likely won't get one for around 25 years, so will be good for when I retire.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 21, 2012)

Why is the waiting list so long? Surely there can't be 100,000 people wanting a season ticket?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2012)

No, its 97k waiting for Silver, which is a free upgrade from Red, season ticket waiting list you pay £15 to go on, which is 29k.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a spare half season ticket I was trying to get rid off on here at xmas, are you serious about wanting a ticket? If so I might know of another guy looking to sell the remainder of his games and I can ask him at Man U tommorow.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

PM me if you do.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 21, 2012)

Would you take a point tomorrow?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

Not really, going for 3 thanks.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 21, 2012)

Daniel said:


> No, its 97k waiting for Silver, which is a free upgrade from Red, season ticket waiting list you pay £15 to go on, which is 29k.



But what do you get for silver? More access to tickets? It sounds like a barmy system when tickets are available for most games and according tonporno loving gypsy season tickets can be informally acquired anyway


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

Silvers get to buy tickets a few days before Reds.

Most Silvers where on the old ticket registration shceme at Highbury which you had to join to buy tickets then. When we moved there was a lot more tickets available, but they wanted to show some loyalty to the ticket registration scheme memebers and we ended up with the 3 levels.

I just happen to know a few lads who are travelling / skint which is why I knew of a couple going spare - its not always the case!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, silver's get to buy tickets before reds, reds get the scraps.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2012)

Big game today.

Not sure who I want to win. Would normally route for Arsenal here but half want Man Utd to keep up with City.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2012)

I have no such dilemma.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 22, 2012)

This is a bit like the Spurs City game, hasn't really come to life............hope the second half is better.

Cunt....


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

Not a popular substitution by Wenger.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2012)

> *United goal: *Oh dear. This is part of the reason Arsenal fans were so unhappy to see Andrey Arshavin being introduced. He does not even get close to Antonio Valencia as he cuts in from the right and, eventually, feeds *Danny Welbeck* inside the Arsenal area.


And he left Cleo on.... who shouldn't even be on the subs bench.

Cuckoo.


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2012)

There's an Arsenal fan on 606 repeatedly pronouncing Wenger with a W.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2012)

Just watched the Arsene interview, he basically said theres no need to buy a fallback for 10 days cos our fall backs are coming back.

But buying a fallback at the beginning of the transfer window, a full 31 days, to prevent losing 9 points, would have been worth it you absolute nutter!

I thought we played pretty well second half atleast, Ox, the guy who everyone questioned why we paid so much for at the beginning of the season has become a fan favourite, his exciting to watch and goes for it (I suppose a little proof that the old dear hasn't completely lost it, not yet atleast) yet he was taken off for the villain of Arsenal, the person no one wants to see play, the person who doesn't look like he wants to play, THIS IS THE GUY BOUGHT ON!!!

Then look what happens! AW says that he didn't want to push him, but his a young lad for christsake!

It's just depressing that AW has undoubtedly done so much for this club, but all his doing now is turning people against him, ruining his legacy.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 22, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Not a popular substitution by Wenger.


Fucking inspired,was'nt it?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 22, 2012)

To be fair to Arsenal that is probabaly the best i have seen United play since .........the last Arsenal game


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2012)

Just saw this on a FB group.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 23, 2012)

3 losses on the trot. What a shitty situation to be in. Totally of our own making though.

Why does he persist with Arshavin? He is a shadow of the player he was when he first came to us. But then again, the picture above probably explains that.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2012)

you do have to ask some questions though, he takes off a player with enthusiasm, energy and bursting to make an impact with someone who's not interested, who can't track back or defend and who's simply paying for his pay cheque and, bang, look what happens. all good things come to an end, i think the "arsense knows" era may be drawing to a close.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 23, 2012)

I do wonder how much control he actually has over spending though. The board are always saying that they always have lots of transfer funds available to the manager, but we generally end up receiving more than we spend in the transfer window iirc.

I had no idea that it was AOC's first premiership start yesterday. Then Wenger says that he took him off because he was becoming "fatigued". FFS. He's 18 and obviously well up for it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

Of course there is money, how many billionaires are there on the Board now?


> “Imagine the worst situation, that we lose Fàbregas and Nasri. You cannot convince people that you are ambitious after that.”


Coupled with, at best, Europa League football....


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 23, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Coupled with, at best, Europa League football....



It was good enough for you lot for years


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 23, 2012)

Just been doing a bit of swotting up on Kroenke. Seems his NBA and NFL teams have undergone some major restructuring in the past couple of years and seem to be doing fairly well. A sign of things to come? I bloody hope so!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2012)

i don't think spending or not is the issue in terms of yesterday though, it's about a poor tactical decision that everyman and his dog could have seen coming. he's had a history of making some strange substitutions in the past, and either him or the coaching staff can't see the wood for the trees atm.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 23, 2012)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i don't think spending or not is the issue in terms of yesterday though, it's about a poor tactical decision that everyman and his dog could have seen coming.



Oh, for sure. But unfortunately that's *also* an issue


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 23, 2012)

AW said that the OX had been ill during the week and was showing signs of fatigue. If true then replacing him with a international captain is a no-brainer. So tactically I have no problems with the decision.

Except you have to look at who that capatain is, his past lack of form and look further onto the bench and ask is there anyone else on there that can be effective? The answer is plainly no and this has to be addressed. We've been through our own austerity and it's fucking plain that we need to splash the cash. Our depth is woeful and top four is looking impossible.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It was good enough for you lot for years


I suspect it's less good as an indicator of decline.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

Well the Ryan Giggs chant yesterday was about the most revolting thing I've heard in a very long time.

"Can you taste your brother's cock?"


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Well the Ryan Giggs chant yesterday was about the most revolting thing I've heard in a very long time.
> 
> "Can you taste your brother's cock?"



Class.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

Rooney's was much more funny - "whose the scoucer in the wig?"


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2012)

Both of them are crackers!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 23, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I had no idea that it was AOC's first premiership start yesterday. Then Wenger says that he took him off because he was becoming "fatigued". FFS. He's 18 and obviously well up for it.


Looked full of running to me,replaced the Ox with a carthorse.Despite everything we're still in with a shout for 4 th place what with other teams also dropping points.We could do with other players contributing the odd goal now and then,can't expect Van P to score in every game.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't see Percy  in the Europa League.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't really get why everyone keeps going on about europa, all we have to do is win the champions league to qualify next year, not worry about silly 4th place!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2012)

Like you stand a chance of that...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

Did Liverpool when they won it in 2005? Or Porto a few years earlier?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, but they (a) had defences, and (b) managers who weren't two steps away from a breakdown.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you actually kidding me?

We have a great defence, it usually starts with "I didn't see it" and then continues to go on to "A lot of heart" and then finally, ending on "The referee changed the game"

Best defence, ever.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 24, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Just saw this on a FB group.



Yes yes I know I'm a nitpicker, but this quote is often misattributed (to various people) however originally it's from Benjamin Franklin.

glad I got that off my chest.

As you were.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 24, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Of course there is money, how many billionaires are there on the Board now?
> 
> Coupled with, at best, Europa League football....



"He don't know what he is fucking talking about. What is he talking about? It is a bonus."


----------



## Gmart (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe this has been said before, but it seems to me that AW has not had the backing by the board since David Dein left. He seemed to ensure that AW got whatever player he wanted. Recently it has been a matter of profit before buying for the future.

As far as the defence goes, surely there is someone who could come in and work with them? I appreciate the injury situation, but maybe Tony Adams, he still seems to be around and isn't doing much these days?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2012)

you mean other then drinking


----------



## Gmart (Jan 26, 2012)

kained&able said:


> you mean other then drinking


Harsh 

But fair


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 27, 2012)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16761570.stm
That's Wilshere out for the season then


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2012)

Not the best of starts for the Arsenal


----------



## Daniel (Jan 29, 2012)

Could say that.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2012)

AOC and Walcott off, Arshevin and Henry on.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2012)

Dunne you fucking moron...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok he scored, but should have squared that


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2012)

Arsene's half-time teamtalk:  "Now try and shoot at the opponents goal"


----------



## Daniel (Jan 29, 2012)

Not a bad comeback.

COYG!


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2012)

Boo.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2012)

agricola said:
			
		

> Arsene's half-time teamtalk:  "Now try and shoot at the opponents goal"



Seems to be working ok


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2012)

Same old boring Arsenal 

It does seem like they've had a lot more space in the second half.


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Seems to be working ok



Indeed.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 29, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Well the Ryan Giggs chant yesterday was about the most revolting thing I've heard in a very long time.
> 
> "Can you taste your brother's cock?"



That's just soooooo cockist. And as Giggs is Welsh, it's racist too. And homophobic. And incest-ist... and fuckin funny.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2012)

LiamO said:


> That's just soooooo cockist. And as Giggs is Welsh, it's racist too. And homophobic. And incest-ist.


Only from a bigotist perspective.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 29, 2012)

Corax said:


> Only from a bigotist perspective.



Seriously though, for me chants like these two are a brilliant part of football. And precisely the type of working-class gallows humour the corporates will succeed in wiping out over the next few years.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Seriously though, for me chants like these two are a brilliant part of football. And precisely the type of working-class gallows humour the corporates will succeed in wiping out over the next few years.


I'm in two minds.  Part of me thinks it's funny.  But then I also imagine that it's not so funny for Giggs - or his brother.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2012)

How did it get in the public domain; kiss and tell, grass, hacking, don't care?


----------



## ignatious (Jan 29, 2012)

Corax said:


> I'm in two minds. Part of me thinks it's funny. But then I also imagine that it's not so funny for Giggs - or his brother.


I'm sure if they thought about it like that they'd stop singing it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 29, 2012)

Clearly funny and well within the bounds of legitimacy. Fairly tame, really.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 29, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Clearly funny and well within the bounds of legitimacy. Fairly tame, really.



Yeah the Beckham and Posh one was a lot worse.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 29, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah the Beckham and Posh one was a lot worse.



People can be so mean sometimes.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2012)

That was def a get out of jail 2nd half


----------



## eagle (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a great time to hear the story again about someone bumping their head haha lol.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 31, 2012)

That second half performance was what we want more of - gutsy and battling


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2012)

Made any big signings today?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2012)

a 19 y/o from dortmund is all i've heard about.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...ose-in-on-400000-signing-of-borussia-dortmund
'Knee problems',sounds like  another injury prone player,should fit right in then.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

13 points the gap, you could probably do with a result at Bolton. Still, at least you've got the new signings to give everyone a lift.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 1, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> 13 points the gap, you could probably do with a result at Bolton. Still, at least you've got the new signings to give everyone a lift.



I created a lot of jobs, I am respected by my employees, my friends and supporters, so to face something like this is sad. It is unfair and it is an insult to me, to my family and my friends.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

i'm off to watch them at Bolton tonight - must dig out the long johns


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

Can you play fullback?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

actually i do, left back - monday nights 8-a-side all weather pitch - with some rather rough boys from the mean streets of Liverpool


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

Bring your boots!


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)

Great transfer window for you lot.  Bet you're well chuffed.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 1, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Bring your boots!



Mr Manley, will you please stop staring at me. I know you are trying to cause me a problem, OK.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 1, 2012)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> a 19 y/o from dortmund is all i've heard about.


Another one for the future?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2012)

another attacking central midfielder as well! Which is exactly what you need!

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> Great transfer window for you lot. Bet you're well chuffed.


So you're not impressed with our capture of the legendary whatisname from Borussia Dortmund then ?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Another one for the future?


A welcome addition to our reserve team.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry, but not all of us can go around buying a Saha.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

We didn't buy him.

12 points the gap.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

I would laugh, but it wouldn't be right. Well done Bolton, could've pinched it at the end according to the Beeb.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Another one for the future?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I would laugh, but it wouldn't be right. Well done Bolton, could've pinched it at the end according to the Beeb.


Could been worse I suppose,could have  lost 3-1


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

Quite.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2012)

fucking hate bolton.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2012)

they're like united's irritating nippy little brother.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 1, 2012)

7th in the table. The last time I remember seeing that, George Graham was in charge and it was sometime in the early 90's


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

And the transfer window closed 23 hours ago.

What's more likely now; no European football next season or The Prof finishing the season in a small room with rubber wallpaper?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> 7th in the table. The last time I remember seeing that, George Graham was in charge and it was sometime in the early 90's


5 points from our last 6 League games ,table doesn't lie


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, the optimist in me says we'll make a late charge and grab a European place. Then Wenger tells the board "Give me some proper funds or I'm off". He gets into the transfer window early, makes a few rock solid signings and all should be back on track.

The realist is saying the board are a bunch of cunts, they won't give him the money, Van Persie will fuck off and Chamakh will become our lead striker.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

Now, I'm clearly biased, but judging on very recent form Liverpool seem to be regaining form, with Gerrard and Suarez coming back. You lot had Sagna back now, no? How'd he do? Anyway, unless things change I see 4th being between Chelsea, Toons and us.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 1, 2012)

And one thing I've noticed in the last couple of years. We get a fairly decent player in, they play well for a little while, see all the negativty, lack of leadership, lack of money being spent and just seem to give up.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like Liverpool. Apart from the money bit.


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> So you're not impressed with our capture of the legendary whatisname from Borussia Dortmund then ?


When you contrast it with our transfer coup in capturing the vastly-experienced French international, you can hardly blame me for gloating.

Fuck me, I had no idea he was still being picked for France until I looked that up.  Are their strike options even worse than ours?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2012)

Still waiting for our first League win of 2012


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

We just had ours!


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> And the transfer window closed 23 hours ago.
> 
> What's more likely now; no European football next season or The Prof finishing the season in a small room with rubber wallpaper?



I said to Milan: 'He's a good investment, he is improving, he's getting stronger, he's getting taller.' We took him."​


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Still waiting for our first League win of 2012


Arsenal certainly got a a big one today. 7-1!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16779019


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

Blimey.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 4, 2012)

Oxlade-Chamberlain - best young winger England's produced since when?

I certainly can't remember an English winger as fast, as two-footed, and as effective as him in my lifetime.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

He's already looking better than Walcott.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's already looking better than Walcott.


 
Not hard.

Good game though, AOC played brilliantly, Walcott even had a good game, both wingers playing well to lead us to a very nice win.

7-1 against a 10 man blackburn?
Maybe not that impressive but 3 points and a confidence boost for the squad in general and individual players, lovely.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh they had one sent off? I see...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2012)

TBF Arsenal were already 3-1 up before the sending off and looking likely to add to that. Blackburn are awful though.


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2012)

Diamond said:
			
		

> Oxlade-Chamberlain - best young winger England's produced since when?
> 
> I certainly can't remember an English winger as fast, as two-footed, and as effective as him in my lifetime.



I said before you signed him that he looked like a right sided Bale. Still gutted he went to the wrong team


----------



## chieftain (Feb 4, 2012)

Diamond said:


> Oxlade-Chamberlain - best young winger England's produced since when?
> 
> I certainly can't remember an English winger as fast, as two-footed, and as effective as him in my lifetime.



What is it with Southampton and producing quality youngsters?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 5, 2012)

40 goals in 41 premier league games for RVP.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 6, 2012)

I tried to get excited, but then remember all the other big scoring games we've had against shit teams in the past 6 years. If we could play like that against Man City, Chelsea, Man U etc...I'd get excited.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 6, 2012)

So, Gooners. What do you want tonight? Is fear of the hubcap fanciers stronger than tribal dislike of your more successful neighbours?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

Whatever the result, it'll be the Ref's fault.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 6, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Whatever the result, it'll be the Ref's fault.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 6, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> So, Gooners. What do you want tonight? Is fear of the hubcap fanciers stronger than tribal dislike of your more successful neighbours?


Draw, works for us. And you rightly point out your superior position in the league and (indeed) you are playing some magnificent football but comments such as "your more successful neighbours?" is taking the piss (you cunt).....

Well, anyhow. I was lucky enough to be at the Blackburn on Sat, when it works it works very well. This level of performance has to be the standard we have to strive for. Once in five games isnt good enough. That day was both joyful and frustrating in equal measure for me.

Still, great to see the Ox score his first league goal. What a player! The much maligned Theo had a great game too, with those two on the flanks and RvP in the middle we might even have have a strick force that starts scaring teams.

Lets hope so. And in the Summer we buy Hazard (pretty please Wenger!!!  )


----------



## Party04 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm really excited about Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain. He looks a fantastic player with so many good attributes; pace, skill and most importantly the ability to score plenty of goals. Gutted I missed Saturday's match but looking forward to the Spurs game coming up later in the month - one that we HAVE to win.


----------



## Party04 (Feb 6, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> So, Gooners. What do you want tonight? Is fear of the hubcap fanciers stronger than tribal dislike of your more successful neighbours?


 Has to be a Liverpool win.

Tottenham have yet to hit a bad patch this season but hope it happens soon! Harry Redknapp's trial hasn't affected them but they've got a few injury doubts tonight.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

Party04 said:


> I'm really excited about Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain. He looks a fantastic player


Doesn't he just.  

Oh well, at least I can like him when he's playing for England.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 6, 2012)

Party04 said:


> Has to be a Liverpool win.
> 
> Tottenham have yet to hit a bad patch this season but hope it happens soon! Harry Redknapp's trial hasn't affected them but they've got a few injury doubts tonight.


 

our bad patch was the first two games of the season


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 6, 2012)

chieftain said:


> What is it with Southampton and producing quality youngsters?


 simple - they've invested very heavily in youth development.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 6, 2012)

v much a confidence building win that, but I'll be amazed if Blackburn stay up


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 6, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> So, Gooners. What do you want tonight? Is fear of the hubcap fanciers stronger than tribal dislike of your more successful neighbours?


 Liverpool FTw, deffo. Spurs current excellent performances are unnerving me after all those years of mediocrity, all I've got to look forward to is 'Arry being a colombion drug baron's cell-bitch


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> Liverpool FTw, deffo. Spurs current excellent performances are unnerving me after all those years of mediocrity, all I've got to look forward to is 'Arry being a colombion drug baron's cell-bitch


We've not played much better this season than in recent previous ones to be honest.  The difference has been in winning even when playing badly against the weaker teams, when in previous years we dropped points.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16914744
Poor lad


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 11, 2012)

Henry! Make him a statue! Oh wait... Bloody good result against a team in good form


----------



## Corax (Feb 11, 2012)

Cross posting, so sue me.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2012)

If the newcastle score sticks, then we're in the position we need to stay in!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> Cross posting, so sue me.


 
Would love to sue you.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2012)

Guess who your next Premiership game is against


----------



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2012)

Ermmmmmm


----------



## chieftain (Feb 14, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> And in the Summer we buy Hazard (pretty please Wenger!!!  )


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17025344


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 14, 2012)

That's no surprise. If Wenger/Arsenal are not making the moves to buy big then why would players like him want to come to a club that's showing a lack of ambition?

With our performance so far this season, big players will be questioning if we are actual serious contenders for not only the domestic title but the European also.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2012)

chieftain said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17025344


Levy's really got to push the boat out now to impress 'arry.

tbh, I think he's probably using Tottenham to get the Spanish clubs to pull their fingers out.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 14, 2012)

We'll be lucky to get Micky Hazzard or the Dukes of if we fail to qualify for next season's CL.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate to sound negative but it'll be a miracle if you keep Percy.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 15, 2012)

Well the game tonight is going fucking great, isn't it. Why the fuck are we letting them be in our half so much, get the ball out for fuck's sake.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 15, 2012)

ExSpud  fucking awful pitch.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 15, 2012)

Jaysus Ibra is tearing your team apart!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 15, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Well the game tonight is going fucking great, isn't it. Why the fuck are we letting them be in our half so much, get the ball out for fuck's sake.


Mainly because the manager is delusional, and the team is proper shit.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 15, 2012)

Ramsey has been our weakest link for a while now, and again tonight. bench for a few games might do him good.

Still, nice to see Spurs troglodytes persist in vain attempts to exercise their pathetic inferiority complex.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 15, 2012)

Painful this... As a neutral don't think spuds would be getting embarrassed like this.... Wonder what wengers  excuses are going to be


----------



## Corax (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh dear, that was clumsy.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 15, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Painful this... As a neutral don't think spuds would be getting embarrassed like this.... Wonder what wengers excuses are going to be


 
Happened against Real Madrid last year. Wenger will probably blame the pitch, the ref and the stars before he blames himself or the team. Very poor from Arsenal, AOC was the only one that looked bothered.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 15, 2012)

Well that was  just fucking embarrassing. Got everything wrong tonight. Absolutely everything


----------



## TruXta (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha!  Feel the pain.


----------



## Corax (Feb 15, 2012)

To be fair to Arsenal, no English team has overcome AC for a very long time.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 15, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Well that was just fucking embarrassing. Got everything wrong tonight. Absolutely everything


 
It was like watching a bunch of amateurs.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 15, 2012)

To be fair to Arsenal they were in the Champions League and got through the group stages.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 15, 2012)

The thing that fucks me off the most is it's the same old shit every time.  We try to walk the ball into the net, we leave our defence wide open, we lose the ball, we pass to a mythical 12th player nobody bar the guys on the pitch seem to be able to see.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 15, 2012)

Corax said:


> To be fair to Arsenal, no English team has overcome AC for a very long time.


 
utd spanked them 7-2 two seasons ago?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 15, 2012)

He's being droll. 12 months ago; 0-1, Crouch, 80'.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 15, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Happened against Real Madrid last year. Wenger will probably blame the pitch, the ref and the stars before he blames himself or the team. Very poor from Arsenal, AOC was the only one that looked bothered.


 We did'nt play RM last year


----------



## Corax (Feb 15, 2012)

DRINK? said:
			
		

> utd spanked them 7-2 two seasons ago?



And...? 

Come on now, catch up!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 15, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> We did'nt play RM last year


 
I didn't say you did. Try again!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 15, 2012)

So much for Milan being "old and slow"


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 15, 2012)

Old and slow beats young and shit anyday



Still least arsenal can concentrate on winning the league now


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 16, 2012)

Just saw Wenger's post match interview on the news; shock and surprise he has actually blamed the team!  Said it was the worst we'd ever played in Europe and absolutely everywhere we played badly.

Am I hearing right? Wenger, admitting a problem with the team?  Pigs do fly it would seem.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Just saw Wenger's post match interview on the news; shock and surprise he has actually blamed the team!  Said it was the worst we'd ever played in Europe and absolutely everywhere we played badly.
> 
> Am I hearing right? Wenger, admitting a problem with the team?  Pigs do fly it would seem.


He knew he'd be insulting the fans intelligence if he made any excuses for last nights so- called performance.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 16, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> He knew he'd be insulting the fans intelligence if he made any excuses for last nights so- called performance.


 
Hah, true, but I have seen some pretty shocking performances from us and then he's come out and said 'well I thought we played quite well' and I wondered whether he was actually watching the same game of football.  Shows how shocking the performance was really, if not even Wenger can find a positive.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2012)

Sunderland will give you lots of trouble on Saturday, could this be the moment when you break?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2012)

You mean we haven't broken already?


----------



## chieftain (Feb 16, 2012)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...-wojciech-szczesny-attempt-put-233241644.html

He keeps giving does this one. Doh!


----------



## Nabru57 (Feb 16, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Draw, works for us. And you rightly point out your superior position in the league and (indeed) you are playing some magnificent football but comments such as "your more successful neighbours?" is taking the piss (you cunt).....
> 
> Well, anyhow. I was lucky enough to be at the Blackburn on Sat, when it works it works very well. This level of performance has to be the standard we have to strive for. Once in five games isnt good enough. That day was both joyful and frustrating in equal measure for me.
> 
> ...



When it works it works very well, haha don't make me laugh, it was Blackburn, it's not working well until we can do this to the top four not the bottom four......you mug!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/-we-have-to-give-the-fans-something-back-

Money wouldn't be a bad start


----------



## Corax (Feb 17, 2012)

Would it be unreasonable for the phrases "you mug" & "jog on" to be met with an automatic ban?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2012)

Jog on, you mug.




Let's see.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 17, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Jog on, you mug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got them the wrong way round, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2012)

Phew! Was worried abou getting in trouble,living life on the edge, only way to live!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 17, 2012)

Corax said:


> Would it be unreasonable for the phrases "you mug" & "jog on" to be met with an automatic ban?


 
Sound good to me. Can't think of many safer indicators of someone being a tosser. 'Live in the real world' perhaps.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 17, 2012)

chieftain said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17025344


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...-hazard-reveals-arsenal-move-ambition?cc=5739
He's such a  little tease


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2012)

Wonder how many of these quotes are real.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 17, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Wonder how many of these quotes are real.


 
Fuck knows. But what worries my about our transfer situation is the clubs we try to buy from. Because we've been so fucking stingy, they will know we're desperate and try it on. That in it's self could mean we miss out on big names.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2012)

They're going to need to get up off the floor if they wana have a chance of winning this.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2012)

It's got 1-1 written all over it for now.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2012)

That was 1-0!


----------



## Corax (Feb 18, 2012)

_Alex looked across North London towards Seven Sisters and sighed.  'If only...' he thought to himself, 'things could have been so different'.  _


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh mate pack it in, your having a good season, good on ya!

Come back with that statement in 4-5 seasons time.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2012)

Remind me when last Arsenal won anything?


----------



## Corax (Feb 18, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Oh mate pack it in, your having a good season, good on ya!
> 
> Come back with that statement in 4-5 seasons time.


Oh come on, we've had a decade of stick from you lot!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2012)

2005, I thought that was well documented?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2012)

Corax said:


> Oh come on, we've had a decade of stick from you lot!


 
Yea but it's only funny when you're giving the stick 

I miss those days...


----------



## Corax (Feb 18, 2012)

_*you're*_


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2012)

?


----------



## Corax (Feb 18, 2012)

Daniel said:


> ?


Editing cheat!

And I cite your previous post as damning evidence:



Daniel said:


> Oh mate pack it in, your having a good season, good on ya!


 
Nice finish by AOC btw.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2012)

Have you been drinking?


----------



## deadringer (Feb 18, 2012)

Daniel said:


> 2005, I thought that was well documented?


 

not true, arsenal have won the emirates cup '07, '09, and 2010


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2012)

I was so tempted to say that, as well as women's cups


----------



## Corax (Feb 18, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Have you been drinking?


Who needs alcohol when you can be intoxicated by the magical artistry and mesmerising play of Sunderland FC?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2012)

Corax said:


> Who needs alcohol when you can be intoxicated by the magical artistry and mesmerising play of Sunderland FC?


 
LOL!

Anti-bantered  Fair play.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 18, 2012)

Cunts


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2012)

Cup runneth under


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 18, 2012)

The annual  collapse is officially upon us


----------



## agricola (Feb 18, 2012)

The only Arsenal player to evoke any sympathy from that game was Oxlade-Chamberlain, who bust a gut to get back for the second goal and then saw the ball hit him and go in.  The rest of them were a shower, even Arteta who now looks a shadow of the player who he was in blue.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 18, 2012)

Nothing left to play for except 4th now, and even that is looking unlikely!


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm really speechless at the "performances" in Milan and Sunderland. Every single thing in our play was wrong, flat, lackluster and (worst of all) playing with absolutely no heart.

In the League at Sunderland we showed some grit and I really thought this would be a springboard. Instead we get exactly the opposite.These past two games have been the worst I've seen this team play. It's been painful.

Now, having said all that, winning cups wasnt our priority after that abomination of a start, in that respect we remain in contention for fourth and stand a chance. We (I'm sure) were all resigned to another trophyless season from the fourth week, so these exists are of no surprise. The nature in which we've exited is and is deeply worrying.

The game against the Stratford Hotspurs is make-or-break for this crop of players (one feels). Massive game.


----------



## anchorage (Feb 18, 2012)

agricola said:


> The only Arsenal player to evoke any sympathy from that game was Oxlade-Chamberlain, who bust a gut to get back for the second goal and then saw the ball hit him and go in. The rest of them were a shower, even Arteta who now looks a shadow of the player who he was in blue.


 
I agree Arteta was brilliant the year we won the league.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 18, 2012)

The Prof:


> "We had three away games in one week and I believe it was a very unfortunate schedule to play away in the Champions League and immediately away again. They were very difficult pitches as well but we fought hard today.
> 
> "I felt we were a bit unlucky, it was 100% a penalty for us that Mr Webb missed and their first shot on goal was a goal. Then we had to chase the game and take every gamble and we were caught on the counter for the second.


So, the pitchs, the Ref and bad luck with cup draws - which must be a relief as you could otherwise think, Persy aside, it's a squad of past-its, injury prone and middle table wank.

At least you have a chance to turn things around next week. On Sunday. 1.30 kick off.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Apparently we allowed the opposition six shots on target this week (Milan five, Sunderland one) and conceded 6 goals,unfuckingbelievable,couple of tough games coming up,Swampdwellers next weekend and then the Mickeys away the following week,if we're still fourth after that I'll be fucking amazed,the whole team looks bereft of confidence and Wenger looks clueless atm.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 19, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> The Prof:
> 
> So, the pitchs, the Ref and bad luck with cup draws - which must be a relief as you could otherwise think, Persy aside, it's a squad of past-its, injury prone and middle table wank.
> 
> At least you have a chance to turn things around next week. On Sunday. 1.30 kick off.


 
Our central defnders, Doherty and Anthony Gardner, were fantastic and I told them that when they go to bed tonight they should think of each other.​

​


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 19, 2012)

Their modern day equivalent being Squillaci and Djourou.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 19, 2012)

this is quite funny,

http://www.wsc.co.uk/component/option,com_kunena/Itemid,73/func,view/catid,27/id,628994/#628994

"Today, however, as one gazes like Stout Cortez, silent upon a peak in Darien, it is not with Euclidian joy at the angular, mathematical interplay of Arsenal FC but with a Euripidean pang of the tragic. For there are no more peaks, no more “Dariens” but so many troughs and Darrens. Darrens, Darrens and Lees and Cattermoles, and Routledges, swarming through midfield, taking uncouth advantage of every understandable little relapse into ennui on the part of Arsenal's poets of the pitch. No accents, acute or grave, rest atop their base surnames, these Higginsbothams, these Hogglesthwaites, no circumflexes, no diacritics of any kind, as we are wont to chant in the upper tiers of the Emirates."


----------



## Gmart (Feb 20, 2012)

When will we ever work out our defense? It has been years now, and it not as if defensive coaches don't exist - there must be plenty who would love to do the job - I get the feeling that Wenger sees it as an admission of fault (and he's not wrong), but it must be done!

At this rate even fourth is looking uncertain!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 20, 2012)

discokermit said:


> this is quite funny,
> 
> http://www.wsc.co.uk/component/option,com_kunena/Itemid,73/func,view/catid,27/id,628994/#628994
> 
> "Today, however, as one gazes like Stout Cortez, silent upon a peak in Darien, it is not with Euclidian joy at the angular, mathematical interplay of Arsenal FC but with a Euripidean pang of the tragic. For there are no more peaks, no more “Dariens” but so many troughs and Darrens. Darrens, Darrens and Lees and Cattermoles, and Routledges, swarming through midfield, taking uncouth advantage of every understandable little relapse into ennui on the part of Arsenal's poets of the pitch. No accents, acute or grave, rest atop their base surnames, these Higginsbothams, these Hogglesthwaites, no circumflexes, no diacritics of any kind, as we are wont to chant in the upper tiers of the Emirates."


it's more than quite funny, it's genius, best piece of football satire I've read in a long time.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Apparently we allowed the opposition six shots on target this week (Milan five, Sunderland one) and conceded 6 goals,unfuckingbelievable,couple of tough games coming up,Swampdwellers next weekend and then the Mickeys away the following week,if we're still fourth after that I'll be fucking amazed,the whole team looks bereft of confidence and Wenger looks clueless atm.


This is an incredible stat, and a damning one. Our defence was legendary and has now become a laughing stock. I think this Summer is going to be monumental for the future of this club.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 20, 2012)

The summers three and then two years ago were "monumental". It's over now. Decline has been, and remains, inevitable since then.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> The summers three and then two years ago were "monumental". It's over now. Decline has been, and remains, inevitable since then.


 
No, this WILL be monumental.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> The summers three and then two years ago were "monumental". It's over now. Decline has been, and remains, inevitable since then.


You keep beliving that sunshine, and we'll see how you cope with massive over development of an area in terminal decline and a worthless ground and then see how you try and stay in the top four (that's presuming you'll finish in the top four this year).


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 20, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> This is an incredible stat, and a damning one. Our defence was legendary and has now become a laughing stock. I think this Summer is going to be monumental for the future of this club.


 Said the same last summer though did'nt we? Something needs to change all the same,Pat Rice is retiring at the end of the season,like to see someone like Bouldy replace him and maybe bring Martin Keown back to sort out the defence.Did'nt  realise we'd miss David Dein so much either.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Said the same last summer though did'nt we? Something needs to change all the same,Pat Rice is retiring at the end of the season,like to see someone like Bouldy replace him and maybe bring Martin Keown back to sort out the defence.Did'nt realise we'd miss David Dein so much either.


Not to this degree and a lot of us were hoping that Nas and Fab would stay so "project youth" could maybe stumble on for another year. Wenger has said as much, about being the end of a cycle that failed and failed miserably last year in the Carling Cup.

One thing s for sure, we cant carry on like this. The Barca model is good, majority from the youth with big bucks spent on filling the gaps the youth system couldn't. These are not 50 mill + players either, we can afford the 20 - 30 mill and that's the type of quality player that we lack at the moment (or we dont have enough of).


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 20, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> You keep beliving that sunshine, and we'll see how you cope with massive over development of an area in terminal decline and a worthless ground and then see how you try and stay in the top four (that's presuming you'll finish in the top four this year).


 Correct me if Im wrong but I think Titan is a gooner.


----------



## Corax (Feb 20, 2012)

So, what are you guys' plans for St Tottingham's Day this year?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but I think Titan is a gooner.


Yes Sir. Was talking to LC (everyones least favourite Spud)


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> So, what are you guys' plans for St Tottingham's Day this year?


It's called the _Anti-St Tottingham's Day_ (get it right). Had to happen one day.

And to answer your question, for me it'll be a date with a large bottle of valium.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 20, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Yes Sir. Was talking to LC (everyones least favourite Spud)


Ah right,dont know what the Spuds are crowing about,wait till Twitch leaves to manage England,Modric and Bale are knocking on Levy's door looking for a big pay rise which if they dont get will no doubt be making eyes at Chelsea,RM etc or whoevers prepared to pay what they are looking for and Adeybayor fucks off back to RM,Citeh or whatever club he belongs to these days and on top of that having to redevelop Shite Hart Lane,one swallow does'nt make a summer.


.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 21, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but I think Titan is a gooner.


 

You're wrong.

On no, wait....


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 23, 2012)

Daniel said:


>


So how was Milan; good weather, plenty to see and do, money well spent?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 23, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So how was Milan; good weather, plenty to see and do, money well spent?


 
I see where you're going with this...

But YES! it was actually a good day out, was expecting it to be freezing but the sun came out about 1ish, ended up losing the jumper and coat, down to the van the man shirt, beer was only 3 euro, was singing and drinking in the sun for 6 hours.

Didn't know Arsenal had that many songs, but they kept going, was actually immense 

Then the game come and it was utter shite to watch, but the day was to good for the shiteness of walcott and co to ruin it!

Some italian geeza decided to come into the circle though, wearing tottenham gloves! Didn't go to well!

Cheers for asking LC 






Mate got this pic of three amazing shirts in a row


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17160447
Dont suppose we'll see him in an Arsenal shirt again


----------



## Corax (Feb 24, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17160447
> Dont suppose we'll see him in an Arsenal shirt again


And to think I was disappointed he went to you instead of us.


----------



## Corax (Feb 24, 2012)

T-1.61212546296156


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 26, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what Craig Eastmond  is like, Wycombe have signed him on loan from Arsenal for the rest of the season.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

Got goose pimples watching the start of SS1 coverage,

Why is benayoun starting in front of Ox?

Back 4 looks good though, hope they play well today, gona need to!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 26, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Back 4 looks good though, hope they play well today, gona need to!


 
oops LOL


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

That pitch is gorgeous.  Suits us perfectly.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2012)

cunts


----------



## Deareg (Feb 26, 2012)

Dive by Bale.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

......


Bollocks.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

SO MUCH SPACE!!!!!

Jesus. Christ!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 26, 2012)

how many today. "Lots " is definitely on the cards...


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

BUZZZING!!!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 26, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> how many today. "Lots " is definitely on the cards...


LOL, this is why I've stopped gambling on football.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> LOL, this is why I've stopped gambling on football.


 
HAHA!

OX on for Theo at half time!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 26, 2012)

Daniel said:


> HAHA!
> 
> OX on for Theo at half time!


Yep, Cleo's been wretched. Don't think I'd take him to the Euros tbh.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

It does amaze me how he consistently gets picked for England tbh, hey ho we're stuck with him so not much we can do, give him games but on that display, it can not hurt to give OX 45 minutes opposed to 20.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 26, 2012)

Walnut's been fucking awful,put the Ox on instead of him ffs!!!!!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 26, 2012)

I think we just scored, heard the roar from the Emirates


----------



## Maltin (Feb 26, 2012)

What a come back.


----------



## Maltin (Feb 26, 2012)

Walcott's done better this half.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

Daniel said:


> It does amaze me how he consistently gets picked for England tbh, hey ho we're stuck with him so not much we can do, give him games but on that display, it can not hurt to give OX 45 minutes opposed to 20.


 
Pft, what do I know!

In Arsene We Trust?


----------



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2012)

Carry on Cleo


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2012)

Walcott's shit you should get the latest flavour of the month to play instead.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2012)

It's a good job no ones been booing or slating Walnut today isn't it 

Filthy fucking tatics, leaving the foot in!!

Still good result for you lot, showed you do actually have some balls after all


----------



## Maltin (Feb 26, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Filthy fucking tatics, leaving the foot in!!


Pardon?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 26, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Walnut's been fucking awful,put the Ox on instead of him ffs!!!!!


Oh me of little faith


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 26, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Oh me of little faith


 

Wenger knows more than you. Still though, you're well qualified for the England job


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 26, 2012)

Dear Mr Bernsteen 
Pleez can I 'ave that England job now cos nuffink can be worser than this. 
Yours in sport 
Harry Redknapp


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 26, 2012)

https://p.twimg.com/Amkmv9vCEAA5-Z3.jpg


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

Well that victory must taste a bit sour for you all.  Blatantly 'homer' ref, pitch cutting up all over the place, sun in Friedel's eyes, er... the wrong kind of ball, and, um, the canteen, yeah the canteen serving stuff to our team that made them feel all full up and sluggish.  And something to do with voodoo I expect.  Yes.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

Still buzzing tbh 

Can not wait to go into work tomorrow


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 26, 2012)

Redknapp certainly did a great job at half time.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 26, 2012)

chieftain said:


> It's a good job no ones been booing or slating Walnut today isn't it
> 
> Filthy fucking tatics, leaving the foot in!!
> 
> Still good result for you lot, showed you do actually have some balls after all


 
no mention of the cheating Welsh git then - #dive


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2012)

I didn't see the incident


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 26, 2012)

Poor aul 5pur2


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> no mention of the cheating Welsh git then - #dive


Bale's been an embarrassment with his diving recently. His being featured on Soccer AM last week (Tom Daley's Dive of the Week) was completely deserved. And I've seen plenty of comment of Spurs message boards wishing he'd stop it, so Spurs fans in general certainly haven't been blind to it.

But I thought today's pen was legit tbh. Chesney took him out.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 26, 2012)

Corax said:


> But I thought today's pen was legit tbh. Chesney took him out.


 
Hilarious. Blatantly went down untouched but made sure there was contact after that. Nothing that all players don't do, but suggest anything else is ludicrous.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 26, 2012)

Well that was gratifying.

But what the hell happened to Spurs?  They seemed to evaporate after their second goal.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 26, 2012)

Diamond said:


> Well that was gratifying.
> 
> But what the hell happened to Spurs?  They seemed to evaporate after their second goal.


Bale coulda and shoulda made it 3-0 just before we scored our first,think the 2 goals we scored before half time knocked the shite out of them


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Hilarious. Blatantly went down untouched but made sure there was contact after that. Nothing that all players don't do, but suggest anything else is ludicrous.


I've not seen any replays after the match tbh, and I was sorting lunch out at the time so wasn't paying maximum attention.  It looked legit to me at the time, but I'd need to watch it post-match to be sure.

Like I said, I'm not disputing that Bale's become Klinsmannesque recently.  As a Spurs fan, it's probably _more_ irritating than being on the other end of it.  For one thing, the team's supposed to play with a certain measure of dignity or honour.  We're not Liverpool ffs.  In addition, it's a total waste of Bale's abilities.  He doesn't _need_ to dive.  He's skilful, fast and strong enough to avoid or ride all but the best of challenges.  And as with all divers, he wastes opportunities by having a lie-down instead of powering through and shooting.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 26, 2012)

Disappointing arry waited until the break to equal up the numbers in midfield. Parker in particular was over-stretched, but I suppose they both were.

Kranjcar - good player asked to do the wrong job today, shouldn't have been selected. Wrong formation.


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

Diamond said:


> But what the hell happened to Spurs? They seemed to evaporate after their second goal.


Simple.  We carried on trying to play Barca football in the middle of the park despite the fact that Arsenal were putting in an incredible shift and closing down in pairs very, very quickly.  They had two players closing in on the man in possession within nanoseconds, putting huge pressure on and forcing rushed passes.  Because of that we gave possession away a lot, and in addition it rattled the back 8 psychologically.  We are and always have been a confidence team.  When we've got a strut to us we're amazing and can pull off fantastic moves.  Shake us and take away our confidence and we don't look half the side.

Wasn't helped by the fact that Scotty had a less than great game.  I'm actually quite pleased with his ban in a way.  He's lost his touch a bit recently, and a game or two out might help him regain his composure.  It would be difficult for Harry to drop him without affecting his confidence, but this way the decision's been taken for him.  Sandro's perfectly capable of stepping up to the plate in the meantime.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 26, 2012)

Corax said:


> I've not seen any replays after the match tbh, and I was sorting lunch out at the time so wasn't paying maximum attention. It looked legit to me at the time, but I'd need to watch it post-match to be sure.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not disputing that Bale's become Klinsmannesque recently. As a Spurs fan, it's probably _more_ irritating than being on the other end of it. For one thing, the team's supposed to play with a certain measure of dignity or honour. We're not Liverpool ffs. In addition, it's a total waste of Bale's abilities. He doesn't _need_ to dive. He's skilful, fast and strong enough to avoid or ride all but the best of challenges. And as with all divers, he wastes opportunities by having a lie-down instead of powering through and shooting.


 
Fair enough, there's room for more than one perspective. Looked more like a pen when I saw it bit later.

I could be biased by his penchant for going over of late, but as I said previously, every modern footballer does it now.


----------



## swampy (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking forward to the post match interview 

Was slightly annoyed they didn't show it on SS1 tbh.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 26, 2012)

swampy said:


>


Nice to see him with a smile on his boat race for a change,been looking downbeat recently


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

It's taken me ALL day to calm down, now watching MOTD and buzzing again.

I wana go bed!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 27, 2012)

Daniel said:


> It's taken me ALL day to calm down, now watching MOTD and buzzing again.
> 
> I wana go bed!


Lots of lovely close-ups of a red faced Twitch looking bewildered and befuddled on MOTD tonight,fackin trrific


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 27, 2012)

https://mobile.twitter.com/#!/mspencer87/status/174093996900093953?photo=1.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 27, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/#!/mspencer87/status/174093996900093953?photo=1.


 
Taking me to a log-in page.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 27, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Taking me to a log-in page.


Someone posted up a pic of the latest Spud DVD commemorating the first 39 minutes of yesterdays match called.....39 minutes on Twitter.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 27, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Someone posted up a pic of the latest Spud DVD commemorating the first 39 minutes of yesterdays match called.....39 minutes on Twitter.


 
Doesn't really have the same impact written in text form 

Anyway, great result yesterday. So good to see the team has some balls. Happy Rosicky played well and got a goal. I thought he actually played fairly well against Milan last week, he seemed to be trying more than the other midfielders to service the ball forward. He's been a bit out of form the last couple of years, maybe due to his injuries? But I remember him being a fairly decent player when he first arrived.

Also, lets hope Walcott has some renewed confidence, him and AOX on the flanks will put terror into any defence with their speed. But, and a big but, lets not forget what state we were in before this game. Our undoing, apart from bottling it, is our lack of consistency. We did well yesterday but past experience tells me we may not do so well during our next game/s.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 27, 2012)

Not being funny but where is iRobot, I thought he'd be knee deep in this already?

iRobot, you Ok fella?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 27, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Not being funny but where is iRobot, I thought he'd be knee deep in this already?
> 
> iRobot, you Ok fella?


 
I was thinking the same. Some minor stalking reveals he's not been here since Monday last week. Maybe he's on hols or something?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 27, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I was thinking the same. Some minor stalking reveals he's not been here since Monday last week. Maybe he's on hols or something?


Don't be so bloody dramatic! He's probably dead or something.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 27, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Not being funny but where is iRobot, I thought he'd be knee deep in this already?
> 
> iRobot, you Ok fella?


Combo of flu over the weekend and tooth abscess has knocked me out but on the mend Chief' thank you for asking 

Apart from the usual controversies, what a superb game. The North London Derby never fails to impress!

Good response from the team after a week of the worst public flogging I've known as a Gooner. Everything that was missing from Arsenals play in the cup games was there in abundance on Sunday. When it works it works very well. 

Well done the lads, now can we just have this every week?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 27, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> When it works it works very well.





Nabru57 said:


> When it works it works very well, haha don't make me laugh, it was Tottenham......you mug!


 
 My bad *and* spoken like a true Gooner.

(I didnt know you had it in you).


----------



## Daniel (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 28, 2012)

http://swissramble.blogspot.com/2012/02/arsenals-mystery-dance.html
An interesting analysis of our current financial situation.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://swissramble.blogspot.com/2012/02/arsenals-mystery-dance.html
> An interesting analysis of our current financial situation.


 
Blood hell, makes difficult reading with all those huge sums of money mentioned.

I do find the "we can afford not to be in the Champions League" comments from Gazidis a bit disconcerting though.

No, we cannot. Not just financially, but if we are not in the champs league then we will not attract big players. Bloody hell, even RVP might be off next season. If we cannot keep hold of him then we have to spend big, he's the only reason we're after 4th place. Without his goals this season we would probably be mid table!!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2012)

It would only be a disaster if we had a prolonged period out of the CL, we can survive with the odd year out. Gazidis also said that if we failed to qualify then there are contingency funds to ensure we get back up there. Naturally AW thinks it would be a disaster. I'm somewhere inbetween, although I have every faith in the lads to finish in the top four this season.

Lots of rumors going round about Podolski having signed an agreement with us. This, if true, is very good news. Podolski and RvP (who'll stay, trust me) would be fucking lethal combination.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2012)

Never heard of him before but his stats are wicked. 15 goals in 19 games so far this season. And only 26. Perfect time for him to come to us!!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2012)

We put a bid for him in Jan' (according to some articles), but yes, his stats are impressive in a tough league.

Ok....just come across this, our boy Joels goal against the Welsh last night, (With respect to our Welsh brethren) the commentary is mental!

Watch yer speakers.....


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> We put a bid for him in Jan' (according to some articles), but yes, his stats are impressive in a tough league.
> 
> Ok....just come across this, our boy Joels goal against the Welsh last night, (With respect to our Welsh brethren) the commentary is mental!
> 
> Watch yer speakers.....




That's a very tidy goal all round to be honest.  Any idea who the other players involved are?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> It would only be a disaster if we had a prolonged period out of the CL, we can survive with the odd year out.


Is that how it works then; you dip in and out of the CL with the same squad of players, players as happy in or out, just grateful to be playing for The Prof, the lack of £40-45 million a season being no bar to you and no great advantage to the top 4?

Interesting delusion.


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2012)

He's right though.  One season out, and players on contracts, it can be ridden out.  But those same players will expect to see big things the next season, which is difficult because the best players won't be joining them because of the lack of CL football.  So the manager has to somehow get a much better season out of the same squad next time round, as if he doesn't it's at _*that*_ point that they'll start deserting the sinking ship.

So Wenger's going to have to either offer big players stupid money to get them to come (which will piss the rest of the squad off), or somehow unearth some amazing talents that no one else has noticed.  Either that, or stick with what he has next year, and just cross his fingers that Chamakh has just been hiding his light under a bushel.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2012)

You're talking about the players who mostly weren't good enough to qualify.

It's a hell of a lot easier to sign CL quality players if you're in the thing, as well as easier to keep what CL quality players you had.


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> You're talking about the players who mostly weren't good enough to qualify.


Yeah but you know Wenger, he'll turn them around, turn them into world class players.  He "knows".


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Funny tense you two have been using.

Seems like the seasons over to the Stratfords.

Go figure...


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2012)

If you were worried by that loud noise a little while ago don't worry, it was just someone putting their fingers in their ears, dropping a couple of gears and abruptly changing subject.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 2, 2012)

Shh.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 3, 2012)

Fucking blinding result today, considering we didn't play well. How much do we need Van Persie to stay, he has single handedly dragged us kicking and screaming back into the Champions League places,has to be a strong contender for Player of the Year,kudos to the Pole in the goal as well,6 points from 2 tough fixtures,can't  ask for any more than that.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2012/03/03/liverpool-1-2-arsenal-premier-league-highlights-video-2/
His 2nd was sublime.Great double save from the Pole in the goal as well


----------



## Daniel (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 3, 2012)

Chelski lose as well....nice,only won 3 of their last 12 league games,taxi for AVB


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great result. Bad luck to Liverpool, they mullered us for 99% of the game.

But what a 1% !


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 3, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Great result. Bad luck to Liverpool, they mullered us for 99% of the game.
> 
> But what a 1% !



What  a pass from Song,what a goal,love a good smash and grab, Diaby went off injured in his comeback game poor sod


----------



## Daniel (Mar 3, 2012)

Time we cut our losses with him?

The new viera will have to try live up to that title elsewhere!


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 3, 2012)

Fucking class goal you're looking good for 4th with Chelski fucking up.  Was praying that Van Persie was still injured for this one.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 3, 2012)

Reina shoulda saved it, really. Still, incredible technique to hit a ball that's come 40 yards, over your shoulder, on the run, that cleanly...


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 4, 2012)

Twitchy Arse time in Spudland


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> He's right though. One season out, and players on contracts, it can be ridden out. But those same players will expect to see big things the next season, which is difficult because the best players won't be joining them because of the lack of CL football. So the manager has to somehow get a much better season out of the same squad next time round, as if he doesn't it's at _*that*_ point that they'll start deserting the sinking ship.
> 
> So Wenger's going to have to either offer big players stupid money to get them to come (which will piss the rest of the squad off), or somehow unearth some amazing talents that no one else has noticed. Either that, or stick with what he has next year, and just cross his fingers that Chamakh has just been hiding his light under a bushel.


i can't think of too many big names wenger's signed. there've been a load of other people who no one else has really rated who've been unhappy where they were and have thrived at arsenal, eg vieira, and a ton of generally unknown people who've done pretty well at arsenal. i don't think the lack of champion's league football next year is really going to deter anyone from joining arsenal, in part because arsenal have a record second only i think to manchester united for qualification to the champion's league, and in part because the people wenger generally signs wouldn't be approached by many other people from the top 4 in the premiership.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Fucking class goal you're looking good for 4th with Chelski fucking up. Was praying that Van Persie was still injured for this one.


a couple more weekends like this one and we'll be in third spot.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Reina shoulda saved it, really. Still, incredible technique to hit a ball that's come 40 yards, over your shoulder, on the run, that cleanly...


 
Pah, I do it all the time in FIFA 12.



Yes, with RVP as my striker


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 5, 2012)

Podolski coming in the summer.... apparently.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 5, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


>


... again.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah! Now I see (or rather don't see) how ignore works.

Splendid.


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 5, 2012)

RvP making his thoughts clear...


----------



## 1%er (Mar 6, 2012)

Arsenal Vs AC Milan live here if you don't have sky


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 6, 2012)

Nah,surely fucking not !!!!!!! ,is the impossible going to happen ????


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 6, 2012)

get in!!!!


----------



## xes (Mar 6, 2012)

2-0 up in 25 mins, not bad going. That ref's being a cunt from the look of it. Is there light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

No way...


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2012)

Bizarro gunners strike again?


----------



## Corax (Mar 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Bizarro gunners strike again?


Nah, they're just offering them a smidgeon of hope so that they can snatch it away again whilst cackling maliciously.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2012)

Tbh I can't see arse not conceding. 6-1 is surely stretching it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 6, 2012)

This is actually a very good game to watch as a neutral. I'm taking another tapas and red wine


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

I still think 'it' is highly unlikely, but at least it's made the game a bit more fun


----------



## xes (Mar 6, 2012)

I dunno Cam, it's gone from highly unlikely, to actually plausable. if you can get a goal before half time, or one just after the break, then it's game on.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

Not sure Arsenal can keep this up, and Milan only need to score one to leave Arsenal need to score four more again.

Oh ho ho, penalty!


----------



## xes (Mar 6, 2012)

and here we go *drumroll*


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 6, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I still think 'it' is highly unlikely, but at least it's made the game a bit more fun


!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## xes (Mar 6, 2012)

you don't save those


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 6, 2012)

oh yes, go on my son


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

Can't even complain about the pen, pretty clear cut.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2012)

Fuck, OH is on laptop, I'm stuck with brum v chelsea.


----------



## xes (Mar 6, 2012)

looks like your lucks in tonite (cos it hit the post)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

No. Fucking. Way.

That was ridiculous! This is ridiculous!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Fuck, OH is on laptop, I'm stuck with brum v chelsea.


ITV must be even more annoyed than you


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 6, 2012)

Game on!


----------



## articul8 (Mar 6, 2012)

'kin hell - they could do it?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2012)

Fucking get innnn! 

Still gona be hard to Win, but atleast it's been a buzz so far!

Even if we lose now, atleast we've shown some bollocks at home unlike in that shithole San siro.


----------



## 1%er (Mar 6, 2012)

I bet that guy from talksport (Paul Hawksbee I think)  is crapping himself, if Arsenal win he has to change his name to Arsene Wenger


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> ITV must be even more annoyed than you



I've seen a lot worse than this Brum team. Zigic is having a great half. Chelsea are shit.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 6, 2012)

Fantastic performance from Arsenal but it is a good job the team are not relying on the supporters for inspiration.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

I _still_ think that the lack of an Arsenal away goal means they're in a precarious position - one Milan goal and they've got to do it all over again.

But...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2012)

1%er said:


> he has to



Surely not.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 6, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Fantastic performance from Arsenal but it is a good job the team are not relying on the supporters for inspiration.


Really ? A mate at the game just texted to say the ground is rocking, better atmosphere than even the Spud match


----------



## Deareg (Mar 6, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Really ? A mate at the game just texted to say the ground is rocking, better atmosphere than even the Spud match


It is not coming across on the telly.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2012)

Fuck off Chelsea.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

No!


----------



## 1%er (Mar 6, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Surely not.


That is the bet he made live on air today I believe, he said he would change his name to Arsene Wenger by deed poll if Arsenal win


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2012)

A bet with someone else, who could hold him to this promise in the courts? Or just a vague boast from which it would be easy to resile?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2012)

Deareg said:


> It is not coming across on the telly.



Turn the volume up then.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 6, 2012)

Our momentum seems to have slackened off a bit.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's to a 4-1 victory, Milan to score in the 92nd.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

If I were a Gooner I'd find Theo Walcott _really_ frustrating.

Fuck it, I find him frustrating anyway!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweet christ! What being have Arsenal made a deal with?!


----------



## agricola (Mar 6, 2012)

What a hilarious miss.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 6, 2012)

Fuck me ,how did he miss that ?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2012)

Still stuck with Chelsea fucking Chelsea. Brum are fading.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 6, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Turn the volume up then.


I have heard them boo Walcott louder than they are supporting the team tonight.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 6, 2012)

The lesser spotted Park Ji-Young comming on.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

The ref is doing his best to help Arsenal out of this


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

Tick, tick, tick...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm sitting here, window open, listening to the Emirates roar as I keep a nervous eye on the bbc live feed


----------



## Deareg (Mar 6, 2012)

Unlucky, good attempt.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 6, 2012)

Fack


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiit. Unlucky, would have been a great story.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

there's always next season


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 6, 2012)

It was fun while it lasted... 2nd half we  looked tired,just shows the importance of an away goal


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I'm sitting here, window open, listening to the Emirates roar as I keep a nervous eye on the bbc live feed


dunno why you were keeping an eye on the bbc, hearing a roar from the emirates would have telegraphed you the score.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> It was fun while it lasted... 2nd half we looked tired,just shows the importance of an away goal


or three


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like a great ride, well done.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> there's always next season



Or perhaps not.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2012)

I think they're placing a bit too much on that one RVP miss. It was a good chance, but there were others, and one miss does not a match make.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Or perhaps not.


not if you're a chelsea fan anyway, and perhaps not if you're a yid


----------



## Corax (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh dear, that's a shame.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2012)

Corax said:


> Oh dear, that's a shame.


no it's not, it's always good to see shit things happen to spurs and chelsea.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 6, 2012)

I meant roar in the general sense. I defo knew when we had scored


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 6, 2012)

Seven years it is then, and Percy's last goal in the CL as a goon, as well.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 6, 2012)

Having to bring on  Chamakh and Park in the 2nd half really showed our lack of quality on the bench.Lost our momentum as soon as The Ox got subbed.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 6, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Seven years it is then, and Percy's last goal in the CL as a goon, as well.


 
I was a big Arsenal fan as a kid


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> dunno why you were keeping an eye on the bbc, hearing a roar from the emirates would have telegraphed you the score.


 
or like most of the world, watching it on TV


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 6, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I was a big Arsenal fan as a kid


 
if you were an Arsenal fan as a kid you'd be an arsenal fan now - unless you're abnormal that is


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 6, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> or like most of the world, watching it on TV


 

I don't have Sky. Plus, some of us have extra work to do at home and cannot go down the boozer


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 6, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> if you were an Arsenal fan as a kid you'd be an arsenal fan now - unless you're abnormal that is


Yup....

In a 2008 interview he stated as part of a tribute to Tom Finney:



> 'Arry Redknapp said....
> "I was a big Arsenal fan as a kid and I remember seeing him play against Tommy Docherty one night"


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Redknapp

That was a good response to the debacle in Milan, great first half and not conceding is good. A little bit of pride restored.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 6, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Yup....
> 
> In a 2008 interview he stated as part of a tribute to Tom Finney:
> 
> ...


 
well we know the twitching crook is abormal


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2012)

We've got Podolski 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17295576


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 8, 2012)

couldn't handle a move to a big club previously, still i suppose he's not really moving to a big club....can't see him filling vp's boots when he scarpers


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> still i suppose he's not really moving to a big club


 
Are you sure about that?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 8, 2012)

not as big as bayern by any stretch


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2012)

And what exactly is your criteria for a "big club"?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 8, 2012)

ideally they would have won the european cup and they should be winning a trophy every couple of years at a bare minimum


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2012)

We have won a European cup.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 8, 2012)

the european cup, not a european cup...think you might have come runners up once


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> the european cup, not a european cup...think you might have come runners up once


 
The Cup Winners Cup is was a European cup  

Runners Up in the champs league in 2006.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2012)

We've also won the Fairs Cup 1971 a precursor to the Euro Cup (they all count). On this whole "big club" thing business. Many of the teams in England that are now seen as "big" havent won a league in 40-50 years. O, how money distorts the judgment of others...... 

Still, welcome aboard Podolski, 15 goals and 4 assists in 19 games. That'll do nicely thanks.....


----------



## Balbi (Mar 8, 2012)

Also Bayern's like a successful version of Liverpool. The club itself is fucking mental.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 8, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> if you were an Arsenal fan as a kid you'd be an arsenal fan now - unless you're abnormal that is


Maybe he can't get used to not being bored rigid?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 12, 2012)

So lads, important game tonight.

Anyone care to table a prediction? I've a horrible feeling we could be looking at a 1-1 draw.


----------



## poului (Mar 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> So lads, important game tonight.
> 
> Anyone care to table a prediction? I've a horrible feeling we could be looking at a 1-1 draw.


 
I'd agree, not so much based on the form of either side, but more that the Monday Night football fixtures are always a huge disappointment.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 12, 2012)

I did think that. Then I thought that Newcastle are also capable of getting 4th spot. So they may be going all out to win it. We obviously want it for ourselves so I reckon it could be a goal each but a stalemate in the end.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 12, 2012)

2-0, I just wana close the gap to 1 point!
Then can't wait for the moment both us and Chelsea overtake spurs


----------



## poului (Mar 12, 2012)

Daniel said:


> 2-0, I just wana close the gap to 1 point!
> Then can't wait for the moment both us and Chelsea overtake spurs


 
as a chelsea fan I have to say I would literally get hard to this.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 12, 2012)

poului said:


> as a chelsea fan I have to say I would literally get hard to this.


 
You sir, have some issues


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 12, 2012)

A win tonight would put a nice bit of distance between us and Newcastle and Liverpool and into a 3 way fight for 3rd and 4th place with the Spuds and the Kings Road mob,is it our 1st Mon night league game this season?


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 12, 2012)

Daniel said:


> 2-0, I just wana close the gap to 1 point!
> Then can't wait for the moment both us and Chelsea overtake spurs


I would  my bollix off if the Spuds finished 5th at the end of the season.


----------



## poului (Mar 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> You sir, have some issues


 
Do I fuck. There's a very good possibility now that City will fail the win the league, Spurs will finish fifth and QPR will get relegated, which will essentially be like watching porn.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 12, 2012)

poului said:


> Do I fuck. There's a very good possibility now that City will fail the win the league, Spurs will finish fifth and QPR will get relegated, which will essentially be like watching porn.


 
Fair point, well made.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 12, 2012)

Tits, got your window open?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome game, handbags at the end too!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 12, 2012)

The Verminator saves the day


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2012)

Bastards.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> Bastards.


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2012)

Gingerman said:


>


That's only one, but close enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> Bastards.


haha 

where is your god now?


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> That's only one, but close enough.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 12, 2012)

Buzzing at the end of that match!
Great game to watch, ONE point gap, LOVE ITTT!!!!

I'm making the most of this run while it lasts, hoping it lasts til the end of the season!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 12, 2012)

On a bird hunt


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> haha
> 
> where is your god now?


Watching you...




(, in case that needs saying...)


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2012)

Daniel said:


> On a bird hunt


Whilst I hate the sentiment, I have grudging respect for that graphic.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha I wonder if someone made that before the game hoping that they're hard work wouldn't go to waste.

If only we had Norwich next.


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2012)

"Their"

Whatever the table says, it's good to know that one thing will always remain the same.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2012)

Gingerman said:


>


has he had his ...





... lasagne?


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh now come on, when it comes to managers looking daft Wenger has the win all the way

















etc...


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 13, 2012)

Funny how our form has improved hugely since we loaned Arshavin out


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2012)

Great result.

Good to see some tenacity back in the squad. But, 4th game in a row coming from behind. I'm not complaining, but we need to start winning games from the off.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Mar 13, 2012)

Corax said:


> Oh now come on, when it comes to managers looking daft Wenger has the win all the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2012)

Corax said:


> *"Their"*
> 
> Whatever the table says, it's good to know that one thing will always remain the same.


 

Screw you, I meant to do that, was just testing ya!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 13, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Great result.
> 
> Good to see some tenacity back in the squad. But, 4th game in a row coming from behind. I'm not complaining, but we need to start winning games from the off.


Four comebacks in a row is a Prem record. What a bizarre season, some of the lowest of the lows and some trully epic highs.

Good to see some fighting spirit being shown in the past five EPL games, more of the same please!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Four comebacks in a row is a Prem record. What a bizarre season, some of the lowest of the lows and some trully epic highs.
> 
> Good to see some fighting spirit being shown in the past five EPL games, more of the same please!


 
I think this is the only season I've felt such a different range of emotions. From disgust, to joy, to rage, to unbridled orgasmic bliss when we beat the spuds


----------



## chieftain (Mar 14, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I think this is the only season I've felt such a different range of emotions. From disgust, to joy, to rage, to unbridled orgasmic bliss when we beat the spuds


 
You should try supporting Spurs, we have this every season in differing measures!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2012)

chieftain said:


> You should try supporting Spurs, we have this every season in differing measures!


 
You get unbridled orgasmic bliss when you beat yourself?


----------



## chieftain (Mar 14, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> You get unbridled orgasmic bliss when you beat yourself?


 
Yes indeed


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> You get unbridled orgasmic bliss when you beat yourself?


 
El Oh El

Don't most people?


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 15, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I think this is the only season I've felt such a different range of emotions. From disgust, to joy, to rage, to unbridled orgasmic bliss when we beat the spuds


Well put, couldnt have said it better.

It certainley has been a mad season....and it's not over....I'm filled will an equal measure of hope and trepidation to what the next ten games will bring.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 15, 2012)

chieftain said:


> *You should try supporting Spurs*


 
 Please, chieftain stop...you're making me ill


----------



## chieftain (Mar 15, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Please, chieftain stop...you're making me ill


 
It was more a comment on how boring being consistent is rather than empathy.

Your next 10 games will bring you nothing more than perhaps finishing higher than Spurs and no trophies again for the 7th season on the trot


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2012)

chieftain said:


> It was more a comment on how boring being consistent is rather than empathy.
> 
> Your next 10 games will bring you nothing more than perhaps finishing higher than Spurs and no trophies again for the 7th season on the trot


 given that it's something like 17 years since you've finished above arsenal, and those 17 years have brought you little by comparison with arsenal's haul, i'm not certain what you think you're crowing about. the difference between arsenal and spurs is you have to be at least 55 to recall spurs winning the league, while anyone over 14 can recall arsenal doing it without a defeat in the entire season.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 15, 2012)

chieftain said:


> It was more a comment on how boring being consistent is rather than empathy.
> 
> Your next 10 games will bring you nothing more than perhaps finishing higher than Spurs and no trophies again for the 7th season on the trot


For an 'ol skool, non glory seeking Gunner (like me) finishing above the Spuds has always been enough.

@ Pickman's model, well said that man!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 15, 2012)

School'd.



Pickman's model said:


> given that it's something like 17 years since you've finished above arsenal, and those 17 years have brought you little by comparison with arsenal's haul, i'm not certain what you think you're crowing about. the difference between arsenal and spurs is you have to be at least 55 to recall spurs winning the league, while anyone over 14 can recall arsenal doing it without a defeat in the entire season.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 16, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> given that it's something like 17 years since you've finished above arsenal, and those 17 years have brought you little by comparison with arsenal's haul, i'm not certain what you think you're crowing about. the difference between arsenal and spurs is you have to be at least 55 to recall spurs winning the league, while anyone over 14 can recall arsenal doing it without a defeat in the entire season.


 
Thank you for you enquiry, your comments have been duly noted and filed under "bitter twat". We will keep your details on file should we require a predictable/easy target in the near future.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thing is history isn't all that important, it's what's happening now that is. 10 years ago arsenal were winning these leagues and cups, and it's a mark on how they have fallen that today for them what is important is finishing just inside the top four, and hoping to finish above spurs, a club with a tiny stadium in comparison, much smaller revenue and a tendency to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory! A few wins in the league and a too little too late fight back in the CL has papered over the cracks, a few weeks ago Wenger 'didn't know what he was doing', his team selection and substitutions were met with derision. Is this no longer the case? At Spurs i'm happy we are moving in the right direction, a top 6 team desperately pushing on to become a regular top 4.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 16, 2012)

All well and good you toss head motherfucker spuds. But you may have noticed the seasons not over, crowing you're the best before it's been proven is utter utter egotistical madness.

Such my cock you cunts....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Thank you for you enquiry, your comments have been duly noted and filed under "bitter twat". We will keep your details on file should we require a predictable/easy target in the near future.


You're a spurs fan. You have an unenviable record of thinking you support a top club when it's been many years since you were the top club in london let alone the country. For us a crap few years is finishing outside the top two but still in the top five. We've qualified for the champions league for the past 14 years, and we will again this year. We're one of the recognised top teams in europe. Our shit patch puts your good years in the shade. I'm not bitter, because whenever I feel down I can feel happy I don't support some second rate shysters from white hart lane.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> All well and good you toss head motherfucker spuds. But you may have noticed the seasons not over, crowing you're the best before it's been proven is utter utter egotistical madness.
> 
> Such my cock you cunts....


Freudian typo.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You're a spurs fan. You have an unenviable record of thinking you support a top club when it's been many years since you were the top club in london let alone the country. For us a crap few years is finishing outside the top two but still in the top five. We've qualified for the champions league for the past 14 years, and we will again this year. We're one of the recognised top teams in europe. Our shit patch puts your good years in the shade. I'm not bitter, because whenever I feel down I can feel happy I don't support some second rate shysters from white hart lane.



7 is not just a few years. You really need to win something and stop droning on.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 18, 2012)

chieftain said:


> 7 is not just a few years. You really need to win something and stop droning on.


 51 is not just a few years either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2012)

chieftain said:


> 7 is not just a few years. You really need to win something and stop droning on.


you're projecting again


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 18, 2012)

Read somewhere today that  *Fabrice Muamba * walked in and asked for a trial with Arsenal when he'd only been in England a few years and they gave him one as he seemed such a nice kid. Lets hope he pulls through.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 19, 2012)

Corax said:


> Freudian typo.


I see it more as a Freudian interpretation.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 19, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Read somewhere today that *Fabrice Muamba * walked in and asked for a trial with Arsenal when he'd only been in England a few years and they gave him one as he seemed such a nice kid. Lets hope he pulls through.


I didnt know that, he and his family came to London as a refugees too.

I'm sure every Gunner wish's him a full recovery was sad to see him leave us and glad that he made it as a regular in the Prem.


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 21, 2012)

Any good streams for tonights game?


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 21, 2012)

Rode our luck tonight but what a big fucking result, Chelsea losing, the Spuds draw against Stoke and for a bit of entertainment Liverpool lose 3-2 after being up 2-0 with 10 minutes to play.Couldn't have been a better evenings entertainment ,Spurs against Chelsea next, a match which hopefully will benefit us in some way


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 22, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Rode our luck tonight but what a big fucking result, Chelsea losing, the Spuds draw against Stoke and for a bit of entertainment Liverpool lose 3-2 after being up 2-0 with 10 minutes to play.Couldn't have been a better evenings entertainment ,Spurs against Chelsea next, a match which hopefully will benefit us in some way


 
not really rode luck - Should have been 3 up in ten mins - Chesney barely had a save to make all match.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 22, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> not really rode luck - Should have been 3 up in ten mins - Chesney barely had a save to make all match.


Yeah we shoulda put the game beyond them  in the 1st 15 minutes but we  eased up a bit once The Verminator scored,they had a perfectly good goal ruled out wrongly for offside as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

Back above spurs I see


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Back above spurs I see


Indeed Sir...!

Tough game, played very well for 30 mins and then things started to even-up. As for their non-off-side goal, we had a perfectly good goal dissallowed there last year, so classic bit of "evening out" for me. Also, they had very few direct shots on goal which, for me, is a sign that the defence is doing it's job. Considering that Everton have dispatched many "top-tier" sides at their gaff this is a superb result.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 22, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> We had a perfectly good goal dissallowed there last year, so classic bit of "evening out" for me.


 
Yep, I thought the same. Most teams get a shitty decision towards them from time to time. Just part of the game until replays are brought in.

I don't want Wenger or the board to use the excuse of this late charge as a reason not to spend though. Yes, we're in third place but look how far behind the leaders we are.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 22, 2012)

That's better - good to see things back to their natural order


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 22, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Yeah we shoulda put the game beyond them in the 1st 15 minutes but we eased up a bit once The Verminator scored,they had a perfectly good goal ruled out wrongly for offside as well.


 and we had a clear penalty not given too


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to Arsenal tmrw and hav e to meet someone at gate E. any idea what road that's in?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

maximilian ping said:


> I'm going to Arsenal tmrw and hav e to meet someone at gate E. any idea what road that's in?


 
No idea, what stand are you in?


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 23, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> No idea, what stand are you in?


 
not a clue


----------



## ash (Mar 23, 2012)

maximilian ping said:


> I'm going to Arsenal tmrw and hav e to meet someone at gate E. any idea what road that's in?


It's the north end of the stadium from finsbury park or arsenal station follow everyone else (st thomas st )


----------



## Deareg (Mar 23, 2012)

maximilian ping said:


> I'm going to Arsenal tmrw and hav e to meet someone at gate E. any idea what road that's in?


The gates are all well signed so it should be easy to find.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 24, 2012)

Interesting day today. If you and Chelsea win (and Newcastle too) it'll be a very different table from when Spuds were going to come to the Etihad and be contenders for the title. You all must be loving it but that's how disrespect works. I might hate United and get involved in banter but I'd never diss them like Spurs did to Arsenal. Well at least not until we actually  *won* a few things.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Interesting day today. If you and Chelsea win (and Newcastle too) it'll be a very different table from when Spuds were going to come to the Etihad and be contenders for the title. You all must be loving it but that's how disrespect works. I might hate United and get involved in banter but I'd never diss them like Spurs did to Arsenal. Well at least not until we actually *won* a few things.


I have to disagree with this, I think that you should get your gloating in while you can because you never know what's around the corner and the fact that you did not gloat at them is not gonna stop the fuckers gloating at you.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 24, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have to disagree with this, I think that you should get your gloating in while you can because you never know what's around the corner and the fact that you did not gloat at them is not gonna stop the fuckers gloating at you.


OK, then
6-1


----------



## Corax (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm curious how any fanbase, all of which are made up of diverse attitudes, can be said to have 'dissed' another team or not.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 24, 2012)

7 wins in a row,hitting fantastic form at the perfect time while the Spuds,Chelsea and Liverpool drop more points.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2012)

10 points and you fucked it up


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 3, 2012)

Not surprisng it's been quite in here. Sat' was a return to earth without aparachute (ouch!). Our record at QPR is abysmal and feared the worst and so it happened...Bummer.

Still our goal of finishing top four is still on (and even third, with no fuck ups) and that would be remarkable considering our start.

Anyhow, to cheers you all up, here's something I came across in a Arsenal blog, Gunner Talk.

RvP @ 13/14 years old


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 3, 2012)

A win at Loftus Road woulda given us a nice little cushion going into the Citeh match on Sunday,puts us under a little bit of pressure to get something out of that game now.Chelsea seem to have found a little bit of form in the League as well and Newcastle haven't fallen away from Champs League places which I though they would have by now,lots more twists and turns to come till the end of the season.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 4, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Not surprisng it's been quite in here. Sat' was a return to earth without aparachute (ouch!). Our record at QPR is abysmal and feared the worst and so it happened...Bummer.
> 
> Still our goal of finishing top four is still on (and even third, with no fuck ups) and that would be remarkable considering our start.
> 
> ...




Barcelona next, then?  That video was top drawer. I hope he wins some individual awards this year. He's deserved them.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2012)

Cracking result!

Quite a good game to watch as well, all that pressure paid off


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like hes gonna cry " waaaaahhhh"


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2012)

Soz


----------



## Corax (Apr 8, 2012)

Youse are all a buncha cuntz.

That is all.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Youse are all a buncha cuntz.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Youse are all a buncha cuntz.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## iROBOT (Apr 9, 2012)

How SWEEEEET did that victory taste?  Their bench was worth more thn our entire first 11 !  ! and we pawned them for 90% of the game, sweet indeed.

So, Na$ri congrats on your first trophy at Man City.....





From....http://redlondon.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/picture-nasri-wins-first-unbelievable-award-since-leaving-arsenal/?


----------



## agricola (Apr 9, 2012)

Great couple of days to be a Gooner, it seems.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2012)

Spuds and Chelsea both drop points,6 points from our next two games against Wolves and Wigan would give us a nice little buffer.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 10, 2012)

That _Petite Pute_ been n Twitter telling us Gooners to "move on"

Right, so we should move on from paying your inflated wages for three years and then you fucking off and slagging the club and it's supporters as soon as you set foot in Manchester???

Nah, you cunt, we'll be hounding you for life you tosser.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 10, 2012)

Was a fantastic atmosphere on Sunday - That Petit Pute banner was hanging from the stand above me but I couldn't quite read it.

If Nasri had scored he would not have "moved on" he would rub our noses in it.

Fuck him I say, he'll win fuck all this year and hopefully for many years to come.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 10, 2012)

It still amazes me that football fans get upset and bitter when yet another mercenary twat ups and leaves.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 10, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Was a fantastic atmosphere on Sunday


 
Curiously enough 5 Live were moaning about how quiet it was?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 10, 2012)

I think its only upsetting when they don’t conduct themselves properly yet they have enjoyed the support and affection of fans. Yes we all know people take new jobs for purely financial reasons. Just don’t slag off your old employer as soon as you’re out of the door or people there will think you’re a cunt.

I've no idea why 5 Live would say that - I sit in the noisy bit so sometimes I don't always know what's happening in the rest of the stadium. But on Sunday there was a lot of singing and good spirit, the only lull coming at the start of the second half when things got a bit tense.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not surprised radio 5 would say that, it's full of Spuds.

Everyone is saying that the atmosphere at the Grove is better then it's ever been. The home crowd have been in good form this year, it was even mentioned (again) in the Arsenal phone in by Tom Watt yesterday.

Mind you, R5 could have been talkin' about the Citeh fans.....


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 10, 2012)

chieftain said:


> It still amazes me that football fans get upset and bitter when yet another mercenary twat ups and leaves.


 
You're missing the point.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 10, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> You're missing the point.


 
Not at all fella, I'm right on point and fully understand the angry element of the situation. I'm just surprised that anyone expects anything else these days.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 10, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> I'm not surprised radio 5 would say that, it's full of Spuds.


 
Is it? like who?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 10, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Not at all fella, I'm right on point and fully understand the angry element of the situation. I'm just surprised that anyone expects anything else these days.


Oh yeah?

Then what about Clichy? Toure? Veira? all with Man City all went for the money, we didn’t boo any of them on Sunday and neither have we ever. Nasri slagged off the club that gave him a chance and dissed their supporters when he left. If that’s “ok” in your world then I’m glad I’m not in it.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 10, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Is it? like who?


Brian Alexander, Peter Allen, Mir Bose....To name just three, there are more but they _is_ still in the closet (wisely so).


----------



## deadringer (Apr 10, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Then what about Clichy? Toure? Veira? all with Man City all went for the money, we didn’t boo any of them on Sunday and neither have we ever. Nasri slagged off the club that gave him a chance and dissed their supporters when he left. If that’s “ok” in your world then I’m glad I’m not in it.


 

Slagged off, dissed? you sound like a 12 year old girl! You got 25mill for a player with a year left on his contract who hasn't exactly set city on fire. Fantastic bit of business.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 11, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Slagged off, dissed? you sound like a 12 year old girl!.


 
Throwing comments around like that doesn't exactly exalt you. Is it such a suprise to you that people have values based not solely on money?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 11, 2012)

Gap's just got a little bit bigger


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 12, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Slagged off, dissed? you sound like a 12 year old girl! You got 25mill for a player with a year left on his contract who hasn't exactly set city on fire. Fantastic bit of business.


I must congratulate you on your statement that I "....sound like a 12 year old girl!" its acute originality and wit has left me breathless. You should come in here more often (ducky).

As for 25 mill, pah!! we dont need it, we would rather have had the player and carried on his steady progression with us.

He's still a cunt though.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-ar...d&utm_campaign=Feed:+arsenal-news+(News+Feed)
The Arse Bike...wonder will anyone be brave enough to take a trip up N17 on one? Big Mart still looks scary.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 13, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/keown-unveils-special-arsenal-cycle-hire-bike?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed: arsenal-news (News Feed)
> The Arse Bike...wonder will anyone be brave enough to take a trip up N17 on one? Big Mart still looks scary.


 
http://road.cc/content/news/56060-e...l-teams-unveil-barclays-cycle-hire-bikes-club

let the inter club bike jousting begin!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2012)

chieftain said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/56060-e...l-teams-unveil-barclays-cycle-hire-bikes-club
> 
> let the inter club bike jousting begin!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2012)

Only just seen the score. The 200 travelling fans must be happy


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2012)

Fucksake!!!  well played Wigan, six points from Arsenal and ManU this week,worked their collective bollixes off tonight,


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 16, 2012)

Shit. If you lose to Chelsea and Spurs manage to fumble past QPR, it's going to be very wide open for 3rd to 6th places.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Shit. If you lose to Chelsea and Spurs manage to fumble past QPR, it's going to be very wide open for 3rd to 6th places.


yes. but the league's played over 38 games, and it's not like the 35th is going to decide third place, unless spurs lose and arsenal win.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Shit. If you lose to Chelsea and Spurs manage to fumble past QPR, it's going to be very wide open for 3rd to 6th places.


 Fucking blew a great chance to open up an 8 point gap over the Spuds,losing Arteta early on did'nt help,Chelsea Saturday,heres hoping Barcalona run them ragged on Wed.


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Only just seen the score. The 200 travelling fans must be happy


Two fucking hundred. How pathetic is that? They don't even sell out their allocation for games two miles down the road. Tossers dont deserve to be in the prem (despite martinez seeming to be a lovely chap)


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 17, 2012)

Regardless of the fans (or lack of) they certainly did us over good and proper. 

We are pants without effective cover for Kos and Arteta. The latter having become a vital part of the team.

Must say I'm a little worried as to how ineffective Ramsey was when he came on for the injured Arteta, the boys a class act and he needs to snap out of whatever rut he's in.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17766568
Big loss for us for the remaining few games.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...yers-Player-Year-award.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
Incredibly well deserved,I hate to think where we would be without him this season


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 23, 2012)

Richly deserved and a humble acceptance speech, speaks volumes of the character of the man. My new Mr. Arsenal (bold words I know).

On to the Chavs. What a genius stroke for them to sack AVB and then go back to Jose's formation and tactics, it's working and very hard to play against.

So a draw seemed fair, if you like killing any entertainment value out of the game.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2012)

Finishing 3rd just became a whole lot more important.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

We've bagged Podolski!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17895063


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 30, 2012)

We seem to be staggering towards the finishing line,3 points a must on Saturday against Norwich.


----------



## iROBOT (May 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> We've bagged Podolski!!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17895063


This is good news, glad to see we are doing our business early this year. Now we need one more for midfield and another for the defence. 
Talk of Ajaxs Vertongen (sp?) being close to signing, another good recruit if true.


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2012)

Vertongen and TV5 

Although saying that, Kos has been superb for us this season IMO.

Need to get rid of jooroo though.


----------



## Gingerman (May 2, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Vertongen and TV5
> 
> Although saying that, Kos has been superb for us this season IMO.
> 
> Need to get rid of jooroo though.


What with Podolski coming let's hope we get rid of Chamak  in the summer,we might get a few quid for Bentner and Vela as well.Hasn't Jooroo just recently signed a new contract ?


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2012)

I hope not.


----------



## London_Calling (May 3, 2012)

So ... NAAAAArwich at home, and West Brom away  - comfortable six points, surely?


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2012)

Looks like we might be requiring the services of a  certain lasagna maker again


----------



## TitanSound (May 3, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Looks like we might be requiring the services of a certain lasagna maker again


 
What's Delia Smith got to do with anything?


----------



## London_Calling (May 3, 2012)

The Prof continues to spend fortunes to try and prevent players leaving. Wage bill was over £120 million last time I saw, this version has the goons as the 16th highest paying sports team in the world. Still looks to be the usual 45-ish% more than Tottenham:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/datablog/2012/may/03/football-barcelona-madrid-wages#data


Still, what's £50 mill a year diff in wages between friends.


----------



## TitanSound (May 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Still, what's £50 mill a year diff in wages between friends.


 
Champions League football at the moment


----------



## London_Calling (May 3, 2012)

At least for a couple of rounds!


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> What's Delia Smith got to do with anything?


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...dealt-devastating-blow-by-food-poisoning.html


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Champions League football at the moment


Got to make certain of finishing 3rd,if God forbid Chelsea win the CL and we finish 4th it'll be a case of Thursday night football for us,even if Chelsea finish outside the top 4 which looks likely now they'll qualify next season as holders if they win,4th place goes into Europa.


----------



## iROBOT (May 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So ... NAAAAArwich at home, and West Brom away - comfortable six points, surely?





London_Calling said:


> The Prof continues to spend fortunes to try and prevent players leaving. Wage bill was over £120 million last time I saw, this version has the goons as the 16th highest paying sports team in the world. Still looks to be the usual 45-ish% more than Tottenham:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/datablog/2012/may/03/football-barcelona-madrid-wages#data
> 
> ...


Oh, looky here, it's "Mr you only sing when you're winning"

Fuck off you tedious tosser.

All other Spuds welcome.....


----------



## London_Calling (May 3, 2012)

I'm really, really hurt.


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Oh, looky here, it's "Mr you only sing when you're winning"
> 
> Fuck off you tedious tosser.
> 
> All other Spuds welcome.....


Hes been conspicuous by his absence on the thread over the last couple of months,wonder why?


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Is there a stream for this game? 

I think it will be a feisty game and will set the mood for the FA Cup Final


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Already 1-1 with a quarter gone. Must win game for Arsenal (how many times has that been said this year) so they have to score. Norwich not a pushover so far today. 

Found an ok stream


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Edit: 1-2 Norwich now so Arsenal need to score at least 2 goals to stop sweating!!!


----------



## London_Calling (May 5, 2012)

44' gone - another couple of minutes and you can all change your underwear.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Should have been a penalty there too and nearly a last minute goal! Arsenal not really looking clever today and two booked to boot. They are gonna have to go for it second half.


----------



## London_Calling (May 5, 2012)

Are the crowd on their backs yet?


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2012)

FUCKING BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Daniel said:


> FUCKING BEAUTIFUL


 
Not really a deserved lead but sense Arsenal have the better chance here.
At time of goal 57% possession but only 1 more shot on goal and a blatant penalty got away with.


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2012)

Love
That


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Not really a deserved lead but sense Arsenal have the better chance here.
> At time of goal 57% possession but only 1 more shot on goal and a blatant penalty got away with.


 
Maybe, but it was a beautiful pass.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Love
> That


 
Oh....Dear....


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

That evens things up I suppose. Ref is not keen on spot kicks I guess.


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2012)

I don't understand this team


----------



## Gingerman (May 5, 2012)

Out of our hands now,have to depend on other teams to do us a favor.Started the season badly,looks like we're ending it in the same way ,and to round off a disappointing day poor Sanga has broken his fibula


----------



## johnripper1987 (May 5, 2012)

I still trying to understand why the gunners couldn't win those easy matches


----------



## London_Calling (May 5, 2012)

So was Professor Facepalm at about 2.15 today:


----------



## Gingerman (May 6, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (May 6, 2012)

Yep, it pretty much was your lasagna day.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2012)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Out of our hands now,have to depend on other teams to do us a favor.Started the season badly,looks like we're ending it in the same way ,and to round off a disappointing day poor Sanga has broken his fibula



It seems that favour may come. Newcastle one down and Spurs one down with ten men now?


----------



## Gingerman (May 6, 2012)

Back in our fumbling shakey hands again.


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2012)

I'm sure we can all sleep easier knowing that all we have to do next week is win.

No pressure then...


----------



## iROBOT (May 6, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So was Professor Facepalm at about 2.15 today:


Got any of candleface today?

lol..... (you cunt)


----------



## Gingerman (May 6, 2012)

Daniel said:


> I'm sure we can all sleep easier knowing that all we have to do next week is win.
> 
> No pressure then...


Something we have'nt done for the last 4 matches,there's also the fact that we have'nt won a game without Arteta this season...no pressure indeed.3 points from the last 4 games is a poor return, especially since 3 of those  matches were at home


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2012)

The new French Prez is a gooner


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> The new French Prez is a gooner


i've always felt rather embarrassed by politicians and members of the royal family who think that just because they follow arsenal and can afford to see the games or get invited to the ground they are supporters. they're a fucking embarrassment. how many of them would have had anything to do with arsenal in the 70s or 80s or those sorry years in the mid-90s when we went through a poor patch?


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i've always felt rather embarrassed by politicians and members of the royal family who think that just because they follow arsenal and can afford to see the games or get invited to the ground they are supporters. they're a fucking embarrassment. how many of them would have had anything to do with arsenal in the 70s or 80s or those sorry years in the mid-90s when we went through a poor patch?


 I bet he could'nt name the '71 double winning team.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> I bet he could'nt name the '71 double winning team.


i bet he couldn't name the current first xi


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2012)

A wind up, surely?:


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> A wind up, surely?:


 Fuckin yuck !!!


----------



## Daniel (May 7, 2012)

No. No. No.

That has to be a wind up, no way can the sleeves be the fucking yemen flag.


----------



## Daniel (May 7, 2012)

Quick google.





http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/theo-walcott-claims-arsenal-new-821829

So instead, its the french flag. The red but does not need to be there.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-reveal-home-kit-for-2012/13-season

Looks grey in that


----------



## purenarcotic (May 8, 2012)

Looks awful.  Won't be investing in this season's strip.


----------



## iROBOT (May 8, 2012)

Not sure if I liked this to begin as when I first saw it I thought Man U(!yuk!), but it seems as if the marketing boys and girls have hit on a Mod theme this year....And it's growing on me.

I quite like the cannon superimposed onto the R.A.F/Mod symbol....Should make for some cool T-Shirts at least....




Other news...the Internet is awash with stories that we've bagged M'Villa....if true, then this is very good news....awesome player, very Paddy like....


----------



## johnripper1987 (May 9, 2012)

M'Villa, my P.Viera v 2.0 khakha we gonna rock EPL next year.


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2012)

johnripper1987 said:


> M'Villa, my P.Viera v 2.0 khakha we gonna rock EPL next year.


 
My first thought when I saw that was "I bought him for my FIFA team, you go Arsene"


----------



## Gingerman (May 9, 2012)

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/sport/football/arsenal-go-cool-on-yann-mvila-move-7728385.html


----------



## shagnasty (May 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i've always felt rather embarrassed by politicians and members of the royal family who think that just because they follow arsenal and can afford to see the games or get invited to the ground they are supporters. they're a fucking embarrassment. how many of them would have had anything to do with arsenal in the 70s or 80s or those sorry years in the mid-90s when we went through a poor patch?


Saw my first arsenal game in 1963 and fell in love straight away,because you may divorce your wife but never your football team.It wasn't until 1969 that we ended the drought 17 years without a trophy ,it was a long time coming.and next year the double


----------



## shagnasty (May 11, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> I bet he could'nt name the '71 double winning team.


I can wilson,rice,nelson,storey,mclintock,simpson,armstrong,graham,radford ,kennedy,george.And add in eddie kelly,bob mcnab,john roberts.Do i get a gold star for that


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2012)

Fingers,toes and everything else crossed for a win today,gawd Im more nervous than a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs,damn shame we couldn't hang on for the win against Norwich,would save us from being put through the ringer this afternoon.


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2012)

WHose got a stream?
VIPbox not working


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2012)

Daniel said:


> WHose got a stream?
> VIPbox not working


You're probably better off not watching.


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2012)

Haha, na fuck it, I'd like to see the looks on there faces at the end of the game when it hits them that they've had all season to secure 3rd place, but yet again they've slipped up.


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2012)

Wiziwig is the only site you need then.  Download Sopcast if you don't already have it.


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2012)

Getting emosh!


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2012)

*Orders Bayern shirt*


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2012)

Haha, still time for Arsenal to do there usual


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2012)

Champions league football for another succesive season, a pretty kushty season when it could have been so much worse.

So, what do we want, Bayern to win and Spurs out in the qualifier? Or chelsea to win to not even give spurs the chance?


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2012)

How much did you pay Fulop then?


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2012)




----------



## gunneradt (May 13, 2012)

not as much as West Brom paid the linesman.  Their first goal was 2 yards offside.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

gunneradt said:
			
		

> not as much as West Brom paid the linesman.  Their first goal was 2 yards offside.



Did money change hands then?


----------



## gunneradt (May 13, 2012)

doubt it in all honesty -  he was just unbelievably bad


----------



## savoloysam (May 13, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> not as much as West Brom paid the linesman. Their first goal was 2 yards offside.


 
Fulop gifted you all three goals. Without them you may well have lost.


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2012)

Corax said:


>


The Vulcan Death Grip tatic  didn't work ,chuffed ta fuck we finished 3rd considering the awful start but it shouldn't allow Wenger to paper over the cracks,if he dos'nt strengthen the team over the summer and try and bring in some quality players we'll be put through the wringer again next season.


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Champions league football for another succesive season, a pretty kushty season when it could have been so much worse.
> 
> So, what do we want, Bayern to win and Spurs out in the qualifier? Or chelsea to win to not even give spurs the chance?


Munich to win,Spuds  to bollix up the qualifiers


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2012)

Hope you all gave Robin a good send off.


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2012)

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...an-Arsenal-by-Darren-Lewis-article868566.html


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2012)

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h338/covtransmdes/AqEqGrSCAAE5PFT.jpg
Comedy moments from 'Onest 'Arry


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> The Vulcan Death Grip tatic didn't work ,chuffed ta fuck we finished 3rd considering the awful start but it shouldn't allow Wenger to paper over the cracks,if he dos'nt strengthen the team over the summer and try and bring in some quality players we'll be put through the wringer again next season.


if coming third in the league is in your opinion 'being put through the wringer' you have, i suggest, something of an issue. there's fucking 88 clubs would love to be in arsenal's position, and one of them's from just up the way in n17


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> if coming third in the league is in your opinion 'being put through the wringer' you have, i suggest, something of an issue. there's fucking 88 clubs would love to be in arsenal's position, and one of them's from just up the way in n17


Well they certainly put me through 'the wringer' this season.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Well they certainly put me through 'the wringer' this season.


that's not being put through the wringer, being put through the wringer's what happened in 1995/96 and 1996/97.


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> that's not being put through the wringer, being put through the wringer's what happened in 1995/96 and 1996/97.


Ok Mr.Pedantic how about enduring a rollercoaster of a season with plenty of highs and lows


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Ok Mr.Pedantic how about enduring a rollercoaster of a season with plenty of highs and lows


if you support arsenal, you shouldn't get too many lows.


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2012)

Corax said:


> How much did you pay Fulop then?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Márton_Fülöp
An ex-Spud as well


----------



## chieftain (May 14, 2012)

Daniel said:


>


 
Fuck me you twats are so easily pleased these days. Mugs


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 14, 2012)

"mugs"....  LOL.


----------



## London_Calling (May 14, 2012)

I suppose it's both a sign of the goons decline and Tottenham's rise that many of them now measure their 'success' relative to us: one point more than Tottenham rather than 20 points fewer than Man Utd.

After all these years it's pretty surprising how that CL funded 'top 4' mould fell apart so quickly.


----------



## Daniel (May 14, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Fuck me you twats are so easily pleased these days. Mugs


 
U mad bro?


----------



## deadringer (May 14, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Champions league football for another succesive season, a pretty kushty season when it could have been so much worse.


 
Gonna set the comp on fire again do you reckon, or another damp squib? Lol at the St Tottinghams day nonsense, finishing 1 point above on the last game of the season at West Brom! If you boys are happy with that, what with the huge stadium and all the £££££££ that brings, all the best to ya, bless, lol.


----------



## Daniel (May 14, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Gonna set the comp on fire again do you reckon, or another damp squib? Lol at the St Tottinghams day nonsense, finishing 1 point above on the last game of the season at West Brom! If you boys are happy with that, what with the huge stadium and all the £££££££ that brings, all the best to ya, bless, lol.


 
U mad bro?


----------



## Gingerman (May 14, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Fuck me you twats are so easily pleased these days. Mugs


----------



## Gingerman (May 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I suppose it's both a sign of the goons decline and Tottenham's rise that many of them now measure their 'success' relative to us: one point more than Tottenham rather than 20 points fewer than Man Utd.
> 
> After all these years it's pretty surprising how that CL funded 'top 4' mould fell apart so quickly.


----------



## Gingerman (May 14, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Gonna set the comp on fire again do you reckon, or another damp squib? Lol at the St Tottinghams day nonsense, finishing 1 point above on the last game of the season at West Brom! If you boys are happy with that, what with the huge stadium and all the £££££££ that brings, all the best to ya, bless, lol.







Would you like some crisps with that ?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2012)

Gingerman said:


>


All due respect, but is there not a little bit of that on both sides? "Trophyless again, but at least we finished a point ahead of Spurs, even though we used to finish about 20 times that ahead".

Oh, and for the record, I like the both of yis


----------



## Daniel (May 14, 2012)

It's not the finishing a point above spurs though, its more getting champions league football...Again.

For the way the season started, and the season we had, why should we not be happy with third at the end of it?

The spurs stuff is just banter over rivals.


----------



## London_Calling (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, but you're bragging about finishing 20 points off the pace and just scraping into 3rd place: it just highlights the continuing year-on-year decline.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Yeah, but you're bragging about finishing 20 points off the pace and just scraping into 3rd place: it just highlights the continuing year-on-year decline.


so another season passes by without spurs winning the league. chelsea waited 50 years to win it, man city waited 44 years to win it, anyone born in 1961 will likely end up an oap before spurs regain the league title.


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you're bragging about finishing 20 points off the pace and just scraping into 3rd place: it just highlights the continuing year-on-year decline.



You're really not helping.


----------



## Gingerman (May 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Yeah, but you're bragging about finishing 20 points off the pace and just scraping into 3rd place: it just highlights the continuing year-on-year decline.


----------



## London_Calling (May 14, 2012)

Corax said:


> You're really not helping.


And you're a cunt, so please fuck off.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> And you're a cunt, so please fuck off.


at least he's not a moany bitter cunt.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> at least he's not a moany bitter cunt.



You missed out 'racist'


----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Yeah, but you're bragging about finishing 20 points off the pace and just scraping into 3rd place: it just highlights the continuing year-on-year decline.



And your bragging about finishing 4th after losing an enormous point lead an bottling it at the important end of the season? Apparently that shows arsenals decline, the decline that has kept them a top 4 team for how many seasons now? 

You wish your team could do what ours does under its circumstances.


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2012)

It's not Tottenham fans who are posting up daft images pretending there is no decline.

There is not a Tottenham fan who wouldn't have taken 4th. Are you happy to take a 20-point gap?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It's not Tottenham fans who are posting up daft images pretending there is no decline.
> 
> There is not a Tottenham fan who wouldn't have taken 4th. Are you happy to take a 20-point gap?


out of curiosity, when did spurs last finish in the top 3?


----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2012)

That's cos you don't have a pic to post.

I'm not over the moon about a 20 point gap, whether it is a 1 point gap or a 20 point gap, im happy with 3rd this season.


----------



## paulhackett (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> *16 games remaining: 10 points the gap*
> 
> ^ may as well start the countdown.


 


London_Calling said:


> Yeah, but you're bragging about finishing 20 points off the pace and just scraping into 3rd place: it just highlights the continuing year-on-year decline.


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> out of curiosity, when did spurs last finish in the top 3?


QED.

'denial' is to deflect, to insist on talking about 'the other'.


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It's not Tottenham fans who are posting up daft images pretending there is no decline.
> 
> There is not a Tottenham fan who wouldn't have taken 4th. Are you happy to take a 20-point gap?


There's a reason why expectations are higher with us, think about it.

So yes you're right, you've had a successful season at fourth and we've fallen sort of our potential at third which indicates to me that you have far to go before you become the big team you all were touting youselves as being before Christmas.

However the silver lining (there's always At least one) is that we finished above our nearest rivals, that's always a good thing and fifteen consecutive years in Europe can't be sniffed at either.


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2012)

It's not a silver lining is it - that's something fortuitous, what you're talking about is some kind of compensation.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> QED.
> 
> 'denial' is to deflect, to insist on talking about 'the other'.


Which is why you're moaning away talking about arsenal rather than spurs


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2012)

LOL. It's mid-morning, shouldn't you be lurking behind the Rhododendron bushes in the park?


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It's not a silver lining is it - that's something fortuitous, what you're talking about is some kind of compensation.


Funny kind of "fortune" because it's lasted at least 15 years.

Nothing to do with luck buddy, I just support a team that's better than yours.

Deal with it.


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> LOL. It's mid-morning, shouldn't you be lurking behind the Rhododendron bushes in the park?


<snip>

Can't be arsed.....


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2012)

Not even the most fanatical one- eyed Gooner would claim that the current team are a particularly great one but we still finished above the self proclaimed 'best Spud team in a generation',enjoy wallowing in your Spud disappointment


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2012)

It was always likely to happen. We're Spurs, and it's what we do. 

Which was why it was painful to watch all that Mind the Gap crap earlier in the season, when there's was always a big chance we'd manage to feck it up. Reading those posts made me want to hide behind the sofa, as did the 'title talk' from Redknapp. 'Bantah' is all very well, but when there's a good chance it'll come back to bite you in the arse you're better off shutting the fuck up. Just  really.

But, but, but... despite chucking 3rd down the river, I'm pleased with the season. You may have beaten us by a single point, but we all know that the vagaries of referees dictate more points a season than that. I expect you got some crap decisions as well, but I damn well know we did. And more importantly, we had you rattled. No more of that "St Tottingham's day comes earlier every year" stuff. We're on a par with you now. The rivalry is back on the pitch, not just an artefact of history and geography.

And we'll have Vertonghen, ta.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> LOL. It's mid-morning, shouldn't you be lurking behind the Rhododendron bushes in the park?


i don't know what you get up to round 11 in the morning, some of us have to be at work.


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

Corax said:


> It was always likely to happen. We're Spurs, and it's what we do.
> 
> Which was why it was painful to watch all that Mind the Gap crap earlier in the season, when there's was always a big chance we'd manage to feck it up. Reading those posts made me want to hide behind the sofa, as did the 'title talk' from Redknapp. 'Bantah' is all very well, but when there's a good chance it'll come back to bite you in the arse you're better off shutting the fuck up. Just  really.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with all of this (apart from the Vertongen bit.... F'off he's ours...) and without doubt this is the best Spud team I've seen in a generation. You played some great football and deserve to be in the Euro's based on that I honestly thought you'd finish above us this season....But it wasnt to be.

Shame about LC....he clouds a lot of peoples judgments on you lot on here.


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2012)

It is a shame, that. If it wasn't for him we'd all get on like a house on fire, like Tottenham and goon fans always have.


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It is a shame, that. If it wasn't for him we'd all get on like a house on fire, like Tottenham and goon fans always have.


 
It's not a love in, but not quite as personal as you make it out to be.

Get a grip on yourself.


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2012)

Make what personal? You're the easiest wind up on the board, you don't even have to try.


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

No not against me, but your hatred for the mighty Arsenal (and all that follow them) is without doubt tinged with a bit of madness and a obsession that borders on the medical....I believe a lot of posters on here would agree with my sentiments.


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> No not against me, but your hatred for the mighty Arsenal (and all that follow them) is without doubt tinged with a bit of madness and a obsession that borders on the medical....I believe a lot of posters on here would agree with my sentiments.


Ed though LC was a gooner a while back the amount of times he posts on an Arsenal thread


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2012)

Football rivalry's all good fun when it's in perspective.  But however much I may love Spurs, it's still a fucking _game._  Anyone that feels it's truly a personal matter and that for some bizarre reason the fans of x are in some important way different to the fans of y needs to get a fucking grip.  There's enough hatred in the world already, you don't need to invent more.

And apart from all that, I enjoy talking about football with folks, and that becomes very difficult when they're replying with 'bantah' wank the _entire_ time.  You know who you are...


----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> No not against me, but your hatred for the mighty Arsenal (and all that follow them) is without doubt tinged with a bit of madness and a obsession that borders on the medical....I believe a lot of posters on here would agree with my sentiments.


tbf, you've never had trouble believing you speak for many.

Anyway, what hatred? Dig out a post containing a little 'hatred' for me - pref one "tinged with a bit of madness and a obsession that borders on the medical", but not necessarily?

btw, what do you think of that 20-point gap?


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> btw, what do you think of that 20-point gap?


What do you think about the 10 point gap with 16 games remaining? have you stopped the countdown yet?


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> tbf, you've never had trouble believing you speak for many.
> 
> Anyway, what hatred? Dig out a post containing a little 'hatred' for me - pref one "tinged with a bit of madness and a obsession that borders on the medical", but not necessarily?
> 
> btw, what do you think of that 20-point gap?


How about you obsessively posting "Do it for Rambo" (how many times was it?) when he had his leg broken...That was worryingly obsessive, although I like your trick of denial , is that something you've learn from the Politics Forum?

Anyhow, to answer your question. A 20 point gap is a worry however very happy to finish third when all and sundry had us barley reaching top ten in September.

To ask Gingerman's question again. How do you feel about losing a ten point gap and throwing away a two goal lead that might have made it 13?

Happy?


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

Urg! Enough of this.

On to happier news...

*Invincible! Arsenal's legendary 03-04 team voted Premier League's best*

​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2144684/Arsenal-Invincibles-win-Best-Team-Premier-League-20-Seasons-Awards.html#ixzz1uySfHvxO​"Arsenal's unbeaten title-winning team of 2003-04 have been voted as the Best Team in the Premier League's 20 Seasons Awards".​​​​​​We might be in "decline" (lol) but boy do we have some awesome memories to look back on.​ ​​


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Urg! Enough of this.
> 
> On to happier news...
> 
> ...


By contrast spurs fans rue the day their team went for an italian


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

Maybe even the older ones will remember that classic year of theirs, 1977.

<snigger>


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> By contrast spurs fans rue the day their team went for an italian


I more rue the day we went for a Spanish.


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2012)

Corax said:


> I more rue the day we went for a Spanish.


Ah, Wendy, who could forget him. Not one of your finest moments.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Ah, Wendy, who could forget him. Not one of your finest moments.


He was good on paper. 

To be fair to General Levy, it's one of very few mistakes he's made.  We may not be able to claim that we've got the _*best*_ team in the league, but we do have the best Chairman IMO.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2012)

And former spurs managers have achieved success abroad, like christian gross with grasshoppers. It's surprising that despite the greater resources available in n17 they couldn't find a team of any ability in tottenham


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2012)

Corax said:


> He was good on paper.
> 
> To be fair to General Levy, it's one of very few mistakes he's made.  We may not be able to claim that we've got the _*best*_ team in the league, but we do have the best Chairman IMO.


Sadly football teams are judged by results on the pitch rather than personalities in the boardroom


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Sadly football teams are judged by results on the pitch rather than personalities in the boardroom


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2012)

Corax said:


>


A rather superior bird to the n17 cock. And they've been relegated in the 90s and waited since 1968 to win the league. A shorter period than 51 years.


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> How about you obsessively posting "Do it for Rambo" (how many times was it?) when he had his leg broken...That was worryingly obsessive?


This is your example of "hatred" "tinged with a bit of madness and a obsession that borders on the medical"?

Fwiw, for the player it was obv. unfortunate but  pretty well all of football laughed at the reaction of Wenger and the supporters - the huge flags, the minutes applause, the 'do it for whatever his name is', the implicit accusations from Wenger of the way Arsenal players were tackled - wonderfully hysterical reaction to something that occurs at the maj of clubs most seasons. Bit like you here. Do calm down.


----------



## iROBOT (May 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> This is your example of "hatred" "tinged with a bit of madness and a obsession that borders on the medical"?


I think the fact that you keep coming back proclaiming your innocence is proof enough.

Now bugger off you tiresome oik


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2012)

Again with the self importance.


----------



## iROBOT (May 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Again with the self importance.


I call a spade a spade....

You just keep coming back for more don't you?


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2012)

"more" what?


----------



## paulhackett (May 17, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> "more" what?


 
I came to Nantes two years ago and it’s much the same today, except that it’s totally different. The red light district is still the same mind you. Though it’s a lot bigger. And more expensive. I prefer Hamburg, more variety. There are these ladies there with fully formed moustaches.​


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> I agree with all of this (apart from the Vertongen bit.... F'off he's ours...)


Word going is that we've clinched it now.  Bwaaa-hahahahahahaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## iROBOT (May 18, 2012)

Corax said:


> Word going is that we've clinched it now.  Bwaaa-hahahahahahaaaaa!!!!!




Damn, good player....(shit fuck)


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

Gawd Im glad we did'nt finish 4th.


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2012)

fucksticksfucksticksfucksticks


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> fucksticksfucksticksfucksticks


Strange being a gooner tonight,on the one hand  at you lot missing out on CL but then I think "Chelsea have just won the biggest prize in club football"


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Can't laugh when Chelsea just won the biggest prize in club football


Still the biggest prize cunts in club football.  Even including you lot.


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2012)

I take it we have to do a qualifying game now?

How funny would it be if we didn't qualify?


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Daniel said:


> I take it we have to do a qualifying game now?
> 
> How funny would it be if we didn't qualify?


 3rd place goes straight into group stages,think Chelsea have to play a qualifier.


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> 3rd place goes straight into group stages,think Chelsea have to play a qualifier.


 
No they won't, they go straight to the group stages as holders.

1st London club to win the Champions league, best team in Europe.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> No they won't, they go straight to the group stages as holders.
> 
> 1st London club to win the Champions league, best team in Europe.


Best team money can buy in Europe.


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

http://www.sincearsenallastwonatrophy.co.uk/


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> http://www.sincearsenallastwonatrophy.co.uk/


What we've really missed these last few years is a Russian sugar daddy willing to spend the thick end of a billion on the team


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> No they won't, they go straight to the group stages as holders.
> 
> 1st London club to win the Champions league, best team in Europe.


 
Is that correct? if so, do Arsenal have to go into the qualifying round now or do all four English teams go to the group stage?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Is that correct? if so, do Arsenal have to go into the qualifying round now or do all four English teams go to the group stage?


 
They all go to the group stages (according to Wikipedia anyway).


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2012)

Oh, sweet


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/fans/faqs/who-qualifies-to-play-in-europe/


----------



## Streathamite (May 21, 2012)

Corax said:


> He was good on paper.
> 
> To be fair to General Levy, it's one of very few mistakes he's made.


apart from sacking managers with monotonous regularity, which he has done in the past


----------



## TitanSound (May 21, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> apart from sacking managers with monotonous regularity, which he has done in the past


 
Only because he picked shit ones in the first place


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2012)

http://i48.tinypic.com/blxk8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 25, 2012)

Arsenal season ticket for next year available to hire - £1,310. In the North Bank area. Face value and contribution to server fund if Urbanite takes it. Part year considered.

PM if your intrested. Mate is away for a year but doesn't want to loose it!

(Previously cleared with Editor)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Only because he picked shit ones in the first place


you should have a look in his cupboard, it's stuffed with his auld arsenal shirts. how can anyone who picks people like christian gross to manage spurs be anything else but a gooner?


----------



## Coolfonz (May 25, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> What we've really missed these last few years is a Russian sugar daddy willing to spend the thick end of a billion on the team


yeah there are no russian billionaires at arsenal. or oil rich arabs. or french managers skimming transfers from african lads via beveren. g14 anyone? fucking bunch of spiv hypocrites.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 1, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Arsenal season ticket for next year available to hire - £1,310. In the North Bank area. Face value and contribution to server fund if Urbanite takes it. Part year considered.
> 
> PM if your intrested. Mate is away for a year but doesn't want to loose it!
> 
> (Previously cleared with Editor)


 
Ticket has now gone (to a non urbanite).

Cheers.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet jesus. That's expensive. You should be able to afford to offer van Persie a big contract at those prices.
Hope he doesn't come to City - 29 years old and one injury fee season. I just know what'll happen if he comes to us.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 1, 2012)

I know its expensive - but its the second to cheapest season ticket at Arsenal. 

It takes a fair bit of cash to pay the wages of Denilson, Bentner, Vela and all the wasters who are actuually at the club!


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 4, 2012)

We dont have a sugar daddy owner so we have to pay for the wages and the building of the new stadium through match revenue.

Imagine that (sounds radical, I know).


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 8, 2012)

Who's this Ashavin guy? he looks better then the lad who played for us with the same name


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Who's this Ashavin guy? he looks better then the lad who played for us with the same name


call yourself a gooner? It's ARSHAVIN


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> call yourself a gooner? It's ARSHAVIN


----------



## gunneradt (Jun 9, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> We dont have a sugar daddy owner so we have to pay for the wages and the building of the new stadium through match revenue.
> 
> Imagine that (sounds radical, I know).


 
We do - the board just won't take his money


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 12, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> We do - the board just won't take his money


Therefore (imo) we dont have one, it's the board that runs Arsenal, for better or worse. it'll be interesting to see where Man City are in twenty years time when the oil has run out (and consiquently) the tourist trade tanks. I suppose they'll have to sell all those houses thay are buying in London....

Ok, internet is rife that we are close to signing Olivier Giroud, anyone know much about him? And I quite liked the cut of Podolski's jib the other day. I see him fitting in well.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 12, 2012)

We'll prob end signing that Chinese player Fu-kin Noh-wan


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 12, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Ok, internet is rife that we are close to signing Olivier Giroud, anyone know much about him? And I quite liked the cut of Podolski's jib the other day. I see him fitting in well.


Reckon either of them will be a good replacement for RVP ?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 12, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Reckon either of them will be a good replacement for RVP ?


 
Last season made me forget he hasn't actually been _that_ great for the club. Yeah, he's a good player and scored some amazing goals but he's been injured a lot.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2012)

Reckon it would be that bad if we sold him?

Was last season a lucky injury free season? Or is he now injury free?


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 12, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Reckon either of them will be a good replacement for RVP ?


Well we thought that we'd never replace Henry, and we have RvP now, countries leading striker (maybe even Europe). As for "is he isn't he" I recon hell stay, the decision seems to have been made as both Parties have said that a statement will be made after the European Cup...

And no, neither Podolski nor Giroud can replace him (how can they?). I wouldn't be surprised if RvP takes the DB10 role next season. However both players presence (and they are class players) will be invaluable in Afobes education, our next striker superstar..


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18425253
Hope he's a tad better than the last striker we bought from the French League.


----------



## g force (Jun 13, 2012)

And the one before that too...or are you pretending Chamakh doesn't exist


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 13, 2012)

g force said:


> And the one before that too...or are you pretending Chamakh doesn't exist


Who?


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 14, 2012)

How many Spud managers has Wenger seen off now? Power shift me arse


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 17, 2012)

Bentner adds another few quid onto his fee


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2012)

Noooo, we must keep him


----------



## Corax (Jun 17, 2012)

Ouch! 

Bang goes half his value.  Van Persie's leg isn't meant to be that shape...


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 17, 2012)

Has had a better tournie than RvP,his international record is'nt too shabby either, 22 goals in 55 matches,maybe the Danish team utilises his height advantage better than Arsenal


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh well,the will he/wont he? saga begins


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 17, 2012)

Podolski grabs his 44th goal for the Germans in his 100th match


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 18, 2012)

2012/13 Fixtures in!

August 18 Sunderland (H)
August 25 Stoke (A)
September 1 Liverpool (A)
September 15 Southampton (H)
September 22 Man City (A)
September 29 Chelsea (H)
October 6 West Ham (A)
October 20 Norwich (A)
October 27 QPR (H)
November 3 Man Utd (A)
November 10 Fulham (H)
November 17 Tottenham (H)
November 24 Aston Villa (A)
November 28 Everton (A)
December 1 Swansea (H)
December 8 West Brom (H)
December 15 Reading (A)
December 22 Wigan (A)
December 26 West Ham 
December 29 Newcastle (H)
January 1 Southampton (A)
January 12 Man City (H)
January 19 Chelsea (A)
January 29 Liverpool (H)
February 2 Stoke (H)
February 9 Sunderland (A)
February 23 Aston Villa (H)
March 2 Tottenham (A)
March 9 Everton (H)
March 16 Swansea (A)
March 30 Reading (H)
April 6 West Brom (A)
April 13 Norwich (H)
April 20 Fulham (A)
April 27 Man Utd (H)
May 4 QPR (A)
May 12 Wigan (H)
May 19 Newcastle (A)


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2012)

Tough start, not so bad finish.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, Man U&C, CFC and LFC in the first ten games, tough indeed.

It's a good thing we're doing our business early this year. Reports in the media this morning suggest that Giroud is in the bag.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18425253


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 19, 2012)

So two new strikers, one tall, one tall but not that tall. Service from the OX and Walcott on the wings?

I'm really hoping he gets a couple of decent midfielders and defenders in also. When we have injuries, we're fucked.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.firstpost.com/sports/arsenal-win-first-argentine-league-title-358006.html


----------



## Corax (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh dear. 

*Robin van Persie will not sign new Arsenal deal*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

and on that note it's time to end this worn-out thread and start a 2012-13 thread

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/up-the-arse-arsenal-2012-13.295816/


----------



## Corax (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

Corax said:


>





Pickman's model said:


> and on that note it's time to end this worn-out thread and start a 2012-13 thread
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/up-the-arse-arsenal-2012-13.295816/


----------

